# RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest



## der8auer (28. Januar 2014)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

*[RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest]*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Jahren mit Extreme Overclocking, Jagt nach neuen Rekorden und den best möglichen Benchmark-Ergebnissen. Neben CPU und Grafikkarten spielt der RAM dabei eine sehr große Rolle und hat einen hohen Einfluss auf das Endergebnis. Seit langer Zeit halten sich hartnäckig Gerüchte und Mythen, die hier im Forum munter weiterverbreitet werden ohne, dass es überhaupt selbst überprüft wird. Täglich muss ich lesen wie unwichtig angeblich der Arbeittspeicher ist - "kauf den günstigsten mit 1600 MHz und maximal 1,50 Volt, da deine CPU sowieso nicht mehr verträgt". Bereits in diesem Satz verbergen sich einige Unwahrheiten die ich hier im Thema weiter erläutern möchte.*​ 


*Mythos #1:* *Beim Betrieb des RAMs außerhalb der Spezifikationen erlischt die Garantie/Gewährleistung*Arbeitsspeicher besteht grundsätzlich aus einer Platine mit aufgelöteten Speicherchips, einem SPD-EEPROM für die gespeicherten Informationen wie Takt und Latenzen und ggf. einem Heatspreader. Große Firmen wie Corsair, G.Skill oder Avexir stellen selbst keine Speicherchips her. Diese werden von großen Zulieferern wie Samsung, Hynix, Micron oder Elpida hergestellt und verkauft. Speichermodulhersteller wie Corsair und G.Skill verlöten nur die eingekauften Chips auf ihren Platinen und programmieren dazu die SPDs. Es ist also möglich Module von verschiedenen Speichermodulherstellern zu kaufen die technisch identisch sind.
Interessant wird es wenn man sich die Datenblätter der Speicherchiphersteller genauer anschaut. Dafür möchte ich euch zwei Beispiele näher erläutern:*Kit 1:* Avexir Core Series LED DDR3-3000 MHz CL12-14-14-35Auf diesem Kit sind SK Hynix H5TQ4G83MFR - kurz MFR - verbaut. Laut Hersteller-Datenblatt werden diese mit einer garantierten Taktraten von bis zu 1866 MHz CL13 bei bis zu maximal 1,80 Volt ausgeliefert. Avexir verkauft Module mit diesen Chips aber mit einem Takt von 3000 MHz und einer Spannung von nur 1,65 Volt. ​*Kit 2:* Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2666 MHz C10-12-12-31Auf diesen Modulen verlötet Corsair Speicherchips von Samsung mit der Bezeichnung K4B2G0846D-HCH9 - kurz Samsung HCH9. Diese werden von Samsung auf 1866 MHz CL13 bei bis zu maximal 1,975 Volt spezifiziert. Corsair verkauft Module mit diesen Chips mit einem Takt von 2666 MHz CL10 bei 1,65 Volt.​Euch wird mit Sicherheit aufgefallen sein, dass die Modulhersteller die Speicherchips theoretisch bereits "übertaktet" verkaufen. Nur wie kann das sein?
Modulhersteller kaufen eine große Masse an Chips und testen dann wie hoch diese tatsächlich laufen, um schnellere Kits herzustellen und zu verkaufen. Es ist also egal welche Spezifikationen die Modulhersteller auf ihren Sticks angeben. Es ist für euch natürlich ein Anhaltspunkt wie "gut" die Kits laufen und welche Einstellungen garantiert laufen. Im Umkehrschluss könnt ihr die Module aber auch noch selbst testen und evtl. niedrigere Latenzen, höheren Takt und höhere Spannungen verwenden. Am Ende ist es nur entscheident welche Chips auf den Modulen verlötet sind und was diese tatsächlich aushalten. Wer also z.B. die oben angesprochenen Dominator Platinum besitzt kann ohne Sorge auch 1,75 statt 1,65 Volt einstellen und ich (und auch Samsung) garantieren euch, dass die Chips davon nicht kaputt gehen.
Nun werden einige denken "aber wenn wirklich etwas kaputt geht kann ich die Module nicht mehr umtauschen" - falsch. Es ist faktisch nicht möglich nachzuprüfen wie ihre ein Kit betrieben habt. Wenn ihr ein Arbeitsspeicher-Kit besitzt mit 1333 MHz C9 und es auf 1866 C9 prügelt ist es im Fall eines Umtausches für den Modul-Hersteller nicht nachzuprüfen wie es tatsächlich betrieben wurde. Diese Möglichkeit besteht technisch schlicht und einfach nicht. 


​*Mythos #2:* *Eine RAM-Spannung von über 1,50 Volt beschädigt den IMC von Ivy-Bridge und Haswell CPUs und oder den Arbeitsspeicher !LANGZEITTEST!*Mit der zweiten Intel Core Generation Bloomfield (Sockel 1366) wurde der IMC mit in die CPU integriert und befindet sich nicht mehr in der Northbridge wie z.B. bei Sockel 775. Bereits beim Sockel 1366 gab Intel eine maximale Spannung von 1,65 Volt für den Arbeitsspeicher vor, um den IMC nicht zu beschädigen. Für die Sandy-Bridge-Generation gab Intel bereits eine maximale RAM-Spannung von 1,55 Volt vor. Bei den aktuellen Ivy-Bridge und Haswell Prozessoren hat Intel diese Spannung weiter auf 1,50 Volt gesenkt. Seit der Einführung der limitierten DRAM Spannung sind mittlerweile 6 Jahre vergangen und ich habe in der gesamten Zeit noch *nie* von einer CPU mit defektem IMC gelesen. Selbst bei Extreme-Overclockern, mich eingeschlossen, passiert dies nicht. Und ich verwende Regelmäßig Spannungen von über 2,0 Volt für meine Benchmarks. Ich kann verstehen wenn einige von euch sagen "Benchmarks laufen auch nur wenige Stunden und kein Jahr". 
Aus diesem Grund werde ich für euch einen Langzeittest durchführen. Dabei werde ich für mindestens 30 Tage im 24h Betrieb Prime95 bei einer RAM-Spannung von 1,75 Volt laufen lassen. Bei einer Vollauslastung von 2 Stunden pro Tag entspricht dies einer Belastung eines kompletten Jahres. Bei einer intensiven Nutzung von 1h pro Tag entspricht dies zwei Jahren Betrieb.
Hier im Forum wird ständig von 1,65 Volt RAM abgeraten für Haswell. Ich werde euch zeigen, dass 1,65 Volt absolut kein Problem sind. Deshalb mache ich es extra mit 1,75 Volt 
*Testsetup:*

i7-4770K retail
Alpenföhn Gotthard CPU Kühler
2 x 4 GB Kingston HyperX Genesis 1600 CL9 1,65 Volt @ 1,75 Volt
GIGABYTE Z87X-OC
ASUS GTX 780 DC2
_Screenshots folgen_




​*Mythos #3: Ivy-Bridge und Haswell unterstützen nur einen RAM-Takt von maximal 1600 MHz*4th Gen. Intel Core i7 CPUs sind mit zwei 64-bit breiten RAM-Channeln ausgestattet und unterstützt bis zu 4 Ranks pro Channel. Laut Datenblatt garantiert Intel einen Betrieb von 1333 MHz und 1600 MHz. Bei 1333 MHz werden nur CL8 und CL9, bei 1600 MHz nur CL 10 und CL11 garantiert. Während die Takt Garantie hier im Forum gerne genannt wird fällt die Timing-Garantie aber immer einfach unter den Tisch, da es schlichtweg niemand weiß. Ein Großteil von euch hier wird aber 1600 - 1866 MHz RAM mit CL9 verbaut haben und es funktioniert komischerweise trotzdem. Wieso?
Intel garantiert, dass 1600 MHz bei jedem 4th Gen Intel Core prozessor funktioniert. Dies beinhaltet alle CPUs vom günstigen i3 Dual-Core bis zum i7-4770K. Die Güte des IMC (Erklärung IMC siehe Mythos #2) schwankt aber stark zwischen den Produktreihen i3, i5 und i7. Während jeder IMC eines i7-4770K in der Praxis locker 2800 MHz läuft, machen einige i3 maximal 2200 MHz in der Praxis. Ich habe selbst schon eine große Anzahl von Intel Haswell CPUs getestet. Von etwa 30 x 4770K konnte jeder einzelne 2800 MHz Prime95-stabil betreiben ohne Verändern jeglicher Nebenspannungen wie VCCSA und VCCIO. 
Sollte der IMC eurer CPU nicht stabil bei den eingestellten Taktraten arbeiten hat dies niemals einen Defekt zur Folge! Im schlimmsten Fall kommt es zu einem instabilen System und ihr müsst neustarten. Weder RAM noch CPU können davon kaputt gehen. 

Verliere ich bei einem Betrieb über 1600 MHz RAM-Takt die Garantie?
Nein! Intel garantiert nur den Betrieb von 1600 MHz. Dies bedeutet, dass ihr die CPU nicht bei Intel umtauschen könnt wenn ein Takt von z.B. 2666 MHz nicht stabil läuft. Die Garantie geht dadurch nicht verloren.

*Folgende RAM-Taktraten laufen garantiert 24/7 stabil:*

*Ivy-Bridge:*
Core i3: 2000 MHz
Core i5 (non K): 2133 MHz
Core i5 (K-Suffix): 2400 MHz
Core i7: 2400 MHz
 
*Haswell:*
Core i3: 2000 MHz
Core i5 (non K): 2133 MHz
Core i5 (K-Suffix): 2666 MHz
Core i7: 2800 MHz
 
*Mythos #4:* *"Overclocking-Arbeitsspeicher" mit 2800 MHz und mehr ist das Non-Plus-Ultra*In den Letzten 6 Monaten haben fast alle großen Arbeitsspeicher RAM-Kits mit extrem hohen Taktraten von 2800 MHz und mehr veröffentlicht. Bereits auf der Computex hatte ich die Möglichkeit bei Avexir mir selbst ein Arbeitsspeicher Kit zu selektieren.
Dabei hatte ich die besten ICs aus 16000 Hynix MFR zur Auswahl. Diese Speicherchips konnte ich mit einem speziellen Tool einzeln testen und so genau selektieren. Am Ende habe ich ein Avexir Kit aus 2 Riegeln mit 3200 MHz C12 bei 1,65 Volt spezifiziert bekommen. Dort waren genau meine 16 selektierten ICs verlötet. RAM-Experten werden sich nun fragen: Wieso nur 16 ICs für 2 Riegel?

Genau das führt mich zum ersten von zwei Problemen. Diese Kits mit 2800 MHz und mehr versprechen die beste Performance, sind aber bei weitem langsamer als ihr euch überhaupt vorstellen könnt. Bei 8 ICs pro Riegel wird nur eine Seite des PCBs bestückt wodurch schon einiges an Performance verloren geht (single Ranked statt dual Ranked). 
Nun kommt hinzu, dass die Hynix MFR mit extrem schlechten Subtimings laufen. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist die Latenz tRFC. Bei den meisten RAM Kits ist dort ein Wert von 100-150 üblich. Hynix MFR haben hier über 400, was extrem langsam ist.

Werfen wir einen Blick in den PCGH-Preisvergleich:
Speicher im Preisvergleich

Hier findet ihr eine Menge Kits mit 2800 C12 mit Preisen von 300-600 Euro. Bei 2933 MHz oder 3000 MHz findet ihr sogar Kits mit Preisen von über 1000 Euro.

Ich sehe einige hier im Forum, die sich solche Kits kaufen und denken sie hätten das Beste der Welt. Nun muss ich euch leider enttäuschen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: G.SKILL TridentX 2933 MHz C12 2x 4 GB kit Review | techPowerUp

Der AIDA64 RAM Test zeigt eines deutlich: Das hier getestete, knapp 400 Euro teure 2933 MHz kit ist langsamer als ein 70€ teures 2133 MHz Kit mit CL11. 
Mir ist bewusst, dass viele es nicht wissen, aber man kann aus der reinen Angabe aus 2800 MHz und C12 eben nicht auf die Performance schließen. 
Wie erkenne ich, ob Single-Sided- und oder Single-Ranked-RAM verwendet wurde?
Unter dem IHS kann man klar erkennen, dass nur eine Seite bestückt ist mit AIDA könnt ihr zusätzlich auslesen ob euer RAM single- oder dual-Ranked ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider kann man vor dem Kauf nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob Module Single-Sided oder Single-Ranked sind, da dies normalerweise von Herstellern nicht angegeben wird.


​*Mythos #5: Es gibt speziellen* *"Overclocking- oder Gaming-Arbeitsspeicher" *Wie bereits bei Mythos #1 erklärt sind alle Modulhersteller (Corsair usw.) technisch identisch, da sie die gleichen Chips einkaufen und ihre Platinen damit bestücken. Es gibt also auch keinen Arbeitsspeicher der speziell für Overclocking oder Gaming geeignet ist. Natürlich unterscheiden sich einige Kits hinsichtlich der Übertaktbarkeit. Dies hat aber nur mit den verlöteten Speicherchips zu tun und nicht mit dem Modulhersteller selbst.
Modulhersteller unterscheiden sich nur im Design der Riegel (Heatspreader), Lieferumfang und Garantiebestimmungen. 


​*Mythos #6:* *Es ist egal ob RAM mit 1333, 1600... 2666 MHz gekauft wird, da es keinen Einfluss auf die Performance hat**Wie viel RAM brauche ich?*Grundsätzlich muss vor dem Kauf geklärt werden wozu das System genutzt wird. Ein Office-System kommt auch heute noch problemlos mit 4GB Arbeitsspeicher klar. Werden aber speicherintensive Anwendungen genutzt (Videobearbeitung) oder auf dem System gespielt, solltet ihr heute zu 8 GB RAM greifen. 16 GB und mehr werden nur in Einzelfällen und bei professionellen Anwendungen genutzt.
​*Wie schnell sollte der Arbeitsspeicher arbeiten?*
Office-Systeme kommen sehr gut mit langsamem Speicher aus. Hier würde ich einfach zur günstigsten Lösung greifen. Bei Spiele PCs sieht es allerdings etwas anders aus. Grundsätzlich solltet ihr die Preise vergleichen und dabei die Geschwindigkeit im Auge behalten. Ausgehend von den günstigsten, lieferbaren Preisen bei Geizhals werde ich euch hier eine kurze Liste von 8 GB ( 2 x 4 GB ) Kits erstellen, um zu zeigen was ich meine (Stand: 13.05.2014):

1333 MHz C9: 59€
1600 MHz C9: 55€
1866 MHz C9: 62€
2133 MHz C9: 70€ (Vorsicht, einige Module sind single Ranked!)
2400 MHz C10: 69€
2666 MHz C11: 146€ (nicht lieferbar)
2800 MHz C11: 265€
2800 MHz C12: 154€ (!Achtung, langsame Hynix MFR single Ranked!)
2933 MHz C12: 178€ (!Achtung, langsame Hynix MFR single Ranked!)
3000 MHz C12: 300€ (!Achtung, langsame Hynix MFR single Ranked!)
Preislich liegen aktuelle Kits mit 1333 MHz - 2400 MHz sehr nah beieinander. 2800 MHz und mehr lohnen sich hingegen, vor allem durch single Ranked Hynix MFR auf keinen Fall. Ich habe mir einige der Kits herausgesucht und werde diese mit Battlefield 4 (Baku) vergleichen. Kits mit 2666 MHz C10-12-12-31 wäre die schnellste Varriante, ist leider aber nicht mehr zu finden. Ich werde diese trotzdem mit in den Test aufnehmen.

Arbeitsspeicher arbeitet immer Hand in Hand mit dem Prozessor. Bei CPU-lastigen Spielen ist schneller Speicher also deutlich wichtiger als bei GPU limitierenden. Diese Limitierung lässt sich auch gut durch die verwendete Auflösung verschieben. Bei 1920 x 1200 und darüber sind eigentlich alle Spiele GPU limitiert wenn eine GPU verwendet wird. Bei einer niedrigen Auflösung wie z.B. 1280 x 720 wird oft die CPU zum limitierenden Faktor. Wer zwei oder mehr Grafikkarten verwendet wird aber meistens auch bei 1920 x 120 an das CPU-Limit stoßen.

SR: Single Ranked
DR: Double Ranked

Für einen zusätzlichen Vergleich habe ich ein Setup mit 3770K @ stock aufgenommen. Es ist sehr schön zu sehen, dass ein 3770K mit dem richtigen Speicher locker den Haswell schlägt. Wer also von Ivy zu Haswell umsteigen will und keinen vernünftigen Speicher kauft kann es direkt lassen! Der Performance Zuwachs zwischen Ivy und Haswell ist so klein, dass dieser locker durch guten Speicher ausgeglichen werden kann. Die Aussage, dass ein hoher RAM-Takt nichts bringt ist also schlicht und einfach falsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den vier Benchmarkreihen ist sehr gut zu erkennen, dass Speicher im Falle des CPU-Limits eine enorme Auswirkung haben kann. Bei 1080p single GPU ist der Unterschied in den Durchschnitts-FPS sehr gering. Dennoch ist ein Anstieg der Min-FPS um 7 FPS zwischen dem langsamsten und dem schnellsten Kit zu sehen, was das Spiel-Gefühl durchaus verbessern kann. Der Leistungsunterschied beträgt etwa 11 %

Bei 1080p mit zwei Karten fällt der Unterschied dafür deutlich größer aus. Die Durchschnitts-FPS steigen um 11 Bilder pro Sekunde an und die Minimum FPS sogar um 13, was einem Zuwachs von etwa 12 % entspricht. Also etwa dem gleichen Unterschied als würde man von einem i7-2700K auf einen i7-4770K umsteigen.

Bei 720p hat der Arbeitsspeicher einen enormen Einfluss, da hier komplett die CPU limitiert. Währen wir bei Single GPU wieder einen Zuwachs von etwa 8-9% feststellen können steigt die Bildrate um fast 30 FPS und um 28 %. 720p mit 2 x 780 Ti würde sich natürlich niemand freiwillig anschauen, aber es zeigt welchen Einfluss der RAM im schlimmsten Fall haben kann.

Angesichts des geringen *Preisunterschiedes* von gerade mal *10 € zwischen 1333 C9 und 2400 C10* sollte jeder zum 2400 C10 Kit greifen. Wer da immer noch zu 1600 C9 rät hat schlicht und einfach keine Ahnung.
​*Mythos #7:* *Riegel mit großen Heatspreadern laufen kühler und sind damit auch besser*.Auch hier möchte euch die Industrie in die Falle locken. Heatspreader können sehr schön Tatsachen wie Single- und Dual- Ranked verstecken. Sie tragen ausschließlich zur Optik bei und haben keinerlei Einfluss auf Leistung oder Lebenszeit. Arbeitsspeicher arbeiten bei 70°C genauso gut wie bei 40°C. 

​*Mythos #8:* *Low-Voltage RAM senkt die Leistungsaufnahme deutlich.*
Auf Nachfrage habe ich Mythos #8 mit aufgenommen und komme zu dem Urteil, dass es kein Mythos ist. Eine geringere Spannung senkt die Leistungsaufnahme auf jeden Fall. Es fällt allerdings auf, dass der RAM-Takt einen deutlich größeren Einfluss auf die Leistungsaufnahme hat als die verwendete Spannung. 

Getestet wurde mit einem 3770K getaktet bei 4000 MHz auf einem GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 und einem Corsair Vengeance Pro 2666 C10 (Samsung ICs) Kit mit verschiedenen Konfigurationen. Es ist allerdings möglich, dass andere Kits mit anderen ICs in der Leistungsaufnahme abweichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte beachtet, dass die horizontale Achse erst bei 140 Watt startet. Der Unterschied kann dadurch verfälscht wahrgenommen werden.​​
*
Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen:**8 GB Kits:*Office und Low-Budget PCs:
Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gaming PCs:
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

​*16 GB Kits:*Office und Low-Budget PCs:
Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24 (BLT2CP8G3D1608DT1TX0CEU) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35 (TLYD316G2400HC11CDC01) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gaming PCs:
TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35 (TLYD316G2400HC11CDC01) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (997123) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
TeamGroup Xtreem White Series DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10 (TXWD316G2400HC10QDC01) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13 (KHX24C11T3K2/16X) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​*Ihr habt noch weitere Fragen oder Unklarheiten zum Thema RAM? Gerne führe ich die Liste zu den RAM-Mythen für euch weiter. Einfach hier im Thema posten 

*​


----------



## McZonk (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da hab ich noch was: Speicher läuft in den roten Slots besser als in den schwarzen.... (Jedenfalls behaupten das die Hersteller ja gerne (Occupy red slots first!)).


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Stimmt, das hatte ich schon vergessen. Thx!


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bin grade zufällig hierüber gestolpert und hätte noch nen weiteren Mythos anzubieten:

"RAM-Riegel mit besonders großen Heatspreadern sind kühler/besser taktbar/halten länger/[beliebigen Vorteil einsetzen]"


----------



## der8auer (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hat etwas länger gedauert, aber Thema ist endlich online  Screenshots zum Langzeittest werde ich morgen einfügen.

Anregungen, Fragen, weitere Mythen? Her damit!


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Naja, mein Mythos zwei Posts darüber ist/war ja nicht mehr ganz so aktuell da vor Kurzem ja ein Artikel  dazu auf der Main erschienen ist. 

...und jetzt muss ich den Link dieses Threads überall hinposten wo gefühlt 15x jeden Tag geschrieben wird "Nimm 1600er CL9, mehr bringt nichts"? und "1,65v-Module verbrennen deinen Speichercontroller!"?
Das wird ganz schön viel Arbeit... 

Aber da der Thread jetzt ja öffentlich ist auch ein öffentliches Lob: Spitzenarbeit zu einem Thema das schon lange überfällig war mal aufzugreifen!


----------



## bingo88 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Auch wenn ich kein OC mehr mache, das ist wirklich ein informativer Artikel!


----------



## Westcoast (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ich werde jetzt auch einen test starten mit Ivybridge, indem ich die riegel auf 2400MHZ stelle bei 1.7 volt und alle bänke sind belegt.
mal schauen ob sich meine cpu irgendwann verabschiedet.


----------



## der8auer (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, mein Mythos zwei Posts darüber ist/war ja nicht mehr ganz so aktuell da vor Kurzem ja ein Artikel  dazu auf der Main erschienen ist.
> 
> ...und jetzt muss ich den Link dieses Threads überall hinposten wo gefühlt 15x jeden Tag geschrieben wird "Nimm 1600er CL9, mehr bringt nichts"? und "1,65v-Module verbrennen deinen Speichercontroller!"?
> Das wird ganz schön viel Arbeit...
> ...



Danke 

Ja da war ich wohl zu lahm  Aber musste ja warten bis die 30 Tage auch rum waren bevor ich das poste


----------



## Westcoast (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

in battelfield 4 haben sich die min FPS verbessert, finde ich gut. statt 70 jetzt auf ca 90 FPS. dann schmeisst die GTX 690 auch 144 bilder und darüber.


----------



## Stueppi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Gibt es irgentwo eine Liste oder ähnliches woran man sieht ob die Ram Single- oder Dualranked sind?

Edit:
Ich hab fast was vergessen. Es war schon sehr früh bekannt das BF4 gut auf schnellerem Ram reagiert. Hast du auch Benchmarks mit anderen Spielen geamcht bei denen ein Performanceunterschied deutlich wird?


----------



## drebbin (15. Mai 2014)

Erstmal ein riesen Lob.
 Könntest du herausfinden warum Intel dann über haupt ein limit für die RAM Spannung vorgibt und diesen immer wieder herabgesetzt hat?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



drebbin schrieb:


> warum Intel dann über haupt ein limit für die RAM Spannung vorgibt und diesen immer wieder herabgesetzt hat?


 
Jeder Hersteller eines Produktes muss entsprechende Betriebsspezifikationen festlegen sofern diese durch den Kunden beeinflussbar sind. Diese Spezifikationen richten sich nicht zwangsweise nach dem, was in der Praxis sinnvoll oder gar möglich ist - das ist zwar manchmal blöd, entspricht aber der Realität (glaub mir einfach mal als jemand der berufsbedingt ähnliche Dinge tut... ).

Intel legt nicht "1,5v +/- 5% vDIMM" fest weil mehr nicht schadlos an der CPU vorbei gehen würde sondern weil das aus anderen Gründen (die wir nicht näher kennen) notwendig oder sinnvoll ist - ich kann dir aber versprechen dass diese Werte nicht zufällig entstehen, die Leute die sowas festlegen haben da Gründe. Das ändert aber wie erwähnt nichts an der Tatsache, dass auch 1,65v problemlos drin sind.


----------



## drebbin (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok Danke.
Also kann ich ja versuchen herauszufinden welche Datenblätter die Bausteine meines RAMs haben und sollte dementsprechend die Werte gefahrlos einstellen können.

Kommt man an diese Datenblätter überhaupt ran?


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Gibt es irgentwo eine Liste oder ähnliches woran man sieht ob die Ram Single- oder Dualranked sind?
> 
> Edit:
> Ich hab fast was vergessen. Es war schon sehr früh bekannt das BF4 gut auf schnellerem Ram reagiert. Hast du auch Benchmarks mit anderen Spielen geamcht bei denen ein Performanceunterschied deutlich wird?



Leider nicht. Das Problem ist, dass viele Hersteller selbst bei dem gleichen Kit unterschiedliche Chips und Ausführungen verwenden. Ich hatte z.B. drei G.Skill RipjawsZ 2133 C9-10-9 hier und alle drei hatten unterschiedliche Chips verbaut. Zwei waren Double Ranked und eines Single Ranked. Bisher habe ich noch keine zuverlässige Methode gefunden vor dem Kauf festzustellen, ob es Single-Ranked oder Dual-Ranked ist.

Ich selbst spiele so gut wie gar nicht und habe deshalb auch nur eine sehr begrenzte Auswahl an Games hier  BF4 war das aktuellste deshalb habe ich darauf zurückgegriffen. Prinzipiell ist es immer so, dass schneller Speicher hilft wenn die CPU limitierend wirkt. 




drebbin schrieb:


> Erstmal ein riesen Lob.
> Könntest du herausfinden warum Intel dann über haupt ein limit für die RAM Spannung vorgibt und diesen immer wieder herabgesetzt hat?


 
Danke  Unter der Hand gibt es eine Vermutung die nicht technischer Natur ist und die ich auch für am wahrscheinlichsten halte. 

Der Großteil der PC-Industrie ist mittlerweile abhängig von Intel. Mainboard-Hersteller sind darauf angewiesen, dass Intel jährlich einen neuen Chipsatz, CPU-Typ, oder Sockel veröffentlicht. Ansonsten kann man einfach nicht genug Boards verkaufen um zu überleben. Den Zyklus kann man zwar ein Mal auslassen, aber dann muss es wieder so laufen. Das ist auch keine Vermutung, sondern das habe ich aus erster Hand eines großem Mainboard-Herstellers.

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund für den Haswell-Refresh und Z97 was ja nichts anderes ist als normale Haswell-CPUs mit minimal mehr Takt. Intel könnte problemlos noch ein oder zwei Jahre warten bevor sie Broadwell an den Start schicken, aber da spielen auch noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle.

Gleiches gilt für Arbeitsspeicher-Hersteller. Anfangs wurden Riegel mit ~2,0 bis 2,1 Volt Betriebsspannung verkauft. Nach 2 Jahren wurde das Limit auf 1,65 Volt gesenkt. Alle die eine neue Plattform mit Intel CPU wollten wurden also "gezwungen" sich neue Riegel zu besorgen. Mit Sandy Bridge und Haswell wurde es dann weiter gesenkt und die Modul-Hersteller können wieder neue Riegel auf den Markt bringen und diese verkaufen. 





drebbin schrieb:


> Ok Danke.
> Also kann ich ja versuchen herauszufinden welche Datenblätter die Bausteine meines RAMs haben und sollte dementsprechend die Werte gefahrlos einstellen können.
> 
> Kommt man an diese Datenblätter überhaupt ran?


 
Wenn du die Chip-Bezeichnung kennst findet man die Datenblätter immer. Bei Corsair und G.Skill kann man durch die Seriennummer feststellen welche Chips verbaut sind. Bei anderen Herstellern geht das leider nicht.


----------



## Stueppi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich Spiele ja viel Planetside2 und da sind Massenschlachten immer CPU limitiert, habe aber nur 1333er XMS3 cl9 und Singleranked.
Wenn ich die auf 1600 übertakte weiß ich fast nie ob die jetzt stabil sind oder nicht, wie kann ich das zuverlässig testen (ohne Memtest, der spuckt nie fehler aus). Gibt es einen bestimmten Test bei Prime den ich benutzen kann?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

^^da hilft das gute alte Super PI 

 Einfach ein paar 32M runs machen ....gehen die problemlos durch passt es


----------



## Stueppi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^da hilft das gute alte Super PI
> 
> Einfach ein paar 32M runs machen ....gehen die problemlos durch passt es



Woran erkenne ich einen Fehler? Stoppt SuperPi dann oder so? Bei Prime Steigt bei einem Fehler ein Kern aus.


----------



## kegg (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ehm kurze Zwischenfrage. Hättest du vielleicht auch noch Tipps für RAM der nicht Hoch ist? Also Low-Profile, denn dass ist schon ein Problem mittlerweile bei den Kühlern...


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

SuperPi meldet sich dann mit "not exact in round". Am besten machst du vier Ordner mit vier SuperPi.exe und führst vier mal 32m aus. Wenn das durchläuft ist der RAM stabil.


----------



## Stueppi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Soll man bei sowas 1 pro Thread, 1 pro Kern oder einfach 4 mal starten?


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



kegg schrieb:


> Ehm kurze Zwischenfrage. Hättest du vielleicht auch noch Tipps für RAM der nicht Hoch ist? Also Low-Profile, denn dass ist schon ein Problem mittlerweile bei den Kühlern...



Muss ich mal durchschauen was ich so finde. Bei den TridentX kann man die Kühlfinne oben einfach abnehmen. Dann passt es in der Regel immer.




Stueppi schrieb:


> Soll man bei sowas 1 pro Thread, 1 pro Kern oder einfach 4 mal starten?


 
Pro Thread ist egal. Geht nur um die Auslastung des Speichers. Alternativ kannst auch HyperPi nehmen.


----------



## kegg (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hm gut das klingt vernünftig. Sind die dann zum abschrauben oder so? Also einfach Zierde?


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja die sind einfach verschraubt. Für die Leistung brauchst es nicht. Habe solche Sticks hier, ich mach nachher mal kurz ein Bild für dich.


----------



## kegg (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ah super ok


----------



## Killermarkus81 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mensch Roman, ganz herzlichen Dank für deine tollen Beiträge!!!

Meine cpu läuft dank dir geköpft um einige Grad kühler und auch das RAM Thema ist für mich jetzt zufriedenstellend beantwortet
Ich hoffe du machst dir noch öfter ein mühe derartiges aufzubereiten, ein dickes Dankeschön nochmal!!!


----------



## Legion47 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Toller Thread und danke für die Infos der8auer! 

Ich möchte gerne noch ergänzend auf den bei Anandtech Ende letzten Jahres erschienen Artikel von Ian Cutress         	 	         	            Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3000 Tested with G.Skill hinweisen. Befasst sich auch mit dem Thema und ist lesenswert. (Kommt außerdem zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis.)​


----------



## Aslinger (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hier gehts zwar um die neuen und neueren i7 Generationen, wollte aber zum Vergleich mein S1366 Sys (Speicher in der Sig.) heranziehen:
Schlägt sich für sein Alter (5 Jahre) eigentlich noch ganz gut.


----------



## metalstore (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi 
erst einmal danke und Glückwunsch zu einem so wunderbaren und Tollen Beitrag 
Sehr übersichtlich und informativ  

Allerdings hätte ich auch noch eine Ergänzung: 
Du könntest vllt noch erklären, wie die Leute die Timings in Nanosekunde umrechnen können (niedriger ist besser)
[1]Timing geteilt durch den Realtakt bzw. 
[2] 2*Timing geteilt durch den angegebenen Takt 
[also bei DDR3-1600 würde bei [1] dann 800MHz eingesetzt werden und bei [2] die 1600MHz), 

damit man die Timings bei jeder Frequenz/Taktrate besser vergleichen kann. 

Hoffe du konntest meinem Ideengang folgen (ich weiß leider nicht, wie man hier mathematische Formeln einbringen kann, sonst wäre das ganze ein wenig übersichtlicher geworden^^)

Gruß 
metalstore


----------



## Homerclon (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Klasse Artikel! Werde ihn weiterempfehlen.
Besonders die Benchmark-Ergebnisse in Mythos #6 hat mich überrascht. Hätte nicht gedacht das die Auswirkungen so groß sind.

Da werde ich beim nächsten Kauf dann doch etwas mehr in den RAM investieren und 2400er nehmen, anstatt den geplanten 1600er.


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Ichse schrieb:


> Toller Thread und danke für die Infos der8auer!
> 
> Ich möchte gerne noch ergänzend auf den bei Anandtech Ende letzten Jahres erschienen Artikel von Ian Cutress         	 	         	            Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3000 Tested with G.Skill hinweisen. Befasst sich auch mit dem Thema und ist lesenswert. (Kommt außerdem zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis.)​


 
Danke für denk Link  Interessanter Artikel.





metalstore schrieb:


> Hi
> erst einmal danke und Glückwunsch zu einem so wunderbaren und Tollen Beitrag
> Sehr übersichtlich und informativ
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, danke!

Ich weiß was du meinst: 

Latenz = (2*Timing)/Realtakt

Also z.B.  bei CL9 und 1333 MHz 

(2*9)/667= 27ns

Werde ich noch einbauen


----------



## crae (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Krass, viele (auch erfahrene) Leute haben ja lange Zeit immer 1600er RAM empfohlen, da mehr keinen Vorteil bringen würde. Nun gut ~10% (für Gaming auf FHD) sind wirklich nicht die Welt, aber dafür kosten sie ja auch nicht viel mehr. Also beim nächsten Kauf ist man schlauer, danke der8auer.

mfg, crae


----------



## metalstore (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



> Gute Idee, danke!
> 
> Ich weiß was du meinst:
> 
> ...



dein Beispiel ist nicht ganz richtig (auch erkennbar an der hohen Latenz von 27ns bei DDR3-1333) 

wenn du den Realtakt hast (bei DDR3-1333 also 667MHz [mehr oder weniger]) lautet die Formel: Latenz = Timing / Realtakt
und wenn du den angegebenen Takt hast (bei DDR3-1333 also 1333MHz) lautet die Formel: Latenz = (2*Timing) / angegebener Takt

wenn man deine (leider falsche  ) Formel allerdings konsequent durchbenutzen würde, käme man allerdings auf trotzdem vergleichbare Werte^^

Gruß
metalstore


----------



## Vaykir (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Saubere Arbeit, Roman 
Habe Gott sei Dank meinen "Kunden" immer das richtige empfohlen  Dank dir nochmal bestätigt


----------



## plaGGy (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Toller Artikel, vielen Dank für die Arbeit und natürlich auch fürs Teilen vom Wissen


----------



## Fox2010 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann mir wer sagen ob mein Ram Singel oder Dual ist oder woran ich das in AIDA sehe habe mal ein Screenshot angehängt.
Hab 1866er G.Skill Ares gekauft und den gegen meinen 1333er ersetzt für die 72öcken hätte ich wohl auch den 2400er kaufen können



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metalstore (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich bin's nochmal 
was vllt auch noch ganz interessant wäre: wie Unterscheidet sich der Stromverbrauch bei DDR3(L/U) bei Dauerlast/Stunde
wäre für manche eventuell ausschlaggebend, dass Low Voltage vllt ja sogar "unnötig" wäre (keine Aussage, nur ein Beispiel) 

Gruß
metalstore


----------



## Homerclon (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen ob mein Ram Singel oder Dual ist oder woran ich das in AIDA sehe habe mal ein Screenshot angehängt.
> Hab 1866er G.Skill Ares gekauft und den gegen meinen 1333er ersetzt für die 72öcken hätte ich wohl auch den 2400er kaufen können
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich jetzt nicht völlig daneben liege dann sieht man es hieran:
_Modulgröße: 4GB (*2 Ranks*, 8 Banks)_


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



metalstore schrieb:


> Ich bin's nochmal
> was vllt auch noch ganz interessant wäre: wie Unterscheidet sich der Stromverbrauch bei DDR3(L/U) bei Dauerlast/Stunde
> wäre für manche eventuell ausschlaggebend, dass Low Voltage vllt ja sogar "unnötig" wäre (keine Aussage, nur ein Beispiel)
> 
> ...


 
Auch eine gute Idee. Werde ich ebenfalls noch mit aufnehmen. RAM Riegel haben eine Leistungsaufnahme von wenigen Watt und low voltage ändert daran so gut wie nichts. Ob 5 oder 4,5 Watt macht im Bezug auf das Gesamtsystem keinen Unterschied. Werde mal G.Skill und Corsair fragen, ob die da detaillierte Daten für mich haben. Ist leider so ohne weiteres nicht wirklich möglich den Stromverbrauch und damit die Leistungsaufnahme zu messen.



Homerclon schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nicht völlig daneben liege dann sieht man es hieran:
> _Modulgröße: 4GB (*2 Ranks*, 8 Banks)_


 
Korrekt


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich sehe immer noch keinen Grund bei Single GPU 25% mehr für Ram auszugeben, tut mir Leid.

Und auch bei SLI: Leidiglich bei "extrem hohen FPS". Da wäre ein Test auf WQHD z.B. wo man ungefähr ~60-80FPS hat, interessant.
Ob dort die ~10% immer noch existent sind.

Dazu wäre die Idee, dass lediglich in BF4 solche Werte zustande kommen, nicht auszuschließen.
Du könntest ja evtl. PCGH deine Sticks zur Verfügung stellen, dass sie alle aktuellen Spiele durchbenchen.



Ich möchte deine Arbeit nicht kritisieren und bis auf Mythos #6 ist alles einleuchtend, aber da übertreibst du meiner Meinung nach
bzw. es fehlen Beweise, um alles hinreichend zu erklären


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es ist ja deine persönliche Sache was du "glaubst" oder für deinen RAM ausgibst. Aber selbst wenn es nur vereinzelt zu den ~10%  Mehrleistung kommt halte ich 10€ mehr für schnellen RAM im Vergleich zum Standard 1600er nicht wirklich für einen nennenswert hohen Betrag (sprich man kann kaum billiger an mehr Leistung kommen als hier, auch wenns nicht überall Auswirkungen haben sollte).


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer noch keinen Grund bei Single GPU 25% mehr für Ram auszugeben, tut mir Leid.
> 
> Und auch bei SLI: Leidiglich bei "extrem hohen FPS". Da wäre ein Test auf WQHD z.B. wo man ungefähr ~60-80FPS hat, interessant.
> Ob dort die ~10% immer noch existent sind.
> ...



Mit 10€ Aufpreis bringst du einen 3770K (2400 C10) auf das Niveau eines 4770K mit 1866 MHz RAM. Ein Upgrade von 3770K (bedenke, dass man auch ein neues Board braucht) auf 4770K kostet dagegen deutlich mehr als 10€.

WQHD verwendet doch fast niemand heutzutage. Da ist 1080p mit Ultra und 4x MSAA deutlich realistischer.

Die Spielebenchmarks mit so vielen Konfigurationen macht man nicht mal eben in einer halben Stunde, aber ich schaue mal was ich an aktuellen Games bekommen kann. Welche wären denn interessant?

Bei Synthetischen Benchmarks wie 3DMark oder SuperPi sind die Unterschiede noch größer, aber darauf habe ich bewusst verzichtet. Es geht hier schließlich um normale Gaming PCs.


----------



## N00bler (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich müsste mir mal neuen RAM beorgen. Habe momentan ein 8Gb No Name Kit drinne


----------



## Oozy (17. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für den interessanten Beitrag, Roman! 

Battlefield 4 ist, vor allem im Multiplayer, eines der wenigen Spiele, wo sich schnellerer Takt, schärfere Latenzen effektiv in mehr FPS zeigen. Bei anderen Spielen ist der Unterschied nicht so gewaltig, aber durchaus vorhanden. Oftmals werden die Mindest-FPS leicht erhöht, die Maximum-FPS eher weniger. 

Dass viele User nur normalen 1600MHz RAM empfehlen ist schlichtweg deswegen, da sich die Mehrleistung (leider) in Grenzen hält, da eben nicht jedes Spiel gleich darauf reagiert. Viele empfehlen hier auch nach der Geiz-ist-geil-Politik, wo man jeden Cent einsparen muss, wo es nur geht. (Wenn das die Poltiker tun würden... )


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Aufgrund dieses Threads hab ich meinen Speicher weiter übertaktet. Standard war 1600Mhz CL9-9-9-24. Jetzt läuft er auf 2000Mhz CL10-11-10-30 ohne Spannungserhöhung. So hab ich mir zumindest neuen RAM erspart.  Ob ich mit den Latenzen weiter runter kann, müsste ich erst testen. Was sagen die Pros?


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei welcher Spannung läuft der RAM? Hört sich so weit schon gut an.

Es lohnt sich meist auch noch ein Blick auf die Subtimings zu werfen. Wenn du deine Werte postest schau ich da gerne noch drüber.


----------



## Ion (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Zum Speicher-OC:
Genügt es die "Standard"-Latenzen zu entschärfen oder muss ich da auch an die Sub-Timings ran?
Aktuell laufen meine Rams bei 1600MHz CL7, wäre ~2133MHz bei CL10 denn schneller?


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja 2133 C10 ist auf jeden Fall schneller als 1600 CL7.

Subtimings bringen auch was, aber nur in kleinem Rahmen. Die größte Auswirkung haben tWL und tRFC. tWL steht im besten Fall auf 6. 7 ist gut und 8 meist der Standardwert. tRFC ist abhängig von den verwendeten Modulen. Da helfe ich aber auch gerne individuell. BIOS screenshots mit den aktuellen Timings wären am besten.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Super Test 
Sehr interessant, was man immer noch alles dazu lernen kann.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die RAM's liefen auf 1.515V. Gerade teste ich 1.5V Hier mal meine BIOS-Screenshots von den RAM-Timings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentMan22 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ja 2133 C10 ist auf jeden Fall schneller als 1600 CL7.
> 
> Subtimings bringen auch was, aber nur in kleinem Rahmen. Die größte Auswirkung haben tWL und tRFC. tWL steht im besten Fall auf 6. 7 ist gut und 8 meist der Standardwert. tRFC ist abhängig von den verwendeten Modulen. Da helfe ich aber auch gerne individuell. BIOS screenshots mit den aktuellen Timings wären am besten.


 
Heißt es nicht eigentlich tWCL anstatt tWL oder meinen wir verschiedene Latenzen?


----------



## Specialmaroc (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vielen Dank für die Mühe, sollte mehr gewürdigt werden!!!
Kann man das Ergebnis adaptieren bei den G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland von dir vorgeschlagenen, auf die G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland In meinen Augen sind das ja die gleichen nur mit doppeltem Speicher, aber du meintest ja das bei manchen Hersteller das abweichen kann oder erst gar nicht erst ersichtlich ist mit dem SS und DS. Kannst du die mir empfehlen, falls du dich erinnerst kann ich nur 2 Bänke nutzen also kein dual channel.
Thx.


----------



## Ion (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ja 2133 C10 ist auf jeden Fall schneller als 1600 CL7.
> 
> Subtimings bringen auch was, aber nur in kleinem Rahmen. Die größte Auswirkung haben tWL und tRFC. tWL steht im besten Fall auf 6. 7 ist gut und 8 meist der Standardwert. tRFC ist abhängig von den verwendeten Modulen. Da helfe ich aber auch gerne individuell. BIOS screenshots mit den aktuellen Timings wären am besten.


 Hier sind alle Infos die du brauchst, aktuell sind wie gesagt 1600MHz eingestellt, den Rest solltest du auf den Bildern sehen können. Mir sind das eindeutig zu viele Einstellungen...wäre schön wenn du mir sagen könntest welche davon wichtig sind und welche nicht. Aktuell liegen 1.51V an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist ja deine persönliche Sache was du  "glaubst" oder für deinen RAM ausgibst. Aber selbst wenn es nur  vereinzelt zu den ~10%  Mehrleistung kommt halte ich 10€ mehr für  schnellen RAM im Vergleich zum Standard 1600er nicht wirklich für einen  nennenswert hohen Betrag (sprich man kann kaum billiger an mehr Leistung  kommen als hier, auch wenns nicht überall Auswirkungen haben  sollte).


 
Also soll ich 25% teureren Ram für *Single GPU* Systeme empfehlen, weil er vereinzelt in *SLI System* ca. 10% schneller ist? 
Sprich 25% mehr ausgeben, obwohl man als Single GPU Nutzer *überhaupt *keinen Leistungssprung spürt (mal von den 1 FPS abgesehen).

Dann könnte ich auch grad 'n 700 Watt Netzteil für Single GPU empfehlen, weil es für SLI Systeme besser ist 


Meine  Problem ist einfach, dass mit den gezeigten Benchmarks nicht bewiesen  ist, dass ein High End Single GPU System von schnellerem Ram profitiert,
sondern nur ein SLI System und das auch nur bei hohen FPS, wo es egal ist, ob man 10% mehr hat oder nicht...



Ich verstehe die Kommentare hier auch nicht  Verstehe ich etwas falsch oder hat hier jeder ein SLI System?
Warum kommt jeder mit "Wow 10% mehr Leistung", obwohl das bisher nur bei hohen FPS und SLI bewiesen worden nicht?
Obwohl das Standardsetting hier *eine einzelne* Mittelklasse/Highend Graka ist.




der8auer schrieb:


> WQHD verwendet doch fast niemand heutzutage. Da ist 1080p mit Ultra und 4x MSAA deutlich realistischer.
> 
> Die Spielebenchmarks mit so vielen Konfigurationen macht man nicht mal eben in einer halben Stunde, aber ich schaue mal was ich an aktuellen Games bekommen kann. Welche wären denn interessant?




Mir gehts nur darum, dass du die FPS in einen Bereich um ~60 bringst, denn die Mehrheit hier spielt mit einem 60 Hz Monitor, wo dir egal sein kann, obs nun 120 oder 130 FPS sind .
Um zu beweisen, dass der Ram auch im FPS kritischen Bereich ca. 10% Leistung ausmacht.

Hier ein Beispiel:

SLI System A mit 1600er schafft nur min. 55 FPS
SLI System B mit 2400er schafft dank des Rams min. 63 FPS

Damit hättest du bewiesen, dass (zumindest in diesem Spiel) bei SLI Systemen der Ram einen entscheidenen Faktor spielen kann.


Denn ich glaube, dass auch bei SLI System (egal ob es jetzt am GPU/CPU Limit ist) bei ca. 60 FPS lediglich 1-5% Mehrleistung bei 25% Mehrkosten herausspringen
und das evtl. sogar nur bei manchen Spielen.


Was du außerdem bewiesen hast: Bei Single GPU Systemen macht es bei BF4 keinen Unterschied, ob man 1600er oder 2400er Ram hat, weil es dort eben nur 1-5% sind.
Deshalb müsste man mehrere Spiele testen, ob dort diesselben Ergebnisse rausspringen oder ob z.B. bei Crysis 3 selbst bei Single GPU System ein schnellerer Ram
10% Mehrleistung ausmacht.


Ich fände zusätzlich noch interessant, wie es bei alten CPUs/GPUs aussieht (eben auch wieder in diesem kritischen FPS Bereich), ob dort der Ram zwischen spielbar und nicht spielbar entscheiden kann.
Wie du sagtest: Mit 10 Euro könnte man dann 10% Mehrleistung rausholen, ohne Board, CPU etc. aufrüsten zu müssen.



Daher fände ich es extrem nice, wenn PCGH sich der Sache annehmen würde und diverse Benchmarks (die ich hier geschildert habe) durchführt


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Also soll ich 25% teureren Ram für *Single GPU* Systeme empfehlen, weil er vereinzelt in *SLI System* ca. 10% schneller ist?
> Sprich 25% mehr ausgeben, obwohl man als Single GPU Nutzer *überhaupt *keinen Leistungssprung spürt (mal von den 1 FPS abgesehen).
> 
> Dann könnte ich auch grad 'n 700 Watt Netzteil für Single GPU empfehlen, weil es für SLI Systeme besser ist
> ...


 
Du solltest dir die Benchmarks noch mal genauer anschauen.

Getestet wurde:
*720p und 1080p Single GPU*
720p und 1080p SLI

Unterschiede:
*Min FPS bei 1080p Single GPU sind 11%.*
Min FPS bei 1080p SLI sind 12 %

Min FPS bei 720p Single GPU sind 8%
Min FPS bei 720p SLI sind 28%


Und ein 10€ teureres Kit (Aufpreis von 1333 MHz zu 2400 MHz C10) sind auch keine 25% wie du schreibst sondern 16% Preisunterschied.

PCGH hat dies im übrigen selbst getestet und kommt auf die gleichen Ergebnisse wie ich. Ich zitiere aus der News: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt: Thread im PCGHX-Forum



> PC Games Hardware hat bereits mit unterschiedlichen Plattformen und Benchmarks den Vorteil von Dual-Rank-Modulen analysiert und der8auer kommt in selbst durchgeführten Benchmarks auf ähnliche Ergebnisse







Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Die RAM's liefen auf 1.515V. Gerade teste ich 1.5V Hier mal meine BIOS-Screenshots von den RAM-Timings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schau mal, ob du mit 1,6 - 1,65 Volt auf 2133 9-10-9 kommst. tRFC solltest du noch versuchen abzusenken. 260 ist ziemlich viel. Kann gut sein, dass auch ~180 noch laufen.




SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Heißt es nicht eigentlich tWCL anstatt tWL oder meinen wir verschiedene Latenzen?


 
tWCL oder tWL ist das gleiche. Manche Mainboardhersteller nennen es tWL und andere tWCL.




Specialmaroc schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Mühe, sollte mehr gewürdigt werden!!!
> Kann man das Ergebnis adaptieren bei den G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland von dir vorgeschlagenen, auf die G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland In meinen Augen sind das ja die gleichen nur mit doppeltem Speicher, aber du meintest ja das bei manchen Hersteller das abweichen kann oder erst gar nicht erst ersichtlich ist mit dem SS und DS. Kannst du die mir empfehlen, falls du dich erinnerst kann ich nur 2 Bänke nutzen also kein dual channel.
> Thx.


 
Ja die Leistung wird etwa identisch sein. Es ist gut möglich, dass auf dem 16 GB Kit andere Chips verbaut sind, aber die Leistung sollte etwa gleich sein.




Ion schrieb:


> Hier sind alle Infos die du brauchst, aktuell sind wie gesagt 1600MHz eingestellt, den Rest solltest du auf den Bildern sehen können. Mir sind das eindeutig zu viele Einstellungen...wäre schön wenn du mir sagen könntest welche davon wichtig sind und welche nicht. Aktuell liegen 1.51V an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welches Kit ist das genau?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Also soll ich 25% teureren Ram für *Single GPU* Systeme empfehlen, weil er vereinzelt in *SLI System* ca. 10% schneller ist?
> Sprich 25% mehr ausgeben, obwohl man als Single GPU Nutzer *überhaupt *keinen Leistungssprung spürt (mal von den 1 FPS abgesehen).


 
Die Benchmarks oben *SIND *Single-GPU Systeme! *Genau dort* sind die 11%!


----------



## metalstore (17. Mai 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Auch eine gute Idee. Werde ich ebenfalls noch mit aufnehmen. RAM Riegel haben eine Leistungsaufnahme von wenigen Watt und low voltage ändert daran so gut wie nichts. Ob 5 oder 4,5 Watt macht im Bezug auf das Gesamtsystem keinen Unterschied. Werde mal G.Skill und Corsair fragen, ob die da detaillierte Daten für mich haben. Ist leider so ohne weiteres nicht wirklich möglich den Stromverbrauch und damit die Leistungsaufnahme zu messen.
> 
> Korrekt



Du kannst zB das gesamte System messen und dann alle Werte als Deltawerte zu RAM@1,5V angeben, das dürfte relativ genau/genau genug sein


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Gute Idee  Muss nur mal testen, ob ich RAM habe der gut mit ~1,3 Volt klar kommt.


----------



## metalstore (17. Mai 2014)

Ich kenn mich da eigentlich nicht aus, aber macht nicht jeder DDR3-RAM 1,3V bei entsprechend großen Timings?


----------



## killamon (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sehr Schön,

das hilft mir bei meiner bald anstehenden Kaufentscheidung .

Und sehr simple und gut Erklärt.


Dankeschön


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Getestet wurde:
> *720p und 1080p Single GPU*
> 720p und 1080p SLI
> 
> ...



Du kannst doch nicht SR und DR miteinander vergleichen, dass dort ein entsprechender Leistungssprung vorhanden ist, habe ich nie abgestritten, das ist auch logisch.

Immerhin verstehe ich jetzt, wie ihr darauf kommt  Ich betrachte die ganze Zeit DR/SR getrennt. 

Und zwischen 1600er DR und 2400er DR sind 2 FPS Unterschied.


Das ist genauso wie zu sagen, dass die ein Samsung 840er Pro Raid Verbund viel schneller als eine einzelne M500 ist,
um irgendeinen Grund zu finden, die Samsung SSD zu kaufen.



Zurück zur Mathematik:

hau-tu.de – Anleitungen, Tipps & Tricks » Prozentualen Unterschied zweier Größen berechnen


Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Preis: 56,80
www.geizhals.de/g-skill-tridentx-dimm-kit-8gb-f3-2400c10d-8gtx-a764626.html Preis: 68,90

68,90/56,80= 1,213

=> 21,3% Preisunterschied


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du legst es dir natürlich auch so aus, dass der Unterschied so gering wie möglich ist. Sonst würdest du bei einem Preisunterschied von 12,10 € auch nicht in Prozent argumentieren, was sich dann schön viel anhört (Media-Markt-Marketing ftw!). Mit der prozentualen Argumentation kann man natürlich schön ein Upgrade von 3770K auf 4770K rechtfertigen. Das sind dann nur noch ca. 20% Aufpreis und lohnt sich demnach mehr als 21,3 % Aufpreis beim RAM. (Real sind es 55 € bei der CPU und 12 € beim RAM für die gleiche Mehrleistung) 

Es ging im ersten Posting gerade um den Unterschied zwischen Single- und Dual Ranked.

Im übrigen ging ich in meinem 1. Beitrag von Preisen am 13.05. aus und da waren es nun mal 10€. Ist ja klar, dass sich die Preise täglich/stündlich ändern.

edit: Die Crucial Ballistix 8 GB Kits gibt es übrigens auch als Single-Ranked. Daher habe ich sie bewusst nicht für Gaming-PCs im ersten Beitrag empfohlen.


----------



## Ion (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Welches Kit ist das genau?


 Dieses hier und zwar zwei mal
Caseking.de » » Samsung Green Series DDR3-1600, CL11, 30nm - 8 GB Kit


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Ion schrieb:


> Dieses hier und zwar zwei mal
> Caseking.de » » Samsung Green Series DDR3-1600, CL11, 30nm - 8 GB Kit


 
Sehr gutes Kit!

Probiere mal folgende Settings:

2400 10-12-12-28 1T bei 1,5 - 1,55 Volt
2400 10-11-11-28 1T ^^^^^^
2400 9-12-12-28 1T^^^^^^^^

Die restlichen Subtimings dafür erst mal auf Auto lassen.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Du legst es dir natürlich auch so aus, dass der Unterschied so gering wie möglich ist.


 
Nö. Absolut nicht. Bin ich denn falsch der Annahmen, dass die meisten neuen Gaming PCs hier 1600er DR Ram haben?
Mein Ausgangspunkt ist das, was hier empfohlen wird und zwar 1600er Ram und ich gehe dazu davon aus, dass die meisten Module Dual Ranked sind.

Vielleicht kannst du mich ja aufklären, ob ich da falsch bzw. richtig liege.


Viel mehr legst du es dir so aus, dass der *Unterschied so groß wie möglich* ist. Du vergleichst den besten Ram mit dem schlechtesten Ram,
gehst also davon aus, dass jeder Ram, der hier empfohlen wird 1333/1600er SR Ram ist und das ist doch so nicht richtig (wenn doch, bitte aufklären -> siehe oben)




der8auer schrieb:


> Sonst würdest du bei einem Preisunterschied von 12,10 € auch nicht in  Prozent argumentieren, was sich dann schön viel anhört  (Media-Markt-Marketing ftw!). Mit der prozentualen Argumentation kann  man natürlich schön ein Upgrade von 3770K auf 4770K rechtfertigen. Das  sind dann nur noch ca. 20% Aufpreis und lohnt sich demnach mehr als 21,3  % Aufpreis beim RAM. (Real sind es 55 € bei der CPU und 12 € beim RAM  für die gleiche Mehrleistung)



Zuerst einmal ist das ein ganz anderes Thema.

Aber gut:

Mit Prozentzahlen werden die Verhältnisse eben deutlicher. Ein Gaming PC, der 100 Euro mehr kostet, hört sich erstmal viel an,
wenn es dann aber um Summen von 2-3000 Euro geht, ist es doch nicht mehr so viel .

Wobei du natürlich auch recht hast, dass man eher mal eben 10 Euro mehr ausgibt als 1000 Euro, obwohl beides nur 10% sind.





der8auer schrieb:


> edit: Die Crucial Ballistix 8 GB Kits gibt es übrigens auch als Single-Ranked. Daher habe ich sie bewusst nicht für Gaming-PCs im ersten Beitrag empfohlen.



Ich hab einfach eines deiner Rams genommen, das ist ja auch nicht das Thema... Das Preisthema ist jetzt aber hoffentlich durch


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@der8auer: Also bei 2133Mhz bekomme ich sie mit 9-10-9 nicht zum laufen. Auch nicht mit 1.65V. Mit 10-11-10 bei 2133Mhz klappt es. Allerdings bringt mit Prime95 Einen Fehler. Egal ob mit 1.60V oder 1.65V. Windows bleibt allerdings stabil und in der Ereignisanzeige steht auch nichts. Daher hab ich sie momentan wieder auf 2000Mhz CL10-11-10-30 laufen. Wie teste ich die tRFC am besten (einfach Zocken?)? Bzw. was passiert bei einem zu niedrigen Wert? Bluescreen? Ich bin jetzt mal auf 210 runter.


----------



## Pimplegionär (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Klasse !!

@der8auer  da hast du voll ins schwarze getroffen ! Es ist wirklich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ,wenn ich den Ram auf 1066 oder 2000 mhz fahre . Die min.Frames gehen nicht unter 40 FPS wenn ich sehr CPU/Ram lastige Spiele zocke wie Company of Heroes 1 und 2 . Mit 1066 mhz ist unspielbar ,eine reinste Ruckelorgie (4v4 Map) trotz OC der CPU .
Gut ich muss auch eingestehen das der Uncore auf 4000 Mhz läuft ,so stellt sich eine Art Synergy-Effect ein , was bewirkt mit übertakteter CPU das die min.Frames steigen .

Jetzt mal zu den Spannungen . 1,65 V sind absoluter Blödsinn für 1366 Sockel , laut Datasheet sinds 1,875 V . Einer hats mal gesagt und seit dem Blabberns alle nach . Ich habe meine Rams mal ausgelesen und das sind 1,8 V . 
Meine Rams habe ich als 1333er 1,65 V 7-7-7-24 2T 74 ... gekauft , sind aber nach lange Recherche 1333 er 1,8 V 6-6-6-20 2T 63 ...     laufen momentan auf 1600 8-8-8-24 1T 88 ...
Die gehen aber ohne Probleme auf 2133 11-11-11-29 1T 88 12 ....   1,60 V !!! Ja Uncore geht stabil auf 4266 Mhz ..ABER bei 1,6 V Vtt und das ist mir zu viel ... also 4000 Uncore / 1,45 V Vtt 24/7 
Die Erhöhung der Vdimm ändert nur die Timings .
Ja und mit 4,2 ghz CPU 4,0 ghz Uncore und 2000er Rams schlage ich laut AIDA64 um längen nen i7 3770 k lol


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> @der8auer: Also bei 2133Mhz bekomme ich sie mit 9-10-9 nicht zum laufen. Auch nicht mit 1.65V. Mit 10-11-10 bei 2133Mhz klappt es. Allerdings bringt mit Prime95 Einen Fehler. Egal ob mit 1.60V oder 1.65V. Windows bleibt allerdings stabil und in der Ereignisanzeige steht auch nichts. Daher hab ich sie momentan wieder auf 2000Mhz CL10-11-10-30 laufen. Wie teste ich die tRFC am besten (einfach Zocken?)? Bzw. was passiert bei einem zu niedrigen Wert? Bluescreen? Ich bin jetzt mal auf 210 runter.



Nimm zum Testen mal HyperPi 32m mit 4 Threads. Ist deutlich speicherlastiger und zuverlässiger als Prime95. Wenn der RAM instabil ist kommt "not exact in round".

Ich weiß leider nicht genau welche Chips auf deinen Riegeln verbaut sind, deshalb kann ich auch nur ins Blaue raten. Versuch mal 2133 MHz 10-12-12-30.


----------



## IluBabe (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Nimm zum Testen mal HyperPi 32m mit 4 Threads.


"Hyper"Pi? Meinst du dies oder doch SuperPi?


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

SuperPi ist eine Single-Thread-Anwendung. HyperPi ist identisch zu SuperPi, lässt sich aber mit mehreren Threads (Berechnungen) gleichzeitig ausführen, was zu einer höheren RAM-Auslastung führt.

Virgilio Borges
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hyper_pi_32m/


Ich habe gerade unter Mythos #8 die Leistungsaufnahme von Low-Voltage Modulen etwas näher erläutert. Siehe Post #1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IluBabe (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Virgilio Borges
> Hyper PI 32M overclocking records @ HWBOT



Danke für den Link.


----------



## Aslinger (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Klasse !!
> 
> @der8auer  da hast du voll ins schwarze getroffen ! Es ist wirklich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ,wenn ich den Ram auf 1066 oder 2000 mhz fahre . Die min.Frames gehen nicht unter 40 FPS wenn ich sehr CPU/Ram lastige Spiele zocke wie Company of Heroes 1 und 2 . Mit 1066 mhz ist unspielbar ,eine reinste Ruckelorgie (4v4 Map) trotz OC der CPU .
> Gut ich muss auch eingestehen das der Uncore auf 4000 Mhz läuft ,so stellt sich eine Art Synergy-Effect ein , was bewirkt mit übertakteter CPU das die min.Frames steigen .
> ...



Mit deinem Sys wirst noch ewig auskommen, viell. mal auf 12 GB upgraden. Ich habe das im Jahre 2011 gemacht und die Corsair Dominator 6GB die ich davor hatte, verkauft. 
Die jetzigen lasse ich auf 850 MHz 9/9/9/20/1T/110 laufen, 1.23V Vtt reichen dafür. Die Chips da drauf skalieren nicht mit mehr V, sprich mehr als 1.50V ändern nix (VTT usw... alles schon getestet in den 3 Jahren seit ich sie habe), aber egal. Das Sys ist 5 Jahre alt und Haswell-E + DDR4 rückt immer näher.  Außerdem muss der Mem Controller vom Bloomi auch härter schöpfen bei 3x 4GB Riegeln, gegenüber 3x 2GB.
Die Titan Black wandert auch ins neue Sys, ist hier nur vorübergehend drin.  Läuft derzeit undervoltet mit 980 MHz und 0.98V, weil mir die Leistung mehr als reicht. Davor war eine 570er drin.


----------



## Ion (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Kit!
> 
> Probiere mal folgende Settings:
> 
> ...


 Keine Chance, es laufen nicht mal 2000 bei 10-12-12-28 1T bei 1.65V
Hast du eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also meine laufen jetzt mit 2133Mhz CL10-12-12-30 bei 1.585V. tRFC habe ich von 278 mal auf 240 reduziert.


----------



## Fox2010 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich habe leider noch nicht viel Ahnung vom Speicher ocen.
Habe mal bei meinen neuen G.Skill Ares 1866MHz mal 9.11.10.28 eingestellt bei 1.65 volt und diese auf 2133 gestellt tRFC hab ich auf auto gelassen, stellt mein Mobo auf 171.

Mal eine Frage zu Spuper PI 1.5 XS was ich genutzt habe einfach nur 32M test anklicken? das ganze 4mal starten? finde das läuft recht kurz also ja nur wenige minuten ist das normal?

Hab das mal so eingestellt hier mal Pics ist das nun gut, vielleicht den heilgen Gral erwischt??
Ohne Overklocking 1866er XMP Profil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Overklocking 2133 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super PI Test



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nimm den Link aus Post #70.


----------



## IluBabe (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@der8auer

Was empfiehlst du zuerst zu optiemieren die CPU, die GPU oder den RAM? Also die Reihenfolge in der man die Komponenten an die Grenzen treibt?


----------



## eXEC-XTX (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@IluBabe: Ohne hier dem Bauer vorweg greifen zu wollen, aber die Reihenfolge für Games sollte definitiv so aussehen: Grafikkarte, Prozessor, RAM

@Bauer: Wie sieht es denn in Bezug auf Speicherfehler aus? Laut einer Studie von 2009 (DRAM error rates: Nightmare on DIMM street | ZDNet) ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass man bei der Verwendung von nonECC-RAM Speicherfehler erhalten wird. Wie verhält sich das ganze, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher jetzt noch "übertaktet" ausgeliefert wird?
So wie mir scheint hat vor allem auch übertakteter Speicher eine erhöhte Gefahr von Speicherfehlern, was wiederum der Stabilität keinen Gefallen tut.

However, ich bin selbst Besitzer eines vom Bauer so "gehassten" 1600er Kits (Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600 CL9). Als Haswell frisch released wurde, war der Aufpreis für schnelleren RAM schlichtweg mir viel zu teuer. Ich habe diesen RAM auf 2000Mhz mit CL10-11-11-30-1T bei 1,50v am laufen. Ich würde persönlich immer den "sinnvollsten" RAM kaufen. Meistens gibt es für einen sehr geringen Aufpreis deutlich schnelleren RAM, bis hin zu einem Punkt, an dem man "HighEnd Aufschlag" bezahlen muss. Diesen HighEnd-Aufschlag würde ich nicht bezahlen. Wenn die Preise so sind, wie auf Post-1, dann wäre die beste Wahl aller Voraussicht nach 2400Mhz für "Tüftler" (mit K-CPUs) und 1600Mhz für "Casual Gamer" (mit Non-K CPUs). Die 1600Mhz Variante wird garantiert überall und ohne Probleme funktionieren, für Leser der PCGHX, die auch mal einen BlueScreen richtig deuten und die Spannungen ggf. anpassen wäre der 2400er RAM dann am besten.


----------



## metalstore (18. Mai 2014)

Ah, eine Frage stellt sich mir noch:
In dem Artikel wurde ja gesagt, welche RAM-Frequenz garantiert läuft (nicht auf Intel sondern auf diesen Artikel bezogen) 
So wurde gesagt, dass die i7 RAM mit einer höheren Frequenz "vertragen" als der i5 der jeweiligen Generation.
Wo kann man nun die Xeon-E3-CPUs einordnen?
Auch bei den i7 ihrer jeweiligen Generation? 
Gruß 
metalstore

Edit: was auch eventuell noch erwähnenswert wäre bzw. mich interessieren würde, wäre das Thema, was die Angaben des RAMs der Mainboardhersteller zu bedeuten haben.
       also dass wenn ein MB-Hersteller zB DDR3-1600 für sein Mainboard angibt, ob dies dann das Maximale ist, was darauf läuft, oder dass er damit nur garantiert, dass bis zu
       DDR3-1600 jede Taktrate läuft.
       Oder ist dieses Thema zu sehr off topic?


----------



## Fox2010 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dram Timing Mode sollte man das auf verbinden oder Trennen stellen? 
Ich muss das beim MSI Mobo umstellen da ich auf Auto sonst keine werte eintragen kann.

Und reicht es Super Pi kurz laufen lassen mit 32M oder muss man noch Prime testen und Memtest um zu schauen ob sie mit meinen Werten siehe Beitrag 75 stabil laufen.
Die 1.65 Volt können Speicher in der regel echt dauerhaft ab? nicht das mir doch mal der Speicher stirbt.


----------



## metalstore (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> Dram Timing Mode sollte man das auf verbinden oder Trennen stellen?
> Ich muss das beim MSI Mobo umstellen da ich auf Auto sonst keine werte eintragen kann.
> 
> Und reicht es Super Pi kurz laufen lassen mit 32M oder muss man noch Prime testen und Memtest um zu schauen ob sie mit meinen Werten siehe Beitrag 75 stabil laufen.
> Die 1.65 Volt können Speicher in der regel echt dauerhaft ab? nicht das mir doch mal der Speicher stirbt.



So wie ich des dem Post #1 entnehmen konnte, sind weniger die DIMMs als die CPUs/deren RAM-Controller das Problem, allerdings sollte keiner irgendwelche Probleme machen (alles dem besagten Post #1 entnommen)

Gruß
metalstore


----------



## eXEC-XTX (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Zum Thema Stabilität: Ich würde um einzelne Komponenten nach OC zu verifizieren immer ausführliche Tests machen. Wenn du den RAM nicht ausreichend testest und später noch deine Grafikkarte und CPU stärker übertaktest und Freeze hast, kannst du dir sonst nie sicher sein, dass es nicht vielleicht doch der RAM ist. Mit "Lass mal den SuperPi durchlaufen" ist das imo nicht getan, das reicht bei weitem nicht für einen "RockStable" Spielebetrieb. Ich empfehle neben dem SuperPi Test noch zusätzlich eine Nacht mit Memtest+ (Also die Boot-Software, nicht memtest86 für Windows) um eine brauchbare Stabilität zu gewährleisten


----------



## Fox2010 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja Memtest werd ich noch machen und eine nacht Prime. Hab erstmal ausgelotet was mit guten Timings und der Ram-Voltage geht. mehr als 2133 sind leider nicht drin.
Werd das ganze noch etwas entschärfen und die vcore auf 1.6volt senken und auf 1T setzen um den Speed noch etwas zu beschleunigen vom Ram.

Um die CPU mach ich mir keine Sorgen die ist Stable bei 4GHZ und auch mit 4.2ghz, schon alles ausgelotet tagelang mit Prime und Stundenlangen Titanfall abenden und durch etliche Benchmarks

Edit:
Hab die Rams nun auf 10. 12. 12. 31 und 1T mit TRFC 171 bei 1.6volt macht kaum unterschied zu den scharfen timings und 2T im Benchmark und ich spare 0.05 Volt 

Aber ob sich das wirklich irgendwie Speedmässig lohnt im gegensatz zu 1866 bis auf Benchmarks.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Merken wird man den Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich hab zumindest nichts gemerkt. Hatte ich aber beim CPU-OC auch nicht. Aber dafür läuft alles "optimal".


----------



## Fox2010 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

*Dr. med iziner* geht dein ram auch mit TRFC 171 weil du es manuell so hoch geschraubt hast?

Habe 2 Durchläufe mal mit memtest86+ ohne Fehler laut beiträgen findet memtest beim Ram Ocen eh keine Fehler daher teste ich nun Prime Blendtest mal 2-3h erstmal das wichtigste ist ja der Altagsbetrieb, danach belass ich es ohne weiteres rumgeteste mit 2133mhz 10-12-12-31 1t und trfc auf 171 mit 1.6volt, weniger volt hab ich noch nicht getestet.

Hat  schon wer mehr FPS in mmos festgestellt mit mehr Speichertakt? Mich würde mal interesieren ob es grade in dem Bereich der Spiele auch minimal mehr FPS bringt mit schnellerem Speichertakt.
Habe aktuell keine aktiven MMO Accounts mehr um das zu testen.


----------



## Delta_007 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Solche Beiträge sind der Grund das ich mich in Foren anmelde. Kompaktes Wissen, gut verständlich erläutert 
Super Beitrag !

Eins fällt mir noch ein, weiß icht obs schon genannt wurde und obs ein Mythos ist, habs aber schon öfter gehört:
Speicherbänke immer gleich voll betreiben, also 2 oder 4 riegel und dann auch immer die gleichen , 
(also 2x 4gb oder 4x 4gb und nicht 1x4gb +1x2gb oder 3x2gb) 
das soll angeblich langsamer und schlechter sein.


----------



## Suebafux (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Überlege auf einen Xeon E3 - 1230 V3 umzusteigen, ein entsprechends Board und RAM brauch ich auch. Mein derzeitiges (Sockel 1155, i5-3470 und 12 gB 1600mhz RAM) bekommt meine Gattin weil ihr PC ohnehin dringend ein Update braucht.

Als nicht OCler hab ich da einige Fragen dazu:


> Folgende RAM-Taktraten laufen garantiert 24/7 stabil:
> ....
> Core i5 (K-Suffix): 2666 MHz
> Core i7: 2800 MHz


Passt sich der Prozzi automatisch an oder muss man ihm das sagen? Der Xeon ist ja mit 1600mhz angegeben.
Muss das Board explizit auf schnelleren RAM ausgelegt sein und/oder muss es dann ein OC-Board sein? Viele werden ja nur mit 1333 u. 1600 angegeben, zumindest in manchen Shops oder steht da nur 'irgend was'? Beispiele:
e-tec.at / Mainboard Intel 1150 / Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, H87
e-tec.at / Mainboard Intel 1150 / MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate S1150
Mir geht es hier nicht so um um eine Kaufberatung, ein paar Euros mehr/weniger oder deren Sinnhaftigkeit, sondern will es einfach nur verstehen.


----------



## metalstore (19. Mai 2014)

Delta_007 schrieb:


> Solche Beiträge sind der Grund das ich mich in Foren anmelde. Kompaktes Wissen, gut verständlich erläutert
> Super Beitrag !
> 
> Eins fällt mir noch ein, weiß icht obs schon genannt wurde und obs ein Mythos ist, habs aber schon öfter gehört:
> ...



Es bietet sich an, die Bänke gleich zu besetzen, da wenn du zB 1x4GB+1x2GB (also ein Riegel pro Channel) hast, nur insgesamt 4GB (2GB pro Bank/Channel) angesprochen werden können (soweit ich weiß)
Sollte dies nicht stimmen, so möge man mich bitte korrigieren 
Gruß
metalstore


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> *Dr. med iziner* geht dein ram auch mit TRFC 171 weil du es manuell so hoch geschraubt hast?


Das Problem ist, daß meine MB bei einer RAM-Frequenz von 2133Mhz bei meinen Riegeln einen tRFC von 278 einstellt. Deswegen bin ich mal auf 240 runter. Ob ich noch weiter mit dem Wert runter kann, müsste ich erst testen.



metalstore schrieb:


> Es bietet sich an, die Bänke gleich zu besetzen, da wenn du zB 1x4GB+1x2GB (also ein Riegel pro Channel) hast, nur insgesamt 4GB (2GB pro Bank/Channel) angesprochen werden können (soweit ich weiß)
> Sollte dies nicht stimmen, so möge man mich bitte korrigieren
> Gruß
> metalstore


Nach meinem Wissensstand werden dann die ersten 4GB im Dualchannel angesprochen und den letzten 2GB im Singlechannel. Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## metalstore (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



> Nach meinem Wissensstand werden dann die ersten 4GB im Dualchannel angesprochen und den letzten 2GB im Singlechannel. Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen.



Demnach müsste der RAM-Controller aber drei Channels verwenden können, bei Sockel 1150 aber werden nur zwei Channels "geliefert" 
oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Fox2010 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hmm also 4+2Gb müsste normal im Single channel laufen. 2 verschiedene Ram größen und eventuell verschiedene Timings. Der Controller hab ich mal ergoogelt kann immer nur abwechselnt so auf einen Kanal zugreifen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Um die Spekulation mal zu beenden: Entscheidend für einen Dual-Channel-Betrieb ist nicht die Modulanzahl, sondern die Speichermenge pro Kanal. 2 x 2 GiByte in Kanal A und 1 x 4 GiByte in Kanal B ist gegenüber 1 x 4 GiByte in Kanal A und 1 x 4 GiByte in Kanal B nicht im Nachteil.
Ist das nicht gewährleistet, wird die Speichermenge, die in beiden Kanälen zur Verfügung steht, im Dual-Channel-Modus angesprochen, der zusätzliche Speicherbereich in einem Kanal aber nur im Single-Channel-Modus. Der zusätzliche Speicherbereich wird aber nicht erst dann genutzt, wenn die in beiden Kanälen vorhanden Speichermenge belegt ist. Die Nutzung erfolgt zufällig.

Alles neu? Nein, das weiß man als PCGH-Leser schon längst, weil wir zuletzt in Ausgabe 11/2013 ungewöhnliche RAM-Konfigurationen ausgiebig mit zahlreichen Benchmarks analysiert haben.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dann lag ich doch nicht so verkehrt.  Ich hätte es vielleicht genauer definieren sollen. Die ersten 2Gb vom 4Gb-Modul und das 2Gb-Modul werden im Dualchannel angesprochen und die restlichen 2Gb vom 4Gb-Modul im Singlechannel.


----------



## Markus_P (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich hätte noch eine Idee 

Was ist wenn man 2 verschiedene arten an Ram hat?

einmal 1600 mhz und verschiedene latenzen
einmal 1600 mhz und 2400 mhz
und 2x 4gb und 2x8 gb 

dann noch 2 ram module mit unterschiedlicher spannung wie 1,5 volt und 1,65 volt etc ....

Ist mir noch nicht ganz klar auf was ich da achten muss ....

super erklärung!

mfg


----------



## Homerclon (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ganz einfach, du musst einen gemeinsamen Nenner finden, also Werte mit denen beide RAM-Sticks Stabil arbeiten können.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Normal passen sich die schnelleren Speicher den langsamen an. Soll es heißen es werden die langsamsten Frequenzen und Latenzen genommen. Bei den Voltages musst du wohl "hoffen" das die 1.5V mit 1.65V laufen. Oder andersrum. Kommt halt darauf an, was welcher Speicher wirklich benötigt.


----------



## m1ch1 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

zu Mythos 7: Ich hab letztens erst in einem test gelesen (weis nichtmehr genau was dass für ein test war), aber die aussage war, dass kühlerer RAM schneller läuft als warmer, da die Daten nicht so oft erneuert werden muss. 

Werde mich nochmal auf die suche machen. evtl finde ich ja noch den Test.


----------



## IluBabe (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



m1ch1 schrieb:


> zu Mythos 7: Ich hab letztens erst in einem test gelesen (weis nichtmehr genau was dass für ein test war), aber die aussage war, dass kühlerer RAM schneller läuft als warmer, da die Daten nicht so oft erneuert werden muss.
> 
> Werde mich nochmal auf die suche machen. evtl finde ich ja noch den Test.


 
Das stand in der PCGH im Artikel ob große RAM Kühler irgend etwas nutzen.


----------



## metalstore (19. Mai 2014)

Das kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, da die Daten doch so lange "erhalten bleiben", bis keine Spannung mehr anliegt (ist das nicht die "Definition" von flüchtigem Speicher: "Stromfluss da, Daten da; Stromfluss weg, Daten weg "), oder habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen/müssen die Daten im RAM wirklich refreshed werden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



m1ch1 schrieb:


> zu Mythos 7: Ich hab letztens erst in einem test gelesen (weis nichtmehr genau was dass für ein test war), aber die aussage war, dass kühlerer RAM schneller läuft als warmer, da die Daten nicht so oft erneuert werden muss.


 
Das stimmt in der Theorie - damit dein RAM aber die Temperaturen erreicht wo seine Refreshzyklen erhöht werden musste aber bei Vollast nen Fön draufhalten.
In der Praxis wird RAM in einem normalen Spiele-PC auch ohne Kühlkörper wohl nie in Bereiche kommen wo das relevant wird (iirc 70°C Chiptemperatur und mehr).



metalstore schrieb:


> (ist das nicht die "Definition" von flüchtigem Speicher: "Stromfluss da,  Daten da; Stromfluss weg, Daten weg ")


 
Wenn alle Zellen deines Rams kontinuierlich unter Dauerstrom stehen würden würde der Riegel spontan verdampfen (ebenso wie jede CPU oder GPU sofort schmilzt wenn alle Transistoren gleichzeitig schalten würden). Die Daten bleiben den Bruchteil einer Sekunde erhalten und werden alle Nase lang aufgefrischt damit das so bleibt. Diese Auffrischungsintervalle werden kürzer wenn der RAM sehr heiß wird da heiße Chips ihre Daten schneller vergessen als kalte (man kann sogar Daten im RAM über Stunden halten wenn man die Riegel im Betrieb in flüssigem Stickstoff einfriert... ) und das kostet Performance. Aber wie gesagt erst in Temperaturbereichen wo man als Normalsterblicher eher nicht hinkommt mit seinem RAM.


----------



## metalstore (19. Mai 2014)

Ah, ok, nicht gewusst, wieder was gelernt, danke 

Btw: du kannst die Daten sogar dauerhaft erhalten, du musst den RAM nur auf 0K herunterkühlen  xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



metalstore schrieb:


> Btw: du kannst die Daten sogar dauerhaft erhalten, du musst den RAM nur auf 0K herunterkühlen  xD


 
Nur bevor der Eindruck entsteht dass das nur reine Theorie ist:
Passwortklau durch gekühlten Speicher | heise Security

Schon -50°C reichen aus um Daten lange genug im RAM zu halten um ihn mitzunehmen und Passwörter auszulesen... 

Das aber nur am Rande, ist ja nicht Thema hier (auch wenn man sagen könnte "Mythos RAM Daten durch einfrieren erhalten: CONFIRMED" )


----------



## metalstore (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

o.O
Alles klar 
Hier hab es vor einiger Zeit doch mal einen Artikel (finde ihn leider grade nicht) über Militär-Hardware, die auf Knopfdruck die Prozessoren etc. verdampfen/explodieren lässt
wollten die damit diesem Datenklau entgegenwirken? 
kleiner Witz, zu sehr off topic, Entschuldigung


----------



## PeterK1 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Daten bleiben den Bruchteil einer Sekunde erhalten und werden alle Nase lang aufgefrischt damit das so bleibt. Diese Auffrischungsintervalle werden kürzer wenn der RAM sehr heiß wird da heiße Chips ihre Daten schneller vergessen als kalte (man kann sogar Daten im RAM über Stunden halten wenn man die Riegel im Betrieb in flüssigem Stickstoff einfriert... ) und das kostet Performance. Aber wie gesagt erst in Temperaturbereichen wo man als Normalsterblicher eher nicht hinkommt mit seinem RAM.



Sind diese Refresh-Intervalle bei einem festen Speichertakt nicht auch fest? Weil wenn sie dynamisch sein sollten, müsste ja die Speichertemperatur oder irgend ein anderer Messwert ausgelesen werden zur Anpassung?


----------



## kegg (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es geht glaube ich eher darum dass diese sich dynamisch verhalten weil der Chip vergisst was drin steht, ich bezweifle dass es über einen Sensor geht sondern eher darüber ob dieser Chip noch beschrieben ist oder so


----------



## metalstore (20. Mai 2014)

Naja, man kann sich ja die Zeit berechnen (in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur), sucht sich das Minimum (vermutlich bei der höchsten Temperatur),  nimmt diese Zeit, zieht Epsilon (ein sehr kleiner Wert) ab und nimmt diese Zeit als refresh-time, dann müsste das eigentlich temperaturunabhängig funktionieren


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



PeterK1 schrieb:


> Sind diese Refresh-Intervalle bei einem festen Speichertakt nicht auch fest? Weil wenn sie dynamisch sein sollten, müsste ja die Speichertemperatur oder irgend ein anderer Messwert ausgelesen werden zur Anpassung?


 
Die sind fest, allerdings gibts iirc zwei feste Werte. Ein "normaler" Refreshwert für übliche Betriebstemperatur und einen verdoppelten Wert für sehr hohe Temperaturen der die Performance negativ beeinflusst. Wie der RAM/Controller "bemerkt" dass der RAM so heiß ist dass die schnellere Refreshrate erforderlich ist (sprich obs einen Sensor gibt oder der Controller das schlicht aus anderen Dingen wie etwa einem veränderten Ansprechverhalten der Chips folgert) weiß ich nicht. Einen Sensor im Klassischen Sinne (also auslesbar für den User) gibts aber nicht. Und nein, bei weitem nicht alle sensorischen Bauteile in Hardware sind vom Normalsterblichen per Tool auslesbar, das ist schlichtweg nicht benötigter Aufwand das so einzurichten. Es gibt sehr sehr viele Sensoren in einem PC von denen die allermeisten Nutzer nichts wissen da sie nicht auslesbar sind. Ein leicht vorzustellendes Beispiel: Der Lüfter deines Netzteiles ist temperaturgeregelt - die Temperatur des Sensors aber (bis auf wenige High-End NT-Ausnahmen) nicht auslesbar.


----------



## crimsonbull (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@der8auer Vielen Dank für den Test!


----------



## D0pefish (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ohh Mann und ich fussel mir immer nen Mund obwohl schon seit Januar online. Fehlt ja noch der Mythos: "Mehr wie 8 GB braucht man nur, wenn man Video- und Bildbearbeitung macht." Haha aber cool, dass es hier 'schon' um 1600'er und mehr geht. Gruß an alle die mit 1333'er rumgurken, weil der Forenkumpel so glaubwürdig klang. Achso, mittlerweile neuen Rechner besorgt. Na gut.  
Spaß muss ein. Danke.


----------



## PeterK1 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Im Mythos #6 steht ja, dass sehr hoch getakteter Ram (2800Mhz+) auch Single Ranked sein kann. Das gilt doch aber nur für 4GB Module und kleiner, oder? Weil 8GB Module müssten ja eigentlich immer Double Ranked sein, da zumindest Intel aktuelle CPUs nur maximal 4Gbit Chips laut Datasheet unterstützen, was ja dann immer 16 x 512MB und somit Double Ranked sein muss.


----------



## Don_Dan (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du hast recht, auf hochgetakteten Kits ( DDR3-2666 CL11, DDR3-2800 CL12, DDR3-3000 CL13 etc. ) sind immer Hynix H5TQ4G83MFR oder H5TC4G83MFR Chips verbaut, auf 4GB Modulen also single sided, auf 8GB Modulen double-sided.


----------



## PeterK1 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Weiß jemand wo man Datasheets für Powerchip Speicher bekommen kann bzw. wieviel Volt die vertragen? Hab auf deren Webseite nichts gefunden. Verbaut sind die (laut Seriennummer-Test) auf meinen "G.Skill F3-1600C11S-8GNT".


----------



## Don_Dan (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dafür ist mir leider keine Quelle bekannt.
Die Powerchip-Seite gibt allgemein nicht viel her.


----------



## Holdie (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da habe ich doch mal ne Frage, ich habe den Speicher

http://geizhals.de/563816

kann man aus dem noch was rausholen oder würde sich das nicht lohnen?
Mit dem System wird BF4 gezockt.

Danke


----------



## der8auer (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann man so nie genau sagen. Du kannst einfach mal probieren den RAM-Multi auf 1600 MHz hochzustellen im BIOS. Wenn das nicht geht die RAM Spannung auf 1,60 Volt anheben und noch mal probieren


----------



## Beicrom (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ja 2133 C10 ist auf jeden Fall schneller als 1600 CL7.


 
Laut der Analyse von AnandTech ist dies nicht der Fall:
AnandTech | Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3000 Tested with G.Skill

Perfomance Index von 1600 / CL7 = 1,57
Perfomance Index von 2133 / CL10 = 1,47

Zitat:
As a general rule, below 2666 MHz, my Performance Index provides an extremely rough guide as to which kits offer more performance than others.  In general we see 1333 C7 > 1333 C9, but 1333 C7 is worse than 2133 C11, for example.
http://images.anandtech.com/doci/7364/Performance Index_575px.png

Oder hast du diesbezüglich andere Erfahrungen, der8auer?



Eine weitere Sache die ich gefunden habe:
Single vs. Dual Rank

Zitat:
Von „Single Sided“ und „Dual Sided“ Speicher haben viele Anwender bereits gehört. Die Terminologie drückt aus, ob der Speicherchip beidseitig mit Speichermodulen bestückt ist, oder nur einseitig. Single Rank und Dual Rank lässt sich dagegen optisch nicht erkennen. Entscheidend ist hier der interne Aufbau – und der kann sowohl bei Single- als auch bei Double-Sided-Modulen „Single Rank“ oder „Dual Rank“ sein. Ein optisches Erkennungsmerkmal gibt es nicht.
AMDs Kaveri und der Speicher - ComputerBase

Aus diesem Artikel entnehme ich außerdem, dass das Problem mit dem Dual Rank umgangen wird man vier Speicherbänke besetzt werden. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Ergänzung: Aber offensichtlich wirken sich 4 besetzte Bänke mit single rank auch wieder negativ auf die Performance aus, korrekt?


Übringens sehr interessanter Thread von Dir! Vielen Dank.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@Holdie: Ich bin überzeugt, dass mindestens 1600Mhz gehen wird, eher gar 1800Mhz. RAM lässt sich meiner Erfahrung nach sehr gut übertakten, insbesondere wenn man ein Kit hat, das nicht schon am Limit läuft (z.B. mit 2800Mhz). Bei meinem 1366-System hatte ich auch 1333er RAM mit 1600Mhz ohne Probleme laufen, mein jetziger 1600 läuft ohne Probleme mit 2000 und gar besseren Timings (Also 2000-10-11-11-30-1T anstatt 1600-9-9-9-24-2T - Rechnet man die Timings in absolute Nanosekunden um, sind diese besser, als ohne OC - trotz 25% mehr Takt). Ich würde zunächst den maximalen Takt mit "Auto Timings" ermitteln (wahrscheinlich in Richtung 1800Mhz) und danach die Timings optimieren.


----------



## Holdie (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> @Holdie: Ich bin überzeugt, dass mindestens  1600Mhz gehen wird, eher gar 1800Mhz. RAM lässt sich meiner Erfahrung  nach sehr gut übertakten, insbesondere wenn man ein Kit hat, das nicht  schon am Limit läuft (z.B. mit 2800Mhz). Bei meinem 1366-System hatte  ich auch 1333er RAM mit 1600Mhz ohne Probleme laufen, mein jetziger 1600  läuft ohne Probleme mit 2000 und gar besseren Timings (Also  2000-10-11-11-30-1T anstatt 1600-9-9-9-24-2T - Rechnet man die Timings  in absolute Nanosekunden um, sind diese besser, als ohne OC - trotz 25%  mehr Takt). Ich würde zunächst den maximalen Takt mit "Auto Timings"  ermitteln (wahrscheinlich in Richtung 1800Mhz) und danach die Timings  optimieren.


 
Erkläre mal bitte etwas genauer was du mit "Ich würde zunächst den maximalen Takt mit "Auto Timings" ermitteln  (wahrscheinlich in Richtung 1800Mhz) und danach die Timings optimieren" meinst. Und wie ich das anstelle.

Danke


----------



## eXEC-XTX (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Naja, du hast ja einige Unbekannte beim RAM-OC. Als erstes einmal würde ich den höchsten RAM-Takt ermitteln. Dafür stellst du den RAM-Takt im BIOS schrittweise nach oben, und belässt die Timings auf "Auto". Die Timings sind damit eher "lasch", das ist aber in diesem Schritt egal. Ziel ist, die maximale RAM-Geschwindigkeit auszuloten und nicht durch die Timings gebremst zu werden. Wenn du den maximalen Takt ermittelt hast (z.B. 1800Mhz), dann fixierst du diesen im BIOS und fangst an, die Latenzen zu reduzieren. 

Als Richtwert für die Latenzen würde ich zunächst mal versuchen, die CAS-Latency auf den niedrigsten Wert zu senken, z.b. dann 1800-10-13-13-36. Wenn das stabil läuft, würde ich die anderen 3 Subtimings "Paketweise" reduzieren, bis es nicht mehr stabil läuft, also auf 10-12-12-34, 10-11-11-32 und 10-10-10-30 - Je nachdem wie weit du gehen kannst.

Als Stresstest empfehle ich Memtest+ - Diesen muss man auf einen Stick oder CD kopieren und direkt davon booten. Für ein ausloten der maximalen Latenz/Takt sind mMn 15 Minuten ausreichend. Wenn du dann eine "Final Config" hast (Ich vermute ja ~1800-10-11-11-30), dann würde ich diese Final-Config noch eine Nacht mit Memtest checken. Ist am nächsten morgen noch alles ohne Fehler ist der RAM so stabil.

Damit hast du die besten Werte für Takt, CL und Subtimings (aber hier "nur" als Gruppe). Du kannst natürlich auch jedes einzelne Subtiming ermitteln, aber das wäre mir persönlich zu viel Aufwand und es bringt fast nichts.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Woran merke ich, ob der Wert für tRFC zu klein ist? Ich bin mit tRFC nun mal auf 210 runter. Bisher lief das System stabil.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das ist mal wirklich eine blöde Frage 
Woran merkst du, dass die CPU zu stark übertaktet ist? Woran merkst du, dass die CL zu scharf gestellt ist? Woran merkst du, wie viel Takt zu viel für dein RAM ist? Woran merkst du, dass deine Grafikkarte zu stark übertaktet ist?
......

Ist doch immer das selbe, indem die Komponente - hier der RAM - instabil wird 

Am besten mit Memtest+ prüfen


----------



## Dr. med iziner (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es war eine ganz normale Frage. Da musst du einem nicht blöd kommen.  Und wenn die Frage unter deinem Niveau war, brauchst du ja nicht darauf antworten. Es gibt bestimmt noch andere die auf diese Frage höflich beantwortet hätten. Anscheinend verstehst du das Prinzip eines Forums nicht! 
Außerdem gibt es keine blöden Fragen! Nur blöde Antworten!


----------



## Fox2010 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

*eXEC-XTX*
Memtest würd ich nicht laufen lassen als reinen Stabi test für den Ram gibt etliche Beiträge in Foren wo steht das Memtest beim Ram ocen keine Fehler anzeigt der Ram aber in Prime abschmiert, Memtest ist dazu da Fehler zu finden im Ram oder einen Fehlerhaften Chip.

Da eine Nacht laufen lassen ist blödsinn, hab ich selber schon gemacht und es hat nix gefunden beim Ocen. Würd da einfach nur 2 passes Laufen lassen sind 2 Durchläufe danach lieber mit Prime und  Hyperpi testen, da schmiert der Ram mesist immer ab sobald instabil. Wurde hier auf Seite 8 verlinkt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...beitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest-8.html

Frag mich warum immer Memtest empfohlen wird als Stabi test, ist lediglich als ein zusatz Test zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Norkzlam (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Höhere Latenzen sollten doch eigentlich de Stabilität erhöhen?
Ich habe bei meinem MSI Z87-G45-Gaming folgendes Problem:
Immer wenn ich tRCD oder tRP höher als 11 stelle oder tRAS über 29, bekomme ich beim booten eine Fehlermeldung, die Settings wären nicht stabil, es werden Standartwerte geladen und ich soll ins UEFI gehen.


----------



## Pandur81 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Moin zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit dem Platz ausschaut wenn ich kein Low Prof einbaue ? Hab mir eigentlich die Crucial Ballistix LP ausgesucht würde aber nach diesem Thread lieber die Team Group Vulcan Series verbauen. Hab ich dann zu wenig Platz für den Ekl K2 Kühler ???
Greetz


----------



## Guadeno (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hey,
hatte mir vor einigen Jahren diesen Ram hier gekauft. Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber wendern meine damalige CPU oder das Mainboard unterstützte nur bis 1066.
War "damals" auch noch sehr viel unwissender in Sachen Hardware. (Der gleiche Ram kostet mittlerweile genau das Doppelte^^)
Auf jedenfall will ich nun auf den Xeon E3-1231v3 und dem Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H upgraden. Jetzt frage ich mich halt ob mein Ram da noch mitmacht? Neuen würde ich nur sehr sehr ungerne kaufen.
Ich hatte den Ram auch ne zeitlang auf 1333 übertaktet, doch ich hatte deshalb alle paar Tage nen Bluescreen.


----------



## Cronos (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Laufen beim i5 4590 auch die Gskill 2400? Dein Thread garantiert ja nur 2133 beim haswell i5.

Und in das Bitfenix Shinobi mit Macho Cpu Kühler sollen die Gskill nicht reinpassen, welche alternative würdest du empfehlen? Vor deinem Thread sollten es noch die werden


----------



## AMD4EVA (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



jeb7200 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen, welchen was für RAM ihr für einen Xeon E3 1241v3 mit einem MSi Z97 Gaming 5 Board empfehlt.
> Auf der MSi Website steht, dass das Board bis zu DDR3 3000 unterstützt, also das ist kein Problem
> ...


 
1066 cl7 1,35v


----------



## Dr. med iziner (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@Jeb7200 Ich würde diese TeamGroup Vulcan Series blau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (TLBD38G1600HC9DC01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Oder diese Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen. Alternativ könntest du auch 2133er nehmen, was ich machen würde. Oder du taktest die Speicher hoch wie ich. Aber es kann niemand eine Garantie geben, wie weit das geht. 

@Guadeno Mit 1333MHz sollten die auf dem Band laufen. Evtl. müssen die Timings/Spannung angepasst werden, wenn du ab und an Bluescreen hattest. 

@Cronos Es könnte sein, daß die 2400er laufen. Aber es kann dir keiner garantieren. Ich würde es probieren. Ansonsten lässt du sie mit 2133Mhz laufen und vielleicht kannst du dann die Latenzen verschärfen was den Geschwindigkeitsverlust wieder etwas ausgleicht. 

@all Vielleicht ist es besser die "Kaufberatungen" in einem eigenen Thread zu stellen.

Ansonsten sind auf der 1. Seite Kaufempfehlungen.


----------



## somn (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

2400er 1.65 brauchen also ca 10w mehr als 1600er 1.5.
Ist das nur unter Last der Fall oder auch im Idle?

Danke!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das ist immer der Fall, da ja der Speicher nicht runtertaktet wie eine CPU.


----------



## metalstore (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das wäre eigentlich aber mal ne Idee, weil wenn man harmlose Anwendungen wie mal MS Office laufen lässt, braucht man so eine hohe Taktrate ja nicht...


----------



## somn (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke, das dachte ich fast. 2400er 1.65 lässt sich aber immer auf 1600er 1.5 runtertakten, oder?
Schwanke zwischen Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3L-1600, CL8-8-8-24, welchen es sogar als 1.35er gibt und
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Ridgeback DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31.
Aber dauerhaft 10w mehr nur fürs bissl gamen muss dann doch nicht sein, auch wenn es nur geringer Aufpreis ist.
Gruß
http://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-tactical-lp-dimm-kit-16gb-blt2c8g3d1608et3lx0ceu-a862791.html


----------



## wolflux (19. Juni 2014)

Oder Gskill Ripjaws 2400 MHz. aber low Voltage. Meine laufen mit 1,5 Volt obwohl mit 1,65 Volt angegeben.


----------



## Stueppi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Darf ich fragen ob es ein Update, oder was neues, vom Langzeittest gibt? Läuft das System noch stabil?


----------



## FSPower (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hab auch mal eine Frage: Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied, ob ich auf einem Dual Channel Board 2 Stick laufen habe oder 4?


----------



## wolflux (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vielen Dank an der8auer für diesen super Thread . Mittlerweile bin ich ein Fan Boy von dir ich wüsste niemanden der so viel Qualtativ so hochwertiges 
 für dieses Forum/Uns macht, gemacht hat.Hoffentlich bleibst du uns noch sehr lange erhalten !!!  

Ich habe meine Speicher, (2x 4,16 Chips pro Modul, 256 MiByte auf 2 Ranks, 1,5 Volt), immer Anhand der Höhe der Speichbandbreite eingestellt.
 Das ist nicht falsch oder ich meine ist doch ein Indiz dafür das nicht mehr machbar ist ? Oder gibt es noch im Asus Z87 Plus eine versteckte Bios Einstellungen, ist ja auch vom Speicherkontroller des 4770k abhängig ?Ich frage jetzt so , weil ich gehört habe, dass es eine Einstellung im Bios gibt die das gesamte Timing, Verhalten verbessern bzw. Verschlechtern soll ?
Gruss
Edit:
Ich habe es gefunden und zwar unter AI/Tweaker DRAM. CLK Periode von Auto auf 8 gestellt und könnte damit von der Sbandb. Lesen von 27 GiByte auf 32 und schreiben von 25 GiByte auf knapp 29 kommen. 
Edit:
Welche Software nimmt man am besten um richtige Werte zu erhalten? 
Gruss


----------



## jhadware (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sehr schöne Artikel, 

könntet ihr folgende Konfiguration testen bzw. benchmark messen (bitte nur mit SSDs, damit keinen Flaschenhals gibt)

I3 (2 cores) + 2 x 4GB (1600MHZ) vs I3 + 4 x 2GB (1600MHZ)
I5 (4 cores) + 2 x 4GB (1600MHZ) vs I5 + 4 x 2GB (1600MHZ)
I7 (4 cores mit HT) + 2 x 4GB (1600MHZ) vs I7 + 4 x 2GB (1600MHZ)
AMD FX (8 cores) + 2 x 4GB (1600MHZ) vs AMD FX + 4 x 2GB (1600MHZ)
XEON E3 FX + 2 x 4GB (1600MHZ) vs XEON E3 + 4 x 2GB (1600MHZ)
XEON E3 FX + 2 x 8GB (1600MHZ) vs XEON E3 + 4 x 4GB (1600MHZ)
XEON E3 FX + 4 x 4GB (1600MHZ) vs XEON E3 + 4 x 8GB (1600MHZ)
XEON E5 FX + 2 x 4GB (1600MHZ) vs XEON E5 + 4 x 2GB (1600MHZ)

Im Bereich Gaming dürfte es eigentlich die untergeordnete Rolle spielen, das interessiert mich eigentlich auch nicht, aber falls ihr doch testet, dann bitte in allen 3 Klassen (single) low->middle->height (2 x GPUs)

Sondern nur im Bereich Virtualisierung, Video Decodierung, Verschlüsselung, Daten Synchronierung (Server technisch)
- 10 Projekte (Coding) compilieren
- Datenkopieren / synchronisieren (10GB, 10000 files)
- Zippen
- Life Verschlüsselung z.B. BoyCryptor (files), TrueCrypt (Container)
- FTP - Server?
- Virtualsierung mit virtualBox und 4GB?
- Videos Decodierung RAW -> mpg?, oder Raw Bilders -> Jpgs? (bitte ohne cuda von GPU zu benutzen)
- Benchmark Programme ... 

Danke im voraus.

viele Grüße


----------



## wolflux (22. Juni 2014)

Ich konnte mit Aida64 Extrem im Lesedurchsatz um 36425 MB/s
und Schreibdurchsatz um 37858 MB/s 
verbessern. Nicht schlecht finde ich, dass ist auf dem Niveau
 eines 8xXeon X5550 HT. mit 2666 MHz. Triple DDR3 bei 9-9-9-25..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coole Sache hier.
Danke noch an @IluBabe,  für den Link zu Aida64.
Gruss


----------



## IluBabe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



wolflux schrieb:


> Ich konnte mit Aida64 Extrem im Lesedurchsatz um 36425 MB/s
> und Schreibdurchsatz um 37858 MB/s
> verbessern. Nicht schlecht finde ich, dass ist auf dem Niveau
> eines 8xXeon X5550 HT. mit 2666 MHz. Triple DDR3 bei 9-9-9-25..
> ...



Takte ihn mal spaßenshalber runter auf ne 9-9-9-24-256-T2 Latenz auf 1600Mhz wie den Crucial und schau dir die Durchsatzraten an.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Versteh ich nicht ganz
Im Prizip müsste es doch egal sein ob ich z.B 1600 MHz habe und 8er CL oder ob ich 2000 MHz und 10er CL ergibt ja die selbe Zugriffszeit. 
Man hört ja dass Intel lieber höhere Frequenzen mag?
mfg


----------



## IluBabe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz
> Im Prizip müsste es doch egal sein ob ich z.B 1600 MHz habe und 8er CL oder ob ich 2000 MHz und 10er CL ergibt ja die selbe Zugriffszeit.
> Man hört ja dass Intel lieber höhere Frequenzen mag?
> mfg


höhre Frequenzen mag AMD, Intel Haswells machen das aber auch mit. - Rams sind eigen. Es gibt Programme die profitieren von höhren Taktraten. Bei gleicher Takrate können geringere Latenzen auch förderlich sein.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was mir noch beim Ram Oc aufgefallen ist:
Stock= 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
1600Mhz mit 8-8-8-24 ist stabil 8 durch 1600 ergibt 0,005 wenn ich z.B 2400 Mhz haben will 2400 mal 0.005 ergibt 12. War eig nur ein komischer Gedanke und habs dann versucht und er lief dann wirklich mit 2400 und CL 12
Aber z.B bei 1866 MHz sieht manns da kämme nähmlich 9,33 raus wenn ich jetzt 9CL mache ist er nicht stable egal wie viel Vdimm auch mit 1,65V^^


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich hoff mal, dass ich hier richtig bin.

Meint ihr, es lohnt sich, auf DDR4 zu warten und erst dann den Prozessor sowie das Mainboard zu wechseln?

Aktuell ist ein i5 2320 auf nem OEM-Board verbaut.


----------



## IluBabe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich hoff mal, dass ich hier richtig bin.
> 
> Meint ihr, es lohnt sich, auf DDR4 zu warten und erst dann den Prozessor sowie das Mainboard zu wechseln?
> 
> Aktuell ist ein i5 2320 auf nem OEM-Board verbaut.


Kurz gesagt, nein DDR4 wird teuere. Haswell E also 2011-3 Sockel wird was für Enthusiasten also nochmal teurer und Skylake kommt erst irgendwann noch später. Ob du jetzt dein System neu machen solltest, dafür mach doch bitte einen eigenen Post hier im Unterforum auf. Da kann man dann auch diskutieren ohne den Beitrag hier zu belasten, denn sowas schweift vom Thema ab.


----------



## ToflixGamer (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Alles klar, Frage ist damit schon geklärt.

2011 ist mir viel zu teuer. Daher passts.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

sehr schön gemacht.
bestätigt mich auch noch mal.

versuche schon seit langem, die leute in den kaufempfehlungs-threads zu impfen, das man 2400er ram nehmen sollte und auch nehmen kann
ohne das man irgendwelche nachteile hat bzgl. garantie oder pc-laufzeiten hat.

mfg


----------



## wolflux (23. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Takte ihn mal spaßenshalber runter auf ne 9-9-9-24-256-T2 Latenz auf 1600Mhz wie den Crucial und schau dir die Durchsatzraten an.



Mache ich heute Abend


----------



## h00bi (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Angesichts des geringen *Preisunterschiedes* von gerade mal *10 € zwischen 1333 C9 und 2400 C10* sollte jeder zum 2400 C10 Kit greifen. Wer da immer noch zu 1600 C9 rät hat schlicht und einfach keine Ahnung.


 
Danke, endlich jemand der es kapiert.
Einzig die User, die nichts einstellen oder konfigurieren wollen, sollten zu JEDEC kompatiblen DDR3-1600 CL11 greifen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hilfe...Hilfe...Habe mir für mein neues 4790k Gespann (Asus Maximus II Hero) die hier empfohlenen Gskill 2400er 2x 4 GB Riegel geholt. Über Sinn oder Zweck gibt es ja unterchiedliche Meinungen, ich wollte es aber mal selbst testen.
Allerdings ist mir heute beim Download von Rar Archiven diverse Male ein CRC Fehler bzw. eine (fehlerhafte) unterschiedlliche Größe der Rar Archive aufgefallen. In einer Testung mit HCI Memtest 64 ist mir nach bislang  3h (läuft noch) kein Fehler gemeldet worden. Ich habe die vermutung, das es mit der noch nicht im Haswell OC Thread von der 8auer anpassung der 3 Einstellung, zum erhöhen Nebenspannungen zu tun hat, die er unter advance OC er genannt hat.
Ich finde die 3 (VTT und IMC) Punkte nicht im Bios... Kann mir jemand "Wegweisung" geben.
Übrigens, die CPU läuft noch @ Stock.Die Speicher mit dem XMP 1 Proofil. Danke!


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

^^Erhöhe mal die System Agent Voltage  auf 1,05v


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Erhöhe mal die System Agent Voltage  auf 1,05v


Thx..^^
Der heisst im UEFI " CPU System Agent Voltage Offset Mode Sign ?

*edit:* okay, offenbar nicht, weil sie lt handbuch nur bis 0,999 v gehen..hmmm.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

^^genau das 

 Entweder per Offset oder manuell 
 Sollte doch beides gehen oder ? ...beim Gene zumindest ist das so


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Okay: hier mal 2 Screenshots (unangetastet ^^). Die Werte mit der +- Tasten verändern gehen nicht. Er wechels immerb nach dem Tastendruck zwischen +- anzeige hin und her...ich glaube, ich mach erst mal schluß. Mir raucht der Kopf vom Lesen, allerdings scheine ich noch vieles nicht verstanden zu haben, also RTFM 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ich würde auch mal undervolten versuchen.
meiner läuft mit 1,6V.

mfg


----------



## wolflux (24. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Takte ihn mal spaßenshalber runter auf ne 9-9-9-24-256-T2 Latenz auf 1600Mhz wie den Crucial und schau dir die Durchsatzraten an.



Habe ich gemacht, bemi lesen 
24182 MB/s und beim schreiben  
25086 MB/s Wolltest du mir zeigen das die Werte fast auf gleicher Höhe sind ?
Gruss


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ich würde auch mal undervolten versuchen.
> meiner läuft mit 1,6V.
> mfg


Ram : 
Ja, habe ich mich heute mal mit beschäftigt. (auch wenn Langzeittests noch ausstehen) Blend bei P95 (2h) und ein Durchgang beim HCI Memtest ohne Probleme mit den verschärften  Timings:  10-11-11-27-2T  bei 1,55V läuft ohne Problem.
rennt wie Schmidts Katze 

Das Thema mit dem CRC Fehlern will ich nach dem Studieren der Anleitung noch einmal neu angehen. So wie ich immer wieder gelesen habe, ist wohl bei solch einer hohen Freq. von einem Erhöhen von System Agent und IMC (analog/digital) (hoffe, ich habe sie nicht schon wieder verwechselt   ) , wohl erstmal hauptsächlich Vccsa . Nun muss ich nur noch die richtigen systemagenten finden.
System 
Asus Maximus II Hero
4790k @ Stock (noch  )
G.Skill F3-2400C10D-8GTX

*Edit*: Oh, da muss ich mal gucken, bin gleich wieder da...
*Edit II*: thx...mache ich gleich mal  
Die Vcore Einstellung lassen sich offenbar nicht einzelnd einstellen.Warum sie in der Auflistung separat angezeigt werden, habe ich noch nicht raus (Learning in Progress..)

Ich habe jetzt den "_CPU System Agent Voltage Offset_"(= soll ja der VCCSA , IMC sein) einmal auf (Stock 0,920 V) + 0,050V gestellt. Test jetzt mal, ob die CRC Fehler schon weg sind ^^


----------



## wolflux (24. Juni 2014)

Du sag mal kann man in deinem Uefi.wie auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen die VCore der Kerne einzeln einstellen ?

Ich habe übrigens die Gskill Ripyaws 2400 MHZ. Dein Twert könnte auch bei 1T laufen.Wenn du Glück hast sogar mit 1,5 Volt.Wenn du unter Prime den Speicher mittesten magst, dann stell unter Custom 864/864 ein.Dann werden Ringtakt Speicher und CPU TAKT mit geprüft.Dann brauchst auch nicht Stundenlang die CPU quälen. He he


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



> Die Vcore Einstellung lassen sich offenbar nicht einzelnd einstellen.Warum sie in der Auflistung separat angezeigt werden, habe ich noch nicht raus (Learning in Progress..)


 Schau mal oben bei deinem zweiten Pic was zufällig ganz unten steht 

 Du kannst auch nicht die Voltage per Core einstellen sondern nur einzeln auslesen was sie gerade bekommen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Schau mal oben bei deinem zweiten Pic was zufällig ganz unten steht
> 
> Du kannst auch nicht die Voltage per Core einstellen sondern nur einzeln auslesen was sie gerade bekommen.


Ja...heute morgen hab ichs gepeilt, auch was das mit den + und - zu sagen hat (besonders gut, dann die Zeile darunter zu beachten, weil dann klappts auch mit den Werten im + oder Minus    )

Möchte, weil unsicher nochmal , nachfragen (sorry, wenn ich da lästig bin  ):  *VCCSA/IMC* oder (bei mir _CPU System Agent Voltage offset Mode_ ist das selbe* ? *

*VCCIOA*   bzw. VCCIO*D *= _Cpu Analog (Digital) I/O Offset_ ist das selbe* ?

Edit: *Vorsichtiges Hurrah, in einem ersten Test sind die CRC Fehler weg...werde weiter testen.. (nach unten näherungswerte suchen gehen)


----------



## wolflux (24. Juni 2014)

Den OC Haswell Guide hast du schon gesehen vermute ich?
Wenn nicht ,gibst du unter Funktion Suche " OC Haswell Guide " ein und du findest dich recht schnell durch.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja...habe ich ^^
und hier:
[Guide] [HowTo] get my Haswell stable - Guide und Full Custom Liste
usw.
Das mit dem Prime habe ich auch vorhin festgestellt, die neue version heizt ganz ordentlich (Blend test bisher) 

Edit: mit viel nachlesen "erschliessen" sich mich die begriffe langsam. Ich gebe aber zu, das ich mit der Vielfalt des neuen Boards anfangs bissel erschlagen war (klingt erst langsam ab  
Allerdings nervt es, das bei den Bezeichnungen für ein und das selbe es schon gewisse Varianzen (Hersteller ) gibt, die "bisschen irritieren"..


----------



## wolflux (24. Juni 2014)

Kamst du klar damit ?
Denn ich weiß auch nicht alle Spannungen die es gibt auswendig, da müsste ich mich erneut einlesen.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

huhu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolflux (24. Juni 2014)

Klasse 
Auch für mich interessant.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

True Monkey. Ja, cool ....*danke*. Nochmal zu dem Offset vom System Agent (scheint ja nun keine CRC Fehler mehr zu sein, test aber noch, lade paar archive runter, ) @ Stock stand bei mir 0,920 V, habe dem offset +,0050V gegeben. Ist wohl 24/7 tauglich, lt . Der 8auer , dessen werte gehen ja bis 1,15 V. Die sind do noch koscher, oder sollte ich noch bissel nach unten gucken ?
die analog und digi werte werde ich gleich auch im Offset mal bissel erhöhen. Langsam steige ich durch......,


----------



## wolflux (24. Juni 2014)

Ein wenig höher oder niedriger mit der Spannung musst du so oder so austesten.Am besten mit P95 Version 27,9 und Custom 864/864 wie ich schon oben geschrieben hatte.Damit habe ich mein System perfektioniert.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich hatte dir gestern schon den wert gepostet der ausreichen müßte für dein Sys 



> ^^Erhöhe mal die System Agent Voltage auf 1,05v​


 Bei analog uund digi kannst du ruhig auf 1,1v gehen da du deine CPU ja noch takten willst


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich hatte dir gestern schon den wert gepostet der ausreichen müßte für dein Sys
> 
> Bei analog uund digi kannst du ruhig auf 1,1v gehen da du deine CPU ja noch takten willst


stimmt, da war doch was, sorry.^^

okay, mache ich dann mal jetzt alle 3 Werte 
*Edit:*Okay, so sieht es bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mir auffällt, ich habe ja erst den System agent um 0,050V (wird noch erhöht) angehoben, (vorher lagen @ Stock 0,920 V an). trotzdem geht dieser wert ins minus. okay , dachte ich, offset: geht im Leerlauf vielleicht auf diesen wert.
Nachdem ich aber den analog und digital auf die von TrueMonkey empfohlenen 1,1 V (vorher lagen knapp 1,0 V an) , dort werden aber die offsetwerte gleich (korrekt) dazu gezählt. verstehe ich gerade net..mag jemand helfen ?

*Edit*: Na toll, 1 Tag nach Ursachen für die CRC Fehler (von großen Rar-Archiven) gesucht und zu unrecht den Ram dafür verantwortlich gemacht, es war mein Antivirenprogramm NOD32


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mehr Frequenz und höher Clocks bringen Tatsächlich mehr Leistung
Je 5 Tests gemacht in Aida und dann Mittelwert errechnet:

1800Mhz 9-9-9-24 Clocks

Lesedurchsatz: 27 339 MB/s
Schreibdurchsatz: 28 266 MB/s
Kopierdurchsatz: 29 994 MB/s
Speicherverzögerung: 49,4 ns

2200Mhz 11-11-11-24 Clocks

Lesedurchsatz: 32 667 MB/s     19% mehr
Schreibdurchsatz: 34 264 MB/s    21% mehr
Kopierdurchsatz: 31 865 MB/s    18% mehr
Speicherverzögerung: 47,7 ns

2400Mhz machen sie nicht mehr mit naja sind stock nur 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24^^


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Och....2200 MHZ ist doch schon ganz ordentlich, bei welcher Spannung und am Ende ein 1T oder 2T ? 
Wo ich mich immer nicht sattsehen kann bei Aida sind die L1-Cache Durchsatzraten bei meinem System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

in meinem xmp-profil steht zwar 2T, aber meine laufen z.b. von anfang an mit 1T ohne murren.

mfg


----------



## ToflixGamer (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage.. wie könnt ihr RAMs von 1600 auf 2200 bringen?

Ich möchte halt ungern die CPU übertakten (kenn mich damit nich so supergut aus), kann ich trotzdem hohere Taktraten nutzen?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ja, sollte klappen.
allerdings musst du die timings "CL-RCD-RP-RAS" und ggf. CR manuell einstellen.

am besten mal gängige raussuchen, wie z.b. 10-12-12-32 @ 2T mit 1,6V

wieviel spannung haben die aktuellen? dann kann es auch mal 1,65V werden.

ich würde ja sogar lieber die CPU übertakten, sofern sie einen freien multiplikator hat.

mfg


----------



## ToflixGamer (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ist aber das Problem, dass ich dann die Garantie verliert. Und das möchte ich eher ungern.


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ist aber das Problem, dass ich dann die Garantie verliert. Und das möchte ich eher ungern.


 
Wie ich im ersten Posting bereits erklärt habe existiert dieser Garantieverlust nur in der Theorie und ist in der Praxis nicht nachweisbar.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

das ist völlig übertrieben.
wegen einer 200-300€ cpu...lol. die macht niemanden arm oder reich.

eine cpu hält locker 20+ jahre, wenn man will.
mit OC sind es nur noch 15J. (beispielhaft)

man müsste schon extrem übertakten, um überhaupt die CPU zu zerstören.
daher ist die garantie sowieso unbrauchbar.

die nachweisbarkeit ist ebenso problematisch. ich musste noch nie einen garantiefall wegen OC aufmachen.

das ist angstmacherei, worauf viel drauf reinfallen.

mfg


----------



## Overkee (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> *Folgende RAM-Taktraten laufen garantiert 24/7 stabil:*
> 
> [*]*Haswell:*
> 
> ...



Lässt sich diese Liste auch auf Xeon E3-1231v3 übertragen?

Würde nämlich gerne diesen zusammen mit 2400 RAM bestellen.

Vermutlich werden es diese Riegel sein, weil sie recht günstig und vor allem nicht zu hoch sind: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-G-Skill-Ares-DDR3-2400-DIMM-CL11-Dual-Kit_853338.html


----------



## ToflixGamer (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Overkee schrieb:


> Lässt sich diese Liste auch auf Xeon E3-1231v3 übertragen?
> 
> Würde nämlich gerne diesen zusammen mit 2400 RAM bestellen.
> 
> Vermutlich werden es diese Riegel sein, weil sie recht günstig und vor allem nicht zu hoch sind: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-G-Skill-Ares-DDR3-2400-DIMM-CL11-Dual-Kit_853338.html


 


Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test: Ist der Xeon immer noch ein Geheimtipp?

demnach solltet ihr lieber den 4790 nehmen. ohne K. siehe fazit.
aber das wird sowieso wieder ewig dauern, bis das hier ankommt.

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



> Lässt sich diese Liste auch auf Xeon E3-1231v3 übertragen?
> 
> Würde nämlich gerne diesen zusammen mit 2400 RAM bestellen.


 
 kannst du so bestellen ...funzt problemlos


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



True Monkey schrieb:


> kannst du so bestellen ...funzt problemlos


 
Jup kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Overkee (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test: Ist der Xeon immer noch ein Geheimtipp?
> 
> demnach solltet ihr lieber den 4790 nehmen. ohne K. siehe fazit.
> aber das wird sowieso wieder ewig dauern, bis das hier ankommt.
> ...



Ja, daran hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, aber ich glaube nicht das sich die 50€ mehr lohnen. Über den BCLK kann man beim Xeon ja auch immerhin 4 GHz erreichen, was dann wieder dem 4790 entsprechen würde. Ürsprüglich wollte ich eigentlich auch erst den i5-4690K kaufen, aber ich hoffe dass der Xeon dank HTT in Zukunft immer noch sogut mithalten kann, wie Sandy Bridge heute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ComputerBase



True Monkey schrieb:


> kannst du so bestellen ...funzt problemlos





der8auer schrieb:


> Jup kann ich bestätigen.



Okay, danke euch beiden


----------



## ToflixGamer (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test: Ist der Xeon immer noch ein Geheimtipp?
> 
> demnach solltet ihr lieber den 4790 nehmen. ohne K. siehe fazit.
> aber das wird sowieso wieder ewig dauern, bis das hier ankommt.
> ...


 
Sind halt aber auch 50€.

Werd dennoch überlegen, mir den 4790 statt den Xeon zu holen. Grafikeinheit ist schon mal praktisch, wenn mal irgendwas nicht läuft.

Was ist eigentlich ECC?


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich ECC?


 
 ECC ist ein Fehlerkorrekturverfahren.


----------



## ToflixGamer (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ah, ok.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@OT
mit der grafikeinheit kann man auch den bildschirm streamen. (WiDi) das ist auch nicht schlecht.

mfg


----------



## wolflux (27. Juni 2014)

Kann eigentlich im Betrieb ein Ausfall eines Riegels dem Speicherkontroller 4770k einen Defekt zufügen? 
Ich weiss das du der8auer geschrieben hast, dass nur das System instabil laufen kann aber gilt das auch wenn defekter Speicher schlagartig verabschiedet oder ist defekt dann defekt und der Speicherkontroller hat damit nichts zu tun? 

Ich bin an so einer Grenze bei der meine GSKILL Ripjaws 2400 bei 1,5 Volt mit 2600 MHz. bei 1,65 Volt nach ein Paar Minuten aussteigen und diese bei 1,7 Volt erst stabil laufen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ich würde das mit der spannung ja auch nicht übertreiben.
1,65V sind eigentlich kein problem. wenn dann ist das meistens der ram, der probleme macht.

und wozu dieses extreme OC auf 2600 mit 1,7V?
2400 reichen doch.

mfg


----------



## wolflux (27. Juni 2014)

Der einzige Sinn, ist eigentlich nur um zu sehen ob er es kann. Muss allerdings noch dazu sagen, dass ich auch benche . CPU und Grafik.  Gruss


----------



## NuVirus (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Spricht eigl etwas gegen diese Module: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sind im Artikel nicht drin, die 8GB Version aber schon.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

spricht nix gegen.

mfg


----------



## NuVirus (27. Juni 2014)

Ok danke,

16GB 2x8 Kit ist jetzt grundsätzlich Dual Rank?


----------



## IluBabe (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ok danke,
> 
> 16GB 2x8 Kit ist jetzt grundsätzlich Dual Rank?


jopp.


----------



## mrtomtom (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo, 

wie sieht  es aus, hat jmd schon etwas länger einen 4790K mit 2400 Mhz RAM laufen und ohne Probleme?
möchte folgende Kombi zulegen (für die nächsten 5 Jahre):
4790K + ASRock Z97 Extreme4
und kann mich zwischen den nicht entscheiden

Corsair

Kingston


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

^^meinen 4790k betreibe ich mit 2800er Gskill TridentX

 Längere zeit ? ...nun ja so lange gibt es den ja noch nicht 

 Hatte aber auch schon 2600er cl 8 am laufen aber die ram Voltage willst du lieber nicht wissen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also, ich hatte ihn sehr früh in D auf den offiziellen Lieferwegen . Ist aber noch nicht wirklich lang. Das Thema DC ist auch noch eher frisch (Nagut, wenn man die Batchnummerierung aus 2013 aussen vor lässt)
Die Kombi 4790k + Asus Hero+ Gskill 2400er Ram bei 1,55V (DramV, UV) klappt prima. Das müsste bei den Asrock Brettern auch gehen. Notwendige Anpassungen (siehe Haswell OC THread von der 8auer) sind eher wahrscheinlich.

@*True Monkey: *Der Vcore Wert ist aber doch wohl ein Auslesefehler, oder hast du dem wirklich 2,33 V gegeben ?? Bei den Wert bekommt meiner spontan Tränenbildung unter dem HS..( und er säuselt leise "CPU-Mörder").


----------



## wolflux (1. Juli 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^meinen 4790k betreibe ich mit 2800er Gskill TridentX
> 
> Längere zeit ? ...nun ja so lange gibt es den ja noch nicht
> 
> ...



Mit 8 Threads, wow? Dann sind 4790k doch interessanter?
@ThomasGoe69
Ich brauche für 4.90 GHz. 1.45 Volt und wenn ich die Differenz zu 5.7 GHZ bei 2.3 Volt errechne, finde ich die Spannung noch ganz Ok


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja, die CPU läuft mit 1,20 Vcore (all Core 4,4), der Ram mit dem obigen Wert. Ich glaube auch, das die Werte von TM doch ein bissel oversized sind, für 24/7 auf jeden Fall... . Ende der Woche gebe ich meinem auch die Sporen, muss mich erst noch mit mit den etwas zugenommenen Stellschrauben des Boards (im Vergleich zum Vorgänger) auseinandersetzen.. Die 1.45V sind bei dir Vcore ? 4,9 ist ja schon nett. Auch wenn meine 24/7 (tolerierungs-)Obergrenze deutlich darunter liegt.


----------



## wolflux (1. Juli 2014)

Für mich ist das ja nicht meine Liga wie bei den Profis wie True Monkey und der8auer.
Ich habe den CPU immer mit 1.0 Volt und 3.9/3.9 GHz. laufen inklusive der Graka die auch mit 1.0 Volt 1111 MHz. läuft. Damit möchte ich sagen,   das undervolten auch Spaß machen kann 
Reicht mir um Spiele  zu zocken und hier und da ein Paar Tests zum Inthusiasten Benchen.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



> @*True Monkey: *Der Vcore Wert ist aber doch wohl ein Auslesefehler, oder hast du dem wirklich 2,33 V gegeben ??


 haha ...diese CPu-z Version zeigt fälschlicherweise die Input voltage als Vcore an 
Vcore war bei 1,62v 

Inzwischen habe ich die rog Version ....

Unter wasser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Ich brauche für 4.90 GHz. 1.45 Volt und wenn ich die Differenz zu 5.7 GHZ bei 2.3 Volt errechne, finde ich die Spannung noch ganz Ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 5ghz ...1,38v


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



True Monkey schrieb:


> 5ghz ...1,38v



Wäre doch n super Haswell  denn würd ich sogar fürn kleinen Aufpreis kaufen .


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja, das ist um es makl norddeutsch auszudrücken, "ein anderer Snack".... Mal abgesehen davon, das die Boards die ich kenne nur bis ca. 1,9 V Vcore gehen,  würde wohl das kleine Stück *Silicium*, den Aggregatzustand von fest in gasförmig umwandeln....
*Edit: *Nach dem Lesen von Wikipedia etwas dazu gelernt. Ich werde nie wieder zum Thema zu dem Element in der  Mikroelektronik  einfach nur "Silicium" sagen..


----------



## wolflux (1. Juli 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> haha ...diese CPu-z Version zeigt fälschlicherweise die Input voltage als Vcore an
> Vcore war bei 1,62v
> 
> Inzwischen habe ich die rog Version ....
> ...




☆☆☆☆☆ SABBER☆☆☆☆☆


DRAM Frequenz ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Hast du schon mehrere selektiert, 4790k ?


----------



## mrtomtom (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Könnten ich einen klaren Rat bekommen,

ich weis immer noch nicht, ob es sich lohnt mit XMP- Profiler auf 2400 Mhz zu puschen oder ob es einfach reicht normalen 1600 Mhz RAM zu nehmen. Also laut den Tests von der8auer ist der Sprung manchmal enorm, besonders im SLI Modus 7 FPS bei Battlefield, der Rest ist aber eher marginal( hab aber auch nicht vor mit SLI zu fahren).. aber wie ist es in der alltäglichen Praxis? 
Habe ich auch richtig verstanden, dass auch wenn man 2400er mit 1600 Mhz laufen lässt, dennoch von den höheren Timings profitieren?!

Ich bin kein Hobby-Übertakter, ich will einfach was gutes für die Zukunft kaufen!
Das wären die 2 Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten!


2400er oder 1600er


----------



## Katzenjoghurt (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Puh... kann mir ein netter Mensch Speicher für meine Board-Kühlerkombination empfehlen?
Soll ein Gigabyte z97x-ud5h werden und wohl ein Dark Rock Pro 3 Kühler drauf (scheint ja grad recht konkurrenzlos zu sein, was Lautstärke angeht).

Hier sind (unten) zwei Screenshots, wie das dann aussieht: Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition Motherboard Preview | KitGuru

Eigentlich wollt ich dem Thread hier folgen und die TeamGroup Xtreem White Series DIMM Dual Kit TXWD316G2400HC10QDC01 reinsetzen... aber die krieg ich niemals unter den Lüfter. (Saudämliche Heatspreader)
Die abgebildeten Patriot Viper Module haben wohl eine Höhe von 4,3mm.

Hier noch die Speicherkompatibilitätstabelle: http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-z97x-ud5h.pdf
(An die wollt ich mich eigentlich halten, da ich irgendwo las, dass das Board beim RAM etwas wählerisch sei)


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Schau dir diese mal an 

https://geizhals.de/g-skill-tridentx...x-a764621.html

Falls sie zu hoch sind 

http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

es gibt ja auch welche, mit flachem kühler.

Mushkin Enhanced Redline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-28 (994083) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10Q-16GZH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder eben die trident-x 

mfg


----------



## Katzenjoghurt (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dank Euch beiden. 
Bei den Trident bin ich noch vorsichtig... zumindest die Q-Variante scheint Single-Sided zu sein... 
die D-Variante sollte ja eigentlich nur ein 2er Kit derselben Serie sein?
Siehe nochmal die schon verlinkte Kompatibilitätsliste: http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-z97x-ud5h.pdf
edit: nee, Quatsch... das eine sind ja 2x8 und das andere 4x4 ... also ganz andere Riegel.

Muss ich mich noch durchgoogeln.

Erst mal versuch ich noch die technische Zeichnung des Kühlers zu deuten...
http://www.bequiet.com/d.php?file=h.../volumes/PDM/_products/bk019/bk019_dim_de.pdf

edit2: Okay... anders als die Zeichnung vermuten lässt, gehen laut 'ner Review-Seite 40mm
Module klar.
Damit passen wohl schon mal die Trident und die RipJawZ.


----------



## Ion (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wäre das Kit gut?
Kingston HyperX FURY weiß DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866, CL10 (HX318C10FWK2/8)

Falls nicht, ich suche Ram in der Farbe weiß, die sollten aber unter einen Silver Arrow passen


----------



## ACDSee (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ganz herzlichen Dank für diesen Beitrag. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass gerade bei den Minimum-FPS der Arbeitsspeicher so viel ausmacht. Man lernt halt nie aus.
Ich werde heute als erstes meinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 1,65v stellen, da er bei 1,5 ab und an rumzickt. Mal sehen was dann an Geschwindigkeit noch geht.


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD8GX3M2B2133C9 single rank oder dual rank ist?
Danke


----------



## der8auer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dual ranked.


----------



## Pry_T800 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo, danke für den top Thread von dir "der8auer"

Ich würde bei mir mal gerne Wissen, was ich an meinem RAM noch optimieren kann und welche Subtimings ich da verstellen muss, mit denen kenne ich mich nicht so aus.

Hier mal mein System:
MB: ASUS Sabertooth Gen1 990FX
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
RAM: GeIL CL10-11-11 D3-2133 (GOC38GB2133C10ADC)
Graka: MSI Lightning HD7970
Laufwerk: RevoDrive 74 GB
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro

Ich lasse meine CPU mit max 4250 MHz laufen mit einem Referenz Takt von 250 MHz, da ich nur einen RAM Multi von max 4 habe...ergibt sich dann DDR3 2000.
Mein HT läuft mit 2500 MHz und meine NB mit 3250 MHz.
Mein RAM läuft als CL10-11-11-30 CR2 bei 1,65 V, dadrunter ist er nicht so recht stabil, unabhängig wie meine NB getaktet ist.

Der Rest ist auf Bildern, falls ich was vergessen habe sagt bescheid 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde gerne den RAM mit CL9-11-11-30 CR1 laufen lassen, nur muss ich schon für CL10-11-11-30 CR1 die Spannung auf knapp 1,7V stellen.

Kann man da noch etwas an den Subtimings machen, sodass ich eine etwas bessere Latenz habe oder soll ich alles lassen wie es ist?

Thx schon mal.



Cu der Pry


----------



## VALL (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo der8auer,
danke für diesen informativen Artikel ich wollte Speicher aufrüsten, nun habe ich hier den Teamgroup Ram vor mir. 
TeamGroup Xtreem White Series DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10 (TXWD38G2400HC10QDC01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der ist jedoch nur einseitig bestückt. Ich weis jetz nicht obs ein misverständnis ist aber hattest du selbigen nicht empfolen als welchen der garantiert beidseitig bestückt ist?


----------



## Homerclon (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Soweit ich es verstanden habe ist Ein-/Beidseitige Bestückung nicht Grundsätzlich ein Zeichen dafür ob der RAM Single- oder Dual-Ranked arbeitet.


----------



## VALL (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Soweit ich es verstanden habe ist Ein-/Beidseitige Bestückung nicht Grundsätzlich ein Zeichen dafür ob der RAM Single- oder Dual-Ranked arbeitet.


 
Da bin ich mir eben nicht ganz sicher denn er hat auch folgendes geschrieben : ,,Bei 8 ICs pro Riegel wird nur eine Seite des PCBs bestückt wodurch schon  einiges an Performance verloren geht (single Ranked statt dual Ranked).´´

Daher gehe ich mal davon aus dass einseitig bestückter Ram leistungsmäßig eher 2. Wahl ist. Ist es dann nicht besser doch anderen zu nehmen ? und hab ich da überhaupt einen Performance Vorteil gegenüber dem Venegence LP 1600 ? Ich wollte damit eigl. nochmal 10% rausholen.  

sys.:
CPU Itel core i7 3820 @ 4100Ghz Vcore 1.85v
MB Asus Saberthot x79
RAM Corsair Venegance LP 1600 4x4 GB @ 1633


----------



## Scalon (5. Juli 2014)

Ich meine aber zu wissen, das es einen Unterschied gibt: wenn die Riegel nur auf einer Seite des PCB bestückt sind, sind die Riegel Single-sided aber nicht unbedingt Singleranked. Ich meine es gab da einen Unterschied, ganz genau kann ich es dir leider auch nicht mehr sagen..


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



VALL schrieb:


> Hallo der8auer,
> danke für diesen informativen Artikel ich wollte Speicher aufrüsten, nun habe ich hier den Teamgroup Ram vor mir.
> TeamGroup Xtreem White Series DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10 (TXWD38G2400HC10QDC01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> der ist jedoch nur einseitig bestückt. Ich weis jetz nicht obs ein misverständnis ist aber hattest du selbigen nicht empfolen als welchen der garantiert beidseitig bestückt ist?


 
mh das Kit gab es mal als dual-ranked daher habe ich es auch mit aufgenommen. Ich hatte es selbst zum testen hier und deshalb auch empfohlen. Manchmal ändern die Hersteller allerdings die Kits. Evtl. ist das bei dir passiert. Danke aber für die Info, dann nehme ich das Kit wieder aus der Empfehlung raus.


----------



## Dark-Blood (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sorry wenns die Frage schon gab, aber in wie weit spielt die Bestückung auf dem Mainboard eine Rolle? 
Hab aktuell auf meinem X79 4 Module mit 1600 MHz verbaut und will dank diesem Artikel aufrüsten auf 2400 MHz, da ich aber keine 32 GB brauch, wie wäre dann die Performance mit 2 x 8GB? 
Hast du in die Richtung schon Erfahrungen sammeln können? 

DAnke dir


----------



## der8auer (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du wirst durch den Wechsel von Quad- auf Dual-Channel auch etwas Leistung verlieren. Dadurch würde sich das Upgrade deutlich weniger lohnen. 4 x 4 GB Module wären da auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke der8auer für deine Arbeit,
aufgrund deines Artikels hatte ich, für mein neues Sytem, deine empfehlung für 8Gb Gaming Ram Kits die Gskill Module gewählt.
Ich bin ziemlich zufrieden mit denen und ein bisschen Tweaken war auch drin.
Habe die Timings ein wenig verschärft und endete erstmal bei 10-11-11-21 (trfc 124 und CR 1)
Das Ergebniss: read 36495 MB/s write 37841 MB/s und 42,2 ns latency 
Alles mit stock voltage.Also alles in allem recht gute Speichermodule für wenig Geld, mit überraschenden Tweaking reserven.

Vielen Dank für diesen Artikel!


mfg


----------



## RealGsus (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo 

Also erstmal: Super Artikel! Sehr hilfreich, da ich gerade dabei bin mein neues System zu planen.

Jetzt hätte ich nur eine Frage: Das empfohlene G.Skill TridentX 8GB Kit gibt es auch als 16GB Version. Das wird allerdings nicht mit empfohlen. Wäre das trotzdem brauchbar? Ansonsten würde ich wohl zu den TeamGroup CL10 tendieren.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## jkox11 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kannst du auch nehmen. Hat dieselben Timings.


----------



## wolflux (9. Juli 2014)

Unglaublich, das es so riesige Unterschiede unter Spannung und MHz.- Qualität gibt. Ich tippe mal das es mehr Sinn macht gleich 2400 MHz. Module zu kaufen und dann diese anzupassen. Alleine schon diese Low Voltage sind ihre Investition Wert da meine GSKILL Ripyaws für 1.65 Volt spezifiziert sind und trotzdem auch mit 1.5-1.52 Volt bei 2400 MHz.laufen. Einfach nur extrem und auch Glückssache


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Moin zusammen ...

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten hier durchgelesen, sondern bin nur bis zur 8. Seite gekommen ^^

Erstmal großes Lob für die wirklich leicht zu verstehenden Erklärung. Einfach kann man es eigentlich nicht machen 

Da ich irgendwo hier gelesen habe, das wer eine Liste von Single- und Double-Rank sucht, habe ich durch Zufall etwas gefunden was vorerst weiterhelfen könnte 

Liste DDR3-Speicherriegel Dual Rank, optimal für AMD APUs 


Ich werde mir dis auch mal ordentlich zu Gemüte führen, denn ich meine schon oft gelesen zu haben, das es gerade beim FX wirklich etwas bringen kann, auf den richtigen Speicher zu setzen. So genau kenne ich mich in dem Segment nicht aus. Auch die ganzen Timings sind mir schleierhaft, da dies wirklich sehr komplex in die Materie geht ^^

Ich hoffe die Liste hilft vorerst weiter


----------



## Dark-Blood (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Du wirst durch den Wechsel von Quad- auf Dual-Channel auch etwas Leistung verlieren. Dadurch würde sich das Upgrade deutlich weniger lohnen. 4 x 4 GB Module wären da auf jeden Fall besser.


 
Wie sieht es mit denen hier aus: 
G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-2133, CL9-11-10-28 (F3-17000CL9Q2-32GBZH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wären die ein Upgrade von diesen hier: 
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-8-8-24 (F3-1600C7Q-32GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind beides Dual Ranked. Nur sind die Ripjaws halt 8 x 4 GB. 
Würde sie billig bekommen und könnte ja dann 4 x 4 verwenden.


----------



## IluBabe (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit denen hier aus:
> G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-2133, CL9-11-10-28 (F3-17000CL9Q2-32GBZH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Wären die ein Upgrade von diesen hier:
> ...


Da kommt man in beiden Fällen mit 2 Kits der TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35 (TLYD316G2400HC11CDC01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit 132,32x2=264,64€ bei Mindfactory nach 24 Uhr definitv günstiger weg.


----------



## Dark-Blood (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Da kommt man in beiden Fällen mit 2 Kits der TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35 (TLYD316G2400HC11CDC01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit 132,32x2=264,64€ bei Mindfactory nach 24 Uhr definitv günstiger weg.


 
Die TridentX hab ich akutell (hab ich damals billiger bekommen, als das gleichwertige 16 GB Kit) 
Und die RipJawsZ wurden mir jetzt auch extrem billig angeboten, also warum neu kaufen, wenn se gut gehen? 

Gruß


----------



## IluBabe (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Na wenn du sie billige bekommst, hättest du hier aber nicht hinein psoten müssen, weil das ist eher Offtopic.


----------



## Dark-Blood (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Na wenn du sie billige bekommst, hättest du hier aber nicht hinein psoten müssen, weil das ist eher Offtopic.


 
Ja wenn se sich nicht lohnen, dann brauch ich se auch nicht kaufen, deswegen frag ich lieber Leute die mehr Ahnung haben als ich  
Und deshalb denke ich ist es schon ok wenn ich hier frage.


----------



## BlackX (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mich würden mal die maximalen RAM-Teiler für Sandy, Ivy und Haswell interessieren?
Und der maximale Takt bei Sandy Bridge nach Erfahrung.

Hab 2700K +M5F +Avexir 2666 CL11 und komme nicht über 2133Mhz hinaus Spannung 1.67. Hab dann wenigstens CL9 Timings genomnen. Ich denke der Ramcontroller schafft nicht mehr.


----------



## der8auer (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du kannst bei Sandy nicht über 2133 MHz.

Darüber kommst du nur mit hohem BCLK. Der Weltrekord bei Sandy liegt bei ~2300 MHz

Ivy laufen extrem Board-abhängig. Meist sind 2400 MHz möglich.

Haswell geht mit entsprechendem Board bis 4500 MHz


----------



## BlackX (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dannke


----------



## FrankyK (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die Tatsache, dass bei mir (Asus Z97 A Mainboard + Intel 4790K CPU) im Rahmen einer Übertaktung des Arbeitsspeichers von 1.333 Mhz auf 2.400 Mhz auch die CPU heißer wird und mehr Vcore benötigt, liegt wohl daran, dass beim Haswell der IMC (Speichercontroller) mit in die CPU integriert ist. Ist diese Annahme richtig? 

Falls ja, führt eine manuelle Verringerung der RAM-Spannung (1.65v auf 1.60v etc.) automatisch auch zu geringeren CPU-Temperaturen?

Danke.


----------



## poiu (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hmm wieso hat der hier verwendete 1333er RAM so miese Timmings, selbst meine uralten 08/15 Kingston haben Cl 8, 8, 8, 22  und es gab auch bessere mit 7,7,7.

die 720p Tests sind absolut wayne, die 1080p zeigen das es kaum Unterschiede gibt, RAM ist seit Jahren absolut unwichtig geworden, außer die Menge


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



poiu schrieb:


> Hmm wieso hat der hier verwendete 1333er RAM so miese Timmings, selbst meine uralten 08/15 Kingston haben Cl 8, 8, 8, 22  und es gab auch bessere mit 7,7,7.
> 
> die 720p Tests sind absolut wayne, die 1080p zeigen das es kaum Unterschiede gibt, RAM ist seit Jahren absolut unwichtig geworden, außer die Menge



Das Quatsch, Ram mit höhere Taktfrequenz und guten Timings heben in Spielen überdurchschnittlich die min. FPS an. 
Wenn Eine CPU übertaktet wird bringt schnelles RAM ebenso überduchschnittliche Zusatzleistung.
Denn die ganzen internen Caches der CPU werden mitbeschleunigt, wenn der Ram dann nur "Standard" ist, beschneidet er gewaltig die mögliche Zusatzleistung.
Für mich machen die min. FPS ein Spiel erst spielbar oder nicht, die max. FPS sind nicht entscheidend,
wenn das Spiel FPS drops hat die dann in unspielbaren bereich gehen, für mich persönlich darf es niemals unter 40 FPS gehen.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Das Quatsch, Ram mit höhere Taktfrequenz und guten Timings heben in Spielen überdurchschnittlich die min. FPS an.
> Wenn Eine CPU übertaktet wird bringt schnelles RAM ebenso überduchschnittliche Zusatzleistung.
> Denn die ganzen internen Caches der CPU werden mitbeschleunigt, wenn der Ram dann nur "Standard" ist, beschneidet er gewaltig die mögliche Zusatzleistung.
> Für mich machen die min. FPS ein Spiel erst spielbar oder nicht, die max. FPS sind nicht entscheidend,
> wenn das Spiel FPS drops hat die dann in unspielbaren bereich gehen, für mich persönlich darf es niemals unter 40 FPS gehen.


 
Naja, an den HD-Benchmarks machst das 3-4 FPS aus bei den Min, von überdurchschnittlich ist das etwas weit entfernt für mich.
Wenn das Spiel jetzt mit 30 FPS ruckelt ist es mit 34 nicht besser.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Naja, an den HD-Benchmarks machst das 3-4 FPS aus bei den Min, von überdurchschnittlich ist das etwas weit entfernt für mich.
> Wenn das Spiel jetzt mit 30 FPS ruckelt ist es mit 34 nicht besser.



Bei Stock CPU, wie in diesem Test hier, ist die erreichbare Zusatzleistung weniger als würde man die CPU übertakten und dazu dann schnelleren RAM mit besseren Timings verwenden. 
Die Zusatzleistung steigt dann überdurchschnittlich.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass RAM in heutigen System trotzdem eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.
Er grefit da etwas unter die Arme, auschlaggebend für ein flüssiges Spielen ist er bei Systemn mit einer PCIe GPU trotzdem eher nicht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn du einen Xeon oder eine "non K" CPU verbaust, nimmst man 1600MHz und gut ist, geht auch nicht anders wen man keine Z Board verwendet.
Wenn du die CPU übertakten willst nimmt man schnelleren Speicher mit guten Timings, denn da bescheidet man die CPU zu sehr.
Beispiel :

Man nehme eine 4970K und taktet auf 4500MHz Cache auf 4000-4200MHz dazu einen 1600Mhz CL9.
Man nehme eine 4970K und taktet auf 4300MHz Cache auf 4000-4200MHz dazu einen 2400MHz CL10.

Beide haben in den Spielen die gleiche Leistung.

Taktet man den 4970K mit dem 2400CL10 auf die 4500Mhz ist der Rechner mit 1600MHz Chancenlos.

Der Leistungsunterschied ist nicht exakt 200Mhz er bewegt sich zwischen 120-180Mhz im Durchschnitt.


----------



## AlexFrags (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Darf man hier auch noch RAM fragen ? Was hällst du davon und kann man den auch gut OC´n  HyperX FURY Memory  wenn man sowas hier nicht fragen soll ignorier´s einfach 
Suche nämlichen guten RAM der max 36MM hoch ist.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was für ein System hast du ? Gib mal Daten. 

Was darf das RAM maximal kosten ?
Wieviel GB sollen es sein ?
Willst du übertakten ? (CPU und RAM)


----------



## AlexFrags (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Produktvergleich Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA 3Gb/s (HD502HJ), Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K), Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R927XOC-4GD-GA), MSI Z  Das sollte alles sein
 Kosten: 80€~
 Größe 8GB
 CPU OC ja und ram evtl: kommt halt drauf an was der schon fürn standart takt hat


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ähm, lass dir hier im Forum einen Rechner zusammenstellen, gefällt mir persönlich nicht was da in der dem Produktvergleich ist, das geht besser !
Dann komm wieder hier her zu mir, ich machen den Speicher Part das können die anderen nicht so gut 
Die empfehlen immer den Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600CL9  Schrott zum übertakten


----------



## AlexFrags (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Case, Netzteil, Graka und die Festplatte hab ich schon deswegen sind manche sachen langsamer  die werden ende des Jahres getauscht


----------



## AlexFrags (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



AlexFrags schrieb:


> HyperX FURY Memory


Was is denn mit dem `taugt der was weil ich schon gern einen roten ram haben will ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

RAM sieht man doch eh nix weil du von oben guckst und nicht von ner Seite.


----------



## AlexFrags (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da hast du schon recht, im Normalfall schon aber bei mir steht der Rechner neben mir, also kann man auch reingucken.
Wäre trotzdem nett wenn ihr mir sagen könnt ob man den HyperX FURY auch OC´n kann, kenne mich da noch nicht so aus da ich erst im September beginnen kann. (Hab da erst alle Komponenten... leider)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



AlexFrags schrieb:


> Was is denn mit dem `taugt der was weil ich schon gern einen roten ram haben will ^^



Taugt nix, singleside schlechte timings.

16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Das ist guter Speicher sogar 16GB.


----------



## AlexFrags (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der is aber 54mm und das ist leider zu Groß  gibt es sonst noch alternativen?

EDIT: Was is mit dem http://www.corsair.com/de-de/vengea...am-2133mhz-cl11-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a2133c11g


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der ist nicht so hoch, die oberen Schienen kann man abschrauben - dann passt der unter jeden Kühler.


----------



## AlexFrags (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg 3,9cm is der dann aber immer noch o.O könnte das bei dem Phanteks PH-TC14PE nicht ein bisschen eng werden bzw sogar gar nicht passen?


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



AlexFrags schrieb:


> http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg 3,9cm is der dann aber immer noch o.O könnte das bei dem Phanteks PH-TC14PE nicht ein bisschen eng werden bzw sogar gar nicht passen?


Ich kann dir zumindest sagen, weils in nem Review schon erwähnt wurde, dass es beim Dark Rock Pro 3 funzt und der ragt auch über den RAM hinweg. Darüber hinaus, ist der Lüfter auch hochversetzbar beim Phantek. Also geh ich stark davon aus, dass man den Speicher unter den Kühler bekommt.


----------



## AlexFrags (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware,
> 
> Das ist guter Speicher sogar 16GB.


 
Werde denn dann auch nehmen sieht ja auch nicht so schlecht aus und ist wenn ichs richtig gelesen hab momentan auch einer der schnellsten ram riegel die es so gibt.
Ist das schlimm wenn man den Kühlkörper abschraubt, wird der dann nicht zu heiß?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nein, die Kühlkörper dienen nur zur Zierde, einen wirklichen nutzen habe die nicht, kannst bedenkenlos abschrauben.


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Das Quatsch, Ram mit höhere Taktfrequenz und guten Timings heben in Spielen .



Überdurchschnittlich ist was anders 

wenn ich mir hier die benchmakrs ansehe BF4 1080P, ultra usw.

Mieseste 1333MHz die es zu kaufen gibt  min FPS 64
Ultra teuer 2600MHz 71 FPS

ja wirklich das lohnt sich


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es gibt exakt eine Situation, in der sich DDR3-2400 SPeicher lohnt: Man hat 'nen Kaveri und nutzt die integrierte Grafikeinheit. Ansonsten bringt es relativ wenig bis gar nichts...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



poiu schrieb:


> Überdurchschnittlich ist was anders
> 
> wenn ich mir hier die benchmakrs ansehe BF4 1080P, ultra usw.
> 
> ...



Mit Stock CPU lohnt es sicher nicht, wäre sie übertaktet wurde der Unterschied größer sein.
Daher auch meine anderen Beträge lesen...



> Bei Stock CPU, wie in diesem Test hier, ist die erreichbare Zusatzleistung weniger als würde man die CPU übertakten und dazu dann schnelleren RAM mit besseren Timings verwenden.
> Die Zusatzleistung steigt dann überdurchschnittlich.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich bin mal so frech und behaupte, dass ich mit dem kleinsten i5 alles wunderbar zocken kann ob mit oder ohne schnellen RAM.
Daher bruach eich da auch keinen schnelleren RAM.

Wenn ich übertakten möchte, gut!
Nett zum rumspielen und zeigen wie gut der eigene RAM ist.
Das es da dann mehr FPS gibt ist nett, abe rbrignt meiner Meinung nach recht wenig ob och nun 7FPS mehr habe.

Für das meiste was an einem PC gemahct wird spielt es keine Rolle, außer für Rekordjäger.


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@Stefan & Jarafi genau 

Jarafi es gibt ausnahmen bei spezial anwendungen da kann RAM Takt oder Timinings was bringen 

@MehlstaubtheCat

klar findest du kleine ausnahmen von der regel aber die Unterschiede sind so minimal und man muss da echt das ganze System drauf auslegen muss und wenn man Pech hat, versenkt man unmengen an Kohle und dann ist das ganze vielleicht mit irgendwelchen Tools meßbar aber nicht wirklich bemerkbar!


----------



## Zocker85 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

durch Zufalll entdeckt,

vielen Dank für den Test und deine Arbeit, echt klasse!!!

habe folgenden RAM, würde gerne wissen ob es DUAL oder Single Rank ist, laut AIDA 
Modulgröße    4 GB (2 ranks, 8 banks) wäre es DUAL?

G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-10-9-28 (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja bin mir zu 90% sicher das es Dualranked ist ! 2 Rank bei AIDA bedeuter Dual ranked.

Der Speicher ist gut, bei gleichen Timings und 1.65V gehen die Timings bis 1920MHz-1930MHz.


----------



## Zocker85 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

danke dir

 mich hat folgendes verunsichert:
 F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR

dürfte hoffentlich nicht für Single Rank stehen^^

 hast du auch probiert zu undervolten?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Undervolting ist nicht so mein Bereich  aber 1.45 stat 1.5 sollte noch klappen denke ich mal, kannst aber selber testen.


----------



## SuLux (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Habe ebenfalls den 1866er Sniper RAM. Meiner packt mit 1.65V und den Timings 9–11–9–28 2133 MHz auf dem ASRock Z77 OCF


----------



## AlexFrags (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da ich bald den ram G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit dem i74970K kaufe, wollte ich noch kurz fragen wie das jetzt mit der Spannung ist, wie viel sind für den i7-4970k empfohlen und da passiert wirklich nichts wenns mehr sind ? Dann frag ich mich noch was bei diesen beiden der unterschied ist und welcher besser ist Produktvergleich G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX), | Geizhals Deutschland
MFG
Alex


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

1.65V ist ok, du hast 2 mal den gleichen Link verlinkt.


----------



## AlexFrags (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ups sry meinte die hier Produktvergleich G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX), G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL9-11-11-31 (F3-2400C9D-8GTXD) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der CL9 ist schneller als der CL10 das der Unterschied


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Endlich mal eine Antwort auf alle meine  Fragen 
Ich konnte nämlich nicht glauben das 1333Mhz und 2133Mhz getakteter RAM keinen Unterschied hat.
Sehr informativ und gut formuliert - Gute Arbeit


----------



## DerKingo (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



FrankyK schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass bei mir (Asus Z97 A Mainboard + Intel 4790K CPU) im Rahmen einer Übertaktung des Arbeitsspeichers von 1.333 Mhz auf 2.400 Mhz auch die CPU heißer wird und mehr Vcore benötigt, liegt wohl daran, dass beim Haswell der IMC (Speichercontroller) mit in die CPU integriert ist. Ist diese Annahme richtig?
> 
> Falls ja, führt eine manuelle Verringerung der RAM-Spannung (1.65v auf 1.60v etc.) automatisch auch zu geringeren CPU-Temperaturen?
> 
> Danke.


 
Das ist wirklich ein richtig guter Thread zum Thema Ram/Benchmark und Übertakten 
Jetzt aber meine Frage ich werde bald den Intel I7 4790k mit den G.Skill Tridentx (weil dieser so gut sein soll) kaufen und ich habe schon öfters gelesen das es Probleme mit der CPU Temperatur gibt, manche CPUs werden ca. 100° heiß.
Viele haben dann geschrieben, dass es evtl. am RAM liegen kann weil er 1.65V braucht und der Ram Controller auf der CPU liegt und diese dafür mehr Volt braucht= höhere Temperaturen? Wie könnte man das Problem lösen ?
Oder gibt es  dieses Problem überhaupt?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das eine CPU 100 Grad warm wird, nur weil 1.65V RAM Spannung anliegen ist totaler Quatsch.
Wenn die Ramspannung überhaupt einen Temperatureinfluss hat auf die CPU ist er minimal und bewegt sich im Bereich von vielleicht maximal 3-4Grad von mir geschätzt.
Kann man vielleicht mal testen 1.5V und 1.65V im Vergleich, wenn man das überhaupt messen kann.


----------



## DerKingo (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich weiß es halt nicht bin recht unerfahren und hab es nur einmal gelesen das die Spannung dann zu hoch sei und deswegen halt die Temperaturen. :/
Aber da war auch die Rede von Sync all Cores wodurch die Spannung auch noch einmal angehoben wird.

Naja trotzdem danke


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also ich hab beim Umstieg von Crucial Sport 8GB 1600 (sind im 2. PC) Kit keinen wirklichen Unterschied festsellen können hab  mir G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geholt - laufen nach Einstellung von XMP und danach senken der Spannung auf 1,55V problemlos es kann aber sein dass du auch noch ein paar andere Spannungen verstellen musst damit es läuft.

Die Temperatur ist nach wie vor hoch, aber das hat nichts mit dem i7 4790k zu tun sondern eher mit den Boards die einfach zu viel anlegen und dass Prime einfach extrem hohe Temperaturen erzeugt vorallem in der aktuellen Version da dort die V-Core bei Auto noch weiter angehoben wird aufgrund der neuen Befehlssätze.


----------



## DerKingo (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was ist denn die Standard Spannung vom i7 4790k?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



DerKingo schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Standard Spannung vom i7 4790k?


 
Ist bei jeder CPU anders, die meisten solltem so um 1,1-1,2V bei Standardtakt stabil laufen wenn man es manuell einstellt.


----------



## FrankyK (1. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also, ich kann zur Abhängigkeit der Temperatur eines Intel 4790K vom RAM-Takt nach ein paar Tests folgendes sagen:


Der Unterschied zwischen 1,65v und 1,5v RAM-Spannung beträgt maximal 2°C an CPU-Temperatur.
Den größten Einfluss auf die CPU-Temperatur hat der RAM-Takt. Der Unterschied zwischen 1.333 Mhz und 2.400 Mhz beträgt rund 9°C.
Das Mainboard taktet die CPU automatisch auf 1,25v, sobald man den RAM auf 2.400 Mhz erhöht. Ein manuelles Senken auf 1,10v bis 1,075v ist sinnvoll.
Für mich ist der optimale Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Temperatur beim Intel 4790K eine CPU-Spannung von 1,075v, eine RAM-Spannung von 1,525v und ein RAM-Takt von 2.133 Mhz bei CL10.


----------



## AlexFrags (1. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Welcher ram wäre denn da gut ? Wollte mir eig. den hier kaufen G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland aber der läuft auf 1,65v


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nimm den und lass in auf 1.65V laufen ! Startpost Mythos Nummer 2 dazu lesen !


----------



## CSOger (2. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sehr schöner Thread....vielen Dank an den Ersteller.
Mal schauen wie der 2400er Ram den ich preiswert bekommen habe so geht.


----------



## headlink (3. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jupp... super Infos hier. Danke!

Ich bin jetzt fast mit meinem neuen PC fertig: ASUS Maximus VI Extreme (Z87),  i7-4790K (Haswell), WaKü. Als Speicher hatte ich erst einen gebrauchten 16 GB Kit Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666 CL10 (CMD16GX3M4A2666C10) an der Hand. Dieser war jedoch in der Verpackung dann ein Clock 11!

Jetzt habe ich mir den G.Skill Trident 2800MHz CL11 (F3-2800C11Q-16GTXDG) gekauft. Laut Beschreibung hat der ein 12-14-14-35 Timing. Laut ASUS Kompatibilitätsliste läuft der mit einem 11-13-13-35 Timing.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Kit (Hynix yes/no; Single oder Dual Rank; AIDA-Screenshot)?? Ich finde auch seltsam, dass die gleichen Specs. / Timings für den F3-2800C12Q angegeben werden...

Grüße,
Headlink


----------



## IluBabe (3. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

G Skill ist immer Dual Ranked bei 16GB  - Hynix , Aida , niemand kauft 2800er, weil das eh nur 2400er ist der die Spezifikationen dafür erfüllt hat und da aufwärts es nur expotenziel teurer wird


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



headlink schrieb:


> Jupp... super Infos hier. Danke!
> 
> Ich bin jetzt fast mit meinem neuen PC fertig: ASUS Maximus VI Extreme (Z87),  i7-4790K (Haswell), WaKü. Als Speicher hatte ich erst einen gebrauchten 16 GB Kit Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666 CL10 (CMD16GX3M4A2666C10) an der Hand. Dieser war jedoch in der Verpackung dann ein Clock 11!
> 
> ...



Nimm den Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666 CL11 ist der bessere Speicher von beiden, Dualranked, Samsung IC´s drauf und logisch ist 2666 MHz meistens CL11 habe da noch nie CL10 gesehen.
Der 2800 ist die Gefahr große singelranked zu sein und eben keine Samsung drauf zu haben.


----------



## headlink (3. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



IluBabe schrieb:


> G Skill ist immer Dual Ranked bei 16GB  - Hynix , Aida , niemand kauft 2800er, weil das eh nur 2400er ist der die Spezifikationen dafür erfüllt hat und da aufwärts es nur expotenziel teurer wird


 
Klar, aber auch AnandTech formuliert ein entsprechendes Ranking und setzt "The MHz of the memory" als Auswahlkriterium über "The subtimings of the memory":
1.) 2400 CL9 bzw. 2666 CL10
2.) 2800 CL11
3.) 3000 CL12
4.) 2933 CL12
5.) 2666 CL11
6.) 2400 CL10

Preis/Leistung war für mich so der 2800 CL11 optimal... wenn der also noch Dual Rank ist, umso besser.  Alles darüber, wie du sagst, zu teuer.

@MehstaubtheCat: Hab kein Problem damit nochmal zu wechseln. Die Frage ist ja was auf dem Trident Kit drauf ist.  

Grüße,
Headlink


----------



## IluBabe (3. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



headlink schrieb:


> Klar, aber auch AnandTech formuliert ein entsprechendes Ranking und setzt "The MHz of the memory" als Auswahlkriterium über "The subtimings of the memory":
> 1.) 2400 CL9 bzw. 2666 CL10
> 2.) 2800 CL11
> 3.) 3000 CL12
> ...


Die Frage ist von wo du her kommst. Wenn du von 1600er oder gar 1333er kommst, dann ist halt auch ein 2400er schon ein Sprung, da wo sich das ganze bemerkbar macht. 2800er ok, sind ja nicht schlechter nur eben ein wenig teurer.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Gut ich habe geschaut deine F3-2800C11Q-16GTXDG konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen.

Aber die G.Skill TridentX F3-2800C11Q-16GTXD. 
Laut einem guten Freund, der sie getestet hat, sind von GSkill umgelabelte Hynix CFR drauf im Dual Rank.

Was aber sein kann, das die DG von dir die du gespostet hast, wieder was ganz anders verbaut wurde, hab dazu aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## headlink (3. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

... die Frage ist woher du kommst. ...   

Ich baue alle paar Jahre mal einen starken PC mit Wasserkühlung, der dann i.d.R. lange läuft. Der letzte ist/war ein Intel C2D 3.3 Ghz (Wolfdale) auf ASUS Maximus Extreme I mit OCZ DDR3-1800. Die 4 GB haben damals ca. 800 EUR gekostet. Laufen tut die Maschine bis heute - 24/7 - mit 4.57 Ghz und dem Speicher auf 2000 Mhz bei CL8.

Insofern baue ich aktuell wieder nur mit dem Blick auf die Performance. Aus den Threads hier und bei AnandTech heraus habe ich daber den 2800er Trident bisher als beste Option gesehen. Es gibt da halt nur allein in den ASUS Komp.-liste 8 verschiedene Ausführungen mit nicht näher definierten Unterschieden. Alle haben gering unterschiedliche Timings

F3-2800C11D-16...
F3-2800C11Q-16...

Ich werde mir die Tridents mal ansehen, ob ich da erkennen kann was verbaut wurde und dann AIDA64 anwerfen. Danach werde ich die Ergebnisse mit denen von Corsairs, etc. vergleichen, die mit ihren Werten den Plätzen 1 - 4 im o.g. Rating entsprechen...

Wobei ich 'nen Kit mit 2400 CL9 bzw. 2666 CL10 nur in einem Laden in Südafrika gesehen habe.

Grüße,
Headlink


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dann könntest du ja dazu mal nen Review machen


----------



## headlink (4. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die Screenshots und Werte poste ich gerne.


----------



## Psychodelity (4. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

erstmal Danke für den Bericht.... 

auch für mich waren einige unklarheiten die sich jetzt aber minimiert haben 

meine Frage zum Ram : Corsair Venegance  (cmz16gx3m2a1866c10)

habe z97 Brett mit 4970k und wollte gern wissen ob man bei dem RAM noch was rausholen kann oder einfach das xmp Profil laufen lassen sollte.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem RAM und könnte dies mitteilen 

MfG


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Corsair Venegance (cmz16gx3m2a1866c10) ist sehr langsamer Arbeitsspeicher, ich würde ihn verkaufen. 
Grund hierfür ist ganz einfach, das du deine CPU auch übertaktest und genau da ist schneller Arbeitsspeicher verdammt wichtig.
Dein Corsair Venegance beschneidet relativ stark dein CPU OC, weil er viel zu schlechte Latenzen und Takt hat.
Für den Preis von 140-145Euro gibt es deutlich besseren und vor allem schnelleren Arbeitsspeicher.

Dieser wäre das bestmögliche für die Euros und der läuft auch in deinem System ohne Probleme mit dem XMP Profile:
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)

1866Mhz CL10 kann man kaum tunen, daher beliebt dir nur das XMP Profile.
Was ich aber machen würde, wenn du ihn nicht verkaufst, gib ihm 1.65V und versuche auf 9-10-10-28 1t zu reduzieren.
Wenn das laufen sollte kannst du zufrieden sein.

Dennoch gerade aus dem Grund da du eine Wasserkühlung verwendest 
und daher gut deine CPU übertakten kannst, würde bei dir schnellerer Arbeitsspeicher mehr Sinn machen für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## Psychodelity (4. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke für die antwort....

ich lass sie gerade auf 10-12-12-30 2t bei 1.6V laufen (bei 1.5 - 1.53 blieb system stehen)

Test: Kingston HyperX Beast 2400 MHz 16 GB habe ich auch ins auge gefasst.

in einem Test lese ich was von z77 geeignet  sind die dann auch für z97 und Haswe DC ?


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die Z97er Boards schlucken eigentlich alles. Deren OC Limit liegt nach Werksangabe ja meist über 3000MHz. Und allzuviele Kompatibiltäts beschwerden sind jetzt im Forum auch noch nicht eingetrudelt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Psychodelity schrieb:


> Danke für die antwort....
> 
> ich lass sie gerade auf 10-12-12-30 2t bei 1.6V laufen (bei 1.5 - 1.53 blieb system stehen)
> 
> ...



HyperX Beast würde ich niemals verbauen wenn ich Gskill TridentX einbauen könnte. 
Grund dafür ist schlich und einfach unter den TrindenX sind Samsung IC´s, 
unter den Beast schlechtere Micron IC´s wo ich nicht die genaue Bescheibung herausfinden kann.
Dennoch wenn du richtig guten Speicher haben willst sollten Samsung IC´s drauf sein,
sie lassen sich meist noch verdammt gut nach tunen im vergleich zu anderen Speicher IC´s.

Noch etwas Optik geht niemals vor Leistung !

Wenn du unbedingt schwarze Riegel willst dann kannst du auch den roten Kühlkörper der TrindetX entfernen.
Ist sogar von GSkill so vorgesehen die Temps sind dann immer noch kein Problem.

http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@MehlstaubtheCat  weißt du zufällig was Corsair beim Vengeance LP für Speicher verbaut?


----------



## CL90 (8. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke für den super Thread!
Hat einige Unwissenheit und Vermutungen glatt gezogen 

Machst du auch Tests zu den DDR4 Rams wenn sie kommen? oder kannst du da schon voraussagen wie sich die so Leistungstechnisch einsortieren werden?
Die takten dann zwar schneller haben aber auch eine größere CL. Zumindest die die von Adata vorgestellt wurden:
Adata XPG Z1: DDR4-RAM für Haswell-E mit hohem Takt, aber schwacher Latenz
Sind die Top DDR3 Rams am Anfang noch besser als die DDR4?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

bei gleichen werten dürften die DDR4 schneller sein.
denn der controller und auch intern hat sich etwas getan, was performance angeht.
aber mit CL17 denke ich mal sicher nicht.

weiterhin sind sie eben sparsamer.

am ende wird es sicher noch eine ganze weile dauern, bis sich hier was merkliches tut.

jetzt kommen erst mal die konservativen module. später dann die schnellen.

mfg


----------



## antic (8. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich habe aktuell in meinem Rechner immer noch [FONT=&quot]Crossair Vengance LP 16GB 4-Kit XMP DDR3 1600 MHz, CL9-9-9-24 [/FONT]mit XMP Profil am laufen. Bremsen die mein System aus solange ich meinen i7 4790k nur leicht übertakte?


----------



## darkmatch122 (13. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo,

neulich habe ich mir diesen RAM gekauft: 

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Ich will damit meinen neuen Computer mit einer Intel Core i5 4690K CPU etwas übertakten. Ist der Speicher gut, obwohl es nur 2x4GB sind?


----------



## NuVirus (13. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



darkmatch122 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> neulich habe ich mir diesen RAM gekauft:
> 
> ...



Ja kannst du nehmen, ist nen guter Speicher 8GB reicht aktuell vollkommen aus.


----------



## darkmatch122 (13. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

OK, vielen Dank für die Info. 

Übrigens Lob an den Artikel, war sehr informativ


----------



## LTB (19. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke für die tolle Info! 

Kann man eigentlich mit jedem MB dem RAM die Sporen geben? Wäre in meinem Fall das Asrock B75 pro3


----------



## IluBabe (19. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei Intel Boards jüngerer Generation sind die Features für RAM OC meist nicht freigeschaltet auf B und H Chipsätzen. Sprich da braucht es oft Z-Boards für. Variert aber auch von Hersteller zu Hersteller und Sockel zu Sockel, was man manipulieren kann.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



LTB schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit jedem MB dem RAM die Sporen geben? Wäre in meinem Fall das Asrock B75 pro3



Wenn du den Takt nicht verändern kannst, kann man normaler weiße immer noch bei jedem Board die Timings manuell verändern, damit auch noch bissel Leistung herauskitzeln.


----------



## sn0wlikeapro (19. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Weiss jemand wieviel RAM Takt/Timings bei Sony Vegas (13) bringen oder kennt da jemand nen guten "Artikel" zu?
Übrigens: danke für deine Arbeit, cooler Thread


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bringt da nicht sehr viel Unterschied, ist im Messungenauigkeitsbereich ob du jetzt z.B 1600 oder 2133Mhz hast spielt hier kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## Koenig123 (20. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen PC zusammenstellen und bin mir bei zwei Sachen unsicher.
Arbeitsspeicher und Netzteil
PS. übertakten des System´s ist nicht vorgesehen.

Menge	 Bezeichnung													
2	 Samsung MZ-7TE500BW Serie 840 EVO Basic								
1	 Palit Geforce GTX 760											
1	 Intel Core i7-4790K												
1	 ASRock Z97X Killer 												
1	 Thermalright HR-02 Macho		

Als Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich vorgesehen:
G.Skill 32GB KIT PC3-19200 DDR3-2400 CL10 TridentX 4x8GB

Beim Netzteil hatte ich ein 750 Watt Netzteil vorgesehen.

Was meint Ihr?
Zumindest bzgl. des Arbeitsspeichers wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Vorab vielen Dank


----------



## IluBabe (20. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Koenig123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir einen PC zusammenstellen und bin mir bei zwei Sachen unsicher.


Bitte mach dafür einen Thread im Unterforum der Kaufberatung bei: Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung auf - hier wird deine mehr als Suboptimale Zusammenstellung gerichtet. Die Wahl des RAMs ist mMn das geringste Problem.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (29. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

interessante neuigkeiten, wenn ich mich nicht versehen habe.

Haswell Extreme: Intel Core i7-5960X und i7-5820K (ES) im Test

*trotz quad-channel* gabs nochmals *+14% min-FPS* bei skyrim 75 zu 85 FPS, zwischen 2133 & 3000MHz.

mfg


----------



## Dr. med iziner (30. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wobei ja zwischen Dual- und Quadchannel kein großer Unterschied ist. Aber es behaupten ja immer noch einige, dass schnellerer RAM nichts bringt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Man sieht ganz eindeutig das DDR4 mehr als noch bei DDR3 extra Leistung bringt.
DDR3 hat von 1600MHZ CL9 zu 2400CL9 im Quadchannel nicht Ansatz weiße so gut skaliert, wie jetzt DDR4 von 2133Mhz zu 3000MHz.

Rein von der Haswell-E Architektur zu Ivy-E, dürfte nicht mehr als im Schnitt 10% mehr Leitung zu erwarten sein, aber es ist deutlich drüber dank DDR4.

Da ist definitiv DDR4 zuzuschrieben.

Dazu muss man noch eines Bedenken ! Die ganzen Tests sind mit noch nicht 100% ausgereiften Bios/UEFI´s gemacht worden.
Ebenso mit DDR4 Modulen die noch verdammt schlechte Timings hatten.

Der DDR2 zu DDR3 Unterscheid war deutlich geringer, als jetzt von DDR3 zu DDR4. Sauber gemacht !


----------



## die.foenfrisur (30. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ich war/bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt 

habe bei quadchannel nicht damit gerechnet.

aber nun haben wir wieder einen weiteren beleg für diejenigen, die es für Unsinn halten 

mfg


----------



## xSauklauex (30. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Wobei ja zwischen Dual- und Quadchannel kein großer Unterschied ist. Aber es behaupten ja immer noch einige, dass schnellerer RAM nichts bringt.


 
DDR 3 hat bei nur einer GPU auch nichts spürbares gebracht.
Das ist fakt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Spürbar ist ne Definitonssache. 

Spürbar für mich sind die Framdrops somit die min FPS in einem Game z.B. 
Stabile min. FPS sind mir wichtiger als die max. FPS.
Und genau da ist schneller DDR3 Ram auch mit einer GPU defensiv spürbar.

Also z.B 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2t zu 2400MHz 9-11-11-25 1t bei meinem Quadsystem.


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

*@der8auer: *wie steht das eigentlich um den angekündigten Langzeittest?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (31. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

was denn für ein langzeit-test?

der läuft wohl noch. ergebnisse in 2-3jahren 

nein, was soll denn getestet werden?
ob 2400er ram auch nach monaten noch läuft?

mfg


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Startpost lesen  (Mythos2)


----------



## die.foenfrisur (31. August 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



ja, ich vergaß^^

also 1,65V sind schon mal kein problem, das kann ich bestätigen^^
habe schon immer nur ram mit 2133mhz aufwärts. nun eben 2400er.

mfg


----------



## JokerTheJoke (6. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wow, danke für den interessanten Artikel! ;D

Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, doch den teureren *DDR 2400*er und nicht den *1600*er zu kaufen!
Nur stellt sich mir jetzt noch eine Frage: *Wie sieht es mit Intel Xeons und 2400er DDR3 Ram aus?*
In dem Thread werden nur *Core-ix* angesprochen, aber was ist mit den *Xeon*s...?

Also konkret wollte ich jetzt den für Gamer empfohlenen TridentX RAM zusammen mit dem Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3 Mainboard und natürlich dem Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 CPU holen...

Geht Das? ;D

Währe echt dankbar für eine schnelle Antwort!!!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ein Z97 Board für einen Xeon ist Quatsch.

1. Z97 Boards sind teuerer als H97 Boards
2. H97 Boards sind für Xeon gedacht da man den Xeon nicht übertakten kann.
3. Ein Z97 Board am besten mit K CPU, Xeon läuft, bringt aber nichts.
4. Auf einem H97 Board bringt dir 2400MHz Speicher nichts, da nur maximal 1600MHz geladen werden.
5. Bei einem Xeon bringt höhergetaktetes RAM nicht viel.
6. Bei einer K CPU die übertaktet wird bringt schneller Speicher etwas,
da auch die ganzen internen Caches mit beschleunigt werden, 
dann wird die CPU nicht so stark durch langsamen Arbeitsspeicher ausgebremst.


----------



## L3stat (6. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich frage mich ob Dual-Ranked-Speicher unter DDR4 auch so einen Vorteil hat?Die 16gb Kits scheinen ja alle single-ranked zu sein?Wäre ja witzlos wenn ein 2400er 32gb-Kit so schnell wäre wie ein 3000+ 16er...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Gute Frage ! Ich glaube nicht, das es mit DDR3 vergleichbar ist, da DDR4 komplett anders aufgebaut ist.
Die Zeit, wird auch diese Frage eines Tages lösen


----------



## 45thFuchs (7. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Gute Arbeit!
Wenn Übertakten,dann restlos alles,ansonsten kann man schnell eine Einzelkomponente trotz des Taktes wieder ausbremsen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (7. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@joker
man kann für einen xeon auch probemlos ein günstiges z97-brett nehmen. kosten ja kaum mehr, als die empfohlenen h97-bretter.
dazu dann eben den schnellen RAM. spricht absolut nix gegen, weil man ja nicht OC betreibt.

mfg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mann kann das machen Klaro, nur ich würde sagen, bei einem aktuellen Intel der unter 4GHz betrieben wird, ist schneller Speicher nahezu Sinnfrei.
Wobei 10 Euro für den Speicher und ca.30 Euro mehr für ein gutes Z97 Board bei der gebotenen Mehrleistung ebenso Sinnfrei ist.


----------



## der8auer (8. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



L3stat schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob Dual-Ranked-Speicher unter DDR4 auch so einen Vorteil hat?Die 16gb Kits scheinen ja alle single-ranked zu sein?Wäre ja witzlos wenn ein 2400er 32gb-Kit so schnell wäre wie ein 3000+ 16er...


 
Macht bei DDR4 nur noch einen kleinen Unterschied, da dieser anders angesprochen wird als DDR3 und durch Single-Ranked keine so großen Nachteile mehr entstehen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (10. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich hoffe das die das DDR4 bald mit IGPUś ansprechen können.
Und das es dann durch die IGPU mehr Vorteile bringt als die reinen x64 Kerne.
Für Physik und so manch andere sachen sind die Grafikspezialisten deutlich effizienter als unsere CPU oder Allrounder.
Eine CPU ist eine CPU weil sie ALLES kann,bleibt die Frage: Was kann sie gut? Nichts...
Wenn AMDś konzept gehör bekommt haben wir wirklich weniger Verbrauch ,bei mehr Leistung.
Ich hoffe Intel sieht das Potenzial der GPU auch endlich ein, und arbeitet mit an der Technologie: Alles was zur Verfügung steht richtig zu nutzen.
Mann stelle sich einen Quadcore vor,der die Grafikeinheit endlich Gleichmässig  zu den Kernen fördert ...
Die 10 W können dem 6Kerner noch gefährlich werden.
Also warte ich auf die Entwicklung der idee.
X86/64 Kerne sind die besten Allrounder,aber Spezialisten sind bekannterweise deutlich effizienter.
Die Zukunft ist offen,aber jeder will das beste und das war die x86/64 nur bis sie ihre Probleme nicht mehr verbergen konnten.
Wenn Intel nicht die Idee hat,wird AMD sie bringen. Und ich gönne es dieser Firma.
Konsolen sind ja schon PC Hardware mit leichten Änderungen.
Aber x64 Rohleistung? Braucht kein (Normaler) Mensch in der menge die wir schon haben.

Und so sieht man ,weder IPC noch Grafikpower entscheidet.
Das Leben ist ein Kompromiss, auf der suche nach einer Verbesserung der Qualität.

Ich hoffe das wir irgendwann keine GPU mehr brauchen für den Casual Alltag.
Und auch das die CPU nichts Kosten muss ,ein 4Kerner wird nur selten ausgelastet.

Für den RAM bedeutet das: Schneller,Bitte!

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine GDDR variante des DDR4? Von GDDR 6/7 habe ich noch keine News gefunden.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 4. Auf einem H97 Board bringt dir 2400MHz Speicher nichts, da nur maximal 1600MHz geladen werden.


 
Da muss ich aber Einspruch einlegen. Eine ganze Reihe H97-Boards werden von den Herstellern für OC freigegeben. Intel möchte das zwar nicht, weil sie dieses Feature für die teure Z-Serie reservieren wollen, aber die Boardhersteller machen das trotzdem auf H97-Boards möglich.  Die PCGH hatte darüber vor ein oder zwei Ausgaben geschrieben. Bei meinem Asus H97-pro lässt sich der Speichertakt über einen großen Bereich einstellen. Asus gibt Speicherriegel bis zu DDR 3200 (!) für dieses Motherboard frei, siehe hier: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/H97-PRO/H97-PRO_Memory_QVL.PDF Ich habe das im Moment noch nicht ausprobiert, weil einer meiner Speicherriegel gerade den Löffel abgegeben hat. (Das war ein nicht übertaktetes 1600er-16GB-Kit. Völlig rätselhaft, warum einer der Riegel nach nicht einmal einem Jahr plötzlich praktisch grundlos kaputt geht.) Den Defekt habe ich aber gleich zum Anlass genommen, mir ein neues Kit zu bestellen (das alte geht jetzt in RMA und wird später verkauft) und dieses mal dank 8auers Artikel gleich was wesentlich höher getaktetes. Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass ich auch in der Praxis Recht haben werde, weil mein schönes neues Kit sonst für den Hintern wäre.

@der8auer: 
Heißen Dank für deinen Artikel. Ich war schon drauf und dran, mir wieder ein 1600er-Kit zu kaufen, weil die richtig hoch getakteten Kits alle mit 1,65 Volt laufen und ich mir Sorgen um die interne Spannungsregulierung der CPU gemacht habe. Nach der Lektüre deines Artikels werde ich jetzt meine neue i7-4790k mit einem 2666er 16GB-Kit garnieren.  Du schreibst in deinem Artikel (im Januar), dass 2666er gerade nicht mehr zu haben sind. Jetzt, im September, gibt es gerade wieder ein solches Kit bei Caseking, das gegenüber dem günstigsten 1600er (laut Geizhals) nur rund 18 Euro mehr kostet und damit ein echtes Schnäppchen sein dürfte: Avexir Blitz 1.1 G1. Sniper DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2666, CL11-13-13-35 (AVD3U26661108G-2BZ1GBG1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Das ist natürlich nur für Leute interessant, die auch was mit so viel Arbeitsspeicher anfangen können.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass das nicht Single-Sided ist. Die Fotos bei Caseking sind nicht ganz eindeutig, man kann aber zumindest ahnen, dass das nach doppelseitiger Bestückung aussieht. Wenn es euch interessiert, kann ich das ja hier posten, sobald ich das Kit habe.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (20. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die Riegel sind Double-Sided, also so, wie es sein soll.


----------



## Kaimikaze (21. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@: der8auer

Klasse Thread - vielen Dank dafür ! 

Könntest Du bitte die Kaufberatung im ersten Post noch um 2666er RAM ergänzen, sollte für Dich mit Deinem Wissen nicht viel Arbeit sein ?! Du hattest zwar bereits ein Paar Preise für diversen RAM angegeben, aber diese verändern sich ständig und sind inzwischen daher keine echte Orientierungshilfe mehr.

2666er gibt es derzeit noch recht günstig und er ist sowohl für Haswell-Besitzer als auch für Besitzer von AMDs FM2+ Plattform interessant, denn die nächste AMD-APU Generation wird 2666 sicherlich unterstützen.


----------



## RZ_Rabe (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

 Scheinbar tut sich hier gerade der naechste Mythos auf:

- Anhand einseitiger oder zweiseitiger Bestueckung von DIMMs kann man erkennen ob diese single, dual oder quad ranked sind -


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wo ? Ich lese nichts von - Beidseitig bestueckte DIMMs sind nicht single ranked - !


----------



## RZ_Rabe (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nunja, hier ist schon mal auf Anhieb jemand, der jetzt davon ausgeht, dass dies so waere


Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Die Riegel sind Double-Sided, also so, wie es sein soll.


 
Ausserdem koennen theoretisch auch einseitig bestueckte Module dual ranked sein ^^ Mir faellt auf Anhieb kein Modell ein, bin mir aber relativ sicher schon mal eins in der Hand gehabt zu haben.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hornissentreibers Aussage stimmt doch, "Die Riegel sind Double-Sided, also so, wie es sein soll." 
Er beschreibt damit eindeutig das ein Riegel auf beiden Seiten bestückt ist so wie es sein soll.

Es gibt keine einseitig bestückten Riegel die dann "Double Sided" sind....


----------



## RZ_Rabe (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Erm, also anhand des ersten Posts dieses threads koennte jemand evtl. single ranked mit single sided gleich setzen.


der8auer schrieb:


> (...) wird nur eine Seite des PCBs bestückt wodurch schon einiges an Performance verloren geht (single Ranked statt dual Ranked).





> Wie erkenne ich, ob Single-Sided- und oder Single-Ranked-RAM verwendet wurde?



Zumindest kam mir das so vor, single sided hat aber erstmal nichts mit single ranked zu tun.

Single ranked sollte in der Theorie bei hohen Frequenzen auch eine leicht bessere Performance haben, bilde ich mir zumindest gerade ein; es kann eh nur eine Gruppe am Bus des Moduls gleichzeitig beschrieben werden.


Was ich eigentlich letztlich sagen wollte, war, dass es doch voellig Wurscht ist, ob ein Riegel "single sided" ist, AFAIK


----------



## zinki (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Guten Morgen,

habe mir den Thread nun mal durchgelesen und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:
Laufen bei der Sandy Brdige Architektur RAM mit nur maximal 2133 MHz (war ein Kommentar von jemand hier).

Konkret wäre bei mir die Frage, ob ich beim Sandy E3 1230 den empfohlen RAM aus Post#1 einbauen kann? Als MB würde ein Asrock Z77 Pro3 dienen (das ZH77 wird wohl nur Einstellungen bis 1600 MHz haben). Zur Zeit habe ich nur ein TeamGroup 1333 MHz Kit und würde gern mal für CPU lastige Spiele (in meinem Fall ArmA II/III) gerne mal austesten, ob man wirklich ein Plus an Leistung gewinnt (die Argumentation für MP-Spiele war für mich sehr schlüssig).

Danke für Antworten 

Gruß
zinki


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



RZ_Rabe schrieb:


> Erm, also anhand des ersten Posts dieses threads koennte jemand evtl. single ranked mit single sided gleich setzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ist es nicht. Bisher haben mir diverse Modulhersteller (Corsair, G.Skill, Avexir) bestätigt, dass bei ihnen single sided mit single ranked gleichzusetzen ist. Die Performance ist deutlich schlechter. Stichwort rank interleaving.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das BIOS des Pro 3 unterstützt bis 2800Mhz. Welche Version des E3 1230 hast du? V1, V2 oder V3? Welcher der passende RAM für deine CPU ist, sagen dir bestimmt die Pro's hier.


----------



## zinki (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Das BIOS des Pro 3 unterstützt bis 2800Mhz. Welche Version des E3 1230 hast du? V1, V2 oder V3? Welcher der passende RAM für deine CPU ist, sagen dir bestimmt die Pro's hier.


 
Sowohl das ZH77 also auch das Z77 haben das Pro3 noch im Namen. Sicher, dass das ZH77 Pro 3 (H77 Chipsatz) sich bis 2800 MHz einstellen lässt? Es liegt leider uneingebaut - da des Case noch verändert werden muss - bei mir rum. Wenn du es belegen kannst, muss ich es net zurück schicken und gegen Z77 tauschen (gesetz dem Fall des mit dem RAM wird was).

Architektur des E3 1230 ist Sandy Bridge und daher die inoffiziele Bezeichnung v1 (der erste hatte noch kein v+Nummer im Namen )

Also 





Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Pro`s


 kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das Z77 Pro 3 unterstützt bis 2800Mhz und das ZH77 Pro 3 nur bis 1600Mhz.


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



> Architektur des E3 1230 ist Sandy Bridge


 
 Sandy Bridge macht ab 2200 dicht....egal auf welchen Board


----------



## zinki (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge macht ab 2200 dicht....egal auf welchen Board



Gut zu wissen . Dann bleib ich mal bei meinem TeamGroup 1333 MHz und schau mal ob der auf dem ZH77 wenn ich ihn auf 1600 MHz stell läuft . Ansonsten bleib ich bei 1333 MHz und freu mich 70€ mehr in der Tasche zu haben


----------



## Hornissentreiber (26. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



RZ_Rabe schrieb:


> Nunja, hier ist schon mal auf Anhieb jemand, der jetzt davon ausgeht, dass dies so waere


Ich bezog mich damit auf den Artikel von der8auer.



RZ_Rabe schrieb:


> Ausserdem koennen theoretisch auch einseitig bestueckte Module dual ranked sein ^^ Mir faellt auf Anhieb kein Modell ein, bin mir aber relativ sicher schon mal eins in der Hand gehabt zu haben.


 Theoretisch mag das so sein, praktisch eher nicht. Vor Jahren, ich glaube zu Zeiten des ersten DDR-Speichers, gab es tatsächlich mal Probleme mit zweiseitig bestückten Riegeln, die trotzdem single ranked waren. Wenn du dich darauf beziehst: das ist schon ganz schön lange her, vor allem in PC-Jahren gerechnet. PC´s altern ja bekanntlich siebenmal so schnell wie Menschen. Oder waren das jetzt Hunde? 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## beggisch (28. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Moin,

wollte meinen PC etwas aufrüsten und brauche jetzt noch den passenden RAM.
Habe den wirklich sehr geilen Eingangspost natürlich gelesen und bin auch überrascht wie viel man mit dem richtigen RAM rausholen kann.

Ich wollte mir ein 2400Mhz 16GB Kit holen, nur sind die im Eingangspost verlinkten Arbeitsspeicher momentan kaum lieferbar und daher oft sehr viel teurer als andere 2400Mhz Kits.

Daher suche ich jetzt eine alternative die günstiger ist, bei der ich aber KEINE Leistungseinbußen machen muss.

Corsair Vengeance Pro gold DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (CMY16GX3M2A2400C11A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe ich nun gesehen für 152€

Gibt es etwas das gegen diesen Arbeitsspeicher spricht oder kann ich bedenkenlos zugreifen? Oder gibt es mittlerweile evtl noch was besseres fürs selbe geld?

MfG


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Welches System hast du ? Welche CPU, Mainboard etc ? Ist die CPU übertaktet ?

Der Speicher ist besser als den wo du dir ausgesucht hast:
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-2400c10d-16gtx-a764621.html


----------



## beggisch (28. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mein jetziges System ist ziemlich veraltet, aufrüsten will ich auf I7-4790K mit Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H und GTX 970.

Danke für denk Link, dann wirds wohl der werden! Passt das Board auch zum übertakten oder sollte ich da auch lieber etwas anderes nehmen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Naja, für normales vernünftiges 24/7 OC passt fast jedes Board, das UD3 sollte also auch passen


----------



## beggisch (28. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Welches System hast du ? Welche CPU, Mainboard etc ? Ist die CPU übertaktet ?
> 
> Der Speicher ist besser als den wo du dir ausgesucht hast:
> http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-2400c10d-16gtx-a764621.html


 
Hab jetzt nochmal bisschen nachgeforscht und auf der Noctua HP gesehen das der von dir vorgeschlagene RAM wegen der Bauhöhe mit meinem NH-D14 nicht funktioniert bzw nur wenn ich den oberen Teil abbaue.
Das konntest du natürlich nicht wissen und es war mein Fehler das ich es nicht erwähnt habe.
Hast du sonst noch eine Alternative auf lager die ähnlich schnell ist aber eine geringere Bauform hat oder soll ich einfach den RAM kaufen und den Heatsink abbauen?

Hier ist die Kompatibilitätsliste in der ich geschaut habe:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#DDR3_G.SKILL


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg
Der passt ! Oder ist 3.9cm höhe noch zuviel ?
Das auch nicht viel höher als ein Low Profile Speicherriegel.
Informiere dich mal exakt viele Platz bis zum Kühler ist


----------



## beggisch (28. September 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg
> Der passt ! Oder ist 3.9cm höhe noch zuviel ?


 
Jup so gehts. Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.



> The NH-D14 is a big cooler that extends over the first RAM slots on most mainboards. The cooler offers sufficient clearance for all standard size memory modules, but you won’t be able to use memory modules higher than 44mm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Toller Ram Mythos Artikel! Bin durch Recherche von ddr3-1600 vs ddr3-2400 und Support der Mainboards auf diesen Artikel gestossen. Da ich vorhabe einen PC Zusammenzustellen wollte ich wissen, ob das Mainboard auch wenn von den Herstellern die ddr3-2400 Kits gut genug versorgen können. Der Mythos mit den Boards konnte gelöst werden - Danke! Jedoch weiss ich nicht ob die CPU der Intel Xeon reihe auch die Ram gut genug supporten kann. Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort eurerseits. 

Cheers 
P. 

P.s.: Hier ist, falls es jemand interessiert der Link zu meinem Thread -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...gaming-editing-workstation-pc-2000euro-3.html


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Für einen Xeon nimm 1600Mhz und gut ist  
Nicht jedes H97 Board kann mit 2400Mhz umgehen die allermeisten nur bis 1600Mhz.
Des weiteren kann man den Xeon nicht übertakten, daher bringt hier schnelles RAM gar nichts.

Übertaktete CPU 4GHz+ lohnt schneller Ram
Nicht übertaktete CPU unter 4GHz bringt schnelles Ram garnichts.


----------



## Kaimikaze (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Des weiteren kann man den Xeon *[nicht]* übertakten, daher bringt hier schnelles RAM gar nichts.
> Nicht übertaktete CPU unter 4GHz bringt schnelles Ram garnichts.



Für den Fragesteller: Hier hat MehlstaubtheCat ein "nicht" vergessen, der Xeon ist eine Server-CPU und lässt sich in der Regel nicht, bzw. nur minimal übertakten.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hoppla  Ja da kommt ein "nicht" rein.

Merci Kaimikaze !


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo,

wie sieht es den bei Mythos Vier bei den AIDA64 Tests aus, wenn man DDR4 verwendet, zb DDR4 3000MHz RAM, sind die auch langsamer als zb DDR4 2400MHz ?

Mfg


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Cosair Vengeance Low Profile 4 Gb 1600 Mhz Speichern gemacht? 
Ich bin von 1600 Mhz (9-9-9-24) jetzt auf 1866 (10-10-9-24) gekommen ohne die Spannung anzuheben, geht da noch mehr?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja da geht mehr, mit der Spannung auf 1.65V dann kannst die Timings noch weiter reduzieren.
Die Spannung ist kein Problem, einfach ausprobieren. Mythos#2 dazu lesen.
Irgendwo bei 9-10-9-16 1t  120 Cycle Time solltest dann landen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bisher habe ich die Finger von der Spannung gelassen nicht weil ich befürchte das der IMC beschädigt wird, hab ja sowieso noch Sandy drine der verträgt ja sowieso mehr, ich bin mir nur sehr unsicher bzgl. der Temperatur, auslesen kann ich die Speicher ja wegen fehlendem Temp Sensor nicht und Fans die drauf pusten sind auch nicht verbaut dazu kommt dann noch die Low Profile Bauweise.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Auch wegen der Temperatur musst dir da keine Sorgen machen, wenn du guten Airflow im Gehäuse hast passt da alles.
Nochmal, es wird nichts passieren wenn du auf 1.65V gehst,
weder die Temperatur wird in einen kritischen Bereich gehen, noch die IMC Schaden nehmen.
Die Low Profile Bauweiße ändert daran garnichts.


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Gut dann werd ich mal auf 1,65V gehen und weiter testen wie weit ich runter kommen, mit dem Takt wollt ich eigentlich nicht mehr weiter hoch, Airflow sollte passen hab ein Lancool K58 mit 5x Noiseblocker (1x Vorne, 2x oben, 1x Hinten).


----------



## helloj (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vielen Dank für den Artikel !


----------



## soul4ever (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo, 

Zufällig auf den tollen Thread gestoßen. Habe nen 4790k neu, und dazu die g. Skill mit 2400mhz.aber rechnet die Tage erst zusammen gebaut und noch nix eingestellt. Die Riegel laufen aktuell nur mit 1600... 

Mir war vorher garnicht das die 1600er Vorgabe von Intel bewusst.  
Ich hab den Artikel natürlich gelesen,  bin aber ein vorsichtiger Mensch und frage daher vorsichtshalber hier mal noch die anderen...  Kann ich absolut problemlos und auf Dauer im BIOS die settings die auf den raus stehen einstellen, ohne das mir die CPU dabei abraucht?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

X.M.P Profile laden und schauen ob es läuft. Du wirst zu 99,9% keinerlei Probleme in Verbindung mit deinem 4790K haben.
Nein, deine CPU raucht nicht ab !


----------



## soul4ever (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Alles klar, danke


----------



## MfDoom (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann mir jemand erklären ob mein RAM single- oder dualranked ist? Er ist singlesided, soweit bin ich schonmal gekommen ^^
Thx

Datenblatt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit das es singleranked ist, denn nur auf einer Seite sind Module.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn es aus dem Datenblatt nicht hervorgeht dann ist es wahrscheinlich so ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Genau


----------



## Cheatconsole (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo ich brauche rat bezüglich neu ram. 
8Gb sollten reichen, was mir aber sorgen macht, ist diese dual rank Sache^^
Für: 
cpu ist ein xeon e3 1240v3
asrock z87 pro3

wollte aber auch keine Gartenzaun als Speicher und am besten so 2133-2400.
Gibst da i-welche dimms die mehr oder weniger sicher dual ranked sind?


----------



## Don_Dan (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit das es singleranked ist, denn nur auf einer Seite sind Module.


 
Das ist nicht ganz richtig, single ranked hat nichts damit zu tun, dass nur auf einer Seite des Moduls Speicherchips sind. Single, dual und quad ranked hat nur etwas mit der logischen Zuordnung der Speicherchips zu tun, das heißt es kann auch single ranked Module mit Speicherchips auf beiden Seiten geben. Zugegebenermaßen ist diese Unterscheidung nur bei Serverspeicher wichtig, bei Consumer Memory habe ich das noch nicht gesehen, also gilt hier meines Wissens immer noch, was du gesagt hast. Also single sided Module sind single ranked, double sided Module dual ranked. Single und double sided ist so weit ich weiß eigentlich kein offizieller Term, hat sich aber eingebürgert für Module mit Speicherchips auf einer oder beiden Seiten.


----------



## Homerclon (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Cheatconsole schrieb:


> Hallo ich brauche rat bezüglich neu ram.
> 8Gb sollten reichen, was mir aber sorgen macht, ist diese dual rank Sache^^
> Für:
> cpu ist ein xeon e3 1240v3
> ...


 Der im EP empfohlene G.Skill TridentX 8GB 2400MHz ist Dual Ranked.
Die Kühlfinnen lassen sich ganz einfach entfernen, man muss nur zwei Schrauben lösen und kann diese dann zur Seite wegschieben.

Hab die TridentX 8GB erst vor knapp 2 Wochen gekauft und verbaut. Bei mir musste ich sogar die Kühlfinnen abnehmen, zumindest bei einem von beiden, da ich sonst den CPU-Lüfter (am Mugen 2) als Saugend hätte montieren müssen. Doch auch nach dem entfernen der Kühlfinne, hat der Lüfter nur gerade so gepasst, der RAM hätte keinen mm höher sein dürfen.


----------



## Cheatconsole (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Emm ne auch wenn ich das obere teil abnehmen würde, werden sie immer noch zu hoch sein^^

Die hier würden Problemlos rein passen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2133, CL11-11-11-27 (CML8GX3M2A2133C11B) ob sie dual ranked sind?

Habe hier noch eine gefunden wo sogar als Besonderheit dual rank steht!? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...JawsX-DDR3-2133-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit_929002.html
Würden aber auch nicht rein passen wegen kühler.


----------



## Homerclon (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie hoch dürfen die RAMs denn sein, damit sie bei dir passen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Bei der "geringen" Taktung des Xeon bringt dir höher getaktetes Arbeitsspeicher gar nichts.
> Wäre die CPU jetzt über 4GHz+ übertaktet, dann steigt auch wieder der nutzen von höher getaktetem Arbeitsspeicher.
> Intel hat dem H97 bewusst beschnitten und die Hersteller angewiesen nur bis 1600MHz zu unterstützen,
> dass es einen mehr nutzen hat, einen Z97 Chipsatz mit K CPU zu nehmen, dass der Grund hier führ.



Ich zitiere mich selber. Klar kannst du beim Z87 Chipsatz besseren Ram einbauen aber das bringt da genau so wenig.
Und schon gar keinen 2133MHz CL11. Wenn schon dann ein 2133MHz CL9 den CL9 ist schneller als CL11.
Stimmt ich vergaß es ist ein Xeon da bringt selbst das keinerlei Unterschied.


----------



## Cheatconsole (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Wie hoch dürfen die RAMs denn sein, damit sie bei dir passen?



Also diese corsair passen Haar genau. da Hab ich dann noch ein mm. platz^^ ps. sind singel ranked... gehen heute wd
  zurück.

@ MehlstaubtheCat jaja schon klar... Ich habe aber nicht gefragt ob es was bringt... is gibt immer welche denen es nicht passt weil sie glauben das 1600 der standart ist und mehr bringt nicht, jaja. Ich habe da andere werte mit 2133 und 1600 die mir das gegen teil beweisen, da brauch ich nicht auf so-was zu hören und darüber zu diskutieren erst recht nicht. Die frage war ob es dual ist  oder nicht.

Ist jz auch egal, keine Lust auf diese Überraschungen. kaufe jz einfach die 2400 16 gb und gut ist.
https://geizhals.de/geil-evo-leggera-dimm-kit-16gb-gel316gb2400c11bdc-a952418.html
Hoffentlich lassen sich die Latenzen manuell noch etwas verbessern^^

mal schauen wann sie ankommen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

also die meisten 2x 8GB Riegel sind dual-ranked.

hatte bisher noch nie welche in single...

meine aktuellen "Team Group Xtreem-LV-2400" sind auch dual-ranked.

kann man z.b. mit aida64 auslesen.

mfg


----------



## Cheatconsole (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@die.foenfrisur Leider muss ich das wohl so ansehen und auf die 16gb greifen, hab aber noch nie mehr als 6.5 in Gebrauch gehabt, schade das man mit 4gb Riegel nicht mehr sicher sein kann.
PS. Die corsair von oberen post waren Leider 1 rank 8 banks. Aida meinte das auch, war aber eh klar das es so kommen wird und selbst die waren viel besser als die 1600 mit lc8...(in Anwendungen, keine spiele.)


----------



## die.foenfrisur (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

naja, so schlimm sind single-ranked am ende ja auch nicht.

wird oft übertrieben.
im multitasking gibts kleinere vorteile oder mit der integrierten grafik.

aber alles im rahmen.

mfg

p.s.
mit den richtigen spielen kommst du auch schnell auf +8GB verbrauch^^
ich hab schon fast 3GB nur in windows mit browser offen.


----------



## Spawnie112 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

Eine kurze Frage an die Profis:
Ich habe seit kurzem 2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DIMM DDR3-1600 CL9 verbaut.
Nicht weil ich den Kühlrippen riesig was zutrauen würde,  eher wegen der Optik.

Allerdings war am oben genannten Namen ein Single angehängt,  allerdings vermute ich hier ein anderen Grund: Ich habe mir erst einen 8GB Riegel alleine gekauft, und später bei einer Nachbestellung dann einen zweiten selbiger Art. Daher denke ich, das Single stand für ein Riegel ( im Gegensatz zu einem 2 x 4GB Pack ).

Liege ich da richtig?

Weiß wer, ob die Riegel Dual Ranked sind?

Wie findet ihr diese Riegel allgemein?


----------



## Homerclon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du kannst AIDA64 oder Taiphoon Burner (die Demo-Version ist ausreichend) nutzen um selbst herauszufinden ob dein RAM Single/Dual Ranked ist.


----------



## econaut (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallöle,

ich wollte mir 16GB DDR3 Ram holen, so schnell wie möglich, um die 150,- Euro und müssten bei Alternate verfügbar sein. System ist ein i4770k @ 4,3 GHz.

Hatte an diese hier gedacht:

G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2400 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher F3-2400C10D-16GTX, TridentX

Ob die Dual rankend sind oder diesen langsamen Hynix Chips haben, kann ich vorher nicht rausfinden, oder?

Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sind zu 70% Samsung IC´s drunter und sind dual ranked, ich würde den kaufen passt zu deinem Prozessor.


----------



## econaut (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke, dann wird's der wohl werden


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



			
				der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> TeamGroup  Vulcan Series gold DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35  (TLYD316G2400HC11CDC01) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Mushkin  Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31  (997123) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Sind beide Aktuell nicht erhältlich oder werden nicht mehr Hergestellt. 

Toller Guide, werde bald wahrscheinlich den RAM aufrüsten, bin mir da noch nicht sicher, mal sehen was The Witcher 3 an Hardware-Hunger hat. 

Werde mir mit Aida 64 mal den PC genauer anschauen, bin mir eben nicht sicher ob mein RAM nur Single-Ranked ist, Danke für den Tipp.

EDIT: Wenn ich in Aida 64 auf Motherboard -> SPD gehe und dort den Wert bei Modulgrösse ablese, dann steht da 1 rank.8 banks. Das heisst wohl das es Single-Ranked ist??


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

So sieht es wohl aus


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> So sieht es wohl aus


 
Werde den RAM wohl verkaufen müssen und mir einen Dual-Rank holen, nervt schon das meine Grafikkarte PCIe 3.0 Unterstützt und das AM3+ Board nur 2.0 . Da will ich nicht auch noch den RAM limitieren, auch wenn Dual Rank mehr kosten sollte, der Unterschie ist sicher spürbar.


----------



## Andregee (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich wollte meinen 2600k auch mit 16gb versehen, aktuell sind 8 GB 1333 verbaut. Kann man bei Sandy auch auf 2400mhz gehen, oder empfielt sich das nicht. Die CPU sitz auf einem Z77 Extreme 4, eventuell kommt da bald ein 3770k drauf, da ich meinen Eltern einen PC zusammenbauen soll und ich noch ein H67 Board liegen habe, da wäre ja Quatsch nochmal einen Sandy zukaufen, da könnten sie meinen nehmen und ich sattel um.


----------



## Horstinator90 (20. Oktober 2014)

Sandy solltest eher auf 2133 gehen, mit 2400 kommen sie nicht klar.


----------



## Andregee (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Naja reicht auch hin. Kann ja dann trotzdem 2400er kaufen, falls ich auf ivy umsattel.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sandy Bridge laufen nur bis ca. 2200MHz Ramtakt daher hier nur bis 2133MHz Ram kaufen.

Wenn du aber einen 3770K bald umrüstest kauf dir einen 2400Mhz CL10 und nutze den auf der Sandy bei 2133Mhz Takt.

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Könnt ihr mir einen Dual Rank RAM empfehlen mit 1600MHz und 8GB?? Darf auch schneller sein, aber mein FX 6300 braucht nicht unbedingt schnelleren oder?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Einen FX kannst zu 80% auch mit 2400MHz betreiben. 
Wenn das nicht funktionieren sollte kannst immer noch auf 2133Mhz zurück und die Timings verschärfen.

Um das ganze auch mal mit dir "Mündlich" durchzugehen würde ich dich gerne in mein "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" einladen. (Signatur Link)
Da zeige ich dir dann alles wie man deinen Rechner optimieren kann und welches RAM passt.

Gruß


----------



## Icebreaker87 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann ich mich auf die von Cpuz ausgelesen Wert für das Xmp Profil verlassen? Auf der Herstellerseite sind da nur sehr begrenzt Infos zu finden.
Wollte nur kontrollieren ob das Board das Xmp Profil richtig erkannt hat


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

CPU-Z hat bisher noch keine anderen Werte ausgelesen, als die über X.M.P ich eingestellte hatte.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Beim Reiter SPD stehen ja 4 Geschwindigkeiten inkl Latenzen egal was ich im Bios einstelle. Im Reiter Memory sehe ich ja was aktuell eingestellt ist

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das 9-9-9-27 800Mhz schneller ist als 9-9-9-24 685Mhz
Bin ein bisschen verwirrt über denn tRAS Wert. Je höher die Zahl doch ist desto länger muss gewartet werden bis der Ram wieder etwas neues verarbeiten kann


----------



## metalstore (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

deine Annahme ist richtig 

das Timing alleine hat keine Aussagekraft, da muss man noch die Frequenz/den RAM-Takt mit reinrechnen 

wenn du es genau wissen willst: Zeit = Timing/Frequenz; je niedriger desto besser also

daran erkennt man in deinem Beispiel für z.B. den tRAS-Wert: 27/800MHz = 0,03375µs < 24/685MHz = 0,0350364963503649635036496350365µs


----------



## econaut (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Habe mir jetzt den hier geholt:

G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2400 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher F3-2400C10D-16GTX, TridentX

Ist dual ranked (zumindest Module auf beiden Seiten, aida Testzeitraum ist leider abgelaufen).

Er läuft auch mit den XMP settings. die mein Asus Z87-Pro ausgelesen hat. Allerdings zeigt CPU-Z, dass auch eine Command Rate von 1 ginge? Einfach mal ausprobieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jo warum nicht, kannst mal auf 1t stellen, probieren geht über studieren  
Der IMC vom Haswell ist so gut, dass es da kein Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## econaut (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke, habe die Command Rate jetzt auf 1 gesetzt, bisher läuft's 

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo einen empfehlenswerten RAM Tuning Guide?

Also konkret Taktfrequenz, Timings und Spannung so Schritt für Schritt für den 24/7 Desktop-Betrieb? 2400 reicht mir, würde aber gerne die Timings noch tunen und die Spannung senken.

Außerdem gibt es in meinem Asus UEFI ca. 20-30 Einstellungen beim RAM, wo ich nicht sicher bin, ob ich die alle auf auto lassen sollte oder nicht.


----------



## Horstinator90 (23. Oktober 2014)

Wende dich bei mehlstaubthecat, der ist bei diesen Sachen ziemlich fit :p


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich liebe solche technisch fundierten und aussagekräftigen Beiträge.
Danke dafür, das ist sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Sainty (3. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo Zusammen

Hab mir einen I7 4790K angeschafft inkl. dem Asrock Z97 Extreme 3 Board.
Derzeit laufen noch 4x4 GB RAM in meinem Rechner mit einer Taktfrequenz von 1066 bzw. auf 1333 MHZ.

Nun wollte ich gern auf die 2400 MHZ gehen, also sprich mir neue RAM kaufen und laut dem 1. Beitrag sollte es die dann werden: 16GB TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit

Ist das so korrekt ?

Meine andere Frage ist, ob es einen merklichen Geschwindigkeitsschub geben wird ?

SSD ist vorhanden.

Gruß


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn du 8 GB suchst nimm diese :

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)

Bei 16GB diese :

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)

Von 1333MHz zu 2400MHz im nicht übertakteten Zustand der CPU, bringt dir einen relativ kleinen Leistungschub.
Wenn du aber die CPU übertaktest bringt dir der 2400MHz Speicher auch zusätzlich einen guten Leistungschub.

CL10 ist schneller als CL11 die roten Kämme lassen sich abschrauben !

http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg


----------



## Sainty (3. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vielen Dank Mehlstaub, ja übertaktet ist der bereits auf 4,8GHZ


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

4.8GHz wie hast das getestet ?


----------



## Sainty (3. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Prime 95 und Aida64


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie lange


----------



## Sainty (3. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

2 Stunden...reicht doch oder ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also ist er nicht stabil, wie ich es mir dachte  
2h Prime ist zu wenig das nicht mal "gamestabil" das wären ca. 5 h.
Richtig Primestabil ist 24h+ so wie auch der Programmierer das in der Prime 95 Text Datei erwähnt.

Wenn du richtig übertakten willst, schau bei mir in meinem Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak Thread vorbei. (Signatur Link)


----------



## Sainty (3. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ahh ok, vielen Dank, erstmal besorg ich mir den Ram....dann mach ich den Primetest 24h und melde mich dann nochmal....ich denke das ist die richtige Reihenfolge.


----------



## jumpel (3. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo zusammen,
kurze Frage zu meinem DDR2 in meinem Sockel 775 Rechner.
Ich habe 2 x 2 GB Corsair XMS 2 verbaut. Die laufen mit 400 MHz, können aber auch, da es OC-RAM ist mit 533 MHz laufen. Natürlich mit angepassten Timings und Spannung. Laut CPU-Z brauchen sie für 533 MHz 2,1 Volt. 400 MHz gehen bei 1,8 Volt.

Frage: 
Im Bios meines Gigabyte P35 DS3 gibt es "DDR Overvoltage". Komme ich hier auf 2,1 Volt an den RAM Riegeln wenn ich "+0,3 V" einstelle?
Vorausgesetzt natürlich das Board gibt dem Arbeitsspeicher auf "Auto" bzw. "Normal" 1,8 Volt, aber das ist ja Standard bei DDR2. Oder?

Wäre nett wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte :}


----------



## PeterK1 (21. November 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



jumpel schrieb:


> Frage:
> Im Bios meines Gigabyte P35 DS3 gibt es "DDR Overvoltage". Komme ich hier auf 2,1 Volt an den RAM Riegeln wenn ich "+0,3 V" einstelle?
> Vorausgesetzt natürlich das Board gibt dem Arbeitsspeicher auf "Auto" bzw. "Normal" 1,8 Volt, aber das ist ja Standard bei DDR2. Oder?
> 
> Wäre nett wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte :}



Ja mit +0,3V werden es etwa 2,1V sein. Kannste auch im Bios unter "PC Health Status" sehen wieviel der Ram aktuell bekommt. Wird dort DDR18V genannt.


----------



## gOldie7 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche mir gerade nach guten 7 oder 8 Jahren mal wieder einen Rechner zusammen zu stellen und versuche mich in die aktuellen Möglichkeiten rein zudenken.

Als Mainboard habe ich mich für das Gigabyte GA-Z97X UD3H entschieden.
Die CPU wird ein Intel i7 4970K werden.
(Möchte die aktuelle Cashback-Aktion mitnehmen.)
RAM sollen 16GB rein.
Gibt es eine RAM-Empfehlung für diese Kombination? (Die im Start-Thread scheinen, bis auf einen alle nicht mehr erhältlich zu sein.)
Ggf. darf etwas Luft für OC vorhanden sein, ist aber kein dringendes Muss.

Anforderungen an den Rechner: Bild und Video-Bearbeitung, VMs

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Nikolaustag.


----------



## jkox11 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



gOldie7 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich versuche mir gerade nach guten 7 oder 8 Jahren mal wieder einen Rechner zusammen zu stellen und versuche mich in die aktuellen Möglichkeiten rein zudenken.
> 
> ...



Mach einen Thread in der Kaufberatung auf.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

auf den letzten 2-3 seiten gabs hier immer wieder empfehlungen...da kann man sicher mal nachschauen 

mfg


----------



## gOldie7 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Mach einen Thread in der Kaufberatung auf.



Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## Babarecords (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

*Bräuchte mal euren Rat.

Habe mir nun günstig ein 4930k & Asrock x79 Extreme11 ergattert.

Habe nun die Möglichkeit noch günstig an diese Rams zu kommen Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL9-11-11-31 (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Weis jemand ob diese Dual Ranked sind und wie es grob mit der OC Fähigkeit aussieht ?

THX
*


----------



## die.foenfrisur (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

*lasst doch mal diesen scheiss mit "dual- oder single-ranked"*

das ist schwachsinn und bringt keine performance-verbesserungen.
*nur AMDs kaveri APU/GPU profitiert davon "ausnahmsweise".*

kauf die dinger, denn die sind TOP.

mfg


----------



## Babarecords (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> lasst doch mal diesen scheiss mit "dual- oder single-ranked"
> 
> das ist schwachsinn und bringt keine performance-verbesserungen.
> nur AMDs kaveri APU/GPU profitiert davon "ausnahmsweise".
> ...



Warum bist du davon so überzeugt das es keine Performance Verbesserung bringt ?

Also habe mir die Seite 1 durchgelesen und laut der8auer und anderen Usern bringt es sehr wohl Performance + wenn man darauf achtet. Billige ICs von Hynix sind performance bezogen nahezu chancenlos gegen Samsung ICs, so habe ich es zumindest verstanden und deswegen hoffe ich das die Rams dual ranked sind und Samsung ICs verbaut sind.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

er vertauscht leider "single-sided" und "single-ranked" 

er schreibt was von einseitig bestückt. das hat nix mit single-ranked zu tun. es gibt nämlich auch "double-sided & dennoch single-ranked" RAM 

auch hier könntest du nochmal nachlesen und graphen bestaunen.

AMDs Kaveri und der Speicher (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

intel profitiert quasi genau null, in zahl(en) "0" davon.

du kannst im internet auch mal selber suchen, wo der unterschied am ende ist.

da heißt es sogar, das single-ranked schneller ist 

mfg

*@der8auer*

bitte unbedingt Seite 1 korrigieren


----------



## Babarecords (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> er vertauscht leider "single-sided" und "single-ranked"
> 
> er schreibt was von einseitig bestückt. das hat nix mit single-ranked zu tun. es gibt nämlich auch "double-sided & dennoch single-ranked" RAM
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info und Hilfe von euch, dann kann ich wohl bedenkenlos bei den Rams zuschlagen


----------



## Borstinator (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Zumal jetzt fast alle 4GB Riegel single-ranked sind, auch die empfohlenen TridentX Liste DDR3-Speicherriegel Dual Rank, optimal für AMD APUs - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Homerclon (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mein 8GB-Kit TridentX 2400 sind Dual-Ranked (gekauft Anfang Okt 14):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ist trotzdem scheissegal.
meine 2x8GB haben auch zufällig dual-ranked. wäre mir aber auch vollkommen latte, wenn nicht.

gebt das lieber in anderen foren und threads mal weiter, damit diese fragerei endlich mal aufhört.

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Man kann halt die Hynix ICs mit den schrottigen Subtimings zufällig auch dadurch ausschließen dass man von Singleranked die Finger lässt. 
Das eigentliche Problem sind aber eben die Subtimings und nicht SR.


----------



## Don_Dan (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> er vertauscht leider "single-sided" und "single-ranked"
> 
> er schreibt was von einseitig bestückt. das hat nix mit single-ranked zu tun. es gibt nämlich auch "double-sided & dennoch single-ranked" RAM
> 
> ...





die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ist trotzdem scheissegal.
> meine 2x8GB haben auch zufällig dual-ranked. wäre mir aber auch vollkommen latte, wenn nicht.
> 
> gebt das lieber in anderen foren und threads mal weiter, damit diese fragerei endlich mal aufhört.



Deine 8GB-Riegel sind nicht "zufällig" dual-ranked (und beidseitig bestückt/double sided, nebenbei besagt), sondern weil es momentan für den Endkundenmarkt nur DDR3 4Gbit Speicherchips gibt und im Endkundenmarkt dual-ranked und double sided immer das gleiche sind.

Du hast zwar recht mit deiner Unterscheidung, generell ist es nicht korrekt, dual-ranked mit double sided gleich zu setzen, weil es z.B. bei Serverspeicher anders sein kann, aber für 99,99% der Leute in diesem Forum spielt das keine Rolle. Deshalb ist es auch in Ordnung, was der8auer geschrieben hat.

CB hätte ruhig mal andere Tests verwenden können, um die Unterschiede zwischen single- und dual-ranked Speicher zu verdeutlichen, Spiele sind dafür wenig geeignet. Außerdem kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass single-ranked Speicher schneller ist als dual-ranked, das ist meiner Erfahrung nach (mit DDR, DDR2 und DDR3-Speicher) nie der Fall (Stichwort Interleaving).


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Babarecords schrieb:


> *Bräuchte mal euren Rat.
> 
> Habe mir nun günstig ein 4930k & Asrock x79 Extreme11 ergattert.
> 
> ...



Ich habe den Speicher, der hat 16 Speicherchips auf jedem Riegel, ist daher auf beiden Seiten bestückt.
Die Chips sind von Samsung also alles bestens.


----------



## Don_Dan (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich habe den Speicher, der hat 8 Speicherchips auf jedem Riegel, ist daher auf beiden Seiten bestückt.
> Die Chips sind von Samsung also alles bestens.



Die meinst wohl 16 Chips auf jedem Riegel und 8 auf jeder Seite.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jopp, so meinte ich das sorry 

Wird korrigiert


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@don_dan

völlig korrekt, was du schreibst.

aber am ende ist es für den heimanwender vollkommen irrelevant, ob dual- oder single-ranked....
da gibts quasi keine unterschiede. 8 ranks unterstützen mainboards ja nun auch fast alle.

mfg


----------



## der8auer (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> er vertauscht leider "single-sided" und "single-ranked"
> 
> er schreibt was von einseitig bestückt. das hat nix mit single-ranked zu tun. es gibt nämlich auch "double-sided & dennoch single-ranked" RAM
> 
> ...




Dir ist schon klar, dass du hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst?

In meinem Test ging es um Fälle in denen die CPU der limitierende Faktor oder teil-limitierend ist. Im CB-Artikel ist die Grafikeinheit (APU und iGPU!!!) der limitierende Faktor und nicht die CPU. Und wo die CPU schon mal nicht im Ansatz limitiert hilft auch schneller RAM nichts. Also bitte erst mal selbst richtig lesen bevor man mir Verblödung und Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten vorwirft!

Ich habe dagegen mit richtigen Grafikkarten getestet und nicht mit internen und da ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied vorhanden.

Was die Bestückung angeht gibt es bei DDR3 (mit 1,65 Volt und weniger) keine Module die einseitig bestückt und dennoch dual-ranked sind. Daher kann man auch einfach darauf schließen. Mir ist schon klar, dass es früher schon Module gab die einseitig bestückt und dual-ranked sind. Das ist aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr der Fall und deshalb kann man aktuell auch davon ausgehen. Das habe ich auch schon mehrfach geschrieben.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

da hast du was falsch verstanden 

ich meinte damit nicht, das du da für verblödung sorgst, sondern diejenigen im forum, welche es falsch verteilen 
sorry für das mißverständnis.

und single-ranked ist ja nun mal nicht single-sided. das hat nix mit apfel vs. birne zu tun, sondern ist fakt.
auch wenn du es vielleicht falsch beschreibst. *es sind ja nun mal 2 paar schuhe*, auch wenn es diese so auf dem markt nicht gibt. nur das solltest du korrigieren.

also sorry, falls du dich auf den schlips getreten fühlst. das war nicht intention meines posts, auch wenn er für dich so klingen mag.

mfg


----------



## der8auer (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Okay dann habe ich das vielleicht falsch aufgefasst 

Klar hast du in der Theorie recht, aber in der Praxis kommt es nicht vor. Der Post soll ja auch eine Kaufberatung sein und ich will nicht noch mehr Verwirrung stiften


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

habs auch vorsorglich gelöscht.
liest sich ja echt so.....

auch wenn etwas in der praxis nicht vorkommt, sollte man begriffe nicht vertauschen.... 

mfg


----------



## der8auer (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Okay ich trags nach für dich


----------



## BartholomO (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Super Artikel, hatte schon bedenken da man überall liest man sollte niemals 1,65V RAM benutzen, habe ihn jetzt die letzten Tage auf 1,5V gestellt (nachdem er jetzt 2 Jahre lang auf Auto - 1,65V lief) und seitdem ist immer wieder das Spiel und der PC abgestürzt (habe gemeint das lag am CPU OC weil ich das gleichzeitig gemacht hatte). Nun kann ich ja ohne bedenken den auf 1,65V lassen, lief ja eh schon wie gesagt fast 2 Jahre lang so. Nun aber noch eine Frage, macht es Sinn die XMP Settings auszuwählen? Und woher kommen diese überhaupt, sind die vom Mainboard Hersteller so vorgegeben bzw. konfiguriert, oder macht der RAM Hersteller das?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das XMP Profile ist auf einem SPD Speicherchip auf dem Riegel eingespeichert.
Das Profile wird von dem Hersteller einprogrammiert.

Für den "OTTO Normal User" ist das XMP Profile ok und kann genutzt werden.


----------



## BartholomO (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok danke dann werde ich das so ändern, und wie ist es wenn man das xmp Profil einstellt bei dem 1,65V eingestellt wird und wenn man dann unten selber bei dram voltage 1,5V einstellt? Des ist ja dann komplett im Widerspruch zueinander.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja, die Spannung solltest dann so lassen wie das XMP Profil es einstellt die gehört nämlich auch dazu im Profil.


----------



## BartholomO (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok also dann einfach DRAM auf Auto lassen trotz Übertaktung der CPU?


----------



## Homerclon (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn du den DRAM-Voltage auf 1,5V senkst, obwohl vom Hersteller 1,65V für den Betrieb vorgesehen sind, dann _kann_ es zu einem Instabilen System kommen.
Das was bei dir scheinbar passiert ist.


----------



## Drayygo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da mir von diversen Personen hier zu 1600er Ram geraten wurde, habe ich diesen auch bestellt, macht es denn deiner Meinung nach dann Sinn, den auf 2400 zu "übertakten"? Oder zurückschicken und neuen bestellen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kommt auf den Prozessor drauf an und ob du denn auch übertakten willst, dazu um welche CPU es sich handelt.
Eine 1600MHz Speicher kannst nicht auf 2400MHz takten ohne schlechte Timings.


----------



## Drayygo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sind dann die Timings wichtiger oder die Mhz Zahl?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nein ! Beides sollte im Gleichgewicht sein, es bringt dir nichts auf 2400MHz zu übertakten, wenn dann die CL Timing 14 oder so ist, dass ist damit gemeint !

Welche CPU hast du denn ? 
Welches Board ?
Willst du die CPU übertakten ?

Dann kann ich dir schnell sagen ob es gut oder schlecht war ein 1600MHz Speicher zu kaufen.


----------



## Drayygo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also einmal der PC von einem Freund (der immer noch zu faul ist, sich hier anzumelden <.<) 
MB : Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P AMD 970 So.AM3+ 
CPU : AMD FX 8320E
Die soll "irgendwann mal" übertaktet werden (erst hat er nö gesagt, jetzt ist er anderer Meinung^^)

Ich habe den i54460 (wenn die Teile ankommen, und ich es schaffe, ihn richtig zusammenzubauen, ohne alles kaputt zu machen xD)
und MB: GA H97 DA3
Dementsprechend soll meine CPU nicht übertaktet werden..wenn ich im nächsten halben Jahr/Jahr die Zeit und das Geld übrig habe, hole ich mir aber wohl doch nen übertaktbaren i5


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Beim FX würde ich 2400MHz CL10 Speicher kaufen. 
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
Den dann runter takten so hoch wie stabil läuft, dann die Timings verschärfen.

Dazu die CPU-NB hoch auf ca 2.6 GHz das bringt nochmal gut Leistung beim FX.
Dann den Kerntakt hoch.

Beim 4460 und einem H97 geht nur 1600MHz.


----------



## Drayygo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Joar, ich glaube, da ich zumindest zum Teil nur "Bahnhof" verstehe (sorry dafür), ich muss dich mal in deinem Thread besuchen und sobald alles da ist, um Übertakthilfe bitten. 

Warum 16Gb? Ich dachte zum Zocken reichen 8gb mehr als aus?oO


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kannst auch 8 GB kaufen, nur rate ich davon ab, dann später 8 GB nachzukaufen, denn Vollbestückung und OC verträgt sich nicht immer gut.

Für den FX Rechner dann zum OC ?


----------



## Fried_Knight (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Momentan schon. Aber das System plant man ja für länger. So teuer ist DDR3-RAM momentan nicht, dass man nicht gleich abgestimmte Riegel mit insg 16GB kaufen könnte.


----------



## Drayygo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jupp..für den FX...allerdings ist schon alles bestellt, sprich es sind schon 8gb 1600er vorhanden...soll ich die jetzt zurückschicken bzw. umtauschen, oder erstmal 8gb "dazukaufen", im 2400er Takt? Wären die kompatibel? Kann man das OCen auch mit dem 1600er Ram machen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Schick die zurück ! Und gegen die 16GB 2400 TrindenX tauschen.


----------



## Drayygo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Okay....wie gesagt, nur als Frage..in den Zusammenstellungsforen schreibt jeder (der Rechner soll nur zum Zocken laufen) es würden 8gb reichen. Warum soll ich mir dann direkt 16gb kaufen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Weil du hoffentlich noch ein paar jähre Rechner zocken willst, gehe ich davon aus 
Es wird in der Zukunft Spiele herauskommen die von mehr als 8GB profitieren werden.

Sonst noch den Post#451 beachten


----------



## Drayygo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Oh...meh...sorry..Bin bei der Arbeit (Nachtschicht suckt >.<) und kann da eigentlich immer nur ein bisschen auf den letzten Post achten, mein Fehler..Joar, dann werde ich die Mal zurückschicken, und mir auf jeden Fall erstmal 8 (wenn nicht direkt 16)gb holen 
P.S.:Ich schreibe jetzt einfach auch mal von dem FX aus der Ich-Perspektive, da ich nicht dauernd er, sein etc. nutzen will)


----------



## Chimera (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@der8auer: Hab mal ne Frage und zwar betrifft es diese Liste hier: DDR3 RAM List - ramlist.i4memory.com. Wie sehr kann man sich darauf verlassen, dass auf gleichen Kits bzw. Serien immer auch die gleichen Chips eingesetzt werden? Oder kann es auch mal vorkommen, dass auf dem einen Kit Chips von micron sitzen, auf nem anderen gleichen Kit solche von Samsung und auf nem anderen Hynix, je nachdem was der Hersteller grad in der Woche zur Hand hatte? Weil mir stellt sich dan neben die Frage, ob so ne Liste dann überhaupt Sinn machen würde, wenn die Hersteller da die Chips verlöten, wie sie halt grad verfügbar sind.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

schau dir doch selber mal die liste genauer an 

dann beantwortet sich deine frage selber...

mfg


----------



## Dirty-Dagmar (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Moin,

ich habe eine kurze Frage und will dafür nicht gleich einen Thread eröffnen.
Mein Rechner soll neuen RAM bekommen. Ich habe den TridentX mit 2400 MHz ins Auge gefasst. MB ist das Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0. In der offiziellen Supportliste ist nur RAM bis 2133 MHz gelistet. Läuft der 2400er vorraussichtlich dennoch auf dem Board?
Falls nein, zu welcher Alternative sollte ich greifen? CPU ist ein FX-8320 @4,4GHz bei 1,35V oder so


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der Ram läuft auch auf deinem Mainboard dann eben mit 2133MHz ist nicht weiter schlimm da kannst dann die Timings weiter verbessern.

Was noch richtig guter Ram für deinen FX wäre ist dieser hier:
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL8-9-9-24 (F3-1866C8D-16GTX)

Läuft bei 1.65V bei 7-8-9-16, 1t, 30 tRFC und 1890MHz perfekt in dem Rechner meiner Freundin. 
Würde denn dem 2400Mhz vorziehen.


----------



## Dirty-Dagmar (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Perfekt, ich danke dir.
Die Kühlrippen lassen sich wie auch bei dem 2400er abnehmen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jo lassen sich abnehmen !

http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg


----------



## HeinzNeu (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich fände es schön, wenn auch die neue DDR-Technologie hier gehandelt wird.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

da gilt doch das gleiche in grün 

mfg


----------



## HeinzNeu (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nein, eben nicht- weder grün noch rot!
Die Länge der Wordlines ist bei DDR4 um ein Viertel reduziert. Die Anzahl jedoch nur verdoppelt. 
 Die kleineren Wordlines können mit 20ns schon doppelt so schnell entleert und befüllt werden wie DDR3 mit 40ns.

 Eine "Bank" speichert also halb so viele Daten wie DDR3, demgegenüber hat DDR4 doppelt so viele Bänke die in Gruppen zusammengefasst sind. 
 Über die Organisation von Bankgroups wird eine schnellere Weitergabe der Daten von einer Bank über den Prefetcher zum Datenbus garantiert.
 Eine DDR3 Bank muss pro Wordline 2048 bitlines öffnen, lesen, schreiben. Eine DDR4 Bank nur 512 bitlines. Das geht wesentlich schneller und es werden nicht mehr so große Datenpakete gesendet.

 Die Prefetcher wurden nicht vervielfacht, um dem Problem der großen Datenmenge entgegenzuwirken und so die Zeiten (waitstates) nicht zu erhöhen. Dafür hat DDR4 Bankgroups, wodurch man die Taktraten deutlich erhöhen kann. Die Breite des Datenbusses bleibt aber gleich. Die CPU muss nicht mehr so lange warten bis Daten bereitgestellt werden. Sie sind bereits vom BUS vorgespeichert. Darin liegt der erhebliche Geschwindigkeitsvorteil


----------



## die.foenfrisur (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

trotz dieser optimierungen, die nicht immer so wirklich den vorteil bringen, bleibt der grund-tenor gleich.

lieber den schnelleren ram nehmen, vor allem im CPU-limit bzw. für bessere min-FPS 

Endlich mal für ungläubige, dass schneller RAM was bei Spielen bringt - Seite 41 - ComputerBase Forum

selbst im quad-channel bringt schneller ram was 

mfg


----------



## littlebign0B (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Moin, toller Thread!

Ich hätte eine Frage:
Welches 16GB RAM-Kit würdet ihr aktuell für die Kombi 4790K mit einem ASRock Z97 Extreme4 empfehlen?
Ich dachte da an  G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2133, CL9-11-11-31 (F3-2133C9D-16GXH) 

der oben genannte G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL8-9-9-24 (F3-1866C8D-16GTX) sieht auch interessant aus.

wäre das ein guter Kompromiss aus Preis/Leistung, Takt und Voltage ?  Habe leider keine Daten zu tRFC und DR/SR gefunden. Sie sollten vom XMP Profil ohne groß selbst was einstellen zu müssen gut laufen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## etar (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Oder sowas z.b.

G.Skill TridentX 16gb DDR3-2400Mhz CL10


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

etar hat für dich den richtigen Ram gepostet, littlebign0B !


----------



## Shzlmnzl (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ich benötige mal kurz Hilfe zum Ram

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach neuem Ram zweckse neuem PC.
da er optisch auch passen (zum Asus Z97 Pro) suche ich etwas dezent "goldenes"
Bin da auf folgenden Ram gestoßen
TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35 (TLYED316G2400HC11CDC01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nun steht bei Geizhals nur CL11

Auf der TeamGroup Homepage steht aber auch CL10 bei den Spezifikationen
Teamgroup-Memory Modules,Memory Cards,USB Flash Drives,Solid State Drivers,External Hard Drives,,Power Banks,Wirless Products - Memory Modules

Heisst das ich kann auch CL10 einstellen? Oder gilt das nur unter vorbehalt für selektierte Module?!


----------



## die.foenfrisur (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

also in den kürzel deutet es eher auf CL11 hin, was aber nicht heißt, das er nicht auch CL10 schafft.
TLYED316G2400H*C11*CDC01

dummerweise aber auch frequenzabhängig.

auf den letzten seiten gibts sonst auch noch andere empfehlungen 

mfg


----------



## Homerclon (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie dir sicherlich aufgefallen ist, werden auf der Herstellerseite mehrere Kapazitäten zusammengefasst.
Die verschiedenen CL-Angaben beziehen sich sicherlich auf die unterschiedlichen Kapazitäten.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@Shzlmnzl 

Post#469 genau das ist dein Ram

Die Kämme kann man abnehmen bei Bedarf.

http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg


----------



## Shzlmnzl (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja der G.Skill ist der meistverkaufte aber leider rot. Auch wenn die Kämme abnehmbar sind bleibt der rote Aufkleber. Ja Ok der geht auch ab... 
Werde wohl dennoch den Teamgroup nehmen nur der Optik wegen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hast halt Leistungsverlust  Ich würde immer Leitung vor Optik setzen immer.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier reinpasst, aber nen extra Thread wollt ich dafür nicht aufmachen: 

Warum ist der Arbeitsspeicher so teuer geworden!? Hab ein altes Bild von vor 2 Jahren gefunden: Klick!

Der gleiche Speichersatz kostet jetzt etwa doppelt so viel :O –> Hardwareversand/Mindfactory

Hab da wohl was verpasst.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hersteller Überproduktion + Katastrophe mit zerstörter Fabrik + mehr Nachfrage im Smart Phone Bereich = teurer sprich Angebot gesunken bei mehr Nachfrage.


----------



## Kuklinski (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo Leute!

Gibt es derzeit eine Kaufempfehlung für ein DDR4 DIMM Kit mit 16GB bei folgendem System?

Asus X99-Deluxe Mainboard mit i7 5930k  CPU. 

Es gibt so viele und unklar ist ob sich die richtig teuren überhaupt lohnen...
Einsatzzweck ist 4k Zocken bei maximalen Details (Watchdogs, Assassin's Creed Unity, COD Modern Warfare, Wolfenstein, Metro Last Light, Thief....)

Ach so, Aussehen ist völlig egal, nur Funktion zählt!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt 

G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-16GRR)

Etwas günstiger :

Kingston HyperX Predator DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (HX430C15PB2K4/16)

oder 

G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16Q-16GRK)

Für 4k wirst auch deinen Rechner übertakten müssen kaufe dir daher guten RAM.

Ich biete dir an deinen Rechner zu übertakten und zu optimieren.

Gehe dazu in meinen Signatur Link "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak"

Komm zu mir ins Teamspeak dann können wir über dein Setup reden damit es optimal wird.
4k ist heute einen echte Herausforderung, da muss alle passen.

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

4K ist aber der CPU schnuppe. Also OC ja, aber von der Graka und nicht von der CPU. Damit ist auch der RAM nicht soo wichtig.


----------



## HolzheimerJung (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nabend und frohes neues Jahr an alle hier,

ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage.
Da mein Rechner schon etwas älter ist, und noch mit 4 gb Ram rumgurkt, würde ich ihm gerne etwas spendieren.
Das Mboard unterstützt aber nur 1600er DDR3.
Nun ist die Frage ob es sich überhaupt lohnt der Empfehlung zu folgen und den G.Skill TridentX F3-2400 2x4 GB zu kaufen oder sollte ich einfach nen 1600er Kit nehmen und evtl. sogar nur 4 GB ?

Recherdaten:
Board Asus M4A79T Deluxe
AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965
4 GB Corsair CM3X2G1333C9
SSD TOSHIBA THNSNH128GBST
Nvidia GTX 285
Wie gesagt schon etwas älter, aber da ich weder die Zeit noch das Geld in einen neuen Gaming-Rechner stecken möchte, sondern nur ab und an CS-Go und BF4 mit ein paar Freunden spiele, wäre ich für einen Tip dankbar.
Grüße aus Neuss
der HolzheimerJung


----------



## retroelch (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Super Review macht Freude so etwas zu lesen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



HolzheimerJung schrieb:


> Nabend und frohes neues Jahr an alle hier,
> 
> ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage.
> Da mein Rechner schon etwas älter ist, und noch mit 4 gb Ram rumgurkt, würde ich ihm gerne etwas spendieren.
> ...



Bei dir lohnt sich nicht den 2400MHz Ram zu kaufen.

Deine CPU kann inoffiziell ca. 1866 bis 2133MHz laufen.

An deinem Rechner sollte man die Grafikkarte tauschen den Ram gegen guten 1866MHz und dann den Prozessor übertakten.


----------



## Dignitas (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Welchen Ram würdest du für folgendes System empfehlen:
Intel i7 3770k@4.5 GHZ
Asrock Z77 extreme 6
R9 290X 

Hauptsächlich werden aktuelle Spiele gezockt (BF4 etc.). Habe bisher den G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL9-11-11-31 (F3-2400C9D-8GTXD) bzw. den G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) im Auge.  Sind die  knapp 15€ Aufpreis von CL10 zu CL9 es wert? 

LG


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der von dir gepostete Ram ist gut.

Die 15 Euro ist der Unterschied nicht wert. 

Ich würde dennoch immer den besseren kaufen sprich den CL9  Freak eben


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen ob mein Ram Singel oder Dual ist oder woran ich das in AIDA sehe habe mal ein Screenshot angehängt.
> Hab 1866er G.Skill Ares gekauft und den gegen meinen 1333er ersetzt für die 72öcken hätte ich wohl auch den 2400er kaufen können
> 
> 
> ...



Also in dem Screenshot kann mans nicht sehen, aber installier dir mal CPU-Z.
Dort unter "SPD" kannst du auslesen ob "Single" oder "Dual" betrieb 

Edit: Bin verrutscht. Bitte löschen.


----------



## Dignitas (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Der von dir gepostete Ram ist gut.
> 
> Die 15 Euro ist der Unterschied nicht wert.
> 
> Ich würde dennoch immer den besseren kaufen sprich den CL9  Freak eben



Geht mir nicht anders


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich habe mal meine rams noch ein wenig optimiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist dann aber das Ende der Fahnenstange unter Luft


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Zocken kannst damit aber nicht 

Benchstabil eben


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

sry ..rockstabil 

das ist ein super Pi 32m 

Stabiler geht nicht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Rockstabil ist 800k in Prime


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

prime ist Humbug 

Ich nehme den gleichen Benchmark wie G Skill 
Mit Hyper Pi 32m testet G Skill ihre rams  

Warum sollte ich also so einen Crap wie Prime nehmen

Ich habe mit diesen rams gerade 23 Benchmarks gemacht ....alle die es für eine CPU im bot gibt (7 stunden unter Vollast )

Einschließlich XTU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr geht nicht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Siehste XTU ist mir zu lasch 

800k Prime  für 1 h dann ist es ok, darunter fange ich nicht an.

Hyper Pi ist auch ok, aber selbst nach 5x 32M durch läufen ist der Ram nicht stabil genug.

Stabilität ist einen Ansichtssache Pi 32M, reicht "mir" nicht.

Benchmark stabil ist das ok, aber du wirst das niemals durch BF4 bekommen,
nicht für 2h am Stück beim zocken niemals.

Bei deinem Screen sieht man auch ganz eindeutig das es sich hier um ein reines Benchsystem handelt.

Alles ohne irgendwelche Systemdienste etc. weit ab von 24/7 brauchbar.


----------



## rene75 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo zusammen, 
habe diesen Ram  Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL10 (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G) 2x8Gibyte,habe ihn zurzeit @ 2000Mhz/ 10-11-11-28,/1,5V laufen,
lohnt sich der Umstieg auf schnellen G Skill Trident X/ F3-2400C10D-16Gtx@ 2x8Gibyte DDR3_2400 Ram noch?? 

System 3770k @4,4 Ghz
Grafik  R9 290 VaporX 

MfG


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der Umstieg lohnt sich nicht ! 

Auf 1,65V DRAM Spannung und 9-11-10-26-1t versuchen  dass sollte vielleicht noch drin sein denke dran deinen DRAM Refresh Cycle Time zu reduzieren.


----------



## rene75 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke der schnellen Antwort werde es gleich mal versuchen.
MfG


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

wenn du für den alten Ram noch brauchbares Geld bekommst, kann es sich lohnen, falls dir ein paar euro nicht so wichtig sind.

aber wenn er mit 1,5V schon 2000mhz schafft, könntest auch mal versuchen mit mehr spannung 2200mhz anzupeilen.

ggf. natürlich minimal die timings anpassen.

mfg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dass mit den 2200Mhz wird denke ich schwer mit den Multis der CPU un dem Ram 

(CAS/frequency) x 2000

2000MHz und CL9 wenn er das erreicht ist schneller als 2200MHz und CL10.
Wenn auch sehr sehr gering ! 
Da kommt es dann noch auf die anderen Timings an wie stark die verschärfbar sind.

(9/2000) x 2000 = 9 ns (CL Nanosekunden Zugriffszeit)

(10/2200) x 2000 = 9,090 ns (CL Nanosekunden Zugriffszeit)


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich bekomm meine Ram (Cosair Vegeance 1600 Mhz) grad mal auf 1866 Mhz mit CL9-10-9-24 1T stabil selbst wenn ich deutlich mehr Spannung anlege ist da nicht mehr drin .


----------



## die.foenfrisur (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

dann timings hoch. 9-10-10-28 oder so.

es liegt ja nicht immer nur an der spannung.

mfg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

1,65V  DRAM das verträgt jeder DDR3 Speicher.      
Dann zuerst mal 9-11-10-26 1t  ausprobieren.

Wenn das gut läuft 9-10-10-26 1t. So würde ich das machen.


----------



## antec1200 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sehr schöner Beitrag, war eine große Hilfe beim Ram kauf.


----------



## metallica2006 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

sehr sehr cooler Thread. Hat mich dazu bewegt auch mal zu schauen was meine DIMMs so hergeben. Ich hatte schon mal gelesen das die TeamGroup nicht so die Renner sein sollen, aber siehe da, es geht. Ich hatte erstmal vorsichtig getestet was der RAM ohne viel Mühe für Timings macht und dann dachte ich, setz ich mal den Multi hoch. 

Standard: 1333 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1,5 Volt
Overclockt: 1600 9-9-9-24 1T 1,610 Volt

Ich musste nur die IMC Spannung auch noch ein Wenig erhöhen (0,1 Volt) damit läuft. Gut ist auch das ich meinen NB Takt somit auch noch anheben konnte.

Ist jetzt ne ganz Runde Sache 

Ich glaube Stock hatte ich max 12-14 GB/s Read. 

nun kann ich mich freuen  (Screens haben bisschen viel Info, hatte allerdings gerade Bilder für nen anderes Forum gemacht)

Bitte nicht gleich Flamen das ich hier mit AMD einsteige 

Was meint Ihr zu dem Ergebnis?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dein 960T macht locker 3GHz CPU NB  zwischen 1,35 und 1,375 V CPU NB Spannung.
Dann hast erst dein Ram beschleunigt. Versuchs mal dass, haut auch gut rein beim Durchsatz.

Wichtig, behalte den HT Link setzt bei ca. 2000 MHz maximal 2200 MHz.


----------



## metallica2006 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

warum den HT-Link nicht höher als 2200 MHz?

Läuft schon ne weile auf 2,4 Ghz ^^

Ne, Ram wird ca. 4,5 GB/s schneller wenn ich von 2000 MHz auf 2600 MHz gehe. Was kann man denn beim Phenom als 24/7 vNB geben? 
Die Spawas werden halt auch schon gut warm bei dem Board, also lange anfassen geht nicht mehr ^^

MFG


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du hast mehr Stabilität wenn du in bei 2000 hältst.
So kannst du weiter mit dem Takt hoch und das System beliebt stabiler.

1,35-1,375 geht bei der CPU NB 24/7 ok.
Also zieh da mal noch den Takt an bringt richtig extra Datendurchsatz.
3GHz schaft jeder 960T und ich hatte schon 4 davon, basieren auf dem  gleichen Kern wie die X6 Phenoms.


----------



## metallica2006 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

gut 

Ich schau mal wie es jetzt läuft wenn ich mal länger Zocke. Wenn das so läuft mach ich mal weiter. Hab das ganze Wochenende Zeit


----------



## Barho2 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Guter Beitrag 
War jetzt aber noch etwas unsicher und wollte deshalb nochmal nachfragen: Welcher Arbeitsspeicher wäre kompatibel bzw. gut auf dem GIGABYTE GA-H97-HD3?
Soll fürs Gaming genutzt werden.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus
MfG Barho2


----------



## jkox11 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

H-Boards erkennen nur 1600'er RAM. Bei Z-Boards könntest du mehr nehmen. Wenn du aber eine CPU ohne offenen Multiplikator nimmst, reicht ein H-Board. Ohne OC wirst du den Mehrtakt im RAM aber nicht spüren. Bei Single-GPU siehst du ja in der Tabelle, das der Unterschied in den FPS bei 0,.. liegt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie jkox11 schon schreibt.

Beim H Board läuft nur 1600MHz Speicher.
Kannst also 8 oder 16 GB nehmen. 
Zukunft sicherer ist 16 GB.

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)

Das einzig mögliche ist bei diesem Speicher die Timings leicht zu verschärfen.

Das kann ich dir gerne machen über mein "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" Thread (Sigantur Link)

Ich optimieren dann deinen ganzen Rechner.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

Ich steige hier irgendwie nicht ganz durch, durch das Thema Ram.

Kann mir einer kurz und knapp, einfach ein Arbeitsspeicher Tipp .

Für Mein System geben , daten stehen in meiner Signatur

Derzeit habe ich auch nur Alte 1333 drin no name.

Ewentuell ändert sich noch das Board auf ein MSI Z97 Gaming 3-5

Dafür bitte auch ein Tipp nur zum Ram.

1) brauche ich jetzt 1600 - wenn ja welche passen genau?

2) und welche bringen mir nun guten Performancezuwachs ?

3) Sind die dann auch kompatibel zum Asus H97m Plus Board - MSI z97 gaming 3-5 Board

4) die Alten können nicht im System bleiben, weil die dann ausbremsen richtig?

Danke

Mfg

Ed


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du hast einen 4790 ohne K, dazu ein H97 Mainbaord dass kann nur mit 1600MHz Speicher umgehen.
Von 1333MHz zu 1600MHz ist der Leistungsgewinn zu gering als das du dass machen solltest, ist einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Daher brauchst nicht auf einen Z Chipsatz tauschen, die CPU lässt sich nicht übertakten, 
daher ist ein Mainbaord mit Z Chipsatz ebenso Geld aus dem Fenster geworfen..

Klar könntest du bei einem Z Board dann besseren / höher getakteten Arbeitsspeicher einbauen, aber das würde keinen Leistungsschub geben.
Erst ab ca. 4 GHz aufwärts wird schneller Ram erst interessant, darunter ist es ganz egal.

Belasse alles bei dem wie es ist !


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

Ich habe hier nochma l2 Bilder von Cpu Z bezüglich meines Arbeitsspeichers.
Ich hoffe ich habe da nichts vertauscht mit den 1333?

Ps Okay Belasse alles wie es ist !  

Dann brauche ich ja meine 2x4GB DDR3 Ram ja auch nicht zu verkaufen tauschen.

Danke

Mfg

Ed


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nein das sind 1333MHz, belasse es wie es ist, alles andere ist Geld verpuvert für nichts


----------



## derneuemann (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ist das so?
Ich habe selbst ein paar Vergleichsbenchmarks für mich gemacht. DDR 1600 zu DDR 1866 mit gleichen Timings. Meine CPU lief dabei @ Stock und diese ist auch schon etwas älter. ( Also 3,7GHz auf allen Kernen)
Der Zuwachs der min Fps lag bei 9,7%... 
Ich denke der Unterschied zwischen 1333 und 1600 sollte ähnlich aussehen. 
Ich habe getestet in Crysis 3 / BF4 / Crysis  was ich halt so da hatte...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Betriebst du deinen 3820 im Dual oder Quadchannel ?


----------



## derneuemann (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Quadchannel natürlich, 
habe nur diverse Benchs gemacht weil ich gerade am Feintuning meines Speichers bin.
Bin jetzt bei 1866MHz  8-10-9-23-155 und es zieht sich und zieht sich... 
Ich teste Prime95 800K für 60Minuten
Zum Glück sind die guten Stücke Dual Rank


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nimm dir auch mal HCI Memtest und Hyper Pi 0.99b zur Hand.

Prime 95 mit 800k ist nicht ausreichend.


----------



## derneuemann (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

HCI Memtest habe ich auch schon gemacht, nur Hyper PI nicht.
Erst hatte ich gedacht, meinen Speicher durch anderen zu ersetzen (zum Spaß), Kingston Hyper X Beast 4x8GB 2400MHz CL11 dual ranked.
Das macht aber echt keinen merkbaren Unterschied mehr. Klar der Durchsatz steigt, aber der ist bei Quadchannel nicht das Problem...

Danke für den Tipp mit Hyper Pi0.99b


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Davon abgesehen würde bei deinem Sandy E nicht 2400Mhz laufen dazu wöre CL 11 wäre verdammt schlecht, sollte schon CL9 dann sein 

Mit 1866MHz bist denke ich gut unterwegs, das passt schon so.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Cat, wenn Du mal wieder Langeweile hast, vielleicht könnten wir meinem 955BE mal ein wenig die Sporen geben.
Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, ob das mit der gegenwärtigen RAM-Mischbestückung überhaupt in einem vernünftigen Rahmen möglich ist: Produktvergleich G.Skill Value DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ), TeamGroup Elite Series DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (TED38G1333HC9DC01/TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## derneuemann (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen würde bei deinem Sandy E nicht 2400Mhz laufen dazu wöre CL 11 wäre verdammt schlecht, sollte schon CL9 dann sein
> 
> Mit 1866MHz bist denke ich gut unterwegs, das passt schon so.



War mir bekannt, dachte das Kit dann mit 2133MHz und verschärften Timings zu betreiben. Aber hat sich, nachdem Feintuning meines Rams eh erledigt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Cat, wenn Du mal wieder Langeweile hast, vielleicht könnten wir meinem 955BE mal ein wenig die Sporen geben.
> Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, ob das mit der gegenwärtigen RAM-Mischbestückung überhaupt in einem vernünftigen Rahmen möglich ist: Produktvergleich G.Skill Value DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ), TeamGroup Elite Series DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (TED38G1333HC9DC01/TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals Deutschland



Du hast wenn ich dein Profil so anschaue 2x Team Group und 2x GSkill drin.

Also 1. Vollbestückung ist für zum übertakten immer sehr sehr sehr schwer.

2. Vollbestückung mit 2 x 2 Unterschiedlichen Ramtaktraten und Timings ist noch viel schwerer.

Alle 4 verkaufen und 2x4 GB Speicher oder gleich 2x8GB kaufen.

Für deinen Phenom wäre dieser hier perfekt.

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL8-9-9-24 (F3-1866C8D-16GTX)

Der Speicher läuft auf 1900Mhz bei CL7-8-9-16 noch perfekt dazu gutes CPU NB übertakten.
Erst dann kommt der Kerntakt dran,
bei C2 geht es meist nicht ganz so hoch, aber 3,6-3,7 GHz ist meist machbar, bei ca. 2,6 GHz CPU-NB Takt.

Welche Stepping hat dein 955 ?


----------



## Icedaft (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Schlag mich wenn´s falsch ist, C3?


----------



## Murdoch (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mal ne blöde Frage....

Ich habe mich beim Speicher dummer Weise verkauft. 

Habe mir ein 16GB Kit 1600er CL7 TridentX bestellt anstatt 2400 CL10 was ich vorher auch schon hatte.

Wie ist der Unterschied jetzt von der Leistung? Da die Timings wesentlich besser sind von dem 1600er... ist das dann schneller? Seltsamer Weise ist das 1600er Kit auch teurer wie das 2400er 

Was sollte ich also eher nehmen? Das 1600er oder zurück schicken und das 2400er bestellen?

Bin grad verwirrt, da ich hier irgendwo was gelesen hatte dass die Timings sich doch stark auf die Geschwindigkeit auswirken


----------



## Icedaft (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

RAM-Speed ist, sollte ich nicht ganz falsch liegen,  wichtiger als die Timings, wobei wie Mehlstaubthecat oben schon schrieb, OC bei Vollbestückung so oder so nicht ganz unproblematisch ist (viele Boards zicken da).

Ich würde glaube ich den neuen RAM zurückschicken, den alten Verkaufen und dafür dieses Kit kaufen (sofern das OC Dir wichtig ist): G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Murdoch (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja den wollte ich eigentlich auch bestellen. 

Ok wenn der Takt wichtiger ist, dann schicke ich den 1600er zurück und bestell den 2400er. Ist eh günstiger.


----------



## derneuemann (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

An deiner Stelle würde ich das neue Kit wieder zurück schicken und das alte Kit versuchen zu verkaufen. 
Und dann das Trident X Kit mit 2400 CL 10 mit 2x8GB kaufen. Das ist schneller als dein altes, da das nur single ranked ist.  Dazu hättest du dann keine Vollbestückung. Kannst noch besser weiter takten.

Aber einen spürbaren Unterschied würde ich nicht mehr erwarten, aber messbar...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Schlag mich wenn´s falsch ist, C3?



C3 ist gutes Stepping beim Phenom da könnte dann bissel mehr gehen 

@Mudoch

1600 CL7

7/1600 x 2000 = 8.75 ns Nanosekunden Zugriffszeit auf deine erste CL Latenz.


2400 CL10

10/2400 x 2000 =8.3332 ns Nanosekunden Zugriffszeit auf deine erste CL Latenz.

Rein rechnerisch ist der 2400MHz CL10 schneller.

Takt geht vor Latenzen dennoch sollte das immer im guten Verhältnis bleiben.

Bestell den 2400MHz CL10 !

Genau wie Icedaft und derneuemann schon schreiben das passt 

Eine stimmt nicht ganz, wenn die CPU übertaktet ist, (größer als 4GHz was bei dir Standartakt ist)
ist der Unterschied von 1600 zu 2400 nicht nur messbar, der Unterschied ist spürbar.


----------



## Murdoch (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Na ja. Ich habe ja schon 2400er tridentx drin. Also dürfte ich keinen Unterschied spüren. [emoji12] 

Danke für die Info. Bestell dann das 16gb Kit


----------



## derneuemann (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du hast Trident X 2400 CL10 als 2x 4GB. Das ist single ranked.
Klar merkt man von 1600 zu 2400, aber von 2400 single ranked zu 2400 dual ranked nicht mehr so sehr...


----------



## Homerclon (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das 8GB Kit gibts auch als Dual Ranked.


----------



## derneuemann (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich glaube in zwischen nicht mehr


----------



## Murdoch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Das 8GB Kit gibts auch als Dual Ranked.


Jupp, meines sollte eines sein. 

Hatte ich mir ja hier empfehlen lassen. [emoji4]


----------



## derneuemann (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Habt ihr mal mit Aida64 geschaut ob euch 2 Ranks angezeigt werden?


----------



## Murdoch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal mit Aida64 geschaut ob euch 2 Ranks angezeigt werden?


Ne kann ich mal machen.

Edit :
Laut aida = 2 ranks, 8 banks. 

Also kein sr.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich weiß das es Dual Ranked ist, sonst hätte ich es niemals empfohlen !


----------



## Murdoch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich weiß das es Dual Ranked ist, sonst hätte ich es niemals empfohlen !


So in etwa habe ich auch gedacht, nur Kontrolle ist besser. [emoji2]


----------



## wolflux (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hat der i7 5820K eigentlich auch einen IMC der auf den Speicher-OC , MHz,  Einfluß hat?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie ist dass denn gemeint ?


----------



## wolflux (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jaein,  keine Ahnung warum beim Haswell-E auch 3400er Speicher läuft. Bisher habe ich mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt in wie weit der IMC hier Einfluss darauf nimmt. Sorry. Ich habe nur gelesen,  daß eigentlich der DDR4 Speicher auch nur aus DDR3 Chips besteht. 
 Bei meinem vorherigen Haswell 4770k ging der Speichertakt nur bis 2550Mhz., nur als Vergleich.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Je besser die IMC, umso höher kann man mit dem Speichertakt.
Der IMC scheint so gut zu sein das eben 3400MHz läuft.


----------



## wolflux (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Alles klar, dann ist es so einfach.
Dachte schon jetzt kommt etwas mit anderer Architektur. Dachte schon mal wenn DDR4 ausgereift ist neuen schnelleren Speicher zu kaufen, tippe mal bei Skylake bzw. Ende des Jahres, deshalb habe gefragt. 
Danke dir 
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## der8auer (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei Haswell-E sind die Mainboards und die RAM ICs im Moment das Problem. In der Regel limitiert hier nicht die CPU bzw. der IMC.


----------



## wolflux (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Bei Haswell-E sind die Mainboards und die RAM ICs im Moment das Problem. In der Regel limitiert hier nicht die CPU bzw. der IMC.



Genau daß wollte ich hören,  vielen Dank 
Wo du die Ram ICs erwähnst, schade das ich nur über den Referenztakt den Speichetakt anheben kann, ich habe das Asrock x99m mit dem Speicherteiler 133 laufen und dann ist bei 2666er Ram im XMP- Profil die Grenze. Cool wäre ohne die Einschränkung einen Takt zu wählen in dem man etwa Kontakte unterbricht im Slot oder auf der Platine. Aber das wird wohl bisher niemand versucht haben, in letzter Zeit kommen mir lauter komische Ideen. Sorry


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der Ram muss ja nicht zwangsläufig mit X,M.P laufen.
Manuell ist der ja auch einstellbar.
Da sollten dann auch anderer Speicherteiler möglich sein.


----------



## wolflux (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja, geht aber nur , wie gesagt über den Referenztakt. Na ja, ich werde noch etwas experimentieren,  aber ich tippe da kommt nicht mehr viel.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mal ne Frage. Was ist denn jetzt mit dem RAM der zusammen mit nem i7-4770K auf 1.75V von Der8auer getestet werden sollte? 
 oder hab ich da was verpasst.


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die "aktuellen Kaufempfehlungen gür Gaming PCs" im Startpost könnten ein upgrade gebrauchen. Da ist kaum was verfügbar, überhaupt ohne hohe Headspreader.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es gibt genug ohne hohen Headspreader  Einfach fragen, dann zeig ich dir dass !


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Es gibt genug ohne hohen Headspreader  Einfach fragen, dann zeig ich dir dass !



Das denke ich mir das es die gibt , nur sind sie halt nicht mehr im Startpost verlinkt. Kannst ja mal ein paar Links geben für 8 und 16 GB Kits die besonderst empfehlenswert und für einen guten Preis verfügbar sind. 
Es ist schon eine Weile her wo ich das letzte mal RAM kaufen musste, jetzt ist es aber wieder so weit.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dass machen wir anders  Sag mir was für ein Prozessor und welches Board, ich sag dir dann welchen Speicher 
Auswahl gibt es nicht viel beim Speicher, denn es gibt viel zu viel nicht empfehlenswerten Speicher.


----------



## McZonk (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Dass machen wir anders  Sag mir was für ein Prozessor und welches Board, ich sag dir dann welchen Speicher
> Auswahl gibt es nicht viel beim Speicher, denn es gibt viel zu viel nicht empfehlenswerten Speicher.



Was hälst du denn von der Idee, wenn du das mal in einem übersichtlichen Post mit passenden Links zusammenfasst, den wir dann im Startpost verlinken?


----------



## Homerclon (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Dass machen wir anders  Sag mir was für ein Prozessor und welches Board, ich sag dir dann welchen Speicher
> Auswahl gibt es nicht viel beim Speicher, denn es gibt viel zu viel nicht empfehlenswerten Speicher.


Wenn es nicht viele empfehlenswerte Speicher gibt, dann lassen diese sich doch wunderbar in einem Beitrag sammeln.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Im Startpost ist solch eine Liste, nur nicht ganz aktuell. (Mythos 8 / Kaufempfehlung)

Klar kann ich diese Liste aktualisieren, aber nur mit Zustimmung von Roman, es ist schließlich sein Thread


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Februar 2015)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

So Jungs , wo es gerade schon um Kaufberatung geht will ich mich mal hinten anstellen, ich bräuchte auch eine. 

Weiterhin eine Frage an den 8auern, du sagst die 2666er sind nicht verfügbar. Mir ist klar , dass der Beitrag alt ist, deswegen frage ich ob ich 2666er Riegel kaufen soll wenn Geizhals mir verfügbare raussucht ?
Ich hab diesbezüglich geguckt und finde 3-4 Stück die lieferbar sind. 
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2666, CL11-13-13-35 (F3-2666C11D-8GTXD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich kenn mich mit dem Stepping / Latenzen nicht gut aus, aber die Werte sehen vernünftig aus, genauso wie der Preis.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Welche CPU welches Board ?


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Dass machen wir anders  Sag mir was für ein Prozessor und welches Board, ich sag dir dann welchen Speicher
> Auswahl gibt es nicht viel beim Speicher, denn es gibt viel zu viel nicht empfehlenswerten Speicher.



Ok, also was mich angeht:

i5 3570K ---> MSI Z77 MPower
Hier kann ich den bereits verbauten RAM Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B) in Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): Speicher | heise online Preisvergleich in ein neues Officesystem abschieben, für das ich ansonsten auch neuen RAM kaufen müsste.

E3 1240 V3 ---> MSI Z87-G45 Gaming

E3 1230 ---> MSI B75MA-P45

Homerclons Vorschlag würde ich aber auch unterstützen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok versteh ich richtig, dass du für deinen i5 3570K neuen Speicher suchst und denn vorhandenen in einen der beiden System unten einbauen willst ?

Ist der 3570K übertaktet oder nicht ? Oder soll er übertaktet werden ?


----------



## k4lle (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach RAM, da ich von meinem P67 Board mit 2600k umsteigen möchte. 

Geplant sind 4790k und entweder ein MSI Z97 Gaming 5 oder ein MSI Z87 MPOWER SP Board. 

Die Empfehlungen von der8auer sind ja nicht mehr aktuell, da z.T. nicht mehr erhältlich. 

Wer hat Ideen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nimm das Z97 Board, weil aktueller !

Da du einen K CPU besitzt und du die zu 100% eines Tages übertakten wirst, ist es einer der beiden Kit´s.

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)

Leistung geht immer vor Optik ! Bevor hier kommt, "ne die gefallen mir nicht" oder dergleichen


----------



## k4lle (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die 4GB RIEGEL sind vermutlich SR oder?


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Z/H97 und 4770(vielleicht K)
Wären es bei mir.
Könntest du dich zur 2666 frage noch äußern auch wenn du den Thread nicht erstellt hast ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@Star_KillA 

Dein Board wird nur 1600MHz Speicher unterstützen.

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)

Timings kann ich dir noch verschärfen wenn du möchtest !

@k4lle
No, die sind Dual Ranked !


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Februar 2015)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok da musst du mich dann aufklären. Ist zwar kein 2011er Board , aber die H / Z 97 sind die aktuellsten Chipsätze und die Cpu ist auch so mit die beste für den Sockel. 

Warum wird das Board dann nicht reichen ?


----------



## IluBabe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

H97 Chipsätze unterstützen kein RAM OC -> max 1600MHz
Z87 CPO+RAM OC -> alles über 1600MHz to go


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ah super danke. Also wenn ich schnellen RAM will brauch ich zwangsläufig Z97 Boards ?


----------



## k4lle (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

so sieht es aus


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Gut das erscheint mir logisch.
Dann nochmal zum 2666er RAM.
Der8auer sagt 2014 das es den nicht mehr gibt , seine Benchmarks sagen das es der beste ist.
Ich habe welchen gesehen , ist mit dem alles ok oder gibt's da irgendein Hintertürchen ?


----------



## IluBabe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der 2400er geht genauso. Der 2666er ist quasi das gleiche wie der 2400er nur dass auf dem Teststand er ansprechbar war mit den Timings die von G.Skill vorgegeben wurden. Es ist quasi Rille ob du dir nun DDR3-2666, CL11-13-13-35 kaufst oder DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 und die ggf noch hochtaktest auf 2666er die dann aber nur CL11-14-14-35 machen, dafür aber nochmal nen Zwanni+ mehrkosten, die nicht gerechtfertigt sind. Gänge es darum könntest du auch DDR3-3000, CL12-14-14-35 kaufen die noch nen ticken besser sind nur wird dann der Preis nicht mehr der Leistung gerecht. Es geht oberhalb von 2400Mhz einfach zu stark auseinander.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ist das einen generelle Frage oder auf deinem 4770 mit H Chipsatz bezogen ?

Dein 4770 (non K) wird nicht von einem Z Chipsatzboard mit 2666 MHz Speicher profitieren, da die CPU zu langsam vom Takt arbeitet.

Erst über 4 GHz Kerntakt lohnt sich schneller Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ok versteh ich richtig, dass du für deinen i5 3570K neuen Speicher suchst und denn vorhandenen in einen der beiden System unten einbauen willst ?



Im Prinzip ja. Das 3. übrig gebliebene System braucht dann aber auch noch neuen RAM. 




> Ist der 3570K übertaktet oder nicht ? Oder soll er übertaktet werden ?



Der läuft seit kurzem mit 4,3 GHz. Ich habe die Übertaktung aber noch nicht exact ausgelotet, ich  hoffe da geht dann noch ein bischen mehr.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich würde sagen komm zu mir ins Teamspeak, dann sprechen wir mal über den Arbeitsspeicher.

( Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak / Signatur Link )


----------



## Don_Dan (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Nimm das Z97 Board, weil aktueller !
> 
> Da du einen K CPU besitzt und du die zu 100% eines Tages übertakten wirst, ist es einer der beiden Kit´s.
> 
> ...





MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> @k4lle
> No, die sind Dual Ranked !



Da auf den beiden 2400 CL10 Kits zu 99,9% die gleichen Chips (Samsung 4Gb B-rev) verbaut sind, sind die 4GB-Riegel also single-ranked.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Der 2400er geht genauso. Der 2666er ist quasi das gleiche wie der 2400er nur dass auf dem Teststand er ansprechbar war mit den Timings die von G.Skill vorgegeben wurden. Es ist quasi Rille ob du dir nun DDR3-2666, CL11-13-13-35 kaufst oder DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 und die ggf noch hochtaktest auf 2666er die dann aber nur CL11-14-14-35 machen, dafür aber nochmal nen Zwanni+ mehrkosten, die nicht gerechtfertigt sind. Gänge es darum könntest du auch DDR3-3000, CL12-14-14-35 kaufen die noch nen ticken besser sind nur wird dann der Preis nicht mehr der Leistung gerecht. Es geht oberhalb von 2400Mhz einfach zu stark auseinander.



Zwischen 2400 CL10 und 2666 CL11 ist ein großer Unterschied. Nicht so sehr von der Leistung an sich, aber von der Übertaktbarkeit. Auf den meisten 2400 CL10 Kits werden wie schon oben gesagt Samsung 4Gb B-rev Chips verbaut, die schaffen meistens gerade so DDR3-2500. Nur ganz selten werden mal Hynix 2Gb CFR oder 4Gb MFR verbaut, wie auf den 2666 CL11 Kits, dann kann man eventuell auch die Taktraten der anderen von dir genannten Kits erreichen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Ne kann ich mal machen.
> 
> Edit :
> Laut aida = 2 ranks, 8 banks.
> ...



Der 2400MHz CL10 8GB sollte Dual sein, laut Aussage von Murdoch !

Vielleicht mal in den RAM ausbauen lassen und unter den Heatspreader schauen lassen


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Dein 4770 (non K) wird nicht von einem Z Chipsatzboard mit 2666 MHz Speicher profitieren, da die CPU zu langsam vom Takt arbeitet.
> 
> Erst über 4 GHz Kerntakt lohnt sich schneller Arbeitsspeicher.



Steht aber nicht im Benchmark des Startposts das der 4770 auf Stock läuft ? 
Der Stocktakt liegt doch bei 3,5Ghz , wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Die Testergebnisse dort sagen doch aber unterschiede von 10-30% aus. 

I am confused

Falls ich mit dem TS auch gemeint war, mein PC macht gerade ein Backup.


----------



## Don_Dan (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Der 2400MHz CL10 8GB sollte Dual sein, laut Aussage von Murdoch !
> 
> Vielleicht mal in den RAM ausbauen lassen und unter den Heatspreader schauen lassen



Manchmal werden da auch andere Chips verbaut, die die höheren Spezifikationen nicht schaffen, einfach um sie los zu werden.  Als die Kits 2012 raus kamen, gab es noch einige dual-ranked Module mit Hynix Chips (meist als Review Kits), aber die meisten die sie gekauft haben hatten single-ranked Module mit Samsung Chips.
Ich persönlich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass man ein dual-ranked Kit bekommt. Oder einfach gleich das 16GB-Kit kaufen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie gesagt, ich würde zu einer Non K CPU nicht mehr als 1600MHz Speicher setzten, dass meine Meinung.


----------



## IluBabe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Zwischen 2400 CL10 und 2666 CL11 ist ein großer Unterschied. Nicht so sehr von der Leistung an sich, aber von der Übertaktbarkeit. Auf den meisten 2400 CL10 Kits werden wie schon oben gesagt Samsung 4Gb B-rev Chips verbaut, die schaffen meistens gerade so DDR3-2500. Nur ganz selten werden mal Hynix 2Gb CFR oder 4Gb MFR verbaut, wie auf den 2666 CL11 Kits, dann kann man eventuell auch die Taktraten der anderen von dir genannten Kits erreichen.


Wünschenswerterweise ist das so. Aber der Hersteller ist nur an das Einhalten der Timings beim Takt unter der vorgebenen Spannung gebunden. Insofern kann da so ziemlich alles drauf sein, hauptsache es trifft eben diese Spezifikationen. Klar sind höher getaktete Kits noch nen stück weiter besser, aber eben auch nicht den Aufpreis wert. Wenn man eben 20€ draufzahl von 1600 Cl9er zu 2400er CL10 dann ist das okay, 20 weitere Kröten für 2666er CL11 aus meiner Sicht nicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich würde zu einer Non K CPU nicht mehr als 1600MHz Speicher setzten, dass meine Meinung.



Gehts dir jetzt um das k im Namen oder um eine direkte Übertaktung ?


----------



## metalstore (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Gehts dir jetzt um das k im Namen oder um eine direkte Übertaktung ?



auf den namen direkt würde ich sagen (aktuell bei Intels i7 z.B: i7-4790 vs i7-4790*K*)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mir geht es darum, dass unter 4 GHz der Vorteil von schnellerm Ram zu klein ist, 
es sich daher nicht lohnt schnellen Ram zu kaufen.

Erst bei übertakteter CPU würde ich schnellen Speicher einbauen.

Dein 4770 ist nicht übertaktbar.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok das leuchtet mir ein.
Bis jetzt habe ich kein System also alles ist in der Planung => 
Wir haben alle Möglichkeiten :

Wäre es denn sinnvoll 2400 oder 2666er RAM zu kaufen , mit der Option ihn dann in 2 Jahren mit der CPU zu Übertakten ? (Meinetwegen auch nur CPU Übertakten)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Aso na dann 

Dann bist du hier aber falsch im Thread 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mir ist schon klar das es das Unterforum gibt , ich wollte trotzdem hier die Profis Fragen , vor allen Dingen weil mich jeder auf diesen Beitrag verwiesen hat. 

Und meine Frage steht auch immer noch im Raum , vergiss mein System und alles was damit zusammenhängt. 

Der8auer sagt 2666er RAM gibt es nicht mehr. Gleichzeitig ist es der beste in seinen Tests.. Kann ich , wenn ich dennoch welchen finde , ihn bedenklos kaufen solange er Dual ranked ist ?


----------



## derneuemann (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi alle zusammen,
mal eine Frage, die nicht auf den Sinn geprüft werden soll 
Kann mir einer ein Kit mit 2x 8GB empfehlen, mit dem man @1600MHz die Timings 6-6-6-18 schafft?

Natürlich Dual Ranked...


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mit deinen Kriterien habe ich nur das gefunden: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-8-8-24 (F3-1600C7D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eine Garantie auf die gewünschten Timings wird Dir aber wohl keiner geben können.


----------



## k4lle (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was haltet ihr von dem 

TeamGroup Xtreem Series DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (TXD316G2400HC10QDC01).

Bietet die gleichen Timings wie das G.Skill Set. Würde den Speicher gleich mit dem Board und der CPU bei Caseking bestellen.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nix, da dieser mehr-als-flüssige Prollspoiler da nicht abnehmbar ist und die Riegel zudem noch teurer sind:

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

TeamGroup Xtreem Series DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (TXD316G2400HC10QDC01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## derneuemann (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Mit deinen Kriterien habe ich nur das gefunden: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-8-8-24 (F3-1600C7D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Eeine Garantie auf die gewünschten Timings wird Dir aber wohl keiner geben können.


Danke, aber bei Geizhals schauen kann ich auch, es geht um außerhalb der Hersteller Spezifikationen.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nix, da dieser mehr-als-flüssige Prollspoiler da nicht abnehmbar ist und die Riegel zudem noch teurer sind:
> 
> G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Muss dir widersprechen: Hab den Speicher selbst und bei dem kann man oben die Finnen sehrwohl abnehmen. Wird von je 1 Schraube an der Seite gehalten.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Na dann ist ja gut, auf den Bildern der Herstellerseite geht das aber nicht hervor (oder ich habe was übersehen). G.Skill wirbt damit ja als Feature (Garantie bleibt erhalten).


----------



## IluBabe (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Muss dir widersprechen: Hab den Speicher selbst und bei dem kann man oben die Finnen sehrwohl abnehmen. Wird von je 1 Schraube an der Seite gehalten.


du meinst aber jetzt den Trident X? Nicht die TeamGroup! Bei nem übertakten Speicher der auf 1,65V läuft sollte man dann doch nicht vollständig die Kühlkörper abnehmen.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vollständig nicht, aber die (abnehmbaren) Finnen oben bringen jetzt nicht wirklich so viel mehr Wärmeabfuhr (für den "Normal-OC"), das man gut darauf verzichten kann.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



IluBabe schrieb:


> du meinst aber jetzt den Trident X? Nicht die TeamGroup! Bei nem übertakten Speicher der auf 1,65V läuft sollte man dann doch nicht vollständig die Kühlkörper abnehmen.



Jup, ich meine die TridentX 
Da nimmt man auch nicht vollständig den Kühlkörper ab, sondern nur die "Lamellen"/Finnen oben.
Sieht dann so aus: 
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/ram/ddr3/gskill_tridentx_2600/i/gskill_tridentx_2600_8.jpg
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcga...rmal_GSkill_TridentX_F3-2400C10D-16GTX_23.JPG
http://images.bit-tech.net/news_images/2012/04/g-skill-modular-trident-x/article_img.jpg

1,65V sind bei dem 2400MHz TridentX noch Standardspannung. (Siehe hier: TridentX - F3-2400C10D-16GTX - G.SKILL DDR3 Memory)
Hast aber recht...bei 1,65V sollte man den Speicher nicht ohne Kühlkörper betreiben.
Habe meinen sogar auf 1,55V Undervolted. Läuft super


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nur zum Verständnis, RAM OHNE Kühlkörper sieht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mann beim G.Skill die Finne abnimmt, bleibt der eigentliche Kühlkörper noch dran und das sollte auch mit OC noch ausreichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok also mal wieder ein paar Posts für nix fabriziert. Das war aber schon vorher klar das beim TridentX die Leiste oben drauf abnehmbar ist wurde hier auch schon oft genug angesprochen. Der Ich muss dir widersprechen Einwurf ist also vollkommen unnötig gewesen, weil Icedaft sich auf die TeamGroup Xtreem Series bezogen hat.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es ist halt in Schriftform manchmal etwas schwer darzustellen bzw. muß man manchmal sehr genau aufpassen, das man auch den Richtigen mit der korrekten Antwort anspricht...


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

OK, Sorry, War dann ein Missverständnis von mir. 
Aber ich dachte wirklich das Icedraft den TridentX meint.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das "R" schenke ich Dir...


----------



## Don_Dan (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Wünschenswerterweise ist das so. Aber der Hersteller ist nur an das Einhalten der Timings beim Takt unter der vorgebenen Spannung gebunden. Insofern kann da so ziemlich alles drauf sein, hauptsache es trifft eben diese Spezifikationen. Klar sind höher getaktete Kits noch nen stück weiter besser, aber eben auch nicht den Aufpreis wert. Wenn man eben 20€ draufzahl von 1600 Cl9er zu 2400er CL10 dann ist das okay, 20 weitere Kröten für 2666er CL11 aus meiner Sicht nicht.



Nein, auf Kits über DDR3-2400 kann nicht alles drauf sein, denn es gibt nur eine sehr geringe Anzahl verfügbarer Chips, die diese Spezifikationen überhaupt schaffen. Vor 2 bis 3 Jahren waren das 2Gb Chips, also waren alle 4GB-Module dual-ranked. Zum einen Samsung 2Gb D-rev für 2666 CL10, 2600 CL10, 2400 CL9 und manchmal 2666 CL11. Zum anderen Hynix 2Gb CFR für 2800 CL12, 2666 CL11, 2666 CL12. Alles was diese Spezifikationen nicht geschafft hat, wurde dann zu 2400 CL10, 2400 CL11 oder noch niedriger. Außerdem gab es noch ältere Hynix 2Gb BFR Chips auf einigen 2400 CL9, 2400 CL10 und 2400 CL11 Kits, die sind aber relativ selten. Danach kamen die 4Gb Chips, also single-ranked 4GB-Module und dual-ranked 8GB-Module. Zum einen Hynix 4Gb MFR für 3200 CL13, 3150 CL12, 3100 CL, 3000 CL12, 2933 CL12, 2800 CL12, 2666 CL11 und 2666 CL12.  Zum anderen Samsung 4Gb B-rev, die leider nicht gut gehen und als maximale Spezifikation 2400 CL10 schaffen. Von den 4Gb MFR werden dann alle die die oben genannten Spezifikationen nicht schaffen auf 2400 CL10 oder 2400 CL11 verbaut, deshalb sind sie dort auch manchmal zu finden. Es gibt wohl auch noch neuere Samsung 2Gb Chips, die manchmal auf den 2400 CL10 Kits zu finden sind, über die habe ich aber noch nichts herausgefunden.

Wenn man gern übertaktet sollte man es sich deshalb schon überlegen, ob man nicht doch die 2666 CL11 nimmt, weil eben Hynix 4Gb MFR Chips garantiert sind und man mehr Spaß mit ihnen haben kann. 



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Der8auer sagt 2666er RAM gibt es nicht mehr. Gleichzeitig ist es der beste in seinen Tests.. Kann ich , wenn ich dennoch welchen finde , ihn bedenklos kaufen solange er Dual ranked ist ?



Der beste Speicher in seinem Test ist ein 2666 CL10 Kit, die sind immer dual-ranked weil auf diesen Kits nur Samsung 2Gb D-rev Chips verbaut wurden. Diese Chips waren auch auf 2600 CL10 und 2400 CL9 Kits zu finden und wurden schon vor einiger Zeit eingestellt. Die letzten Reste bei den Händlern sind mittlerweile fast überall vergriffen. Wenn du ein Kit findest kannst du sie aber bedenkenlos kaufen.



derneuemann schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> mal eine Frage, die nicht auf den Sinn geprüft werden soll
> Kann mir einer ein Kit mit 2x 8GB empfehlen, mit dem man @1600MHz die Timings 6-6-6-18 schafft?
> 
> Natürlich Dual Ranked...



8GB-Module sind momentan immer dual-ranked, aber DDR3-1600 mit 6-6-6-18 wird keins dieser Kits schaffen.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Wenn man gern übertaktet sollte man es sich deshalb schon überlegen, ob man nicht doch die 2666 CL11 nimmt, weil eben Hynix 4Gb MFR Chips garantiert sind und man mehr Spaß mit ihnen haben kann.


Da liegt/lag der Hase im Pfeffer begraben. Mal bekommst du nen 2400er mit Chips die auch potenziel höher takten und mal nicht. Irgendwann hat sich das auch mit den 2666ern als Empfehlung gegessen. Vormals waren 2133er die Grenze und davor 1866er von sich bessere und halt schlechter Chips drauf getummelt haben.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Februar 2015)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke Don_Dan für die Antwort 

Es wurde eben gefragt ob der Speicher die genannten Latenzen schafft. Die genannten Zahlen waren doch aber recht niedrig , will die Person jetzt undervolten oder wie muss ich das verstehen ? 

Ich muss erwähnen dass ich bei der Latenz noch nie verstanden habe was genau das ist.
Aber im Test und auch sonst wird ja immer gezeigt das höhere Werte besser sind, warum wird jetzt nach niedrigen gefragt ?


----------



## metalstore (2. Februar 2015)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kleine Hilfe: je kleiner der Quotient aus Latenz und Speichertakt ist, desto besser ist es 
Also niedrigere Latenz bei gleichem Speichertakt oder gleiche Latenz bei höherem Speichertakt (oder halt niedrigere Latenz bei höherem Speichertakt) ist besser


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Februar 2015)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok das klingt verwirrend , aber schonmal ein guter Punkt zum merken, dank dir.

Sind 3000er Rams mit latenzen um die 6-7er Werte also sehr sehr schnell und sehr teuer oder unmöglich ?

Und was genau rechnet man da ?

Die Latenz wird ja durch 4 Werte angeben wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ich kann ja nicht die Frequenz durch 4 verschiedene Werte teilen.


----------



## metalstore (2. Februar 2015)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja, da es sie nicht gibt: kein Preis vorhanden  und vermutlich ja


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Februar 2015)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also umso geringer die Werte die in den Bindestrichen sind umso besser ? 
Kann man das als Faustregel sagen oder wieder falsch ? *nicht hauen*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja ! 

1600 MHz CL7 ist sehr gut, CL9 Standard, drüber ist sehr schlecht 
1866 MHz CL8 ist sehr gut, CL9 Standard, drüber ist sehr schlecht 
2133 MHz CL9 ist Standard, drüber ist sehr schlecht 
2400 MHz CL9 ist sehr gut, CL10 Standard, drüber ist sehr schlecht 
2666MHz CL11 ist sehr gut 

Das gilt nur für "Otto normal Käufer" Benchmark und Overclocker schauen auf andere Werte.
Welche Chip drunter sind etc. 
Es gibt auch Ram module wo für 2000MHz und CL9 spezifiziert sind,
aber locker 2800MHz und CL8 laufen ( unter Benchbedingungen), 
leider nur als 2 GB Module zu finden, dass nur als Beispiel !


----------



## IluBabe (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Danke Don_Dan für die Antwort
> 
> Es wurde eben gefragt ob der Speicher die genannten Latenzen schafft. Die genannten Zahlen waren doch aber recht niedrig , will die Person jetzt undervolten oder wie muss ich das verstehen ?
> 
> ...


Ich denke das wird bildlich dargestellt weiterhelfen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke, dass ist genial.


----------



## Elthy (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich möchte meinen Arbeitspeicher erweitern:
Ich habe auf meinem Asrock Z77 Pro 3 2*4 GB 1600 Corsair LP (diese hier. Jetzt möchte den RAM etwas erweitern, allerdings sind mir 70€ für noch so ein Kit zu teuer, ausserdem brauche ich keine 16GB, sondern 10-12 wären genug.
Ich habe in einem Leserbrief an PCGH gelesen das es Performancenachteile bringt wenn man 3 Module installiert hat, aber wie siehts bei 4 Modulen:
2*4GB+2*2GB, ich dachte an die hier: 4GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hast Du deine CPU übertaktet oder planst dies zu tun, dann vergiss eine Aufrüstung des RAMs mit Vollbestückung. Verkaufe den jetzigen RAM und besorge Dir ein 16GB-Kit mit 2x 8GB-Riegeln:
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Elthy (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das klingt garnicht so schlecht, übertakten tue ich und bei den RAM Preisen kriege ich für mein altes Kit bestimmt noch einiges. Den roten Kühlkörper kann man abnehmen, oder? Das ganze muss nämlich unter meinen Dark Rock Pro 2 passen...


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja, die roten Finnen kann man abnehmen.


----------



## Elthy (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:
Die von dir genannten sind besser als dieser hier (16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,), da sie nur CL10 und nicht CL11 haben, oder?

Wenn ich mir die Performanceverbesserungen im CPU-Limit angucke kann ichs kaum erwarten was anständiges zu bestellen, die beiden Spiele die meinen i5@4.2Ghz ins Schwitzen bringen sollten davon gut profitieren: Minecraft (schwer gemoddet, Server+Client) und Kerbal Space Program (ebenfalls extrem gemoddet)...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nimm dir Trident X mit CL10 sind besser als CL11. Speziell wenn du übertaktet, ist das auch noch was wert, niedrigere Latenzen zu haben


----------



## Elthy (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok, dann wird jetzt auf Mitternacht gewartet. Meinen alten RAM müsste ich gut hier aufm Marktplatz loswerden können, oder?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja sollte gehen, du hast 100 Posts und bist schon 2 Monate hier im Forum


----------



## Elthy (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

So, 16GB sind verbaut, nett das es seit Bestellung weniger als 40 Stunden sind.

In CPU-Z zeigt er mir das hier an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das so richtig oder muss ich noch was einstellen?


----------



## metallica2006 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

Link geht nicht


----------



## Elthy (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Merkwürdig, sollte aber jetzt behoben sein.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja, Einstellungen passen so !


----------



## Elthy (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich hatte seit gestern mit einigen Abstürzen zu kämpfen, jetzt hab ich mal Memtest86 angeschmissen, der hat schon nach wenigen Minuten Fehler gefunden. Also geht der Arbeitspeicher zurück an Mindfactory, das ärgerlichste sind dabei die langen Zeiten zum Ein- und Ausbauen, das Montagesystem vom Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 ist einfach furchtbar...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du solltest zuwert mal deine DRAM Spannung überprüfen ob die auch passt, bevor du deinen Arbeitsspeicher verdächtigst


----------



## Elthy (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wow, danke für den Hinweis. Die Spannung hab ich vor 2 Jahren festgesetzt als ich mein Prozessor übertaktet habe, die stand noch auf 1,5V. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das der RAM bei 1,5V noch so gut funktioniert, ich hätte gedacht das es nichtmal für Booten reicht...


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sind 1.5 jetzt zu viel oder zu wenig Spannung ?


----------



## IluBabe (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Sind 1.5 jetzt zu viel oder zu wenig Spannung ?


1,5V ist die Standardspannung. Da die 2400er oc Riegel sind genehmigen die sich halt auch eine ihrem oc nach gerichtete Spannung von 1,65V. Was aber absolut unverdächtig ist. Und zu wenig Spannung ist es auch nicht, den es gibt auch Kits die mit nur 1,35V laufen.

Im Endeffekt gibt es da also kein zuviel oder zu wenig sondern einen Takt mit Timings der zum stabilen Betrieb eben eine entsprechende Spannung sich genehmigt und je nach Anwendugnsfall ist es dann halt sinnvoll undervoltedten RAm normale Riegel oder eben oc-RAM zu verwenden.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke, also könnte man Elthys Problem durch eine Spannungserhöhung beheben ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mit sehr hocher Wahrscheinlichkeit , ja !


----------



## Easy4Breezy (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo,

ich stelle mir gerade einen neuen PC zusammen und hätte eine Fragen bezüglich des RAMs.
Dieser hier sollte Dual Ranked sein, wegen der Angabe 2Rx8:

http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX316C9SR_8.pdf

Ich würde mir Einen davon kaufen und irgendwann später Einen Zweiten, um vielleicht auf 16GB zu kommen.
Oder soll ich mir lieber ein 2x4GB Kit kaufen, das zwar im Dual Channel läuft, aber nur Single Ranked?
Oder gibt es Dual Rank RAMs mit 2x4GB im Dual Channel?
Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist erst ab 8 GB ein RAM Dual ausgestattet.

Daher die Frage ganz allgemein:

Single Channel/Dual Rank 8GB VS. Dual Channel/Single Rank 2x4GB

Da ich den RAM von Kingston ganz schick finde und bisher nur gute Erfahrungen machen konnte damit, würde ich mir von der Marke wieder einen kaufen, außer jemand kann ich Moment etwas Besseres empfehlen.

Viele Dank schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## Homerclon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es wird immer unwahrscheinlicher noch 4GB Riegel mit Dual Ranked zu bekommen, aber es ist nicht unmöglich.
Letzten Oktober hab ich z.b. noch ein solches bekommen. Aber eine Garantie gibts da nicht.


----------



## derneuemann (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Von diesen
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Series-Blue-DDR3-1866-CL9-8GB-Kit::20653.html
 habe ich zwei Kits, eins in 2012 gekauft und eins in 2014 gekauft. Beide sind Dual Ranked. 
Ansonsten aber keine heraus ragenden Kits...


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was genau ist denn Dual Channel ? Werben die Hersteller nicht schon ziemlich lange damit ? (Sehe das immer auf meinem Board geschrieben)


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei Dual-Channel werden 2 RAM-Riegel zu einem zusammengefasst und man hat (theoretisch!) die doppelte Bandbreite, da auf 2 Riegeln geschrieben und/oder gelesen wird.

Normalerweiße arbeitet ein System so, das es zuerst den 1. Riegel vollmacht und erst wenn dieser Voll ist,  anfängt den 2. zu befüllen. 
Bei Dual Channel werden die Daten auf beide Riegel gleichmäßig verteilt.


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also sozusagen eine Art raid 1 ? (Das wo aus 2 Festplatte eine schnelle gemacht wird) 

Und kann man Dual Channel durch richtige Bestückung erreichen oder durch den richtigen Ramriegel kauf ?
Also kommts auf den RAM an oder darauf dass man sie in bestimmter Form reinsteckt


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ne, ein Raid 1 wäre gespiegelt. 
Dual-Channel ist dann eher wie Raid 0, kann man aber nicht so vergleichen weil das verfahren ein anderes ist.
Ganz genau kannst du es hier nachlesen:  Wikipedia Dual Channel 


Dual Channel wird vom Board gemacht, nicht vom RAM selbst.
Wie der Name *DUAL *Channel schon sagt gibt es auf dem Board *2* Kanäle (A+B) und  es wird je 1 Riegel in Kanal A und B gesteckt, wodurch die beiden Riegel als ein großes "Volume"/"Device" angesprochen werden.

Natürlich sollte man gleiche/gleichartige RAM-Riegel verbauen, aber mit unterschiedlichen gehts auch. (Was meiner Meinung nach ein vergehen ist).
Kommt auch aufs Board an. Manche können mit unterschiedlichen RAM-Riegeln gut umgehen, andere wiederum gar nicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also hat man immer Dual Channel solange das Board das unterstütz und man 2 gleichgroße Riegel einbaut ?


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nicht IMMER. Mann kann die Riegel trotz Dual-Channel auch so reinstecken, das sie im Single Channel arbeiten. (<- auch doof )
Beispiel: Bei meinem Board muss je 1 Riegel in Channel A und B sein damit diese im Dual-Channel genutzt werden. 
Wenn ich jetzt aber 2 Riegel nur in Channel A stecke, werden die RAM-Riegel einzeln (Single Channel) angesprochen.

Also klare Vorraussetzungen für Dual Channel sind:

- Mainboard muss Dual-Channel fähig sein bzw. Dual Channel unterstützen.
- 2 RAM-Riegel die die gleichen Spezifikationen haben (Kapazität, Taktung, CL)
- Die RAM-Riegel müssen so im Mainboard verbaut sein, das sie im Dual-Channel angesprochen/genutzt werden.

Ist meistens (zu 99,999999%) im Handbuch des Mainboards beschrieben, wie die Riegel verbaut werden müssen und welche Riegel unterstützt werden.


----------



## Easy4Breezy (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hm, also eher das 8GB Modul kaufen und später eines dazu.
Ich habe irgendwie gelesen, dass ein Dual Ranked Kit auch ähnlich wie ein Dual Channel angesprochen wird und man daher 4x8GB mit Dual Rank gar nicht so ohne Probleme verwenden kann,  da zu viele Ranks besetzt sind.
Also ist es doch so, dass ich lieber ein Dual Ranked Modul im Single Channel kaufe und dann trotzdem den gleichen Speed habe, oder was bringt mir das Dual Ranked?
Dual Channel bringt ja je nach System vielleicht 5 bis maximal 10% bessere RAM-Zugriffszeiten, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Easy4Breezy (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also laut Wikipedia ist die Bandbreite identisch.
Also es macht keinen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt 4x4 GB Module einbaue mit jeweils einem Rank, womit man auf 4 Ranks käme, oder ob ich 2x8GB Module mit 2 Ranks jeweils, da dies wieder 4 Ranks entspräche, aber laut Computerbase (AMDs Kaveri und der Speicher - ComputerBase) sind zwei Dual Rank Module insgesamt dann doch die bessere Wahl. Kann das so jemand bestätigen, ob ich das richtig verstehe?


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei Dual-Ranked RAM handelt es sich um eine andere interne Organisation innerhalb der RAM-Module. 
Eine "Rank" respektive "Bank" stellt einen 64 Bit breiten Datenblock dar, der die Daten auf die einzelnen DRAM-Chips aufteilt. Da herkömmlicher (unbuffered) Desktop-RAM mit 8-bittigen Chips daherkommt, benötigt eine Bank folglich acht Stück, um die volle Leistung zu entfachen.
Beim Dual-Ranked-RAM sind nun zwei solcher Datenblöcke auf einem Modul vorhanden, sodass die doppelte Menge an Chips vorhanden sein muss. Bei gleicher Kapazität müsste also beispielsweise die Größe der einzelnen Chips halbiert werden, um auf die benötigte Anzahl zu kommen. Zwar können die beiden Bänke nicht parallel angesprochen werden, da DDR3 die Anbindung von 64 Bit pro Modul vorsieht, allerdings kann die Geschwindigkeit über die abwechselnde Beschreibung teils deutlich erhöht werden. Ist eine Bank beispielsweise gerade "beschäftigt" beziehungsweise nicht ansprechbar, kann über den gleichen Kanal direkt die zweite angesprochen werden, ohne den Umweg über ein anderes Modul gehen zu müssen.


----------



## Easy4Breezy (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Okay, das klingt schon mal einleuchtend.
Aber ist dann ein Single Dual-Ranked schneller mit 8GB oder 2x4GB im Dual Channel?
Bzw. was macht normalerweise mehr Sinn, wenn man das maximale aus dem System holen möchte?


----------



## Icedaft (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dual-Ranked-Dual-Channel  G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## maxx2332 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ist wirklich niemand mal darauf eingegangen wie schwammig Mythos 6 aufgeklärt worden ist, da einfach nichts über den Benchmark bekannt ist  und viel zu wenig Messwerte bekannt sind?

So kann man einfach nichts vernünftig aus der "Aufklärung" schließen. Ausser das 1600 C9 nur nen 10 weniger kostet als 2400 C10 das ist die einzige fundierte Aussage.


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



maxx2332 schrieb:


> Ist wirklich niemand mal darauf eingegangen wie schwammig Mythos 6 aufgeklärt worden ist, da einfach nichts über den Benchmark bekannt ist  und viel zu wenig Messwerte bekannt sind?
> 
> So kann man einfach nichts vernünftig aus der "Aufklärung" schließen. Ausser das 1600 C9 nur nen 10 weniger kostet als 2400 C10 das ist die einzige fundierte Aussage.



Ich habe mich dabei an den PCGH-Test gehalten: Spiele-Benchmarktest für CPUs und Grafikkarten: Battlefield 4, Watch Dogs, Skyrim und mehr - so testet PCGH - FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele - Battlefield 4


----------



## maxx2332 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das hilft hier leider nicht wirklich. Das Problem was ich mit dem Test habe ist, dass er sehr kurz ist, wenn er tatsächlich nur 20 Sekunden lang ist. Weiter ist die Auslastung nicht konstant was eben immer wieder für Drops und Peaks sorgen kann, die dann weiter die Durchschnitts-FPS verfälschen.

Könnte ja auch sein das die Leistung des RAMs nur einmal während der Sequenz benötigt wird um ein paar Sachen zu laden, wodurch die FPS aufgrund des langsameren RAM, welche den Dateneingang der GPU nicht auslasten können, einbrechen und sich erst danach normalisieren würden und auf die tatsächlichen Durchschnitts FPS zusteuern. Weiter können die max FPS ebenso deutlich höher sein für den schnelleren RAM und so den Durchschnitt deutlich verändern. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass der Test überhaupt nichts aussagt, aber Aussagen wie 


der8auer schrieb:


> Bei 1080p mit zwei Karten fällt der Unterschied dafür deutlich größer aus. Die Durchschnitts-FPS steigen um 11 Bilder pro Sekunde an und die Minimum FPS sogar um 13, was einem Zuwachs von etwa 12 % entspricht. *Also etwa dem gleichen Unterschied als würde man von einem i7-2700K auf einen i7-4770K umsteigen.*



Lassen sich nicht wirklich auf einem 20 Sekunden Test aufbauen. 

Der höher getaktete RAM ist schneller und schützt besser vor drops. Das denke ich kann man sagen und deshalb ist der teurere RAM auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Die Tests sind absolut reproduzierbar und die gerechneten Frames bleiben gleich. Ob der Test nun 20 Sekunden oder 20 Minuten lang ist. Ich habe jeden Run 3 mal durchgeführt und daraus den Mittelwert gebildet. Damit kommst du auf 60 Sekunden Gesamtlaufzeit. 

Ich weiß nicht wie du dir Peaks vorstellst, aber in der Praxis hast du nie mal plötzlich 20 Frames mehr oder weniger als sonst. Da würde etwas gewaltig nicht stimmen.

Natürlich ist die Auslastung nicht konstant - das ist ja auch der Sinn des Tests. Ich könnte den Test auch mit synthetischen Benchmarks machen, aber das sagt den Usern hier doch überhaupt nichts. Wenn ich nur die Lese- und Schreibrate aufführen würde, würde jeder meckern, da es nicht mit einem Spiel zu vergleichen ist.



> Der höher getaktete RAM ist schneller und schützt besser vor drops. Das denke ich kann man sagen und deshalb ist der teurere RAM auch empfehlenswert.




Genau das ist doch auch die Aussage der Diagramme?

Die Aussage bzgl. 2700K vs 4770K ist dennoch richtig. Die Frames lügen nicht


----------



## derneuemann (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich stimme an der Stelle der8auer zu!
Was soll man denn sonst testen?
Aber wie steht es um ein Ergebnis des Langzeittests des Speichers mit 1,75Volt?


----------



## BenGun_ (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann er gerade nicht überprüfen da der IMC von der CPU abgebrannt ist


----------



## maxx2332 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Im Anhang sieht man vielleicht eher was ich meine.

Wenn durch den schnelleren Speicher. Der erste Drop komplett verhindert wird. Würden die durchschnitts FPS und auch die min. FPS deutlich ansteigen da der Test eben nur 20 Sekunden lang ist und ein Drop oder ähnliches die Durchschnitts FPS deutlich beeinflussen kann. Während eines Laufes über 10 minuten wäre ein solcher Drop aber weniger fatal, weil er immer mehr an Relevanz verliert. Das meinte ich damit und damit hat dein Test auch kein Ergebnis das sich so aufs Spielen übertragen lässt, dass gilt allerdings für fast alle Spiele Benchmarks.

Man hätte anhand der Diagramme einfach gesehen wie groß der Einfluss tatsächlich ist, denn die Zahlen kleiner Messreihen lügen oftmals.


Edit: Damit ist das Thema aber auch erledigt für mich.

Quelle des Bildes: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich stimme an der Stelle der8auer zu!
> Was soll man denn sonst testen?
> Aber wie steht es um ein Ergebnis des Langzeittests des Speichers mit 1,75Volt?



Dieser lief problemlos die 30 Tage durch. Ich bin noch am überlegen wie ich das in den ersten Beitrag einbinde, da ich es nicht für sinnvoll halte 30 screenshots von Prime95 einfach hochzuladen


----------



## derneuemann (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



maxx2332 schrieb:


> Im Anhang sieht man vielleicht eher was ich meine.
> 
> Wenn durch den schnelleren Speicher. Der erste Drop komplett verhindert wird. Würden die durchschnitts FPS und auch die min. FPS deutlich ansteigen da der Test eben nur 20 Sekunden lang ist und ein Drop oder ähnliches die Durchschnitts FPS deutlich beeinflussen kann. Während eines Laufes über 10 minuten wäre ein solcher Drop aber weniger fatal, weil er immer mehr an Relevanz verliert. Das meinte ich damit und damit hat dein Test auch kein Ergebnis das sich so aufs Spielen übertragen lässt, dass gilt allerdings für fast alle Spiele Benchmarks.
> 
> ...



Genau genommen hast du Recht, das alle benchs im Netz unzureichend sind. Theoretisch müsste man ein komplettes Spiel durch benchen. Beispiel GPU´s, es ist immer wieder so, das Tests unterschiedlicher Plattformen, sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse zu Tage fördern. Das ber nicht weil die Tests mit Geld bezahlt wurden, sondern weil jeder eine andere Szene testet.

Beim Speicher wäre es dann ähnlich, kommt der zugewinn an Leistung über im Spiel zum tragen, oder nur in 10% der Fälle.

Aber wie will man sowas besser testen?


----------



## Pitfall (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dual-Ranked-Dual-Channel  G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Kann man dieses 16GB Kit für ein Asrock Z77 Extreme6 mit einem 3770K@4,5 empfehlen? 

Und laufen diese dann auch mit T1 oder ist das beim 3770K nebenrangig?

Oder wäre dieses Kit mit 1,60V, 2133/CL9:  
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2133, CL9-11-11-31 (F3-2133C9D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
besser geeignet?


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Genau genommen hast du Recht, das alle benchs im Netz unzureichend sind. Theoretisch müsste man ein komplettes Spiel durch benchen. Beispiel GPU´s, es ist immer wieder so, das Tests unterschiedlicher Plattformen, sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse zu Tage fördern. Das ber nicht weil die Tests mit Geld bezahlt wurden, sondern weil jeder eine andere Szene testet.
> 
> Beim Speicher wäre es dann ähnlich, kommt der zugewinn an Leistung über im Spiel zum tragen, oder nur in 10% der Fälle.
> 
> Aber wie will man sowas besser testen?



Das ist schon richtig, aber man sollte auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Bei 40 verschiedenen Konfigurationen ist es klar, dass ich keine Stunde oder länger pro Konfiguration testen kann.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, aber man sollte auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Bei 40 verschiedenen Konfigurationen ist es klar, dass ich keine Stunde oder länger pro Konfiguration testen kann.



Das meine ich ja, wie will man so was leisten...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Pitfall schrieb:


> Kann man dieses 16GB Kit für ein Asrock Z77 Extreme6 mit einem 3770K@4,5 empfehlen?
> 
> Und laufen diese dann auch mit T1 oder ist das beim 3770K nebenrangig?
> 
> ...



Nimm G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
und alles ist ist gut ! Eine Ivy Bridge verträgt zu einem sehr hohen Prozentsatz auch 2400MHz und 1,65V stellt kein Problem dar.
In 80% der Fälle laufen die auch mit 1t, dass aber nicht Ram abhängig, sonder IMC abhängig, somit CPU bedingt ob es läuft oder nicht.
Viel Spass damit !


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was mir bei dieser Fragestellung wieder hochkommt , was entscheidet welchen RAM Takt man kaufen sollte ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Lese dazu bitte Mythos 3 mal durch ! 
Es wird nicht "entschieden", dass Erfahrungssache was auf einem Prozessor läuft und was nicht.
Ich weiß sowas auswendig


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also ist der IMC der CPU entscheidend ?
Ich will mit einen Xeon 31 kaufen und da wurde mir "nur" zu 1600er geraten. Liegt das am IMC des Xeon ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Beim Xeon liegt es am Bios von einen H Board, dass eben nur 1600Mhz zulässt.
Auch ein Xeon kann mehr Ramtakt gut verkraften, nur wirklich bringen tut es ihm nichts, denn er ist unter 4 GHz getaktet.
Erst ab 4 GHz aufwärts rate ich zu schnellerem Ram und auch nur dann wenn es eine K CPU ist die übertaktet wird.
Ein 4970k z.B sollte immer mit 2400MHz+ Ram zusammen laufen gelassen werden, der hat schon im Standard 4 GHz ohne Turbo.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Laut den Tests von der8auer würde der Xeon genau so gut beschleunigt. 
Aber ein Z Board + 2400MHz Ram für ein Xeon ist auch aus meiner Sicht, naja...
Ich würde wenn ich jetzt einen Xeon kaufen würde, ihn auf ein B85 (mehr brauche ich nicht) mit 1600MHZ / CL7 Speicher setzen.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was ist denn der b85 im Vergleich zum h97 für ein Chipsatz ?

Bei mir speziell geht's um folgendes:
H97 Board , Xeon 1231 -
Welcher RAM soll es sein ?

Im Moment bin ich bei dem hier G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-16GAR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , glaube auch dass ich damit ganz gut fähre.

Diese hier sind etwas teurer , haben aber CL7. G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-8-8-24 (F3-1600C7D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sind dann 30€ gerechtfertigt ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Laut den Tests von der8auer würde der Xeon genau so gut beschleunigt.
> Aber ein Z Board + 2400MHz Ram für ein Xeon ist auch aus meiner Sicht, naja...
> Ich würde wenn ich jetzt einen Xeon kaufen würde, ihn auf ein B85 (mehr brauche ich nicht) mit 1600MHZ / CL7 Speicher setzen.



Genau so gut wird er nicht beschleunigt wie ein übertaktbare CPU.

Bei 3.8GHz max skaliert der Speicher an einem Xeon noch lange nicht so gut wie z.B ein 4.5 GHz getakteter 4970k mit gleichem Arbeitsspeicher.

@Star_KillA

Die 30 Euro aufpreis ist es niemals wert von CL9 auf CL7 zu gehen, nur bei ganz wenige CPU sind die Timings dass noch Wert (Sockel 1366)


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Alles klar danke


----------



## Ungeheuer28 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Könnte mir jemand näheres zum Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 16GB Kit sagen Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3L-1600, CL8-8-8-24 (BLT2C8G3D1608ET3LX0CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland?

Ist dieses Kit empfehlenswert, wenn der Preis stimmt oder gibt es irgendwas zu bemängeln oder zu beachten? Handelt es sich um Dual-Rank-RAM?


----------



## criss vaughn (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Ungeheuer28 schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand näheres zum Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 16GB Kit sagen Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3L-1600, CL8-8-8-24 (BLT2C8G3D1608ET3LX0CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland?
> 
> Ist dieses Kit empfehlenswert, wenn der Preis stimmt oder gibt es irgendwas zu bemängeln oder zu beachten? Handelt es sich um Dual-Rank-RAM?



Hi & Welcome 

Es kommt zwar auf deinen persönlichen Einsatzzweck an (High-End-OC, Gaming-PC, HTPC etc.), aber ich persönlich würde keinen 1600er mehr verbauen - natürlich auch abhängig von CPU und MoBo. An sich ein solides Kit, soweit ich weiß sind aber erst die Riegel ab 1866 dual-ranked, und dann auch nicht immer alle^^


VG,
criss


----------



## Ungeheuer28 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es soll bei mir in einem Asrock Z97E-ITX-Board mit einem i5-4460 in einem Allround-PC zum Einsatz kommen....


----------



## Icedaft (20. Februar 2015)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da Du den 4460 (trotz Z-Board - wozu eigentlich diese Kombi?) eh nicht übertakten kannst, ist es egal welchen Du nimmst, kauf den billigsten in der passenden Menge


----------



## Ungeheuer28 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bringt es mir also nichts den Speicher zu übertakten, wenn ich die CPU nicht übertakten kann?
Wenn ich später mal die CPU auf dem Board wechsle und mir eine K-CPU hole, kann ich den Speicher dann sinnvoll weiterverwenden?


----------



## Icedaft (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn Du tatsächlich mal auf eine K-CPU wechseln willst, dann nimm den G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
entweder als 16 oder 8GB-Kit mit 2 Riegeln.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ist zwar OT, Poste es aber trotzdem mal:

Bin grad total happy, weil ich genau dieses Kit habe und es überall empfohlen wird. 

Muss dazusagen, dass mir damals der Verkäufer von dem Kitt sogar abraten wollte, weil "die RAM-Controller nur bis 1600MHz unterstützen" und "schnellerer Speicher nur Probleme verursacht"


----------



## criss vaughn (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann _Icedaft_ nur beipflichten 

@SSJ4Crimson: Dazu fällt mir eigentlich nur eines ein ..  ..


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT, Poste es aber trotzdem mal:
> 
> Bin grad total happy, weil ich genau dieses Kit habe und es überall empfohlen wird.
> 
> Muss dazusagen, dass mir damals der Verkäufer von dem Kitt sogar abraten wollte, weil "die RAM-Controller nur bis 1600MHz unterstützen" und "schnellerer Speicher nur Probleme verursacht"



Ja auch Verkäufer koennen sehr dumme Leute sein....


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hier übrigens mal ein Artikel bzgl. RAM-Takt und Real-World-Performance: Haswell Real World Performance: DDR3-1600 is Not Enough

Widerlegt auch ganz klar Aussagen wie "RAM-Takt bringt nur bei übertakteter CPU etwas".


----------



## Ungeheuer28 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Spricht irgendwas gegen dieses Kit: Kingston HyperX FURY blau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL10 (HX316C10FK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB Kit blau CL10

Kann ich hier bei einem guten Preis bedenkenlos zuschlagen für ein System ohne OC?


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es ein blaues Kit sein soll  Kostet ca gleich viel und dafür 2400 C11


----------



## Ungeheuer28 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich kann das Kingston HyperX Fury aktuell für ca. 90.- bekommen...wäre das dann eine Alternative oder trotzdem lieber das Ares Kit oder TridentX Kit?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die die der8auer gepostet hast nehmen wenn es blau sein soll


----------



## StefanStg (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mein Bruder braucht für seinen PC einen neuen Arbeitsspeicher. Er hat sich diesen hier ausgesucht:
https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-savage-dimm-kit-8gb-hx324c11srk2-8-a1160228.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Spricht da was dagegen? Ich weiß ihr empfiehlt immer diesen hier:  https://geizhals.de/g-skill-tridentx-dimm-kit-8gb-f3-2400c10d-8gtx-a764626.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 
Aber beim Kingston müsste ich keine Kühler entfernen und er schaut besser aus


----------



## Ungeheuer28 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es soll nicht blau sein  Ist mir völlig egal!
Es geht mit nur darum, ob mein Preis von 90.- EUR für die Kingston so gut ist, dass ich nicht die anderen im Preisbereich von ~120 nehmen muss...


----------



## Icedaft (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn Du 16GB für 90€ bekommen kannst, warum nicht. 8 GB reichen zum Spielen aber auch aus.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Mein Bruder braucht für seinen PC einen neuen Arbeitsspeicher. Er hat sich diesen hier ausgesucht:
> https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-savage-dimm-kit-8gb-hx324c11srk2-8-a1160228.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> Spricht da was dagegen? Ich weiß ihr empfiehlt immer diesen hier:  https://geizhals.de/g-skill-tridentx-dimm-kit-8gb-f3-2400c10d-8gtx-a764626.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> Aber beim Kingston müsste ich keine Kühler entfernen und er schaut besser aus



Wenn Leitung vor aussehen geht ( bei mir immer so, ka wie bei deinem Bruder dass ist ), dann solltest die Trident X kaufen, weil bessere Timings.


----------



## StefanStg (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok danke, ja das stimmt die Timings sind besser. Aber so sind sie nicht so schlecht oder? Haben die Kingston auch Dual Ranked ist da was bekannt?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich weiß es nicht  Das Experiment ist für mich hinfällig, da es die Trident X gibt und die sind eben "Best in Slot" ! 
Klar kann man noch höher mit dem Takt, aber Preis/Leistung sind sie nahezu unschlagbar !


----------



## StefanStg (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hmm ok naja dann werden es die Trident X schraube ich halt die Kühler runder ist ja sein PC und nicht meiner. Meine Corsair Dominator Platinum gebe ich nicht her


----------



## derneuemann (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Ok danke, ja das stimmt die Timings sind besser. Aber so sind sie nicht so schlecht oder? Haben die Kingston auch Dual Ranked ist da was bekannt?



Diese Info kann man auf der Hompage von Kingston einsehen.


----------



## kosh_ac (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich verwende bei meinem neuen System den hier sehr oft empfohlenen G.Skill TridentX 2x4GB CL10 mit einem Asus Z97-C und einem i5 4690K 

Meine Frage lässt sich der Speicher noch optimieren? Läuft zur Zeit mit dem standard XMP Profil! 

Danke! 

Gruß, 
Guido


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Klar kann man da noch optimieren 

10-12-12-28 1t läuft nach meiner Erfahrung zu 95% immer.
Wieviel Refresh Cycle Time hast du denn ?

Bios Screens mal machen


----------



## kosh_ac (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Bios Screens mal machen



Werd ich im Laufe des Tages machen! 

Da die CPU noch übertaktet werden soll wäre noch die Frage was man sinnvollerweise zuerst machen sollte?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Beides zusammen !

Schau mal bei mir in meinem "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" vorbei (Sigantur Link)

Startpost genau durchlesen, dann übertakte ich dir deinen Rechner und optimiere alles.

Gruß


----------



## kosh_ac (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Beides zusammen !
> 
> Schau mal bei mir in meinem "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" vorbei (Sigantur Link)
> 
> ...


Danke für das Angebot! 

Da ich mich die letzten Wochen in die Thematik eingelesen habe, möchte ich zuerst  mal eigene Erfahrungen sammeln, da ich auch was dazu lernen möchte 😇

Den Eingangspost habe ich gelesen, deswegen hab ich statt 1600er Speicher ja dann auch vernünftigen gekauft 👍


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Naja, ich lerne dir dass, wie es gemacht wird, besser als jeder Guide 
Die Zeit kannst dir sparen, einfach mich fragen warum ich etwas mache, dann erkläre ich dir dass.


----------



## derneuemann (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



kosh_ac schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot!
> 
> Da ich mich die letzten Wochen in die Thematik eingelesen habe, möchte ich zuerst  mal eigene Erfahrungen sammeln, da ich auch was dazu lernen möchte
> 
> Den Eingangspost habe ich gelesen, deswegen hab ich statt 1600er Speicher ja dann auch vernünftigen gekauft



Oder du probierst doch selbst, weil es Spaß macht und auch ein Hobby sein kann.


----------



## kosh_ac (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Oder du probierst doch selbst, weil es Spaß macht und auch ein Hobby sein kann.


Genau deshalb 😇 👍


----------



## kosh_ac (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

So! Hab mal Screenshots der Speichersettings gemacht!

Hoffe das passt so!?

Angepasst hatte ich bisher nur die Command Rate von 2 auf 1...

Interessant finde ich bei den Asus SPD-Infos die Timings die bei XMP1 stehen! Kann das sein? 

https://plus.google.com/photos/+Gui...6120660561781956402&oid=116301435373748534265
https://plus.google.com/photos/+Gui...6120660577155919970&oid=116301435373748534265
https://plus.google.com/photos/+Gui...6120660579639282546&oid=116301435373748534265
https://plus.google.com/photos/+Gui...6120660591031708978&oid=116301435373748534265


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wichtig gib ihm 1,65V DRAM Spannung.

10-12-12-28 1t geht eigentlich immer.
Die Refresh Cycle Time kannst auch reduzieren die ist bei dir bei 193.
In er Schritten weiter runter. 180-170-160 und immer schön mit Prime 95 testen.

Custom - min FFT 800 max FFT 800
Kacken bei Run each FFT in place, und 15 min bei Run FFT in (min).

Jede Einstellung mal ca 1h testen.

Wenn du die 6 Timings alle soweit "einigermaßen" stabil hast kannst du noch mit der
DRAM Cas Write Latency runter von 9 auf vielleicht 8 oder 7.

Ganz zum Schluss solltest du auf jeden fall noch einen langen Prime 95 test machen.

Custom min 8k max 4096k, kein Hacken bei Run each FFT in Place, 5min Run each FFT.
Wenn du 8GB Ram hast 5000 bei Memory to use und wenn du 16GB hast 12000.


----------



## kosh_ac (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wichtig gib ihm 1,65V DRAM Spannung.



Die bekommt er schon standardmäßig durchs XMP 😀

Da hab ich ja erstmal was zum testen 😇

Danke für die Info! 

Die Werte bei den SPD Infos XMP 1 können aber nicht stimmen, oder?


----------



## StefanStg (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@MehlstaubtheCat 
hast du auch Erfahrungswerte wie gut sich Corsair Dominator Platinum mit Cl9-11-10-27 2133MHz übertakten lassen? Laut Seriennummr sind Samsung Chips verbaut also die besseren.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



kosh_ac schrieb:


> Die bekommt er schon standardmäßig durchs XMP ��
> 
> Da hab ich ja erstmal was zum testen ��
> 
> ...



Ich hatte schon sehr oft dass das XMP Profile nicht die DRAM Spannung eingestellt hat, 
ich verlasse mich da nicht drauf, darum habe ich es explizit erwähnt. 

Die SPD Info Werte XMP #2 sind korrekt.



StefanStg schrieb:


> @MehlstaubtheCat
> hast du auch Erfahrungswerte wie gut sich Corsair Dominator Platinum mit Cl9-11-10-27 2133MHz übertakten lassen? Laut Seriennummr sind Samsung Chips verbaut also die besseren.



Ich würde dem Speicher 1,660 Volt eben als aller erstes.

Dann XMP auf Manuel einstellen, alle Werte bei den Timings auf Auto bis auf die ersten 5.
10-12-12-31 2t und dann schauen ob er bootet, wenn ja dass in Windows auf Stabilität testen.

Wenn das alle ohne Probleme läuft, dann melde dich dann kann man weiter tweaken.


----------



## StefanStg (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich würde dem Speicher 1,660 Volt eben als aller erstes.
> 
> Dann XMP auf Manuel einstellen, alle Werte bei den Timings auf Auto bis auf die ersten 5.
> 10-12-12-31 2t und dann schauen ob er bootet, wenn ja dass in Windows auf Stabilität testen.
> ...



Ok danke für deinen Tipp werde ich später testen. Dachte immer schärfere Latenzen wären wichtiger. Aber bei dir soll ich sie erhöhen obwohl ich die Spannung auf 1,660v erhöhen soll.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sorry, gerade vergessen zu schrieben, dass du dann auf 2400MHz gehen sollst, um das dann mit den Timings zu versuchen.


----------



## StefanStg (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Sorry, gerade vergessen zu schrieben, dass du dann auf 2400MHz gehen sollst, um das dann mit den Timings zu versuchen.



Ist es ein gutes Zeichen wenn er mit CL9-11-10-27 und 2400MHz bei 1,575v durch Benchmarks läuft?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Stabil wird das sicher nicht sein  Gut es ist für Benchmarks sicher.

Stabil halte ich die angegebenen Timings in etwa.

2400 @ 9-11-10-27 bei 1,575 Volt ist nicht stabil möglich das ausgeschlossen zu 95%.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

Was Passiert wenn man ein Gskill Ripjaws  2x4GB 1660 2x4GB 9-9-9-24 Dual Channel Kit.
Mit meinen Alten  2x4GB  1333 Dual Channel Kit kombinieren tut.

Klar das ergibt 16GB

Bei den 1600 kann ich ein XMP Profil aufwählen.
Bei den 1333 nicht was die für eine Latens haben weiss ich nicht genau.

Nicht mal den Hersteller weiss ich von den 1333, habe mal beide Rams im Anhang rein gepackt.
Vielleicht wird da einer draus Schlauer als ich

A)Stellt sich die  Latenz oder wie man das nennt, automatisch dann im Bios um ?

B) Hat man dann immer noch die Rams, alle im Dual Channel laufen?

C) Hat das auswirkungen beim Zocken allgemein?

D) Wie weit ist der Performace einbruch,  in Games bei der Geschichte?

E) Macht es überhaupt einen Sinn?

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Homerclon (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du wirst dann wahrscheinlich den RAM-Takt auf 1333 senken müssen. Halte es für unwahrscheinlich das du die 1333er auf 1600 MHz übertakten kannst.

A) über den SPD (Automatisch), oder manuell ausprobieren. Dann natürlich mit entspannten Timings.
Aber vielleicht kann jemand was mit deinen Bildern anfangen.

B ) Dual Channel kann noch funktionieren, wenn es zu keinen unvorhergesehenen Inkompatibilitäten kommt.

C, D & E) Sinnvoll ist das nur, wenn dir 8GB nicht mehr ausreichen. Also entweder weil du viele Programme offen hast, oder du eine Anwendung nutzt, die dies zu nutzen weiß (was nur sehr wenige Spiele tun).
Andernfalls würde es durch den geringeren Takt zu einem Leistungsverlust kommen. Bei Spielen ungefähr in dem Rahmen wie in den Benchmarks von Mythos #6 gezeigt.


----------



## Don_Dan (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



EdShawnMitchell schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was Passiert wenn man ein Gskill Ripjaws  2x4GB 1660 2x4GB 9-9-9-24 Dual Channel Kit.
> Mit meinen Alten  2x4GB  1333 Dual Channel Kit kombinieren tut.
> ...



Der Speicher ist von Unifosa, steht ja auch drauf. 
Entspricht dem JEDEC-Standard für DDR3-1333, also 9-9-9-27 @ 1.5V.

Wenn du den zusätzlichen Speicher nutzen kannst, ist es schon sinnvoll die Kits zu kombinieren.

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, lässt du einfach beide Kits auf DDR3-1333 mit 9-9-9-27 @ 1.5V laufen. Du kannst noch einen Stabilitätstest laufen lassen, aber das sollte schon so passen.
Ansonsten kannst du testen ob beide Kits zusammen auf DDR3-1600 mit 9-9-9-27 laufen. Die Spannung müsstest du dann wahrscheinlich etwas anpassen.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Moin 

@ Homerclon
Zitat
Bei Spielen ungefähr in dem Rahmen wie in den Benchmarks von Mythos #6 gezeigt.

Ja das habe ich mir gerade mal angeshen,so ganz werde ich da noch nicht raus schlau.
Ich habe das so verstanden das sich.Die FPS Zahl in Games, um so Zirka Minus 10 FPS ansenken könnten z.B


@Don_Dan

Achso die sind von Unifosa ich dachte das hat was anderes zu bedeuten.
Noch nie was von gehört scheinen ja er ganz billige dinger zu seien .

Aber wenn Sie noch nutzbar sind, warum nicht, so Spart man Geld

Wenn tatsächlich beide  dann noch im Dual Channel, aufen würden vllt ist das garnicht so schlecht.

Dein Zitat  

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, lässt du einfach beide Kits auf DDR3-1333 mit 9-9-9-27 @ 1.5V laufen. Du kannst noch einen Stabilitätstest laufen lassen, aber das sollte schon so passen.
Ansonsten kannst du testen ob beide Kits zusammen auf DDR3-1600 mit 9-9-9-27 laufen. Die Spannung müsstest du dann wahrscheinlich etwas anpassen. 

Ja das ist für mich schon wiedr so eine Sache. Mit dieser einsteller rei im Bios.
Am besten wäre es wenn sie das Board automatisch regelt.
So wie mit diesen XMP Profil bei den Gskill

Wo ich nicht so ganz durchsteige GPU limitierung - CPU-Limit -  Ram technisch

 Zitat von  @der8auer

Arbeitsspeicher arbeitet immer Hand in Hand mit dem Prozessor. Bei CPU-lastigen Spielen ist schneller Speicher also deutlich wichtiger als bei GPU limitierenden. Diese Limitierung lässt sich auch gut durch die verwendete Auflösung verschieben. Bei 1920 x 1200 und darüber sind eigentlich alle Spiele GPU limitiert wenn eine GPU verwendet wird. Bei einer niedrigen Auflösung wie z.B. 1280 x 720 wird oft die CPU zum limitierenden Faktor. Wer zwei oder mehr Grafikkarten verwendet wird aber meistens auch bei 1920 x 120 an das CPU-Limit stoßen.

@ all 
würdet ihr die alten Rams 1333 noch verwenden zusätzlich, oder er verkaufen.
Ich zocke generell mit meinen Pc so.

Was ist hier die Empfehlung 16Ram laufen lassen auf 1333.
Oder 8Gb laufen lassen halt auf 1600.

Wie hoch wäre den eventuell mein Potentieller verlust, in FPS und Prozent so umgefähr grob.

Fakt ist mein Board unterstützt Maximal nur 1600ter Mhz

Vielen Dank

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Icedaft (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn Du deine Hardware mal auflisten würdest, könnte man mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

@Icedaft

stehen unten in meiner Signatur

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Icedaft (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mit Tapatalk sieht man die Sig nicht.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Achso okay  füge sie mit ein kurz.

PU Intel Core i7-4790K / Mainboard Asus H97M Plus / Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill Ripjaws 1600 Dual Channel Kit 2x4 GB DDR3 / Festplatten 1x Segate 1 TB / 1 x Seagate Barracuda 2TB / Grafikkarte GIGABYTE GTX970 G1 Gaming /Sound Realtek ALC887 8-Kanal High Definition Audio CODEC featuring Crystal Sound 2 / Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 630W / Gehäuse be quiet SILENT BASE 800/ 4xSILENT Wings Gehäuselüfter/ Betriebssystem - Windows 8.1 Pro /


----------



## Icedaft (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn Du das maximale aus deinem System holen willst, besorgst Du dir ein passendes Z-Board, einen gescheiten CPU-Kühler, diesen RAM-Kit als 8 oder 16 GB-Version: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder tauscht deine CPU gegen einen Xeon E3 1231 V3, dann ist es nämlich nahezu egal welche RAM-Konstellation Du verbaut hast.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das System ist ja für meine Zwecke schon völlig ausreichend.

Extra Geld ausgeben wollte ich nicht mehr.

Nur Wissen ob ich die 8Gb 1333 nun kombinieren soll mit den Gskill 8Gb.
Oder lieber nicht dann verkaufe ich das 2x4Gb 1333 Dual Chanell Kit.

Wenn die einbußen minimal fast garnicht.
Werde ich Sie selber verwenden für mein System.

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Icedaft (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Im Prinzip (Leistungstechnisch), ist es für dein System nicht relevant, weil Du eine Z-CPU auf einem H-Board betreibst. Du hast dann halt den Vorteil mehr RAM zu haben, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Optimal ist deine Konfig so oder so nicht.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

So ich habe die anderen 2x 4GB auch mit eingebaut, das System zeigt mir nun 16GB an.
Und das Zeigt CPU Z nun an Siehe Anhang.

Sollte noch irgendwas verstellt werden?

Wenn ja wo und wie genau.

Im Bios werden nur die Gskill mit XMP angezeigt.
Die anderen Rams nur als unknow

RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest  Seite 71  #705
Das wurde gefragt von mir.

Verkaufen die alten, ausbauen wieder oder so drinne lassen nutzen?

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Homerclon (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es kommt darauf an ob du jetzt oder in naher Zukunft 16GB ausnutzt.
Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, lohnen sich 16 GB nur, wenn du diese auch ausnutzt. In jedem anderen Fall wären die 8GB, die schneller takten, von (geringem) Vorteil.

Nur ganz wenige Spiele profitieren von mehr als 8GB, das wird sich in naher Zukunft wahrscheinlich auch nicht ändern. Vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren.
Wenn du aber gleichzeitig noch viele Programme laufen hast, und mehr oder weniger intensiv nutzt, dann können die 16GB von Vorteil sein.
Oder wenn du eben Programme nutzt, die bereits jetzt von mehr als 8GB profitieren. (Z.b. bei der intensiven Bildbearbeitung oder Videobearbeitung.)


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (1. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie erfahren habe kann ich die Ruhig drinne lassen so.

Lässt sich die Latenz oder wie man das nochmal nennt, Takt und Timings besser noch Optimieren bei den 1333 Rams?
Oder ist es wie auf den Screenshot schon Optimal Post #716.

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Don_Dan (3. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



EdShawnMitchell schrieb:


> @Don_Dan
> 
> Achso die sind von Unifosa ich dachte das hat was anderes zu bedeuten.
> Noch nie was von gehört scheinen ja er ganz billige dinger zu seien .
> ...



Uniforsa ist ein OEM-Hersteller, der oft in Komplett-PCs verbaut wird. Im Handel habe ich sie noch nicht gesehen.

Im Dual Channel werden die Kits laufen, aber das hast du ja schon selbst herausgefunden.



EdShawnMitchell schrieb:


> So ich habe die anderen 2x 4GB auch mit eingebaut, das System zeigt mir nun 16GB an.
> Und das Zeigt CPU Z nun an Siehe Anhang.
> 
> Sollte noch irgendwas verstellt werden?
> ...



Momentan laufen die Kits bei DDR3-1600, also mit 800MHz. Hast du mal die Stabilität getestet?


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (4. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@Don_Dan

Du meinst beide alle 4 Ram Kits laufen nun auf 1600?
Wo sehe ich das genau?Weil beide Kits unterschiedliche Mhz anzeigen?

Ne habe ich noch nicht groß.Ausser 25 Minuten, und Bf4 zocken

Ich habe eben mein Bisos Default Settings Resetet weil dieser Asus  Ai Tweaker.
Die Temps der Cpu etwas hochschraubt mit den aktiven Ai Tweaker

Und alle Cpu Cores  ""Sync all Cores"" aktiviert denne +ich wie gesagt so ein XMP Profil auswählen kann.

Jetzt habe ich alles auf Auto stehen.

Nun ist aber auch  kein, XMP Profil ausgewählt und die Rams zeigen nun im Bios 1333 an.
Heisst das die laufen jetzt insgesammt alles, auf 1333.

Soll ich das so lassen, oder lieber wieder auf 1600 mit XMP.

Was ich noch nicht so ganz kapiert habe.
auf den CPU Z Pic unterschiedliche Mhz auf den z.B Slots 1-2  Slot 3-4 an.

Hier mal ein CPU Z Pic mit Gelber Makierung.

Die Speicher bleiben nun drinne, nur was ist das Optimalste jetzt Mit XMP oder ohne.
Mann kann aber nur bei den 1600 das wählen, bei den 1333 nicht.

Oder Läuft ein Kit mit 1333 und das andere mit 1660?

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Don_Dan (4. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



EdShawnMitchell schrieb:


> @Don_Dan
> 
> Du meinst beide alle 4 Ram Kits laufen nun auf 1600?
> Wo sehe ich das genau?Weil beide Kits unterschiedliche Mhz anzeigen?
> ...



In dem Bild oben laufen alle Riegel mit 800MHz, das sieht man im CPU-Z Memory Tab. Die CPU-Z SPD Tabs zeigen an, welche Geschwindigkeiten die Kits standardmäßig unterstützen, bei den Unifosa per SPD DDR3-1333 CL9 und bei den G.Skill per XMP DDR3-1600 CL9.



EdShawnMitchell schrieb:


> Nun ist aber auch  kein, XMP Profil ausgewählt und die Rams zeigen nun im Bios 1333 an.
> Heisst das die laufen jetzt insgesammt alles, auf 1333.
> 
> Soll ich das so lassen, oder lieber wieder auf 1600 mit XMP.
> ...



Wenn das XMP-Profil ausgewählt wird laufen die Riegel wie oben.
Jetzt laufen sie mit DDR3-1333, also dem was beide Kits per SPD unterstützen.
Der Speicher muss immer mit einer Taktfrequenz laufen, zwei verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten gleichzeitig ist nicht möglich.

Wenn du dir keine Gedanken über Stabilitätstests machen willst und dir der sehr sehr geringe Leistungsverlust egal ist, lass es einfach weiter mit DDR3-1333 laufen.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. März 2015)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich hab meine g.skill ddr3 - 1600er Ares cl9 jetzt erhalten und frage mich 2 Sachen.
Soll ich XMP aktivieren bzw wie und was bringt es mir ?
Im BIOS wird nur vor 1333mhz gesprochen, die sollen doch aber 1600er können, wo ist das Problem ?

Edit:
Gerade gelesen das über mir so eine ähnliche Frage gestellt wurde, kann sie mir trotzdem kurz noch jemand beantworten ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

XMP Profile 1 aufwählen ! Neustart, fertig dann sollte das laufen.

Warum 1600MHz Ram, hast du einen Xeon ?


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (4. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@ Don_Dan
 Perfekt erklärt danke dir.

Dein Zitat.
Wenn du dir keine Gedanken über Stabilitätstests machen willst und dir der sehr sehr geringe Leistungsverlust egal ist, lass es einfach weiter mit DDR3-1333 laufen. 

Dass heisst für mich so ist es in Ordnung, und ich habe minimale fast keine einbußungen der Performance.
Desweiteren brauche ich mir keine gedanken bezüglich, eines unstabilen Systemes zu mach richtig?

Stelle ich das XMP Profil im Bios wieder ein. habe ich zwar die 1600 an Leistung.
Aber das System könnte unstabil werden vllt, weil die 1333 mit den 1600 nicht richtig harmonieren dann richtig?

Ausserdem müsste ein längerer Stabilitätstests durchgeführt werden.
Um die Hardware quasie vor schäden zu schützen richtig?

Wenn ich mir nochmal das gleiche Kit der Gskill 1600 hole, kann ich das XMP Profil wählen.
Und brauche bezüglich auf eine unstabile  schwankung des Systemes keine gedanken machen richtig?

Ich lasse es dann jetzt auf 1333 stehen, das ist mir sicherer so.
Und Zocken und alles weiter geht ja.


@ Star_KillA

Ich würde sagen, wenn du nur das Kit 1600 drinne hast.
Über das Bios das XMP profil auswählen, dann läuft dein Kit mit 1600.

Aber frag lieber hier nochmal genau nach.
Weil ich möchte dir auch zu, nichts falsches raten.

Ich habe von der Thematik, noch nicht richtig so die Ahnung allgemein.

Mfg

Ed


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (4. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@MehlstaubtheCat

Hat die Lösung schon gepostet.
Dann lag ich wohl doch richtig


----------



## Star_KillA (5. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja ist der Xeon 1231  
Danke für den Rat, werd ich bald machen.


----------



## Don_Dan (6. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



EdShawnMitchell schrieb:


> @ Don_Dan
> Perfekt erklärt danke dir.
> 
> Dein Zitat.
> ...



So ist es!



EdShawnMitchell schrieb:


> Stelle ich das XMP Profil im Bios wieder ein. habe ich zwar die 1600 an Leistung.
> Aber das System könnte unstabil werden vllt, weil die 1333 mit den 1600 nicht richtig harmonieren dann richtig?
> 
> Ausserdem müsste ein längerer Stabilitätstests durchgeführt werden.
> Um die Hardware quasie vor schäden zu schützen richtig?



Es geht nicht darum, dass die beiden Kits nicht harmonieren, sondern darum, dass die Unifosa eben nur den Betrieb bei DDR3-1333 garantieren, und vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht bei DDR3-1600 stabil laufen.
Schäden drohen in dem Fall keine, dein System wäre nur instabil, es könnte abstürzen, es könnte zu Datenverlust kommen, etc.



EdShawnMitchell schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nochmal das gleiche Kit der Gskill 1600 hole, kann ich das XMP Profil wählen.
> Und brauche bezüglich auf eine unstabile  schwankung des Systemes keine gedanken machen richtig?



Wenn du statt der Unifosa ein anderes Kit einbaust, das für den Betrieb bei DDR3-1600 getestet ist, könntest du das machen.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (8. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

alles klar vielen dank für die erklärungen


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (8. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie ich bemerkt habe nach einen Borad wechsel von H97 auf ein Z97, mit nur den 1600 2x4 Gb Ram fahre ich besser.
Deshalb bleiben die 1333 2x4GB nun draußen.


----------



## kühler (9. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke für den guten RAM-Myten Beitrag.   Ergänzen könnte man noch eine Erläuterung zu der Funktion der SPD Profile. Kann man diese Vorgaben bei manuellen Einstellungen komplett ignorieren?

Hintergrung der Frage: Ich habe vor Jahren ein 8GB Speichermodul (PC3-14900CL10-8GBXL) von G.Skill gekauft. Es hat 2 SPD Timings nach JEDEC#5 und 6 und 2 XMP -1866 Profile gespeichert. 
Wenn ich jetzt einen weiteren Riegel dazustecken will, bekomme ich den Baugleichen leider nicht mehr zu kaufen. 
Ich könnte                       a) einen regulären DDR3-1333 Riegel kaufen. Damit werden die XMP 1866 Profile des vorhandenen Riegels nutzlos.
Ich könnte alternativ b) einen DDR3-1866 Riegel kaufen  z.B. (F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL) und hoffen, das er mit dem XPM Profil des vorhandenen Riegels läuft. 
(Mein Board Z77 Iyv Bridge)    Wie funktionieren in so einem Scenario die SPD Vorgaben?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



kühler schrieb:


> Danke für den guten RAM-Myten Beitrag.   Ergänzen könnte man noch eine Erläuterung zu der Funktion der SPD Profile. Kann man diese Vorgaben bei manuellen Einstellungen komplett ignorieren?
> 
> Hintergrung der Frage: Ich habe vor Jahren ein 8GB Speichermodul (PC3-14900CL10-8GBXL) von G.Skill gekauft. Es hat 2 SPD Timings nach JEDEC#5 und 6 und 2 XMP -1866 Profile gespeichert.
> Wenn ich jetzt einen weiteren Riegel dazustecken will, bekomme ich den Baugleichen leider nicht mehr zu kaufen.
> ...



Man muss nicht gezwungenermassen das X.M.P Profil verwenden man  kann immer alles auch Manuell einstellen !

Hier, dass sollte dein Riegel sein denn du schon hast : 8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Single - Hardware,

Ich hoffe du weißt, dass du schon seit Jahren nur mit Singlechannel unterwegs bist, obwohl Dualchannel mit 2 Modulen mehr Leistung bringt.
Ich kann sowas manchmal echt nicht fassen, dass es sowas noch gibt ! Zu Krass.....


----------



## kühler (9. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Oh. Danke für den Link.
Klar weiß ich, dass ich einen Riegel nur Singlechannel betreiben kann.  Man kann aber nur zwischen der Aufrüstoption oder einer nicht spürbaren Mehrleistung durch Dualchannel entscheiden. 
Ich entschied mich damals dafür einen schnellen Riegel zu kaufen und später eine Aufrüstoption zu haben. 
Noch mal zum SPD. Wenn ich alles manuell im BIOS einstelle kann ich die SPD Vorgaben vergessen... ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du musst sicher nicht alles exakt so eintragen wie es das SPD dir vorgibt.
Wichtig ist nur dass du dann dein System auf Stabilität prüfst.

Hoffe ich habe deine Frage richtig verstanden.


----------



## kühler (9. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja. Danke, ist beantwortet. So wie sich die Sache darstellt ist es nun aber günstiger einen aktuellen DDR3-1866 Riegel für ca.66 € zu kaufen als  meinen "alten" baugleichen für 81€. 
Die nicht übereinstimmenden SPD Einträge übersteuere ich dann per manuellen Settings. Das sollte also so klappen. THX


----------



## -Kerby- (14. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Eine Frage:
Hab die Gskill Tridentx 2400Mhz 2x 4GB

Würde gerne mal die andere Seite ansteuern,
also die Latenzen senken. Dazu müsste ich die
Frequenz senken, da der Ram aktuell schon an
seinem OC Limit ist.
Wenn ich nun die Frequenz ändere und CAS 9
ansteuern möchte, wie müssen die Werte dann
dementsprechend aussehen?
9 - 9 - 9 - (keine Ahnung was hier) - 1T oder 2T?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Lass ihn bei 2400MHz und dann die Timings tunen das bringt dir viel mehr.

Hast du denn CL10 gekauft ? Wenn ja dann gehen so gut wie immer 10-12-12-28-1t


----------



## -Kerby- (15. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jap, sind die CL10.
Wollte halt mit der Frequenz runter, um die
Latenz zu erhöhen und zu sehen, wie sich das
im Verhältnis verbessert.
Bei aktuellen 2400MHz kann nur ganz wenig
an den Latenzen geschraubt werden, da er
sofort den Geist aufgibt.

Du hast die Command Rate auf 1T gesetzt.
Soll das besser sein?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du musst mit den Latenzen runter nicht hoch ! Ja, 1t ist schneller als 2t.

Es bringt dir nichts mit dem Takt runter zu gehen und mit den Latenzen hoch, 
willst du die Performance von deinem Rechner verschlechtern um das zu testen oder wie ?
Da verschlechtert sich alles aber verbessern sicher nicht.


----------



## -Kerby- (15. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mir ist sehr gut klar, dass ich die Latenz runterschrauben muss bzw. die Werte.
Aber ja, Latenz-hoch war eindeutig falsch beschrieben... natürlich Latenz runter.
Ich hätte jetzt vermutet, dass bei der Command Rate 2T besser ist wie 1T und sich dieser Wert nicht mit den anderen Viern gleichsetzen tut.

Nun gut, werde ich mal bisschen rumexperimentieren.


----------



## k4lle (20. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was wurde aus dem Langzeittest?

--> Mythos #2: Eine RAM-Spannung von über 1,50 Volt beschädigt den IMC von Ivy-Bridge und Haswell CPUs und oder den Arbeitsspeicher !LANGZEITTEST!


----------



## drebbin (20. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Freundlich nachfragen hilft bei kostenlos erhaltenen Informationen oft mehr also schlichtes fordern


----------



## die.foenfrisur (22. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

naja, was versteht man denn hier unter langzeittest?
1 jahr ist so gesehen ein witz.

bei mir gabs min. 2 jahre keine probleme. und es wird garantiert auch 5 jahre keine geben.
allerdings habe ich bis dahin eh ein neues system.

mfg


----------



## derneuemann (23. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



drebbin schrieb:


> Freundlich nachfragen hilft bei kostenlos erhaltenen Informationen oft mehr also schlichtes fordern



Sehe das unfreundliche nicht. Er hat doch schlicht gefragt...


----------



## S754 (23. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Möchte jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, drum stell ich meine Frage hier:

Welcher DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher entspricht DDR3 2400 CL10 von der Leistung her ?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

tatsächlich DDR4 2400 CL10 ggf. DDR4 2400 CL11
minimal schneller ist er ja schon.

mfg


----------



## S754 (23. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Soll das ein schlechter Scherz sein? Es gibt keinen DDR4 2400 mit CL10 oder CL11. 
Sonst hätte ich die Frage nicht gestellt.


----------



## metalstore (23. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

an sich ist es eine wahre Aussage 
aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: bei DDR4 gibt es [aktuell?] kein Pendant zu DDR3-2400 CL10 
Dafür sind deutlich niedrigere Spannungen möglich und größere Speicherbestückungen


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

versuche es mit 2800er aufwärts und CL14...
oder 3200er mit cl15....

ddr4 ist nun mal noch nicht ganz auf dem stand, wie ddr3 heute.
das wollte ich dir damit auch aufzeigen...

die meisten aktuellen spiele profitieren von der höheren bandbreite, ein paar reagieren auf die latenz.

mfg


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



der8auer schrieb:


> *Mythos #2:* *Eine RAM-Spannung von über 1,50 Volt beschädigt den IMC von Ivy-Bridge und Haswell CPUs und oder den Arbeitsspeicher !LANGZEITTEST!*



Wird der Langzeittest eigentlich noch gemacht, ist er abgesagt worden oder ist man erst mitten drinnen 
Die resultate würden mich interessieren.


----------



## S754 (25. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



metalstore schrieb:


> Dafür sind deutlich niedrigere Spannungen möglich und größere Speicherbestückungen



Das ist mir schon klar, aber völlig irrelevant für mich!



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> versuche es mit 2800er aufwärts und CL14...
> oder 3200er mit cl15....
> 
> ddr4 ist nun mal noch nicht ganz auf dem stand, wie ddr3 heute.
> ...


Du musst mir gar nix aufzeigen, ich weiß über DDR4 und die Neuerungen sehr gut bescheid. 
Und von Spiele habe ich nix gesagt! 

*Nochmal die Frage konkreter gestellt:
Welchen DDR4 muss ich nehmen, um ca. die gleiche Geschwindigkeit von DDR3 2400 CL10 zu erreichen?*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Deine Frage kann man so nicht beantworten. Man kann nicht DDR4 mit Quadchannel und Dualchannel DDR3 vergleichen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

DDR4 ist Punkt zu Punkt angebunden, klassisches Kanaldenken bringt da eh nichts.


----------



## mda31 (2. April 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hiho. Die im Startpost verlinkten HyperX Beast sind ja ausgewiesene DualRank-Module und nicht mehr verfügbar Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13 (KHX24C11T3K2/16X) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.  Beim "Nachfolger" ist dies nicht mehr der Fall. Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-14 (HX324C11T3K2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ergibt sich dadurch ein gravierender Nachteil?


----------



## Paddy_T (2. April 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke Bauer für die tolle Erklärung, hilft einen sehr weiter


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. April 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



mda31 schrieb:


> Hiho. Die im Startpost verlinkten HyperX Beast sind ja ausgewiesene DualRank-Module und nicht mehr verfügbar Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13 (KHX24C11T3K2/16X) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.  Beim "Nachfolger" ist dies nicht mehr der Fall. Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-14 (HX324C11T3K2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ergibt sich dadurch ein gravierender Nachteil?



Kauf dir die Trindent X 2400 CL10 das der bessere Speicher. 
Single Ranked kann ich dir nicht Empfehlen, damit verliert man etwas an Performance.

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
Bestes P/L haben diese aktuell. Dual Ranked und Samsung IC´s drunter was will "MANN" mehr.


----------



## Horstinator90 (2. April 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bringt es eig. was wenn man beim Xeon die Timings schärft? z.B. CL8 etc?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. April 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Klar bringt das etwas wenn auch sehr gering ! 
Zum Xeon wird immer der Ballistix Sport 1600 CL9 empfohlen.
Denn kann ich dir auch Timings tunen


----------



## Torianator (20. April 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo, kann mir (noob) hier jemand kurz helfen?  Glaub ich bin hier mit der Frage nicht ganz richtig, aber auch nicht ganz verkehrt, ein eigenes Thema hielt ich für unnötig. 
Ich habe laut Beschriftung die *OCZ3RPR16004GK : 7-7-7 @1.9V* im Dual-Channel laufen. Im Bios (Auto) sind folgende Werte: 
Multiplikator Auto (10.66) bzw. Memory Frequency 1067 
CAS Latency 7, 
tRCD 7, 
tRP 7, soweit so gut. 
Spannung ist auf 1,5V gesetzt was vermutlich an der Vorgabe meiner i7-4790K liegt? 
tRAS 16 
dann kommen noch unter Advanced Timing Control lauter weiterer Einstellungen, die für mich jetzt keine Rolle spielen. 
So, wie stelle ich das jetzt (manuell) vernünftig ein? Frequenzy auf 1600Mhz, tRAS auf 24 und Spannung auf 1,9V und fertig?
Danke.

Channel Interleaving? Rank Interleaving? 

Zum Schluss noch ein par Screens von CPU-Z aus denen ich nicht schlau werd..JEDEC??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mainboard ist übrigens ein Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97


----------



## FabianHD (21. April 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich würde den Ram maximal mit 1.65V laufen lassen. Mehr ist für 24/7 nicht umbedingt gesund.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. April 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Torianator schrieb:


> Spannung ist auf 1,5V gesetzt was vermutlich an der Vorgabe meiner i7-4790K liegt?


Genau, das ist die Standardspannung. Ich würde maximal auf 1,65V im Dauerbetrieb gehen. Laut dem cpu-z Screenshot hier, braucht der RAM nur 1,5V für seinen Standard SPD Werte. Einfach manuell eintragen und gut ist.


----------



## Torianator (22. April 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Okay, die Spannung auf 1.5V lassend kann ich den Speichertakt aber maximal auf 1333Mhz setzen statt auf 1600Mhz, ich glaube so steht das auch in deinem Link, das erreiche ich dann mit mehr Spannung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tRFC?


----------



## Haarspalter (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mir fehlt folgendes Mythos "Der Betrieb im Dual Channel ist viel schneller wie im Single Channel". 

Z.B. 2x4 GB oder 1x8 GB. 

Was für Auswirkungen hat das auf das Gesamtsystem? Auf manchen Seiten liest man, es hat praktisch kaum Auswirkungen, andere Seiten sagen wieder es hat große Auswirkungen, gerade bei integrierten Grafikkarten. Was stimmt nun?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dual Channel ist in vielen Anwendungen schon schneller als Single Channel, sonst hätte sich Intel und AMD das ganze zu Entwickeln auch sparen können.
Je nach Anwendung ist der nutzen aber mal mehr mal weniger, mit Sicherheit gibt es auch bereiche wo man kaum einen Unterschied bemerkt. 
Wenn man aber die Möglichkeit hat 2 Riegel einzubauen sollte man dass immer wählen.
Da wo viel Programme viel Bandbreite brauchen macht es einen sehr großen Unterschied.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich Euch auf den Keks gehe, frage ich in diesem Thread nochmal gezielt nach.
Die Zeit drängt, will heute bestellen.  

Mythos 3 nach ist es falsch, daß bei Ivy-Bridge nur maximal 1600 Mhz-Module unterstützen. (Auf manchen Seiten, Testberichten etc. Ist sogar von nur 1333 Mhz die Rede)

Frage 1:
Gilt das denn prinzipiell bei allen Boards, egal ob Z77 oder beim allerbilligsten H61-Board? (Wäre bei mir ein I7 3770 nonK mit einem H61-Board aus einem Asus Komplettrechner)
Einstecken und fertig? Hätte keine Möglichkeit, zuvor mit anderem Speicher irgendwelche Einstellungen vor dem ersten Start vorzunehmen.

Frage 2:
Kenne mich mit aktuellerem RAM und vor allem Bios absolut nicht aus. Könnte man auch schnelleren RAM mit niedrigerem Takt laufen lassen, wie bei DDR2 früher?
Denke schon, oder? In der aktuellen PCGH wird bei dem Testsystem auf Seite 85 auch 2800er Speicher für einheitliche Testbedingungen mit 1333 Mhz betrieben.

Also hat man im allerschlimmsten Fall den megateuren OC-HighEndSpeicher gekauft, der aber nur in der langsamsten Stufe läuft, richtig?
Aber es kann nicht sein, daß ein (zu) schneller Speicher überhaupt nicht angesprochen werden kann.

Frage 3:
Ist es bei neueren Systemen evtl immer noch ein Problem mit Vollbestückung bei moderatem Uebertakten, so daß die Latenzenen runtergedreht werden müssen, oder sind die Zeiten vorbei.
Geht darum, ob 2x4 GB und später aufrüsten, oder gleich 2x8GB, obwohl derzeit für mich eigentlich unnötig

Danke


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Frage 3:
> Ist es bei neueren Systemen evtl immer noch ein Problem mit Vollbestückung bei moderatem Uebertakten, so daß die Latenzenen runtergedreht werden müssen, oder sind die Zeiten vorbei.
> Geht darum, ob 2x4 GB und später aufrüsten, oder gleich 2x8GB, obwohl derzeit für mich eigentlich unnötig



Macht eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten, läuft normalerweise.  

Zu 2. Ne, kann eigentlich nicht passieren, gibt ja den JEDEC Standart. Zusätzlich hinterlegen einige Hersteller in den Ram's zusätzliche Profile mit schärferen Timings für 1333Mhz/1600Mhz.

Zu 1. Kann ich nix sagen, versteh die Frage nicht so recht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei meiner ersten Frage wollte ich wissen, ob schneller Speicher garantiert funktioniert.
Also nicht, ob der auch sicher mit der schnellsten Geschwindigkeit läuft, sondern ob es garantiert nicht passieren kann, daß ein Billig-Oem-H61 Board keinen schnelleren Speicher als 1600 Mhz akzeptiert.

Wie gesagt, mal liest man irgendwo, mehr als 1600Mhz schafft der Controller bei Ivy-Bridge nicht, dann liest man irgendwo, daß es Probleme bei schnellerem Speicher als 1333 Mhz geben kann, dann jedoch wieder, daß 1866 empfehlenswert wäre.

In dem Ram-Mythen-Thread von "der 8auer" hingegen ist hingegen ein 2400 Mhz Kit bei einem 3770 doch zumindest in einigen Benchmarks schneller und bewies, daß das Tempo doch eine Rolle spielen kann und auch die angeblichen maximalen 1,5V scheinbar nur bedingt stimmen.
Allerdings hatte er dort afaik ein Z77-Board und ich wollte halt wissen, ob das auch für ein H61-Board samt I7 3770 (nonK) gilt.

Zu 2 nochmal:
Also sind auch bei 1866er Speicher Jedec-Timings für den Betrieb als 1600 Mhz hinterlegt, die auch sofort erkannt werden?

Also nix anderes, als jetzt mit meinem Sockel775 und DDR2 und FSB400. Da wird der Speicher dann mit 800 Mhz angesprochen, egal ob der nun für 667 oder 966 Mhz spezifiziert ist

Das meinte ich.


----------



## Homerclon (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei jedem Speicher sind JEDEC-Konforme Timings hinterlegt. Diese werden auch immer als erstes geladen.
Speicher der kein XMP (bei Intel-Plattform) unterstützt, bei dem muss man Timings, Takt, etc. die außerhalb der JEDEC-Spezifikationen liegen aber vom Hersteller für diese Speicher garantiert werden, manuell einstellen.
Die JEDEC-Konforme Timings werden im SPD (nein, nicht die Partei) gespeichert.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Super, dankeschön Euch beiden für die Antwort.
War etwas verunsichert und bin bei neueren Plattformen echt nicht mehr ganz dabei.

Dann ist ja alles gut, habe heute mittag auch schon alles bestellt.


----------



## ChrisB2015 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir den _G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)_ gekauft und bei einem Z97X von Gigabyte verbaut (i7 4790k) - wie sollte ich den jetzt laufen lassen? Auf 2400 mit CL 10-12-12-31 bei 1,65V wie's auf der Verpackung angegeben ist (wobei ich nur 1,64V oder 1,66V einstellen kann, welches davon besser einstellen?)? Und wie sieht's aus mit der Spannung allgemein? Kann ich die auch runterschrauben, wenn er dann noch stabil läuft oder hätte das Performanceeinbußen zur Folge?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Homerclon (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Generell: Wenn es mit weniger Spannung stabil läuft, dann reduziere die Spannung.
Das hat keine negative Auswirkung, nur positive: geringere Leistungsaufnahme & weniger Abwärme.


----------



## ChrisB2015 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Okay, super. Wobei ich in erster Linie natürlich die Performance meinte. Beziehe mich dabei auf 





> Auf Nachfrage habe ich Mythos #8 mit aufgenommen und komme zu dem Urteil, dass es kein Mythos ist. Eine geringere Spannung senkt die Leistungsaufnahme auf jeden Fall.



Wie sieht's mit den Timings aus? Wenn der Ram auch mit z.B. CL 9-11-11-28 stabil läuft, ist das sinnvoll oder hat mehr Nach- als Vorteile?


----------



## Homerclon (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mythos 8 hat rein gar nichts mit der Performance zu tun. Die Spannung hat darauf nur sehr indirekt Auswirkung, da man mit höherer Spannung evtl. vorhandene Instabilität beheben kann, die durch höheren Takt oder niedrigere Latenz ausgelöst wurde.

Niedrigere Latenz ist besser als höhere Latenz.
Wenn der RAM dann noch stabil arbeitet, ist das gut. Keine Nachteile. Meist bringt höherer Takt aber mehr als niedrigere Latenz.


----------



## Juanfang (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich habe meinen DDR3-1866 RAM erweitert von 2x 4 GB auf DDR3 1866 RAM 2x8 GB  siehe Signatur gleicher Hersteller und Latenzen wie der erste angegebene Arbeitsspeicher

Nun zu meiner Frage......

In meinem BIOS wird der Arbeitsspeicher zwar erkannt, allerdings nur mit 1333 MHz und das XMP Profil lässt sich nicht aufrufen, die Latenzen stimmen auch nicht überein. Stell ich ihn auf 1600 MHz und lass alles auf Auto läuft er stabil unter Belastung Prime 95, Memtest 86 . Sobald ich ihn aber auf 1866 MHz laufen lasse mit dem vom Hersteller angegebenen werten die ich manuell eintragen habe schmiert mein PC ab , also habe ich ein wenig die Spannung erhöht von 1,50 auf 1,60 Volt ( das Problem blieb weiter bestehen ) also bin ich auf 1,65 Volt hochgegangen und siehe da der PC startet  ....aber er läuft unter Prime 95 nicht stabil nach 1 min error (Fehlermeldung Bluescreen)  also wieder ins BIOS rein und den CR 1 Wert auf 2 gestellt was das auch immer bedeuten soll ?????  Und siehe da der Ram läuft stabil .

was ist der CR wert bzw. Command Rate was soll ich darunter verstehen und läuft der Arbeitsspeicher jetzt langsamer da ich ihn von CR1 auf CR2 gestellt habe?

Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten den RAM stabil zu bekommen?


----------



## max310kc (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo, 
nach dem Lesen dieses Threads habe ich beschlossen doch mal den 1333er Ram rauszumschmeißen und auf 2400er umzusteigen, gefallen würde mir jetzt diese hier.
 So wie ich das lese kann es ja bei 4GB Modulen durchaus vorkommen, dass sie nur Single-Ranked sind, sehe ich das richtig, dass ich eigendlich nur bestellen kann und dann testen muss?
Kann ich wenn ich den Ram einbaue und festestelle, dass er SR ist noch zurückgeben, oder hab ich dann einfach Pech gehabt? Irgendwo hier stand, dass man es bei G.Skill wohl auch über die Seriennummer rausfinden könnte, wenn ja wie mach ich das? Dann bräuchte ich ja nichts aufmachen und könnte gegebenenfalls auf jeden fall umtauschen.


----------



## FabianHD (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kauf dir lieber ein 2x8GB-Kit, die sind bei Gskill definitiv dualranked.


----------



## max310kc (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hab ich auch schon überlegt aber 4 Riegel machen sich halt optisch besser. 32GB wären aber halt wirklich Overkill für meine Zwecke.


----------



## FabianHD (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vollbestückung braucht aber machmal mehr arbeit, dass es richtig läuft. (höhere Spannungen)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vollbestückung ist gerade wenn du irgendwann übertakten will nicht gut 

2 Module sind da immer besser und einfacher zu handhaben !


----------



## Gast20160518 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Juanfang schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen DDR3-1866 RAM erweitert von 2x 4 GB auf DDR3 1866 RAM 2x8 GB  siehe Signatur gleicher Hersteller und Latenzen wie der erste angegebene Arbeitsspeicher
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage......
> 
> ...



Ich hab ein ähnliches, bisher ungelöstes Problem: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-ram-laeuft-nur-mit-underclocking-stabil.html

Falls ich noch etwas herausfinde, lasse ich es dich wissen.


----------



## derneuemann (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Command Rate 2 ist minimal langsamer als 1.
So weit ich weiß hängt das aber auch am Controller, der CPU, ob CR 1 oder CR 2 stabil ist.


----------



## Maddrax111 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo erst mal,

ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Thema RAM aufrüsten.

Ich möchte mir Ende des Monats einen neuen PC bestellen. Da mir nur ein begrenztes Budget zur Verfügung steht überlege ich erst mal nur 4 GB RAM zu kaufen und  1 oder 2 Monate später 4 GB nachzukaufen. 

Ich weiß das Dual Channel besser ist und das bei einem Kit das einzelne Modul weniger kostet. Aber da ich seit mehr als 6 Monaten gar keinen PC habe muss ich irgendwo Kompromisse machen und nachrüsten um nicht noch länger warten zu müssen.

Die Frage lautet auf was muss ich achten wenn ich 4 GB nachrüste. Muss es genau der selbe Speicher sein oder reicht es auf gewisse Spezifikationen zu achten wie DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24? 
Es gibt ja auch verschiedene Chipsätze, erkennt man meines Wissens nach an den Buchstaben/Zahlen in Klammern bei der Bezeichnung des Moduls.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi Maddrax111 !

Welcher Prozessor willst du dir kaufen ?
Welches Mainboard ist geplant ?
Wenn es ein K Prozessor sein wird solltest du maximal 2 Module kaufen !
Ist später dann besser mit dem Übertakten auch sonst hat es kleine Vorteile, 
da der IMC (Ramcontroller) in deiner CPU weniger Arbeit hat mit 2 Modulen als mit 4.
Es ist immer besser nur 2 Module zu haben anstatt 4 Module und somit Vollbestückung.

Also 2x4GB oder 2x8GB ist besser als 4x4GB.

Somit bleibt dir nicht wirklich die Wahl des Nach rüsten, sonst hat man in meinen Augen zu viele Nachteile !


----------



## Homerclon (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet auf was muss ich achten wenn ich 4 GB nachrüste. Muss es genau der selbe Speicher sein oder reicht es auf gewisse Spezifikationen zu achten wie DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24?
> Es gibt ja auch verschiedene Chipsätze, erkennt man meines Wissens nach an den Buchstaben/Zahlen in Klammern bei der Bezeichnung des Moduls.


Theoretisch reicht es wenn die Spezifikationen identisch sind.
Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeiten für Inkompatibilität steigt, umso stärker sich die beiden Module unterscheiden.
Idealerweise stammen die Module aus der selben Produktionswoche.


----------



## Homerclon (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet auf was muss ich achten wenn ich 4 GB nachrüste. Muss es genau der selbe Speicher sein oder reicht es auf gewisse Spezifikationen zu achten wie DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24?
> Es gibt ja auch verschiedene Chipsätze, erkennt man meines Wissens nach an den Buchstaben/Zahlen in Klammern bei der Bezeichnung des Moduls.


Theoretisch reicht es wenn die Spezifikationen identisch sind.
Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeiten für Inkompatibilität steigt, umso stärker sich die beiden Module unterscheiden.
Idealerweise stammen die Module aus der selben Produktionswoche.


----------



## Maddrax111 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Prozessor wird der i5-4460 und Board das ASRock B85M Pro 4. Also kein Übertakten.

4 mal 4 wollte ich auch nicht machen. Wobei ich mich dann als Laie der ich nunmal bin schon frage warum es Boards mit 4 Ramslots gibt.

Meine Überlegung einen 4 GB Ram zu kaufen und dann später noch einen 4er dazu um dann auf 2 mal 4 zu kommen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kauf dir das hier ! Passt perfekt zu deinem Prozessor und ist günstig.

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)

Bei dem Preis musst sicher nicht nacheinander kaufen


----------



## kill000r (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich hätte hier auch eine Frage, da mir bisher in anderen Foren leider keiner so recht weiterhelfen konnte und mich die Sache doch ziemlich wurmt,
Undzwar: 

Ich habe heute endlich meinen zusätzlichen RAM erhalten.. 8 Gb wurden mit der Zeit etwas knapp also habe ich noch einmal 2x4gb RAM des selben Herstellers sowie Modell nachgekauft. Zumindest dachte ich dies ^^ Bei genauerer Betrachtung hat der neuere RAM schlechtere Timings als der alte, sowie ne leicht andere Seriennummer... Liegen immerhin mehr als 2 Jahre zwischen der Produktion der Module^^
Jetzt habe ich das Gefühl dass die XMP Settings für den RAM dadurch irgendwie unbrauchbar werden bzw. ein gemeinsamer Nenner erzwungen wird bei 800 MHz statt 1200 was eigentlich Beide Versionen unterstützen (habe beide sets einzeln ausprobiert und da funktioniert das 2400er XMP Profil), Ich habe durch den geringeren Takt somit ca. ein drittel einbußen bei der Speicherbandbreite..

Zum Beispiel beim Lesedurchsatz-Benchmark:
4x Core i5-3570K 3500 MHz MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751) Z77 Ext. Dual DDR3-2400 11-11-11-30 CR2 35420 MB/s so sahs vor dem Einbau des neuen RAM´s aus und nun sind wir bei:
4x Core i5-3570K 3500 MHz MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751) Z77 Ext. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR2 23290 MB/s ~ 65,75% vom Vorwert.

An und für sich sollte ich mich ja glücklich schätzen dass der Dual Channel Mode überhaupt läuft wegen den verschiedenen Timings, aber mich wurmts doch ob mans nicht auf nen besseren gemeinsamen Nenner bringen könnte?
Das XMP Profil für 2400MHz ist aktiviert aber scheint eben nicht zu greifen..(auch ohne Profil läufts nur maximal auf 1600Mhz)

Die Frage ist auch obs am Mobo oder der CPU liegt dass bei vollbestückten Slots eben nur der langsamere Modus funktioniert..

Ich habe auch mal einen Bericht mit den neuen Benchmarks, sowie den wichtigen Daten zum System und vorallem dem RAM generieren lassen und würde mich freuen wenn jemand mit dezent mehr Ahnung drüberschauen könnte. Zum vergleich habe ich noch einen älteren Bericht angefügt als der PC noch mit 8Gb und 2400Mhz lief.

Aktueller Bench + Übersicht RAM/Mobo etc.:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1LFIbkBm564UmhYblVUankzcEk/view?usp=sharing
älterer Bench mit 2400 XMP Profile:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1LFIbkBm564a2xKY1UtMVBlOHM/view?usp=sharing

(Am besten speichern und im Browser anschauen.. die Vorschau kommt mit den HTML vom Bericht wohl nicht zurecht)

Die genauen Seriennummern der verschiedenen Module wären:
die alten (besseren) RAMs GOC38GB2400C11DC (11-11-11-30)sein 
und die neueren GOC38GB2400C11BDC (11-13-13-30) 


Hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich den XMP Modus bzw die 1200Mhz mit allen Modulen aktiviert kriege.
Würde mich riesig drüber freuen hocke da schon stunden dran..
Grüße

*werde einen eigenen Thread öffnen, ihr dürft aber sehr gerne hier auch antworten


Habs doch hingekriegt  IMC Spannung wars denke ich.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1LFIbkBm564Q1Y4ZFlyMFRKMFk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## TungstenDice (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi!

Könnt ihr mir eine kurze, knackige Kaufberatung geben? *liebschau*

Habe momentan einen i7-2600 (ohne k) auf einem Z77x-ud3h mit folgendem Kit:

https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DI...l/product/140050?campaign=DDR3/G.Skill/140050

Ich brauche aber mittlerweile 16 gb RAM für versch. Anwendungen (u.A. ohne Auslagerungsdatei gamen bei gleichzeitig im Hintergrund laufenden Programmen (z.b. Chrome mit 20 tabs und einem full hd video auf dem zweiten monitor)

Bald werde ich auf einen i7-4970k mit MSi Gaming 5 umsteigen, vielleicht aber auch auf den kommenden i7-6700k. (dann muss ich mir sowieso DDR4 kaufen, das ist mir bewusst)

Soll ich mir nun einfach das gleiche nochmal kaufen, oder lieber zu einem 16gb 1866mhz cl9 kit greifen? Gehen 4 Riegel mit der CPU und dem Board? Habe ich dabei die gleiche Geschwindigkeit (Dual Channel?) oder weniger? (Quad wird bei der CPU ja afaik nicht unterstützt) Oder werden dann nur zwei Riegel erkannt?

Ich hätte folgendes 1866 kit genommen:
HyperX Savage HX318C9SRK2/16 Arbeitsspeicher 16GB: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


Meine Frage bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf Kompatibilität mit dem i7-2600. Ich habe bisher noch nie mit RAM über 1333mhz "herumgespielt". Was muss ich tun, damit der 1866 läuft? Geht das mit dem 2600? Was muss ich im BIOS einstellen? Muss ich die Spannung verändern? 

(bin ein absoluter Schisser, was Spannungen angeht. "Overclocking" habe ich bisher maximal insofern betrieben, als dass ich den Multiplikator der CPU im Turbo auf x39 bei 4 cores gestellt habe...)

Es wäre wirklich toll, wenn Ihr mir helfen würdet, obwohl (oder gerade weil) ich so ein absoluter Anfänger bin 


EDIT:
Upps hab noch was vergessen: Ich habe einen bequiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 verbaut, laut testseiten gehen damit RAM-Riegel bis 41mm Höhe. Offiziell nur 39mm. Daher hab ich etwas Bammel, ob das mit vier meiner 1333 überhaupt klappt.


----------



## Icedaft (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Schau mal hier:

Kingston HyperX FURY schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL10 (HX318C10FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Für Sandy Bridge immer 2133MHz RAM, das ist maximum das immer laufen wird.

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2133, CL9-11-11-31 (F3-2133C9D-16GTX)

Eine Sandy verträgt auch 1,65V auf dem Ram.

Wenn möglich immer nur 2 Ramriegel verwenden.

Die roten Kämme sind abnehmbar 

http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg


----------



## kosh_ac (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Macht es beim RAM-OC einen Unterschied in welchen Slots ich meine beiden TridentX 2400er reinstecke? 

Zur Zeit sind die in 2 & 4, also die vom CPU-Sockel weiter entfernten! 

Board ist ein Asus Z97-C


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ne ist kein Unterschied ! 
Bei ASUS meist aber zuerst die roten Slots, steht gleich ich auch so im Handbuch wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## kosh_ac (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ne ist kein Unterschied !
> Bei ASUS meist aber zuerst die roten Slots, steht gleich ich auch so im Handbuch wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Hmm, müsste ich noch mal rein schauen...


----------



## TungstenDice (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vielen Dank! Würden auch 32 gb erkannt werden? 

Was muss ich im BIOS einstellen, damit die Riegel auf 2133mhz laufen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das X.M.P Profil sollte ausreichen das die Riegel laufen.
X.M.P aktivieren und Profile 1 auswählen das war es dann schon.

Edit: 32 GB würden auch erkannt werden, nur wird es da schwerer das alles sauber läuft
Der Speichercontroller hat da die doppelte Verwaltungsarbeit.
Wenn 16 GB mit 2 Modulen reichen ist es besser als 4 Module und Vollbestückung.


----------



## TungstenDice (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Meine CPU und mein MB unterstützen kein XMP. Wie mache ich das ohne XMP?

Okay dann belasse ich es bei 16 GB.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Manuell die Timings dann im Bios eingeben.
Dazu dann die DRAM Spannung auf 1,65V das sollte es dann schon alles ein.


----------



## TungstenDice (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Super vielen Dank  

Laufen diese hier auch, oder sind die eher nicht zu empfehlen?
https://www.caseking.de/hyperx-fury-series-schwarz-ddr3-1866-cl10-16-gb-kit-mekt-099.html

Tut mir Leid, dass ich so nerve, für mich ist das Alles sehr neu.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Für Sandy Bridge würde ich immer 2133 MHz CL9 einbauen.
Die Hyper kannst klar auch nehmen ! 
Ich selber würde sie nicht einbauen, bin auch ein anderer Typ von User 
Wäre ja schlimm wenn wir alle gleich wären nicht war


----------



## TungstenDice (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Okay gut, da vertraue ich lieber auf deinen Expertenrat. Die Hyper wären zwar günstiger, aber da spare ich jetzt mal lieber nicht


----------



## kosh_ac (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann man die 2x8GB TridentX aktuell immer noch ohne Bedenken kaufen von wegen Dual-Rank und Samsung Chips? 

Danke!


----------



## hansmeiser87 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

moin! ich wollte ich mich mal bezuglich eines ram-kits erkundigen. ich suche ein 16 gb kit für mein x99 board, auf dem ein 5820k ruht. ram, cpu und grafikkarte (gtx 970 warhscheinlich) sollen nach möglichkeit übertaktet werden.
die ram-kit vorschläge aus dem ram-guide sind leider schon etwas veraltet .

außerdem sollen wohl kits mit nur 2 riegeln besser sein, da sie den cpu-internen ramverwalter weniger belasten? und single ranked sollten sie ja nach möglichkeit auch nicht sein.
vorschläge?

vielen dank im voraus für deine hilfe!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



kosh_ac schrieb:


> Kann man die 2x8GB TridentX aktuell immer noch ohne Bedenken kaufen von wegen Dual-Rank und Samsung Chips?
> 
> Danke!



Ja, alles beim alten !

@hansmeiser87

Wenn X99 immer vier Ramriegel, der Ramcontroller ist für bis zu 8 Ramriegel ausgelegt! 

Was für ein Mainboard möchtest du dir kaufen ?

Soweit ich sagen kann sind alle 4GB Module single ranked und 8GB Module sind dual ranked.

Aktuell sind diese hier zu Empfehlen haben ein sehr gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis:
G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-16GRR)
Da sind Hynix Speicherchips drunter.


----------



## TungstenDice (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wären die auch für den kommenden i7-6700k zu empfehlen? (obwohl es vier sind?)


----------



## hansmeiser87 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ja, alles beim alten !
> 
> @hansmeiser87
> 
> ...



aber steht im guide nicht  : Achtung, langsame Hynix MFR single Ranked!  ??

oderdann lieber auf 32gb gehen, damit man die volle dual ranked-power hat?
ich hatte mir sonst mal die hier angeschaut:

Crucial DDR4 2133 MHz 32 GB (4x 8 GB) Review | techPowerUp

dazu noch eine frage:
welche sind denn eigtl die scheinbar stark überlegenen g.skill ripjaws 3000? da gibts irgendwie ne menge von ô0

danke im voraus!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



TungstenDice schrieb:


> Wären die auch für den kommenden i7-6700k zu empfehlen? (obwohl es vier sind?)



Nein da wieder 2 Ramriegel !



hansmeiser87 schrieb:


> aber steht im guide nicht  : Achtung, langsame Hynix MFR single Ranked!  ??
> 
> oderdann lieber auf 32gb gehen, damit man die volle dual ranked-power hat?
> ich hatte mir sonst mal die hier angeschaut:
> ...



Ob jetzt Singel oder Dualranked, der Unterschied der Performance ist nicht so groß.
Der Unterschied von Dual Channel zu Quadchannel ist größer!

Oben habe ich die 3000ender Ripjaws verlinkt ! Post#803


----------



## TungstenDice (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ui das ist interessant. Unterstützt der neue Sockel/Prozessor keine 4 Riegel? Wofür gibt es eigentlich die vier Steckplätze auf den MBs?
(reines Interesse, will nichts anzweifeln)


----------



## Homerclon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es wird im Mainstream/Mittelklasse-Bereich weiterhin mit Dual-Channel gearbeitet.
Der Speicher-Controller kann zwar mit 4 Riegel arbeiten (daher auch viel Slots auf dem Board), aber im Gegensatz zu Speicher-Controller mit Quad-Channel-Unterstützung profitiert man nicht davon.
Häufig muss man dann die Latenzen (bzw. die Commandrate) leicht erhöhen, um weiterhin ein stabilen Betrieb zu haben (beim Speicherübertakten ist das natürlich kontra-Produktiv, und es steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einer der Riegel vorzeitig limitiert).

Von Quad-Channel profitieren eh nur sehr, sehr wenige Anwendungen, daher würde es nur unnötig Mehrkosten bedeuten, einen Speicher-Controller zu verbauen der dies unterstützt.
Quad-Channel bleibt daher auf Workstation und Server-Plattform beschränkt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nagut ! Da werden mir wieder ein paar Leute auf die Finger hauen ich schreib es trotzdem! 

Wenn man eine K CPU kauft wird sie auf kurz oder lang übertaktet werden!
Beim übertakten macht es einen Unterschied ob vier oder nur zwei Ramriegel in den Speicherslots stecken.
Meist ist es für den Ramcontroller nicht so viel "Stress", nur zwei Ramriegel zu "verwalten" als vier,
was ja der doppelte Verwaltungsaufwand ist.

Es ist leichter zu übertakten mit zwei Ramriegel als mit vieren. 
Meist kann man da auch noch die Timings besser einstellen.

Das gilt nicht bei X99 oder X79 Systemen da sind vier Ramriegel das bestmögliche.


----------



## TungstenDice (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Immer wieder schön, was dazuzulernen.


----------



## Zocker85 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

kann man eigentlich bei DDR4 8GB Riegel von Dual Rank Modulen ausgehen oder muss es net zwingend sein?
von Performance Unterschied dürfte es ähnlich wie bei DDR3 sein oder mehr oder wenigen wegen höherer Bandbreite?
Lohnen sich DDR4-2800er für Skylake eigentlich?


----------



## TungstenDice (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hey MehlstaubtheCat!
Mir wurde schon einmal die Frage zu Hyper X beantwortet, aber da war es nicht ganz klar ob es schlimm wäre deshalb störe ich nochmal. (sorry)

Ich hab grad ein Angebot von einem Kumpel bekommen, der würde mir diese hier fast schenken. Sind nur die Hyper X und nur 1866. Das ist nicht gut, aber wäre es denn schlimm, wenn ich die einbauen würde? 
Also würde es mit 1866 stabil laufen, ohne meinen Sandy Bridge zu beschädigen?
Ich weiß, das ist nicht optimal, aber geht es?

16 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX FURY Red Series | 1866 MHz (PC3-14900) | DDR3 | ARLT Computer

Tut mir Leid, dass ich olle Kammelen nochmal aufwärme, aber vielleicht versteht ihr ja meine Situation


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Zocker85 schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich bei DDR4 8GB Riegel von Dual Rank Modulen ausgehen oder muss es net zwingend sein?
> von Performance Unterschied dürfte es ähnlich wie bei DDR3 sein oder mehr oder wenigen wegen höherer Bandbreite?
> Lohnen sich DDR4-2800er für Skylake eigentlich?



Für Skylake würde ich auch zu 3000+ Modulen greifen, zwei Stück mit je 8GB dann machst nichts falsch.



> Ich hab grad ein Angebot von einem Kumpel bekommen, der würde mir diese hier fast schenken. Sind nur die Hyper X und nur 1866. Das ist nicht gut, aber wäre es denn schlimm, wenn ich die einbauen würde?
> Also würde es mit 1866 stabil laufen, ohne meinen Sandy Bridge zu beschädigen?
> Ich weiß, das ist nicht optimal, aber geht es?
> 
> ...



Geht, ist nicht optimal, beschädigt wird da nichts, was denn auch! 
Nochmal, ich "selber"würde es nicht machen. Nicht mal geschenkt nehme ich diesen Speicher  
Gut, ich bin da anders gepolt 

Wenn du ihn fast Geschenk bekommst nimm ihn "Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul"


----------



## hansmeiser87 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ich konnte meine speicherwahl nun eingrenzen auf diese beiden:

G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz + Turbulence III DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und

Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLE4C4G4D26AFEA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

dazu sollte gesagt werden, dass beide sets übertaktet werden sollen, was gerade bei den crucial mit verbesserten timings einen riesenschub gibt.



und dann habe ich zu diesem ram-kit noch eine frage:
es gibt 2 versionen
1.  Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und 2.  Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSA/BLS4K8G4D240FSA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

nun meine frage: was ist lt-dimm? und welche vorteile bietet dieser, zumal er ja einen kleinen hauch teurer ist.

und sollte man vllt gleich das 32gb kit nehmen? trotz gleichem takt und leicht schlechteren timings liefert es mehr leistung. kann das daran liegen, dass es dual-ranked ist?

über eure meinung und evtl erfahrungsberichte wäre ich sehr dankbar !


----------



## Don_Dan (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



hansmeiser87 schrieb:


> ich konnte meine speicherwahl nun eingrenzen auf diese beiden:
> 
> G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz + Turbulence III DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Du solltest dir auch noch mal diese Kingston HyperX 2666 CL13 ansehen, vor allem wenn du übertakten möchtest. Es gibt bei HW-DB auch ein Review zu diesem Kit.

Kingston HyperX Predator DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL13-14-14 (HX426C13PB2K4/16 / HX426C13PBK4/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn wirklich nur die zwei von dir genannten Kits zur Auswahl stehen, würde ich dir die G.Skill empfehlen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wo liegt ds Problem diese Kit hier zu nehmen ? 

G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-16GRR)

Ist übertaktbar bis 3200Mhz CL16 oder eben bei 3000MHz noch mit CL14 lauffähig.

3200MHZ DDR4 ist zu teuer der 2666 zu langsam, der aktuelle "Sweetspot" ist 3000MHz dazu noch CL15 und der Fisch ist geputzt!

Daher ganz klar keines der von euch genannten Kits.

PS: Alle Kits mit Zusatz lüfter sind rotz, da sie das gesamte System Lautstärke erhöhen und keinen nutzen haben.
Ob ein Arbeitsspeicherriegel 40 oder 50 Grad hat ist ganz egal!


----------



## hansmeiser87 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@ Don_Dan
das von mir vorgeschlagene Crucial Kit, schafft bessere timings. wobei die vierte zahl bei den timings bei den hyper-x viel geringer ausfällt. welche einfuss/bedeutung hat diese zahl?

@Mehstaub
das 2666 kit ist übertaktet in jedem testbericht schneller als die übertakteten ripjaws.
und das 3200mhz kit kostet nur 25 euro mehr, als das crucial kit.


----------



## Don_Dan (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wo liegt ds Problem diese Kit hier zu nehmen ?
> 
> G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-16GRR)
> 
> ...



Das 2666 CL13 Kit ist aber ein höherer Bin als das 3000 CL15 Kit und wird diese Spezifikation ohne Probleme ebenfalls schaffen. Wenn man also sowieso übertakten will, würde ich zu dem Kit greifen. Wenn man nur das XMP aktivieren will, sollte man allerdings zu einem Kit greifen, das die gewünschte Spezifikation schon einprogrammiert hat.
Die Lüfter sind halt bei vielen High-End-Kits dabei, man muss sie ja nicht verwenden.



hansmeiser87 schrieb:


> @ Don_Dan
> das von mir vorgeschlagene Crucial Kit, schafft bessere timings. wobei die vierte zahl bei den timings bei den hyper-x viel geringer ausfällt. welche einfuss/bedeutung hat diese zahl?
> 
> @Mehstaub
> ...



Kannst du bitte mal die Testberichte verlinken in denen das Crucial Kit diese Timings schafft und bessere Leistung bringt als die anderen Kits?


----------



## hansmeiser87 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@ Don_Dan

Crucial BLE4C4G4D26AFEA Review - HWDb

oder Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR4-2666 16GB Memory Kit Review - Page 4


----------



## Scalon (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wo liegt ds Problem diese Kit hier zu nehmen ?
> 
> G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-16GRR)
> 
> ...



wird es nicht vermutlich Probleme für Skylake bereiten (oder geht es gar nicht mehr darum), da es vier Riegel sind und somit die Bänke vollbestückt wären?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vollbestückung ist schlecht wenn man übertakten im Auge hat.
Dazu sind die 4GB Riegel Singelranked und die 8GB Dualranked.

Daher 2x8GB ist das bestmögliche für den Skylake, bin ich mir ganz sicher.
Bei DDR3 beim Z97 System ist es ja gleich.

Wenn er 4 Ramriegel nehmen will kann er das gerne machen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei DDR4 sind die Kanal, Rank und Bank Geschichten eh neu gemischt und wie es dann Skylake im speziellen betrifft kann heute noch niemand sagen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Auch bei DDR4 hat man etwas mehr Performance mit Dualranked statt Singleranked Modulen, davon wird auch Skylake profitieren.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Aber ob z.B. 4xSR nicht genau so schnell läuft kannst du nicht wissen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Japp, dennoch weiß ich das 4 Ramriegel schlechte für OC sind als 2, daher wohl eher 2 als 4.


----------



## hansmeiser87 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

es soll btw ein x99 board mit 2011 sockel werden.

hier nochmals die frage nach dem unterschied zwischen diesen beiden kits:

1. Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und 2. Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSA/BLS4K8G4D240FSA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

weiss jemand, was das LT bedeutet?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Habe keine Ahnung was LT bedeutet!

Warum diesen Speicher und keinen besseren ? Was dein Budget ?


----------



## Homerclon (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das ist nur Teil der Bezeichnung. Der _Sport_ hat ein einfacheres Kühlblech als der _Sport LT_.
Größeren Unterschied konnte ich nicht finden. Scheint sich also nur an der Kühlung zu unterscheiden.


----------



## hansmeiser87 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

mein 16GB kit budget liegt um die 200€.

und da ist bir keins bekannt, dass bessere resultate erzielt als das gskill 3200 und die curcial elite-riegel.

und vom preis-leistungsverhältnis ist das 32gb sport kit ungeschlagen.

ich lasse mich aber natürlich auch gern eines besseren belehren !


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja Preis ist Klasse bei dem 32Gb Sport Kit. 

Diese hier  sind aber auch nicht schlecht. Günstiger und dazu noch bessere Latenzen.
Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15 (HX424C15FBK4/32)

Oder 
Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK4/32)
immer noch günstiger als der Ballistix Sport


----------



## TungstenDice (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke sehr! Er hat es jetzt doch nicht mir gegeben, weil ein Verwandter dazwischen kam... Tja vielleicht nicht schlecht, weil ich mir doch nicht sicher bin, ob ich Skylake evtl. doch nehme ^^

Was wäre denn für den 6700k perfekt? 2x8GB und dann G.Skill aber welche Timings?


----------



## Don_Dan (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



hansmeiser87 schrieb:


> es soll btw ein x99 board mit 2011 sockel werden.
> 
> hier nochmals die frage nach dem unterschied zwischen diesen beiden kits:
> 
> ...



Ballistix Sport LT hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht gehört. Die Webseite gibt nicht gerade viel dazu her:



> Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 Speicher sorgt für höhere  Geschwindigkeiten und Bandbreiten als Standard-PC-Speicher. So erhalten  Sie mehr Leistung. Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] XMP 2.0 Profile  lassen sich einfach per Plug-and-Play installieren, und durch einen  verdeckten digitalen Stealth Camo-Verteiler zur Temperatursteuerung  sorgt Ballistix Sport für eine durchgehende Leistung zum erschwinglichen  Preis.



Der einzige Unterschied, den ich zu den Ballistix Sport entdecken kann, ist das XMP 2.0 Profil. Ballistix Sport haben nur XMP Profile.



TungstenDice schrieb:


> Danke sehr! Er hat es jetzt doch nicht mir gegeben, weil ein Verwandter dazwischen kam... Tja vielleicht nicht schlecht, weil ich mir doch nicht sicher bin, ob ich Skylake evtl. doch nehme ^^
> 
> Was wäre denn für den 6700k perfekt? 2x8GB und dann G.Skill aber welche Timings?



Warte erst mal bis die neuen Dual Channel Kits für Skylake vorgestellt werden. Welche Geschwindigkeiten am Ende empfehlenswert sind kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



TungstenDice schrieb:


> Danke sehr! Er hat es jetzt doch nicht mir gegeben, weil ein Verwandter dazwischen kam... Tja vielleicht nicht schlecht, weil ich mir doch nicht sicher bin, ob ich Skylake evtl. doch nehme ^^
> 
> Was wäre denn für den 6700k perfekt? 2x8GB und dann G.Skill aber welche Timings?



Post#813 Timings so niedrig wie möglich.


----------



## Homerclon (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied, den ich zu den Ballistix Sport entdecken kann, ist das XMP 2.0 Profil. Ballistix Sport haben nur XMP Profile.


Nein, beide haben XMP 2.0, man hat es nur im Fließtext nicht erwähnt. Es steht jedoch in der Produktbroschüre (wird direkt unterm Fließtext auf der Crucial-Seite verlinkt).


----------



## Don_Dan (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Nein, beide haben XMP 2.0, man hat es nur im Fließtext nicht erwähnt. Es steht jedoch in der Produktbroschüre (wird direkt unterm Fließtext auf der Crucial-Seite verlinkt).



Du hast recht, in den Produktbroschüren steht bei beiden XMP 2.0 drin.


----------



## hansmeiser87 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ganz offiziell von crucial:

Thank you for your email. I can confirm that the only difference between these modules are the design of the heatspreader. All other technical specifications are absolutely identical.


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



hansmeiser87 schrieb:


> ganz offiziell von crucial:
> 
> Thank you for your email. I can confirm that the only difference between these modules are the design of the heatspreader. All other technical specifications are absolutely identical.



Danke für die Information.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Eine etwas doofe Frage, aber womit also mit welchem Programm kann ich überpüfen ob mein RAM Dual Rank ist? Habe diese hier und bin mir nicht sicher, eigentlich sollte es Dual Rank sein aber ich will es gerne überprüfen.


----------



## IluBabe (3. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eine etwas doofe Frage, aber womit also mit welchem Programm kann ich überpüfen ob mein RAM Dual Rank ist? Habe diese hier und bin mir nicht sicher, eigentlich sollte es Dual Rank sein aber ich will es gerne überprüfen.


AIDA 64 zeigts an. Motherboard->SPD->Modulgröße da steht dann auch Rank - für Dual halt 2


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ganz toll Geizhals dieser RAM ist auch Single Rank aber so steht es bei Geizhals das es Dual Rank ist  Ich habe schon 2 x4GB Single Rank RAM da, kann also entweder beider verkaufen oder das eine zurücksenden. Nur die Verpackung ist nicht mehr wie neu weil ich den Produktklebestreifen entfernen musste um es zu öffnen.  

Kann mir jemand ECHTEN Dual Rank RAM empfehlen? 2x4GB und ab 1600MHz


----------



## Icedaft (3. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Für welches System?
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (3. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ganz toll Geizhals dieser RAM ist auch Single Rank aber so steht es bei Geizhals das es Dual Rank ist  Ich habe schon 2 x4GB Single Rank RAM da, kann also entweder beider verkaufen oder das eine zurücksenden. Nur die Verpackung ist nicht mehr wie neu weil ich den Produktklebestreifen entfernen musste um es zu öffnen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand ECHTEN Dual Rank RAM empfehlen? 2x4GB und ab 1600MHz


*hust* 2400er 10-12-12-31 er TrindentX kaufen auf 1600 MHz mit CL 7-8-8-24 oder besser laufen lassen.


----------



## kosh_ac (3. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



IluBabe schrieb:


> *hust* 2400er 10-12-12-31 er TrindentX kaufen auf 1600 MHz mit CL 7-8-8-24 oder besser laufen lassen.


Ich ging bisher immer davon aus das Takt mehr bringt als Timings!?


----------



## Noxxphox (3. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

jain... ue navh anwendung/game profitiert man vom einen oder anderen etwas mehr... im schnit hält es sich in der wage...
also ich sags ma so mehr mhz vei geichn timings sind gut... timings erhöhen würd ich ni...wen du sie jedoch senken kanst und es stable ist, ist dies zu empelen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



kosh_ac schrieb:


> Ich ging bisher immer davon aus das Takt mehr bringt als Timings!?



Schon klar! Nur muss der Takt  im richtigen Verhältnis zu den Timings stehen. 
Post#609 in diesem Thread.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



IluBabe schrieb:


> *hust* 2400er 10-12-12-31 er TrindentX kaufen auf 1600 MHz mit CL 7-8-8-24 oder besser laufen lassen.



Toll ich kaufe RAM bei dem ich einfach 1/3 der Taktfrequenz nicht benötige  Das geht doch besser und günstiger oder nicht?


----------



## IluBabe (3. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



kosh_ac schrieb:


> Ich ging bisher immer davon aus das Takt mehr bringt als Timings!?


 Kurz gesagt kommt drauf an - Story in lang, es kommt drauf an. Es gibt Anwendung die skalieren mit Takt, und es gibt welche die Skalieren mit Latenz+Takt und es gibt welche die juckt das nicht die Bohne - mal davon ab ging es ja hier um Double Ranked DDR3.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toll ich kaufe RAM bei dem ich einfach 1/3 der Taktfrequenz nicht benötige  Das geht doch besser und günstiger oder nicht?


Was beschwerst du dich eigentlich am Anfang des Jahres hat der 0815 Crucial Speicher mit 9-9-9-24 Timinigs auf 1600Mhz noch 65€ gekostet. Heut guckt man in den Preisvergleich und sieht den 2400er Trident X bei 56 Euro und nen Paar zerquetscht. Ich würde da eher zugreifen anstatt mich drüber zu beschweren, dass die Timings nicht so wirklich was bringen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toll ich kaufe RAM bei dem ich einfach 1/3 der Taktfrequenz nicht benötige  Das geht doch besser und günstiger oder nicht?



Nicht viel günstiger und auch nicht besser. Schau mal hier.

Du kannst dir diesen hier kaufen 
7-8-8-24 
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-8-8-24 (F3-1600C7D-16GTX)
oder 
10-12-12-31 
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)

Da sind gerade mal 9 Euro dazwischen  
Der 2400er Kit kommt bei 1600MHz nahe an die gleichen Timings. 
Also von besser oder schlechter kann mann bei diesen kleinen Differenzen nicht sprechen.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich sagte doch schon das ich nur 8GB brauche und mehr auch nicht will also empfehle mir bitte doch keine 16GB Kits


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch schon das ich nur 8GB brauche und mehr auch nicht will also empfehle mir bitte doch keine 16GB Kits


Is schon hart bei den ganzen Preisvergleich links sich auf die Suche nach der 8GB Version zu machen. *räusper* Ohen dir damit zu nahe treten zu wollen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch schon das ich nur 8GB brauche und mehr auch nicht will also empfehle mir bitte doch keine 16GB Kits



Dann diesen hier: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)

Ich würde heute aber keine 8GB Ram mehr einbauen. 
In manchen Games schon heute zu wenig und einfach nochmal den gleichen Kit nachrüsten ist auch nicht.
Da wenn man übertakten will in der Zukunft sind 4 Ramriegel immer schlechter als 2, weil doppelte "Verwaltungsaufwand" des Speichercontrollers. 
Daher jetzt gleich 16GB oder später die 2x4GB wieder umständlich verkaufen, damit man dann 2x8GB hat, deine Entscheidung.


----------



## derneuemann (4. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da kann man nur zustimmen, lieber jetzt direkt 16GB


----------



## kosh_ac (4. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Dann diesen hier: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)
> 
> Ich würde heute aber keine 8GB Ram mehr einbauen.
> In manchen Games schon heute zu wenig und einfach nochmal den gleichen Kit nachrüsten ist auch nicht.
> ...


Ich habe Anfang des Jahres ebenfalls 8GB für mein neues System gekauft und mittlerweile bereue ich es! 

Bei normaler Nutzung mit den Programmen die ich regelmäßig nutze habe ich teilweise schon 50-65% belegt und wenn ich dann noch zocken will wird's eng! Ich möchte ja auch nicht immer vorher alles beenden müssen, finde das auf Dauer nervig 😇


----------



## Gamer090 (4. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also der Händler bei dem ich es gekauft habe will keine Retoure akzeptieren weil ich die Verpackung schon geöffnet habe, wundert mich nicht aber versuchen kann ich es ja.
Was macht mehr Sinn:

A) Das Patriot Kit 2x4GB 1600MHz und das Kingston Kit 2x4GB 1866MHz verkaufen und mir die von G.Skill holen
B) Das Patriot Kit verkaufen und das von Kingston behalten
C) Beide Kits behalten, das Mainboard hat 4 RAM Steckplätze und hätte somit gleich 16GB aber eben Single Rank 

C wäre mein Favorit weil am einfachsten und auch am günstigsten, aus Erfahrung weiss ich das ich sogar bei fast neuen Produkten immer 5-10% vom Einkaufspreis runter muss um es verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Icedaft (4. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn Du mal dein System angeben würdest und ob Du übertakten willst, würde dies vieles erleichtern (über Tapatalk kann man keine Sig sehen).


----------



## Gamer090 (4. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal dein System angeben würdest und ob Du übertakten willst, würde dies vieles erleichtern (über Tapatalk kann man keine Sig sehen).



Stimmt, war ein Anfängerfehler von mir.

FX6300 mit Brocken 2, asrock 970m Pro 3, R9 270X TOXIC, Thermaltake Core V21

Übertakten wäre schon etwas möglich und sollte auch mit dem BIOS dieses Mainboard möglich sein.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Version A damit hast du so lange ruhe bis der Rechner in Ruhestand geht, 
du musst nie mehr etwas verändern was Arbeitsspeicher angeht und hast mehr Performance als jetzt.
Wenn du in Zukunft auf einen Intel mit DDR3 umrüstest, dann kannst den Arbeitsspeicher dann mitnehmen.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

definitiv a... 
oc get mit eig jedem board, auser oftmals kompletpcs oder oem ware... di sind da meist etwas gestutz wen es überhaupt möglich ist...
aber es komt mit 4modulen viel leichter zu probs als mit 2 modulen.... nimm definitiv 2x8gb im dualrank und du hast nen schönen permormance bonus auch auf dem amd  oard...weil amd skalirt mit starken ram ja relativ gut im gegensatz zu den meisten intel


----------



## Outblast2010 (8. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hätte zu diesen Ram Mythen auch mal eine Frage: Wir sind derzeit in einem anderen Forum (Spiele Forum) heiss am diskutieren, wie es mit der Alterung der Hardware aussieht wenn man z.B dauerhaft bei einem 4790k oder 4770k 2400er Ram nutzt. Offiziell garantiert Intel ja den reibungslosen Betrieb mit 1600er Ram bei 1,5 Volt. Steinigt mich wenn ich falsch liege. Die Diskussion bezieht sich darauf, wie sehr die Hardware altert, wenn man dauerhaft 2400er Ram bei 1,65 Volt nutzt. Wir haben da jemanden, der steif und fest seine Thesen hat. Was dran ist würde ich gerne von den Profis mal erfahren. Dabei geht es um die Bestückung mit 1600er Ram und 2400er Ram. Das Tauschen von Hardware nach drei Jahren ist für ihn kein Argument. Ich zitiere:



> Im Grunde hat es sogar mehr Nach- als Vorteile. Denn neben Stromkosten ist die Lebensdauer sehr wohl ein Thema, so fern man nicht grundsätzlich in festen Intervallen von z.B. 3 Jahren sich eine neue CPU zulegt. Stichwort: Elektromigration (Grob ausgedrückt also der Verschleiß von "Stromleitungen" die immer mit der betriebenen Spannung einhergeht!) - da die Spannungswandler bei den Haswell CPUs nicht mehr auf dem MB sondern in der CPU intergriert sind, hat eine höhere Spannung beim RAM also direkte Auswirkungen auf die CPU.
> 
> Kleines Rechenbeispiel gefällig? Nehmen wir an, die nutzt Deinen PC sehr viel, da Du sowohl beruflich als auch hobbytechnisch viel Zeit am Rechner verbringst. Nehmen wir an, Du nutzt ihn täglich 12 Std. davon 8 Std. für reine Desktopanwendungen und 4 Std. für WoW und das an ca 340 Tagen im Jahr.
> 
> ...




So und nu helf mir bitte mal jemand auf die Sprünge.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

die darstellung ist ziemlich übertrieben.
und das man nach oben hin überproportional mehr verbraucht ggü. der leistungssteigerung ist auch kein geheimnis.
demnach müssten wir alle mit einem i3 spielen, wenn es rein um effizienz geht 

und auch was die haltbarkeit angeht:
ja, sie ist geringer, aber unwichtig. denn diese reduziert sich beispielhaft von 50Jahre auf 30.
was immer noch lange genug wäre....und selbst wenn es nur 10 jahre sind, hat niemand von uns seinen PC so lange zum spielen.

quintessenz ist:
ja, es stimmt, aber es wird oft sehr übertrieben hingestellt.
man kann problemlos über viele jahre die 2400er rams fahren.


mfg


----------



## der8auer (9. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Alles nur Hypothesen, ohne wissenschaftliche Grundlage. Intel Garantiert 1600 MHz nicht wegen der Haltbarkeit sondern einfach wegen der Fertigungstoleranzen. Es gibt CPUs, die durch Fertigungsschwankungen diese Taktraten nicht stabil verwenden können. Daher die Garantie von 1600 MHz und alles darüber ist Glückssache. Natürlich laufen trotzdem 2400 MHz erfahrungsgemäß bei 99% der Prozessoren - das muss man einfach ausprobieren. Die CPU leidet dadurch sicherlich nicht und verliert auch keine 2 Jahre Haltbarkeit. Es ist natürlich schwierig hier eine sichere Aussage zu treffen, aber das Betrachten der breiten Masse hier im Forum hilft meist weiter. Es gibt eine große Anzahl an Usern die 2400 MHz @ 1,65 Volt verwenden. Begebt euch einfach mal auf die Suche nach Threads mit Fällen bei denen die CPU degradiert oder dadurch gestorben ist - richtig ihr werdet im Grunde nichts finden. Würden die CPUs so massiv Haltbarkeit und Qualität verlieren gäbe es hier eine große Anzahl an Berichten darüber.
Keiner kann mit seiner Glaskugel voraussagen wie lange die CPU letztendlich halten wird. Möglicherweise hält die CPU von Nutzer B 5 Jahre im Standardbetrieb und die CPU von Nutzer A 7 Jahre trotz Overclocking. Das kann man einfach nicht sagen, da auch hier die Toleranzen bei der Fertigung eine Rolle spielen und niemand von uns hat "Einblick" in die CPU und kann genau vorhersagen wie viele Stunden diese funktionieren wird. Intel gibt eine Garantie von 3 Jahren bei normalen Desktop CPUs. Danach kann alles passieren. Vielleicht läuft sie 3,5 Jahre - vielleicht 15 Jahre.


----------



## IluBabe (9. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Den RAM belasten die Volt Zahlen schon mal nicht wirklich, wenn nicht nen Fertigungsfehler vorher schon drin steckt. Bei der CPU hab ich auch davon noch nicht wirklich was mitbekommen. Jeder der schon länger mit PCs zu tun ha, hat quasi eine CPU Sammlung, und die funktionieren meist alle anstandslos. Ich würde die Behauptung aufstellen das CPUs vorher veraltet sind, weil es doppelt so Leistungsstarke (oder mehr) gibt die auch durch Übertaktung nicht mehr ausgleichbar wären, als das eine CPU die die erste Zeit überlebt hat (~2Jahre quasi Garantiezeit) vorher stirbt, als daß man ein komplett neues System aufbaut. Einzelfälle mal ausgenommen, wo bekannt ist das die CPUs bei bestimmten Einstellungen zur starken Abnutzung neigen, wenn sie zu stark befeuert werden.

Und da wir gerade im RAM Thread sind mal noch eine interessante Aussage von nen Asus Mitarbeiter (ASUS North America - ASUS Z170 Motherboards Q&A Thread - Page 10


> I know we are the only vendor able to "truly" work at 3733 so far - who knows. We use T-Topology, so 4 DIMM configs are best suited to running on our boards. To be honest tho, anything past DDR4-3400 requires slack timings, so is not worth running on a 24/7 system. One of those things, DRAM suppliers going crazy to get high frequency kits into the marketplace, hoping that the unwitting make a purchase.


dt.: Asus arbeitet an 3733+ MHz Unterstützung durch Boards bei DDR4. Dabei wird T-Topology genutzt (Einführung mit DDR3 Boards, weitere Infos hierzu: ASUS T-Topology erklärt - Höheres Speicheroverclocking - Tutorials - Reviews - ocaholic). Alles über DDR4-3400 erfordet spezielle timings, die [derzeit] ungeeignet sind für ein 24/7 Systeme. Die Hersteller von Ram-Modulen überbieten sich in den Taktfrequenzen und hoffen drauf das unwissentliche einen Einkauf machen.


----------



## IluBabe (10. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mal wieder etwas RAM Porn GTA V Verbesserung (aus der Diskussion engl.: [Various] Intel Skylake (i5 6600K & i7 6700K) 1151 Z170 Reviews - Page 61
i7 - 4770K @ 4.3Ghz
16GB G.Skill DDR4-2400 (Cas 11)
2 x EVGA GTX980Ti

DDR3-1600 - Cas 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v
Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 31.661419, 104.189812, 86.253464
Pass 1, 40.464096, 114.070000, 89.427078
Pass 2, 66.185532, 132.763824, 91.166252
Pass 3, 23.793285, 146.725220, 117.044693
Pass 4, 12.779229, 157.793472, 92.596970

DDR3-2400 - Cas 11-13-13-31 @ 1.65v
Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 14.522069, 133.767258, 91.399567
Pass 1, 59.698883, 116.097427, 94.411102
Pass 2, 66.345924, 145.310608, 100.027390
Pass 3, 26.825932, 165.902100, 127.934532
Pass 4, 13.040380, 186.340012, 101.171028

Average FPS
DDR3-1600 = 95.29fps
DDR3-2400 = 102.99fps
8% Verbesserung dazwischen.


----------



## 8ykrid (10. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Outblast2010 schrieb:


> Hätte zu diesen Ram Mythen auch mal eine Frage: Wir sind derzeit in einem anderen Forum (Spiele Forum) heiss am diskutieren, wie es mit der Alterung der Hardware aussieht wenn man z.B dauerhaft bei einem 4790k oder 4770k 2400er Ram nutzt. Offiziell garantiert Intel ja den reibungslosen Betrieb mit 1600er Ram bei 1,5 Volt. Steinigt mich wenn ich falsch liege. Die Diskussion bezieht sich darauf, wie sehr die Hardware altert, wenn man dauerhaft 2400er Ram bei 1,65 Volt nutzt. Wir haben da jemanden, der steif und fest seine Thesen hat. Was dran ist würde ich gerne von den Profis mal erfahren. Dabei geht es um die Bestückung mit 1600er Ram und 2400er Ram. Das Tauschen von Hardware nach drei Jahren ist für ihn kein Argument. Ich zitiere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz Stumpf würde ich dir raten dem Kollegen der diesen haarstreubenden Unsinn schreibt zu sagen wr solle nicht soviel annehmen. Erstens rechnet er falsch. Zweitens hat er keine Ahnung und scheinbar zuviel Zeit. 

Lass dich nicht auf solche Diskussionen ein. Du kannst nicht gewinnen. Da diese Art von Mensch eh immer recht hat.... . 

Und der kann nicht rechnen. Verwechselt TDP mit Verbrauch sowie weitere essentielle Dinge.

@roman

Wo sind denn die pics zu den 24/7 tests vom eingangspost? Will jetzt keine 87 seiten durchforsten.


----------



## Outblast2010 (10. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die Bilder vom Test würden mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## xuxu81 (10. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



8ykrid schrieb:


> Ganz Stumpf würde ich dir raten dem Kollegen der diesen haarstreubenden Unsinn schreibt zu sagen wr solle nicht soviel annehmen. Erstens rechnet er falsch. Zweitens hat er keine Ahnung und scheinbar zuviel Zeit.
> 
> Lass dich nicht auf solche Diskussionen ein. Du kannst nicht gewinnen. Da diese Art von Mensch eh immer recht hat.... .
> 
> Und der kann nicht rechnen. Verwechselt TDP mit Verbrauch sowie weitere essentielle Dinge.


Ich denke auch dass er übertreibt, aber wo siehst Du Fehler in seinen Berechnungen?

Die TDP gibt die nötige Kühlleistung an, kommt aber recht nahe an den maximalen Verbrauch ran, oder irre ich da?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was mich angeht, habe ich folgendes "Problemchen":

Laut CPU-Z hat mein RAM 2 xmp profiles die im Grunde identisch sind, nur wird eins mit Command Rate T2 und das andere mit Command Rate T1 angegeben.

Trotzdem wird bei Memory immer T2 angezeigt, egal welches Profil ich lade. Woran liegt das?

Angezeigte Timings: http://i.imgur.com/Cn6PUMS.jpg

Anzeige bei Memory: http://i.imgur.com/p3fndrb.jpg


----------



## 8ykrid (10. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



xuxu81 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass er übertreibt, aber wo siehst Du Fehler in seinen Berechnungen?
> 
> Die TDP gibt die nötige Kühlleistung an, kommt aber recht nahe an den maximalen Verbrauch



Thermal Design Power (TDP)

Thermal Design Power (TDP) wird zum heutigen Stand (08/2013) als Standard-Angabe zum Stromverbrauch genutzt. Konkret gibt sie Auskunft darüber, welche Kühlleistung benötigt wird, um den Prozessor unter Dauerbelastung ausreichend zu kühlen. D.h. die Watt-Angaben sind nur Annäherungswerte und geben nicht die korrekte maximale Leistungsaufnahme wieder. Intel schreibt folgendes in dem*Whitepaper TDP/ACP*darüber.

The upper point of the thermal profile consists of the Thermal Design Power (TDP) and the associated Tcase value. Thermal Design Power (TDP) should be used for processor thermal solution design targets. TDP is not the maximum power that the processor can dissipate. TDP is measured at maximum TCASE. [...] The thermal design power is the maximum power a processor can draw for a thermally significant period while running commercially useful software.

Der TDP-Wert ist primär für Thermal Design Ingenieure geeignet, da hierbei die maximale Wärmeentwicklung (TCASE) als Variable miteinfließt.

Vergleicht man in den Prozessorlisten die Angaben zum Stromverbrauch früherer und aktueller Prozessoren, so werden TDP-Gruppenwerte in einer Prozessorserie deutlich. Die Intel Core i7 (4. Gen) Desktop-Modelle sind mit 35, 45 und 84 Watt erhältlich. Trotz unterschiedlicher Taktraten, Produktionsqualität der Chips und anderer Einflussfaktoren haben Modelle innerhalb einer TDP-Gruppe eine identische Angabe zum Stromverbrauch. Es wird deutlich, dass dies nicht der wahre maximale Stromverbrauch sein kann. Letzterer kann die TDP-Angabe kurzfristig übersteigen (Intel spricht von worst case scenarios with wors case applications). Andererseits erreichen kleinerer Modelle den TDP-Wert niemals.

It is possible for the processor to consume more than the TDP power for a short period of time that isn’t “thermally significant. For example, a processor might consume slightly more power than the rated TDP value for say one microsecond…but then consume less power than the rated TDP value for a long period of time.

Anders ist es bei den alten Pentium 4 Modellen: hier handelt es sich um die reale, individuelle bzw. maximale Leistungsaufnahme (Stromverbrauch).

TDP ÜbersichtDefiniert thermische Ziele, nicht die maximale Leistungsaufnahme

Primär für Konzeption von Kühllösungen geplant

Die reale Leistungsaufnahme einzelner Modell variiert (TDP-Gruppen)

Ebenfalls fließt die maximale Temperatur (TCASE) mit ein

Quelle:CPU-Stromverbrauch: Scenario Design Power (SDP), Average CPU Power (ACP), Thermal Design Power (TDP)*-*Leistungsaufnahme von CPUs messen*-*PC-Erfahrung.de

Ich hoffe du liest dir den ganzen Artikel durch. Das erklärt alles recht gut. Ist auch so ein "Mythos" das die TDP den Stromverbrauch wiedergibt... . 

Wobei auch das hier verwendete Wort Mythos nicht richtig angewendet wird. Ist schlicht unqualifizierted Halbwissen von noch nicht ausgewachsenen Erdenbürger. Getreu dem Motto...Ich meine icj weiß was und gebe es falsch weiter. 

Wer schon versucht die Kosten für Strom anhand der TDP zu berechen(Zitat"Nehmen wir mal an...."Zitat Ende) hat nicht verstanden was die TDP ist. 

Genauso wie Romans Versuch, die Leute beim RAM aufzuklären, wird auch jeder andere Versuch technische Dinge zu erläutern daran scheitern, dass der Grossteil der Leser es garnicht versteht was da steht. 

Es sind einfach zu viele Buchstaben. Dazu sind die meist auch noch recht klein. Sry. Aber mit 36 Lebensjahren bin ich einfach mittlerweile zu realistisch um etwas anderes anzunehmen.


----------



## xuxu81 (10. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass er die maximale Leistungsaufnahme auf die TDP begrenzt, aber egal! 

Aber wenn etwas 85 Watt verbraucht, heißt das doch 0,085 KW pro Stunde, oder nicht? Sehe daher keinen Berechnungsfehler, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, wie er an die Wattzahlen kommt.

Hast Du auch eine Antwort was meine eigentliche Frage angeht?


----------



## 8ykrid (10. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Stell doch mal händisch die Ram Werte ein


----------



## 8ykrid (10. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



xuxu81 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass er die maximale Leistungsaufnahme auf die TDP begrenzt, aber egal!
> 
> Aber wenn etwas 85 Watt verbraucht, heißt das doch 0,085 KW pro Stunde, oder nicht? Sehe daher keinen Berechnungsfehler, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, wie er an die Wattzahlen kommt.


hast dir den Quatsch mal wirklich durchgelesen? Da wird irgendwas durchgerechnet was auf irgendwelchen Vermutungen und Annahmen basiert. Also rechnet er falsch. Ich mache unter anderem beruflich Amortisationsberechnungen. Das der da macht ist Humbug. 

Wieso gibt es denn dicke technisch Handbücher wenn so ein dahergelaufener Internetschlauberger alles in 100 Buchstaben packt. Dann können doch direkt alle einpacken. Machen wir doch alles so wie der Gute. Wir nehmen mal grob an... . Schätzen und interpretieren. Oh man. Du hast vllt....höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht verstanden warum das falsch ist. Den Artikel zur TDP hast sicherlich nicht gelesen. Höchsten überflogen.


----------



## xuxu81 (10. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wieso bist Du so fixiert auf den Teil mit der TDP? Mir geht es um den Teil mit der Stromkostenberechnung. 

Ähm, wie stelle ich denn die Command Rate im BIOS ein? Finde kein Feld das mit Command Rate oder CR benannt ist. Gibt es dafür irgendein anderes Kürzel?


----------



## 8ykrid (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was hast denn für ein Mainboard? Sind denn da irgendwelche"versteckten Optionen" die man erst freischalten muss? Mit irgendwelchen Tastenkombinationen? Sry sehe mit dem Handy keine Signaturen,)


----------



## 8ykrid (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



xuxu81 schrieb:


> Wieso bist Du so fixiert auf den Teil mit der TDP? Mir geht es um den Teil mit der Stromkostenberechnung.


Wenn die Grundlage ne falsche ist...ist wohl auch die Verbrauchsberechnung ne falsche Rechnung. So berechnet man Kosten über die Lebensdauer eh nicht. Aber lassen wir das lieber. 

Aber wer nutzt über 8 Jahre die gleiche CPU. Dann auch noch als Produktiv und Privatballersystem... . Völliger Quatsch. Ökonomischer Unsinn. Dazu noch dienTDP als Grundlage einer Berechnung.

Vllt hast du es jetzt verstanden.


----------



## xuxu81 (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



8ykrid schrieb:


> Was hast denn für ein Mainboard?


Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5

Versteckte Optionen habe ich keine gefunden. Die Timings kann man alle einstellen - sind aber diverse Felder mit irgendwelchen Kürzungen, von denen ich den Großteil nicht kenne. xD


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

naja er kan von tdp doch ausgehen.. er muss nur 24/7 prime laufen lasen... lbwohl die meisten cpus dan doch etwas mer ziehen wie der tdp angibt xD... also selbst bei stock....
so eine berechnung ist fürs echte leben UNMÖGLICH... weil du för den zeitraum den du berechnes genau wisen müstest wie viel du am pc bist...sie viel du das ding auf vollast laufen hast und wie viel du nur surfst lder im lffice hängst...
also daher sind die stromberechnungen eh fürn alerwertesten.... es gibt einem ne richtung bzw ne idee wies aussieht... aber ich würde mich daran nie orintieren....ein pc is nunmal kein kplschrank der 24/7 läuft und imer das gleiche brauch...
ein pc is wie ein menschliches wesen in der insicht... msl verausgaben wir uns... mal sitzen wir in nem park 1h auf der bank und geniesen die natur.... eine genaue berechnung ist daher mehr als nur albern
...also das is meine meinung^^
und nun pls ende mit dem oftopic...das is nen ram thread...keine thread zur berechnjg der stromkosten


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

*Info Info Info*
Artikel: DDR4 Memory Scaling on Intel Z170 - Finding The Best DDR4 Memory Kit Speed - Legit ReviewsAnswering What DDR4 Clock Speed is Best (engl.)
Aussagen aus dem Artikel: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Legit Reviews - Technology News and Reviews
* es wird das Z170 Asus Deluxe als eines der besten Boards angesehen in Bezug auf hohes OC des RAMs und dessen Stabilität.
* für OC wichtig sind die VCCIO/System Agent Spannungen. für oc größer DDR4-3400 sind Steigerungen der CPU VCCIO Voltage auf 1.250V von  0.968V und der CPU System Agent Voltage von 1.056V auf 1.300V nötig gewesen
* Steigerungen von über 75% etwa in der Schreibbandbreite ist durch oc möglich von etwa 2133MHz auf das Maximum des getesten RAMs (in diesem Fall ein G.Skill RipJaws V 8GB (4GB x 2) 3600MHz DDR4 memory kit  F3600C17D-8GVK)
* Gesamtlatenz ging herunter von 54.3n mit 2133 MHz auf 43.4ns bei 3000 MHz und schlussendlich 40.9nm bei 3866 MHz
*CPU  Physics mit dem 3DMark Sky Driver evaluiert brachte eine Steigerung von 5,7%  - über 3000MHz gab es quasi keine Steigerung mehr
*Handbrake als Videoumwandlung hatte nach 2400Mhz kaum noch Steigerung
*Metro Last light hatte einen leichten Anstieg der avg FPS zwischen 2800 und 3466 Mhz gab es quasi keine Steigerung mehr jedoch hiernach nochmal einen kleinen 'reproduzierbaren' Schub
*GTA V war unbeeinflußt über das gesamte Spektrum (2133 bis 3733MHz)

Fazit und Artikelempfehlung: Es war eine Leistungssteigerung zwischen DDR4 2133 zu 2666 MHz feststellbar, die Kits sind aber quasi preislich gleich. Ungeachtet das dort der größte Leistungsschub steckt sollt man aber 15$ drauflegen und in Richtung 3200 MHz entscheiden. 3466+ Kits sind nett für Übertakter, aber wegen ihres P/L Verhältnis für den Normalnutzer [gegenwärtig] nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## 8ykrid (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja er kan von tdp doch ausgehen.. er muss nur 24/7 prime laufen lasen... lbwohl die meisten cpus dan doch etwas mer ziehen wie der tdp angibt xD... also selbst bei stock....
> so eine berechnung ist fürs echte leben UNMÖGLICH... weil du för den zeitraum den du berechnes genau wisen müstest wie viel du am pc bist...sie viel du das ding auf vollast laufen hast und wie viel du nur surfst lder im lffice hängst...
> also daher sind die stromberechnungen eh fürn alerwertesten.... es gibt einem ne richtung bzw ne idee wies aussieht... aber ich würde mich daran nie orintieren....ein pc is nunmal kein kplschrank der 24/7 läuft und imer das gleiche brauch...
> ein pc is wie ein menschliches wesen in der insicht... msl verausgaben wir uns... mal sitzen wir in nem park 1h auf der bank und geniesen die natur.... eine genaue berechnung ist daher mehr als nur albern
> ...


Echt? Über 4000 Beiträge hast du so schon geschafft? 

Ich kann die Hälfte nicht entschlüsseln. Unfassbar für mich. Das was ich verstehe bzw. errate lässt mich Abgründe erahnen.


@llubabe
Danke.

Nur wären die min fps wesentlich interressanter gewesen. Darin liegen ja die Stärken von schnelleren Ram. Leider kann ich ich das essentiell interressante in dem Artikel nicht entdecken. Oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## drebbin (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Legasthenie ist für dich ein Abgrund?


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



8ykrid schrieb:


> @llubabe
> Danke.
> 
> Nur wären die min fps wesentlich interressanter gewesen. Darin liegen ja die Stärken von schnelleren Ram. Leider kann ich ich das essentiell interressante in dem Artikel nicht entdecken. Oder hab ich was übersehen?


Japp die Frameraten sind leider nicht separat ausgewiesen für Minimum, Durschnitt und Maximum. Eine Steigerung bei den Durchschnittsbildrate, wie im Fall von Metro zu sehen, dürfte aber auch beim Minimum zuschlagen. Wobei natürlich klar ist, dass so ein i7 6700k schon von sich aus ne Menge bums mitbringt für hohe FPS an sich bei einer brauchbaren Grafikkarte nebenher zu bringen. Letztlich ist der Test jedenfalls schon recht umfangreich, auch wenn man sich natürlich immer noch mehr wünschen würde.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

na merci, ich geb mir mühe jemanden was zu erklären und werd durch die blume als behindert/ bescheuert dahingestelt... ttut mir leid das es mir troz terapie nicht möglich ist so zu schreiben wie du... ich kann nichts dafür und ich gebe mir gröste mühe und lese jeden beitrag mermals... aber wenn ich keinenfeler mehr finde drücke ich auf senden...
wen es dich so stört setzt mich auf igno, stört mich nicht... aber sowas kan man durchaus netter sagen!
und nun pls aufhören mit dem oftopic, dafür is der tread hir nicht da^^


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> na merci, ich geb mir mühe jemanden was zu erklären und werd durch die blume als behindert/ bescheuert dahingestelt... ttut mir leid das es mir troz terapie nicht möglich ist so zu schreiben wie du... ich kann nichts dafür und ich gebe mir gröste mühe und lese jeden beitrag mermals... aber wenn ich keinenfeler mehr finde drücke ich auf senden...
> wen es dich so stört setzt mich auf igno, stört mich nicht... aber sowas kan man durchaus netter sagen!
> und nun pls aufhören mit dem oftopic, dafür is der tread hir nicht da^^


Ach kommt schon. Mal unabhängig davon, dass das nicht hier ausdiskutiert werden muss, bist du (Noxxphox) behindert verglichen zu einem eingebildeten Durchschnittsmenschen ohne Störungen, eben weil du Legasthenie hast. Das kann dann nur für jemand der es nicht weiß und es nicht einordnen kann als bescheuert rüberkommen. Du brauchst dich dafür nicht zu rechtfertigen. Wir wissen damit umzugehen. Und 8ykrid wohl hoffentlich auch nun nachdem es ihm mitgeteilt wurde. Also wie dus schreibst kein Grund hier ein Faß weiter aufzumachen.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ich mach kein fas auf... ich wolte ihm jedeglich erklären das ich nichts für kan... und hab ihm gleich eine lösung angeboten...
weil ob er meine beiträge list oder nicht ist mir volkomen egal... meine beitröge sind für di leute die hilfe brauchen und nicht für leute di nur hir sind um rumzumeckern...das macht mir auch nix aus.... ich ignorir das... blos ganz wortlos lass ich das nicht an mir vorbeigen..
so sry wegen dem erneuten oftopic... jetzt aber wirklich pls zurück zum tema


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> na merci, ich geb mir mühe jemanden was zu erklären und werd durch die blume als behindert/ bescheuert dahingestelt... ttut mir leid das es mir troz terapie nicht möglich ist so zu schreiben wie du... ich kann nichts dafür und ich gebe mir gröste mühe und lese jeden beitrag mermals... aber wenn ich keinenfeler mehr finde drücke ich auf senden...
> wen es dich so stört setzt mich auf igno, stört mich nicht... aber sowas kan man durchaus netter sagen!
> und nun pls aufhören mit dem oftopic, dafür is der tread hir nicht da^^



Off Topic:

Jetzt lass es doch einfach darauf beruhen. Du musst nicht bei jedem Ding an die Decke gehen ... Du bist nun mal so wie du bist und wer das nicht akzeptiert, muss das mit sich selber ausmachen, statt auf den Leuten rum zu hacken, die nichts dafür können ... Ist ja nicht das erste mal das er deswegen angegriffen wird ... ... und manche Beiträge kann man schon fast als Angriff werten ... 
Viele Leute legen ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf Sache, die in meinen Augen zu vernachlässigen  sind. Jetzt wo ich weis das er sowas hat, reicht es mir, wenn ich verstehe was er mit dem Text meint ... Und das klappt doch auch schon ganz gut ...
Wie gesagt ... Lass sie meckern ... Stehe einfach drüber und Antworte nur auf die Fakten um die sich der Thread dreht(und zwar in deiner best möglich Art und Weise) ... Alles andere blende aus(und ignoriere), dann wird es auch für die Leute uninteressant, sich darüber aufzuregen


----------



## kosh_ac (11. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja er kan von tdp doch ausgehen.. er muss nur 24/7 prime laufen lasen... lbwohl die meisten cpus dan doch etwas mer ziehen wie der tdp angibt xD... also selbst bei stock....
> so eine berechnung ist fürs echte leben UNMÖGLICH... weil du för den zeitraum den du berechnes genau wisen müstest wie viel du am pc bist...sie viel du das ding auf vollast laufen hast und wie viel du nur surfst lder im lffice hängst...
> also daher sind die stromberechnungen eh fürn alerwertesten.... es gibt einem ne richtung bzw ne idee wies aussieht... aber ich würde mich daran nie orintieren....ein pc is nunmal kein kplschrank der 24/7 läuft und imer das gleiche brauch...
> ein pc is wie ein menschliches wesen in der insicht... msl verausgaben wir uns... mal sitzen wir in nem park 1h auf der bank und geniesen die natur.... eine genaue berechnung ist daher mehr als nur albern
> ...


Kurze Off-Topic Frage! 

Ist deine Tastatur kaputt oder spinnt die Autokorrektur? 😈

---

An der Stelle ein "Sorry" von mir! 

Hätte ich erstmal weiter gelesen, wäre ich aufgeklärt und hätte mir den Post sparen können! 😇


----------



## StefanStg (12. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Habe mir gestern einen neuen RAM (G-Skill-Tridentx 16gb-) gekauft weil mein jetziger mit 8GB doch zu knapp wurde(Fotobearbeitung).

Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob jemand bei diesen RAM schon Erfahrung mit Undervolting gemacht hat? Mein jetziger RAM lief Standardmäßig auf 1,5v da sind die 1,65v doch etwas anderes ( Ich weiß soll nicht schädlich sein). Aber trotzdem wollte ich mal fragen was man so erwarten kann wenn man ihn Undervoltet. Hat jemand grobe Richtlinien was man ungefähr einstellen kann? 
Mir ist bewusst das jeder RAM anders ist aber ich habe keine Lust jeden einzelnen Schritt zu testen sondern gleich einen größeren einzustellen und dann zu testen ob es geht


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

schau mal im haswel oc tread...drebbin hat da disn ram undervoltn könen... auf ich meine 1,54v... aber kanst es ja selbst dort nachlesen


----------



## Guallamalla (28. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Entschuldigt die blöden Fragen, aber ich blicke bei DDR4 gerade nicht durch. Ich habe noch guten alten DDR2-800 mit einer CPU ohne freien Multi.

Kann man die Taktfrequenz vom Arbeitsspeicher bei DDR4 unabhängig von der CPU-Frequenz einstellen? Wenn ich 3000Mhz Riegel habe, kann ich die dann auch mit 3000 Mhz betreiben ohne die CPU zu beeinflussen?

Edit: vom einem Skylake ausgehend


----------



## jkox11 (28. August 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Guallamalla schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die blöden Fragen, aber ich blicke bei DDR4 gerade nicht durch. Ich habe noch guten alten DDR2-800 mit einer CPU ohne freien Multi.
> 
> Kann man die Taktfrequenz vom Arbeitsspeicher bei DDR4 unabhängig von der CPU-Frequenz einstellen? Wenn ich 3000Mhz Riegel habe, kann ich die dann auch mit 3000 Mhz betreiben ohne die CPU zu beeinflussen?
> 
> Edit: vom einem Skylake ausgehend



Ja kann man. 
Die 3000Mhz gibt man manuell ein oder man aktiviert den XMP Profile im BIOS.


----------



## CSOger (6. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern einen neuen RAM (G-Skill-Tridentx 16gb-) gekauft weil mein jetziger mit 8GB doch zu knapp wurde(Fotobearbeitung).
> 
> Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob jemand bei diesen RAM schon Erfahrung mit Undervolting gemacht hat? Mein jetziger RAM lief Standardmäßig auf 1,5v da sind die 1,65v doch etwas anderes ( Ich weiß soll nicht schädlich sein). Aber trotzdem wollte ich mal fragen was man so erwarten kann wenn man ihn Undervoltet. Hat jemand grobe Richtlinien was man ungefähr einstellen kann?
> Mir ist bewusst das jeder RAM anders ist aber ich habe keine Lust jeden einzelnen Schritt zu testen sondern gleich einen größeren einzustellen und dann zu testen ob es geht



Vielleicht mal mit 1.6v gleich versuchen?
Ich habe anderen 2400er (Kingston HyperX Beast 2400 MHz 16 GB) der geht hier bis 1.580v stabil.


----------



## StefanStg (6. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



CSOger schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal mit 1.6v gleich versuchen?
> Ich habe anderen 2400er (Kingston HyperX Beast 2400 MHz 16 GB) der geht hier bis 1.580v stabil.



Habe ihn jetzt mit 1,6V laufen, läuft bis jetzt ohne Probleme werde morgen mal die 1,58v versuchen.


----------



## Pladdaah (8. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

hat das jemand in Verbindung mit Win 10 probiert/sich schlau gemacht? | die Aktuelle Version fürs b85 pro 4 ist die 1.80c | Erfahrungsberichte?
Mit H87- und B85-Chipsatz übertakten: Asrock bringt Non-Z OC als BIOS-Update


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Habe ich zusammenfassend das richtig verstanden: Schnellerer Speicher  kann bis zu 10% höhere min Frames in Spielen bringen. Aber auch nur wenn die CPU am Limit ist?
In den meisten Fällen ist das ja dann nicht der Fall oder? Und der Zuwachs bei den min Frames müßte sehr gering sein. Für schnelleren Speicher wie z.B. von G.Skill spricht das P/L. Aber wie ich hier auch im Forum gelesen habe kann es bei einigen Boards noch Probleme mit zu schnellen Speicher (3000Mhz und aufwärts) geben. Dann müßte man den Speicher runtertakten oder auf ein neueres Bios warten?

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Chinaquads (16. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Heute kam mein Ballistics 1600er Ram, dieser lässt sich ohne Probleme auf 2400 @ 1,65 V 11-13-14 31 1T übertakten.

Also quasi ein Geheimtip für Sparfüchse.

Habe mir direkt noch ein 8 GB Kit bestellt 

PS: Leistungssteigerung etwa 2% im 3D Mark und diversen Spielen, bei den Min-FPS ist es etwas mehr.

PS: Danke für den ausführlichen Test!


----------



## Icedaft (16. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da hast Du nur das Problem, das eine Vollbestückung mit RAM kontraproduktiv fürs OC ist... Besser die Bestellung stornieren, den jetzigen zurückschicken und direkt ein 16Gb-Kit mit 2 Riegeln bestellen.


----------



## Chinaquads (16. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Selbst wenn der Speicher dann "nur" mit 2133 läuft, reicht es vollkommen aus 

Gibt es eigentlich ein Tool, um den Speicher auf Stabilität zu testen ?

Super Pi läuft gerade im 32M durch, kann man den Speicher auch noch mit Prime testen ?

LG


----------



## drebbin (16. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Prime im 800k rennen lassen testet den RAM.


----------



## Icedaft (16. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Memtest???  Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## ceVoIX (20. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@der8auer
Auch wenn ich erst jetzt auf den Artikel gestoßen bin, danke für Mühe.

Ich habe mir mal die ersten und die letzten 10 Seiten der Kommentare durchgelesen, scheinbar keiner mit einer APU unterwegs. Dort macht sich schneller RAM deutlich bemerkbar, gerade bei Spielen.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (20. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

hi leute ich suche zur zeit neuen ram da ich jetzt auf wqhd umgestiegen bin und meine 8gb nicht mehr ausreichen 
wäre echt cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet
der markt ist ja momentan überschwämt mit angeboten ^^
mein system könnt ihr ja der signatur entnehmen 
gruß huggy


----------



## Huggy2Bear (20. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 2x4Gib
das ist der ram den ich drinne habe 

und wollte jetzt auf 16Gib erhöhen


----------



## Huggy2Bear (20. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

es sollten schon 2x8 gb riegel sein 
das eine voll bestücken langsamer ist oder 
ich dachte vielleicht dan die hier Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2C8G3D169DS3CEU), Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL10-10-10-27 (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Huggy2Bear (20. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

hmmmm ja übertakten werde ich den ram eh nie 
und mei i5 unterstützt ja eh nur 1600 ich lasse mich das mal durch den kopf gehen
danke erstmal


----------



## Huggy2Bear (21. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-8-8-24 (F3-1600C7D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
was haltet ihr hier von
das ist ddr3 CL 7 Mein Alter ist CL 9
under der preis ist momentan der knüller
ist nur die frage ob der was taugt


----------



## the_swiss (23. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie sieht es bei DDR4 aus? Bei Z-Mainboards wird bei Geizhals bis 3000er (OC) angegeben. Bei H- und B-Boards nur bis 2133. Da der IMC soweit ich weiß, wieder in der CPU ist, müsste man doch auch auf denen schnelleren RAM laufen lassen können?


----------



## derneuemann (23. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die taugen alle was, nur sind die Unterschiede eher homöopathischer Natur.
> Einfach einen vernünftigen Hersteller mit guten Bewertungen zum besten Preis raussuchen.
> Der Rest ist reine Geschmackssache.
> Oder bist du professioneller RAR-Archivar?
> ...



Nur das er (zumindest bei den Spielen) denkbar schlechte Beispiele bringt. Was soll schneller RAM denn auch in einem absolut GPU limitierten Test bringen? Das Video hätte ich nicht verlinkt, weil es zu kurzsichtig ist.   Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Homerclon (23. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei DDR4 aus? Bei Z-Mainboards wird bei Geizhals bis 3000er (OC) angegeben. Bei H- und B-Boards nur bis 2133. Da der IMC soweit ich weiß, wieder in der CPU ist, müsste man doch auch auf denen schnelleren RAM laufen lassen können?


Das liegt daran das H- & B-Boards nicht fürs OC freigegeben sind. Auf diesen werden daher meist im BIOS nur Teiler bis zum offiziellen IMC-/ JEDEC-Max. freigegeben.


----------



## derneuemann (25. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine "Weitsicht". Selbst wenn es mal 2-3 fps sind (die es - zumindest bei den min-fps selten mal sein können), rechnet sich der Aufpreis nicht.
> Zumindest bei DDR3. DDR4 kann ich noch nicht einordnen.



2-3Fps sind nicht aussagekräftig, da der Bezug fehlt.

Ich zum Beispiel spiele öfter im "CPU Limit", weil ich 144Fps anpeile. Da bringt schneller Speicher deutlich mehr, aber da du ja alle Tests kennst, ist das schon klar 

PS: mir ist auch klar, das es da um ein schlechteres P/L geht. Aber sonst müssten wir ja alle mit einem AMD FX6300 (nur ein Beispiel) unterwegs sein, weil der das beste P/L hat.


----------



## derneuemann (25. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Passt schon, kannst ja gerne so weiter labern, mir egal. Hast du dir hier die Start Posts angesehen? Aber egal. Habe besseres zu tun 

PS: Der Sonderfall ist nicht seltener zu finden, als dein Beispiel. Die Masse bewegt sich wohl eher dazwischen.


----------



## Babarecords (28. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bin dabei mir´n neues Sys. zusammenzustellen, 5930k und Asus X99 E-WS sind schon gekauft, Rams bin ich am überlegen. Sollen auf jedenfall 32GB, DualRanked ab 3000MHz und OC freudig sein.

CPU soll unter Wasser auf möglichst 4,5GHz oc´ed werden und auch die RAMs sollen noch bisschen übertaktet werden bzw. soviel wie es halt geht.

Könnt ihr mir diese hier empfehlen ?  Kingston HyperX Predator DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (HX430C15PBK4/32) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
( Sind mir empfohlen worden aber möchte mir hier eine 2te/3te Meinung holen um nacher keinen Fehlkauf zu tätigen )

Oder soll ich ein anderes Kit nehmen ?


----------



## derneuemann (28. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Und da sinkt das Niveau mit jedem weiteren Wort.
> Hast du dir mal angesehen, dass er laut dir doppelt so viel Geld in einen Speicherstandard investieren soll, der gerade ausläuft und nur unter bestimmten Umständen (720p? Wie viele Spiele im CPU-Limit findet man denn die Tage so?) ein paar fps bringen?
> Es gibt kaum 144Hz Monitore und noch weniger Anwender, die einen nutzen.
> Mein Vorschlag, seinen vorhandenen Speicher günstig für ~45€ zu verdoppeln, statt für ~100€ neuzukaufen, ist der sinnvolle Weg.
> ...



Sorry, aber du hast einfach verpasst, das ich deinen Link angesprochen habe, nicht deine Beratung, in dem vorangegangenen Fall.
Aber bitte, wenn du denkst ich hätte etwas anderes geschrieben. Kannst ja gerne nochmal alles lesen, was ich geschrieben habe. 
Ansonsten gerne auch per PN. 

PS: Wie immer ein Missverständnis. Das ich aber gerne noch genauer für dioch aufklären kann. Soviel zu Niveau.


----------



## derneuemann (28. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Weiß nicht was du hast, zu keinem Zeitpunkt habe ich deine Beratung angezweifelt, nur die Aussage aus dem Video, das du verlinkt hast. Aber das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.

Und Sammal, das zu verstehen war nicht schwer. Ich denke eher du hast es am Anfang falsch aufgefasst. Das mit den Vorteilen durch schnellen Ram ist durchaus auch in neuen Spielen Messbar. Aber wie du schon sagst, muss der Aufpreis zur Leistung passen. Oder eben haben wollen .

Auch '912/914 beziehen sich auf die Aussage aus dem Video, die du aber auch so wiedergibst. Ich glaube aber wir sollten es hier beenden, das wird zu nichts führen.

Vielmehr sollte einer auf den Post von Babarecords eingehen.

Soweit ich informiert bin, bringt bei Haswell E Speichertakt über 2666MHz wirklich nichts mehr, außer mehr Kosten. 
Zu dem Kit, das kenne ich selbst nicht, kann deswegen dazu wenig sagen.


----------



## the_swiss (28. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Babarecords schrieb:


> Bin dabei mir´n neues Sys. zusammenzustellen, 5930k und Asus X99 E-WS sind schon gekauft, Rams bin ich am überlegen. Sollen auf jedenfall 32GB, DualRanked ab 3000MHz und OC freudig sein.
> 
> CPU soll unter Wasser auf möglichst 4,5GHz oc´ed werden und auch die RAMs sollen noch bisschen übertaktet werden bzw. soviel wie es halt geht.
> 
> ...



Wichtig sind bei Haswell-E 4 Module, da Quad-Channel unterstützt wird, was weit mehr bringt als ein hoher Takt. Ich würde in dem Fall zu einem Set mit 4x8GB raten, da 8GB so gut wie immer Dual-ranked sind.

Soweit ich weiß, bringt bei Haswell-E RAM schneller als 2133 nichts mehr, da der dhrch Quadchannel bereits die Leistung eines imaginären DDR4-4266ers erreicht.

Mit denen hier: G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-36 (F4-2133C15Q-32GVR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kannst du nochmal 120€ sparen.

Die Verfügbarkeit ist bei DDR4-RAM momentan eher bescheiden, außer den ganz teuren Modellen.


----------



## derneuemann (29. September 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ja, bezieht sich sicherlich auf das Video:
> 
> 
> Aber gerne können wird das hier beenden. Vorher richtig lesen, dann muss man auch nicht zurückrudern.



Gelöscht, weil es das nicht Wert ist! Denk was du willst! 

MfG


----------



## Icedaft (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann mir einer sagen, ob es beim 5820K im Hinblick auf OC besser ist Dual Rank zu verbauen oder ob bei dieser Plattform die Unterschiede nicht so gravierend sind.

Ansonsten würde mir der hier nämlich gut ins Konzept passen: GeIL Super Luce weiÃŸ LED weiÃŸ DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-16-16-36 (GLWW416GB3000C16QC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Babarecords (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Vielmehr sollte einer auf den Post von Babarecords eingehen.
> 
> Soweit ich informiert bin, bringt bei Haswell E Speichertakt über 2666MHz wirklich nichts mehr, außer mehr Kosten.
> Zu dem Kit, das kenne ich selbst nicht, kann deswegen dazu wenig sagen.





the_swiss schrieb:


> Wichtig sind bei Haswell-E 4 Module, da Quad-Channel unterstützt wird, was weit mehr bringt als ein hoher Takt. Ich würde in dem Fall zu einem Set mit 4x8GB raten, da 8GB so gut wie immer Dual-ranked sind.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, bringt bei Haswell-E RAM schneller als 2133 nichts mehr, da der dhrch Quadchannel bereits die Leistung eines imaginären DDR4-4266ers erreicht.
> 
> ...




Danke euch beiden, habe nun doch das mir empfohlene Kit gekauft, die RipJaws kamen  blos wegen dem rot nicht in Frage, aus keinem anderen Grund.

Hab mal nen Runde AIDA laufen lassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Ultima- (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Weiß jemand ob die verlinkten von der  *der8auer 
*https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2cp8g3d1609ds1s00-a739120.html dual Ranked sind?


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

8GB Module sind bei DDR3 immer dual ranked.


----------



## the_swiss (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Babarecords schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden, habe nun doch das mir empfohlene Kit gekauft, die RipJaws kamen  blos wegen dem rot nicht in Frage, aus keinem anderen Grund.
> 
> Hab mal nen Runde AIDA laufen lassen
> 
> ...



Mich wundert gerade das CPU-Z-Fenster unten rechts. Laut CPU-Z laufen die nur mit 1067MHz, also DDR4-2135. Hast du da im BIOS das XMP-Profil geladen?


----------



## Homerclon (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das SPD-Fenster von CPUz zeigt nicht den aktuell anliegenden Takt, dort sieht man unter "max. Bandwith" nur die Angabe des schnellsten SPD-Wertes.
Der aktuell anliegende Takt wird im "Memory-Fenster" angezeigt.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Taugen die was für einen 5820K? Dual-Rank und der Preis machen diese recht attraktiv imho.

Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLT4C4G4D26AFTA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*[url]http://eu.crucial.com/wcsstore/CrucialSAS/pdf/product-flyer/ballistix/productflyer-crucial-ballistix-tactical-ddr4-de.pdf*
[/URL]


----------



## TassMen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallöchen, nachdem ich mir Seite 1 dieses langen Threads gut durchgelesen und gesehen habe, dass man es schafft 30 unterschiedliche I7 4770k 24/7 stabil bis 2800Mhz Ram zu betreiben frage ich mich, ob ich die Nr. 31 ewischt habe.

Ich habe dieses Kit hier: 

https://geizhals.de/corsair-vengeance-dimm-kit-16gb-cmz16gx3m2a2133c10-a810699.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Sobald ich im Bios höher als 1600 gehe bekomme ich Probleme.  Wenn ich auf Auto stelle, was ja dann 2133mhz bedeutet bekomme ich Abstürze und BSOD. Bei 1866mhz friert mir der Desktop ein wenn ich den Rechner mal ne halbe Std unbeaufsichtigt lasse.  Falls die Frage aufkommt, es steht alles auf Höchstleistung und der Pc geht auch nicht in standby. 
Ich habe den Speicher schon über Windows sowie mit MemTest86+ auf Fehler überprüft jedoch durchläuft er alles mit Bravour.
Es wäre halt ärgerlich wenn ich den jetzt nur mit 1600mhz betreiben könnte, denn da hätte ich dann eher einen mit niedrigerern Latenzen genommen.
Ich möchte jetzt hier bitte keine Diskussion auslösen wie sinnvoll schnellerer Speicher ist bzw. das man eh kaum Unterschiede im Alltag merkt. Ich hab den Speicher ja schon und würd ihn jetzt halt auch gern mit Herstellerangaben benutzen.
Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich hier auf ein paar Speicher Gurus treffen würde die mir weiterhelfen können.

Mein System:

Windows 8.1 64bit
I7 4770k Stock
Asus Maximus Hero VII
Sapphire R9 290x VaporX Stock
Samsung 840Pro/850Evo

Gruß aus Fürth

TassMen


----------



## der8auer (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie hast du den Speicher denn konfiguriert? XMP geladen?


----------



## TassMen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wow ging das schnell, Du bist ja schneller als mein Ram lol. Also seit dem letzten Bios Update ist das XMP komischerweise verschwunden. Ich finde jetzt nur noch Auto oder halt ne Liste der einzelnen Taktraten um diese manuell einzustellen.  Mit 2133 läuft er überhaupt nicht da bekomme ich nach kürzester Zeit Abstürze. Mit 1866 gehts bisschen länger gut aber ich kann quasi trotzdem darauf warten das er irgendwann abschmiert


----------



## TassMen (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Momentan hab ich ihn halt jetzt auf 1600 im Bios eingestellt aber richtig glücklich bin ich halt nicht damit.
Hab das neueste Bios fürs Maximus drauf, 2801 vom 31.7.2015
Kann es sein, dass ich nen schlechten Ram erwischt habe dem die Spannung von 1,5V nicht ausreicht um höher als 1600Mhz zu takten?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



TassMen schrieb:


> Wow ging das schnell, Du bist ja schneller als mein Ram lol. Also seit dem letzten Bios Update ist das XMP komischerweise verschwunden. Ich finde jetzt nur noch Auto oder halt ne Liste der einzelnen Taktraten um diese manuell einzustellen.  Mit 2133 läuft er überhaupt nicht da bekomme ich nach kürzester Zeit Abstürze. Mit 1866 gehts bisschen länger gut aber ich kann quasi trotzdem darauf warten das er irgendwann abschmiert





TassMen schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich ihn halt jetzt auf 1600 im Bios eingestellt aber richtig glücklich bin ich halt nicht damit.
> Hab das neueste Bios fürs Maximus drauf, 2801 vom 31.7.2015
> Kann es sein, dass ich nen schlechten Ram erwischt habe dem die Spannung von 1,5V nicht ausreicht um höher als 1600Mhz zu takten?



Das iss zwar kein Problem Lösung Thread, aber ich würde dir mal vorschlagen einem CMOS-Clear zu machen ... Das sollte man nach einen BIOS-Update ohnehin machen ...
Wenn die XMP-Option verschwunden ist, dann wirst du dich an ASUS wenden müssen. Denn hier schreibt glaube ich niemand Bios´se ^^


----------



## Syntax_E (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hab dazu mal ne Frage ich habe nen 5820K der soll laut specs mit max RAM takt von  2133 laufen können.
Dazu habe ich Kingston HyperX FURY RAM der im XMP Profil mit 2666 läuft.

Meiner Meinung nach übertaktet damit ja die CPU ein wenig. 
Währe es besser den RAM mit 2133 zu betreiben oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen.

gruss syntax_e


----------



## the_swiss (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn alles funktioniert, kein Problem. Der Speichercontroller kann es schaffen, allerdings ist das bei 2011-v3 schon sehr viel Bandbreite (sind doch im Quadchannel, oder?). Eine kürzere Lebensdauer wird daraus nicht resultieren.


----------



## Syntax_E (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

nein, es sind bisher nur 2 dimm besetzt mit jeweils 8 GB
es werden aber noch 2 dazukommen..

ich dachte das es vielleicht mehr Sinn macht die CPU den Takt entscheiden zu lassen?
nachm bios update wollte das board neulich nicht booten und ich musste dann mit MemOkay buttom erst Cmos zurücksetzen, weil er nichtmal nen bootlogo zeigen wollte.

Heute hatte ich mal nen BSOD - System thread irgendwas danach aber sonst keine Probleme werde mal weiter testen ansonsten halt XMP Profil ausschalten oder was ?

gruss syntax_e


----------



## the_swiss (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

XMP-Profil würde ich drinlassen, nur wenn es halt BSODs gibt o.ä., kannst du mal eine langsamere Frequenz einstellen, und vllt. die Timings noch etwas straffen. Vielleicht hilft auch eine Spannungserhöhung.

Der Speichercontroller kann dabei nicht kaputt gehen, er meldet dir halt, wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann gibt es halt einen Bluescreen und man probiert es erneut


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

ich hoffe meine Frage passt hier rein. Ich habe 8gb Ram, aber obwohl jetzt gerade noch physikalische 5gb frei sind, sind4gb virtueller Arbeitsspeicher commited. Ich überlege auf 16gb aufzurüsten, aber nur wenn das Sinn macht (sonst einfach aufgrund des niedrigen Preise^^) Kann ich das irgendwie umlenken, dass mehr mehr phy. Speicher verwendet wird?


----------



## Homerclon (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Lass Windows / das Betriebssystem einfach machen, es bringt keine Vorteile dem Betriebssystem in die Speicherverwaltung rein zu pfuschen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ok danke


----------



## Saschi1992 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Auch wenn ich dieses ram Oc nicht brauche frage in die runde auf wieviel oc könnte ich die bekommen. habe nen I7 3770k 4,2 ghz auf 1,2 Volt laufen unter Volllast, MSI Z77 M Power und dazu 4x4GB Teamgroup Elite DDR3 CL 9 1333Mhzhttp://geizhals.de/teamgroup-elite-series-dimm-4gb-ted34gm1333hc901-ted34g1333hc901-a936518.html


----------



## 100001 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schon -50°C reichen aus um Daten lange genug im RAM zu halten um ihn mitzunehmen und Passwörter auszulesen...
> 
> Das aber nur am Rande, ist ja nicht Thema hier (auch wenn man sagen könnte "Mythos RAM Daten durch einfrieren erhalten: CONFIRMED" )



Ist aber nur die Halbe Wahrheit,
warme ICs können viel aggressivere Timings haben,
in der Theorie sind bei 90°C ca. 35% schärfere Timings möglich


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Und was genau hat das damit zu tun was du zitiert hast?


----------



## 100001 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja da hab ich wohl das Falsche zitiert


----------



## the_swiss (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Saschi1992 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dieses ram Oc nicht brauche frage in die runde auf wieviel oc könnte ich die bekommen. habe nen I7 3770k 4,2 ghz auf 1,2 Volt laufen unter Volllast, MSI Z77 M Power und dazu 4x4GB Teamgroup Elite DDR3 CL 9 1333Mhz TeamGroup Elite Series DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (TED34GM1333HC901/TED34G1333HC901) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ausprobieren. Manche schaffen 2400, manche nur 1333. Einfach ausprobieren, evtl. die Spannung erhöhen und die Timings erhöhen.


----------



## Saschi1992 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Ausprobieren. Manche schaffen 2400, manche nur 1333. Einfach ausprobieren, evtl. die Spannung erhöhen und die Timings erhöhen.


Danke werde ich mal machen wenn ich wieder lust drauf habe


----------



## drebbin (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

In der aktuellen PCGH wurde ja erwähnt, dass ein Dual Channel funktioniert wenn lediglich die gleiche Kapazität in den Channels vorhanden sind - unabhängig davon wieviele Riegel eingesteckt sind.

Wäre das ein Update hier auf der Main wert? Das wird sicherlich nicht allzu bekannt sein.


MfG Drebbin


----------



## Syntax_E (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mein rechner fährt bei starten immer 2 mal hoch dh. einmal direkt beim starten geht dann sofort wieder aus und fährt erneut hoch.. kann das was mit den von mir gewählten  XMP Profilen zu tun haben ?  (weil das RAM jetzt mit 2666 anstatt 2133 Mhz taktet..)


update.. hab gerade gemerkt das xmp war disable (muss wohl beim cmos reset nachm bios update gewesen sein das er die einstellungen weggemacht hat .. habs wieder angeschaltet der hat einige Sachen auch noch angeglichen.. und siehe da der pc startet wieder normal.. 

und noch ein update: ich habe gerade gemerkt das mit dem starten liegt wohl daran das ich die steckdosenleiste ausschalte somit der komplette strom weg ist
wenn ich das nicht mache startet das system ob mit oder ohne xmp einstellungen normal.. 

gruss syntax_e


----------



## nordseekrabbe (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Moin, moin
habe jetzt die 95 Seiten des Threads durchgelesen, was neben reichlich Info auch einige Verwirrung ausgelöst hat. Wurde am Anfang auch immer wieder einmal die Konstellation im SLI-System erwähnt, ging das leider die letzten 60 - 70 Seiten verloren.
Die Frage: X-Plane 10 erwartet für beste Grafikdarstellung 32GB Arbeitsspeicher; mein PC verfügt über 4x4 GB  Corsair XMS3 1333C9 (ansonsten Asrock Z97, I7 4790K mit 4000MHz, Gigabyte Geforce GTX 760 4GB x2 mit SLI), es soll jetzt aufgerüstet werden auf 32GB RAM. Sind 2x16 GB oder 4x8 GB besser (kein overclocking der CPU vorgesehen), sind 2400 Kits sinnvoll? (da doch ohne OC bei K-CPU nichts bringen soll). Ist da  SLI-Konfiguration anders zu beurteilen? Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt nach der umfangreichen "Kost". Größte Empfehlung erfährt in diesem Thread G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 CL 10, was ist denn von G.Skill Ares 2400 CL11 zu halten? Sind immerhin derzeit mehr als 50€ Unterschied? Also viel, viel Unsicherheit und Unklarheit meinerseits, wozu können die Fachleute hierzu raten? Best Dank schon einmal und Gruß von der Ostseeküste!


----------



## the_swiss (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Reicht dir dein jetziger RAM von der Menge nicht aus? Gibt es Nachladeruckler o.ä.? 

Wichtig ist als erstes, dass sich ein SLI-System nicht grundlegend von einem Single-GPU-System unterscheidet. Dabei werden die "fertigen" Daten der CPU an beide GraKas übermittelt, statt an eine. Der Unterschied ist, dass du mit einer Single-GPU aktuell mit wenigen Ausnahmen nie ins CPU-Limit läufst, wenn du nicht gerade auf 720p spielst. Da dein i7 zwei 760er gut befeuern kann, ist das kein Problem. Der RAM ist da wieder etwas anderes, alle Daten, auf die der PC schnell zugreifen muss, sind darin. Aus dem Takt des RAMs ergibt sich die Bandbreite. Wenn die Bandbreite limitiert, gibt es Framedrops, bzw. die Framerate sinkt. 

Schneller RAM lohnt sich auch bei non-K-CPUs bzw. bei nicht übertakteten CPUs. Weil die CPU durch die höhere Bandbreite schneller auf die Daten im RAM zugreifen kann, führt das zu einem FPS-Anstieg, wenn du im GPU-Limit bist, nur 1-2fps, wenn du im CPU-Limit bist, auch mal 10%. Dabei ist der schnelle RAM nur sehr wenig teurer als "langsamer" RAM.

Wenn du aufrüsten möchtest, würde ich dir 2x16 empfehlen, wenn der nicht viel teurer ist als 4x8. Den würde ich als 2400er-RAM nehmen, der G.Skill Ares ist da gut. Dies darum, da der Speichercontroller ausserhalb der von Intel garantierten Spezifikationen läuft. Dabei kann aber nichts kaputt gehen, falls es nicht läuft, startet der PC nicht, oder es gibt einen Bluescreen. In dem Falle müsstest du dann den Takt oder die Latenzen entschärfen. Für den Speichercontroller ist es nur etwas schwieriger, 4 Riegel anstatt 2 zu nutzen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Welchen RAM emphehlt ihr bei einen Office PC mit a8 7600?


----------



## IluBabe (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> Welchen RAM emphehlt ihr bei einen Office PC mit a8 7600?


Wenn die iGPU des a8 benutzt werden soll empfielt sich etwas um die 2133MHz rum. Damit kommt die Plattform recht gut zurecht. Mit 2400MHz profitiert die iGPU noch ein wenig mehr, dahin bekommt man aber auch nen 2133er. Ein 1866er sofern günstig ist auch ok.  Also zusammengefasst irgendwas zwischen 1866 und 2400Mhz mit guten Latenzen, dass man dann individuell noch soweit tweakt wie möglich.

z.B für 8GB etwa:
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133, CL9-11-10-28 (F3-2133C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Für einen Office-PC, der wirklich nur zum Arbeiten da ist: den billigsten RAM bis 8GB ab DDR3-1333 MHz.


Stimmt auch wieder - da ich gerade seh das Horstinator90 lang genug angemeldet ist udn über genug Beiträge verfügt wäre das sinnvollste sich hier mal im Markplatz umzuschauen, da dürfte man recht günstig an was rankommen, das 1333er aufwärts ist. Mein Kommentar ging eher vom ausnutzen der Plattform aus. Bei den derzeitgen Preisen, bzw gebraucht muss man ja nicht gerade nach 1333er nachfragen, den die 3-4€ die man für schon qualitativ besseren ausgibt machen da kaum den braten Fett außer es soll halt so günstig wie möglich sein und hier würde sich der Marktplatz als Grabbelkiste anbieten.


----------



## Horstinator90 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ne es muss leider neu sein, das mit dem vllt mal was altes gespielt werden soll, allerhöchstens mal lol, werde ich den 2400mhz nehmen, will die igpu nicht so stark beschränken, dank euch


----------



## nordseekrabbe (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke für die rasche Antwort, the_swiss! Rein gefühlt  war ich bislang mit dem vorhandenen RAM zufrieden, keine für mich erkennbaren Probleme. Lediglich, wie schon erwähnt, taucht bei dem X-Plane Flightsimulator der "Wunsch" nach 32GB RAM auf. Die aktuelle Grafik-Software ist inzwischen sehr anspruchsvoll geworden. Mit meinem Benq 144Hz kann ich diese auch nutzen, es fehlt nur der ausreichende Arbeitsspeicher....daher jetzt der Wunsch nach Aufrüstung. Es dürfte allerdings nicht so einfach sein,
entsprechende 16GB Kits zu bekommen!??
Grüße von der sonnigen Ostseeküste


----------



## the_swiss (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du kannst dir ja mal die aktuelle RAM-Belegung anschauen.

2x16GB-Kits habe ich nicht mit 2400er gefunden (nur DDR4). Darum würde ich es mit 4x8 probieren, und falls es nicht geht, halt auf 2133 runtertakten und/oder die Latenzen entschärfen.


----------



## nordseekrabbe (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke! Schaun mer mal, wie der Bayer sagt!


----------



## Yikun (8. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wollte neues ram holn weiß nur nicht welches.. sollte schon das beste sein.. habe ne gforce gtx 980ti oc und nen i7 4770k und momentan kingston Hyper 16gb ddr3 1600. Wollte auch wieder 2 x 8gb holn


----------



## the_swiss (8. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Und wieso benötigst du neuen RAM?
Fürs Gaming brauchst du garantiert nicht mehr als 16GB, und nur wegen den wenigen Vorteilen lohnt es sich nicht, 90€ auszugeben. Wenn dazwischen ein Unterschied von 2-3€ liegt, kann man das machen. Als Neukauf nicht.

Falls du DDR4 brauchst, würde ich den nehmen: Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es das beste vom besten sein soll: GeIL Dragon RAM white IC DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL15-17-17-35 (GWW416GB3200C15DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hoffe meine Frage passt hier rein. Ich habe 8gb Ram, aber obwohl jetzt gerade noch physikalische 5gb frei sind, sind4gb virtueller Arbeitsspeicher commited. Ich überlege auf 16gb aufzurüsten, aber nur wenn das Sinn macht (sonst einfach aufgrund des niedrigen Preise^^) Kann ich das irgendwie umlenken, dass mehr mehr phy. Speicher verwendet wird?



Ähnlich geht es mir auch.
Lt HwInfo64 benötigt mein System maximal 6,9GB Ram bei Ark, bei BF4 sind es knapp 5GB.
Großartiges Multitasking benutze ich nicht, ist neben einem Spiel nur der Browser geöffnet.
Bei anderen Spielen und Anwendungen deutlich weniger Bedarf.
Von daher reichen eigentlich meine 8GB Ram
Die Auslagerungsdatei habe ich fest auf 16GB eingestellt (Angewohnheit, den Platz brauche ich derzeit auf der Systemplatte auch nicht)
Trotzdem wird scheinbar der virtuelle Arbeitsspeicher auch ganz gerne genutzt.

Da weitere 2x4GB meines Speichers derzeit gerade mal knapp 40€ kosten, juckt es mich in den Fingern 

Bringt das nun was, oder totaler Unsinn?

Wie das mit Vollbestückung und leichtem OC ist (3770 nonK @4,1 (1,17V) bei Sockel 1155 ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Da liest man Widersprüchliches.



Saschi1992 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dieses ram Oc nicht brauche frage in die runde auf wieviel oc könnte ich die bekommen. habe nen I7 3770k 4,2 ghz auf 1,2 Volt laufen unter Volllast, MSI Z77 M Power und dazu 4x4GB Teamgroup Elite DDR3 CL 9 1333Mhzhttp://geizhals.de/teamgroup-elite-series-dimm-4gb-ted34gm1333hc901-ted34g1333hc901-a936518.html



Du hattest keine Probleme mit Vollbestückung? Höhere VCore, Spannung des Speichers oder Command Rate?


----------



## -Shorty- (11. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Klar bringt das was.

Egal wie Groß der "virtuelle" Arbeitsspeicher sein mag, er ist unglaublich langsam. Echte Probleme sind bei Vollbestückung nicht zu erwarten, solange man sich irgendwo im Bereich von DDR3 Spezifikationen bewegt und die Kits identisch sind. Aber selbst für DDR3 -3000 könnte man 4er Kits erwerben, diese brauchen halt mehr Spannung.

Meine Erfahrung mit 4x 1866MHz 1,5V Riegeln auf nem Z68 Board sind folgende, keine Probleme die vorhandenen XMP Profile und Latenzen zu nutzen, auch ohne Spannungsänderung.

Und für den Fall, die Command Rate auf 1T oder 2T von Hand einzustellen macht kaum Aufwand, Unterschiede in der Leistung sind praktisch nicht vorhanden. Sollte es weiter Instabilitäten geben und man gezwungen tatsächlich etwas an der Spannung zu regeln, so bewegt sich das in den kleinst möglichen Bereichen, sprich 1,5V bis max 1,5125V (also max +0,0125V). Damit macht man nichts kaputt und sollte der Speicher dann nicht stabil laufen liegt die Ursache wo anders. 
Eine minimale Erhöhung der Vcore kann helfen Falls es Probleme mit dem RAM gibt, aber auch hier braucht man nur kleinst mögliche Schritte zu gehen, sprich +0,0010V. SOFERN überhaupt nötig!


Hab meine Riegel unter Vollbestückung noch auf 2133 MHz @ 1,65V übertaket und keine Probleme gehabt. 
Die Hardware läuft heute noch, unter Vollbestückung in nem Spielerechner, ohne Probleme. Beim Übertakten des i7-2600k hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Ram. Kleine Anpassungen wie oben beschrieben sollten ja machbar sein wenn man sich mit dem Thema OC auseinandersetzt.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke schonmal.

Warum heißt es dann immer mal, daß Vollbestückung vermieden werden sollte? Eine solch minimale Spannungserhöhung ist ja nun wirklich egal, wenn man nicht gerade als am Limit ist.

Ich meinte mit "Bringt das was" aber, ob dann statt der Auslagerungsdatei auch wirklich mehr Arbeitsspeicher genutzt wird. 
Derzeit wären ja noch etwas frei, aber dennoch wird ausgelagert. Warum auch immer. 
Selbst bei BF4, wo lt HwInfo gerade mal 60% des Arbeitsspeichers verwendet werden.

Bei mir wären es 1866er Riegel. Meine alten zu verkaufen und dann 2x8GB zu nehmen möchte ich nicht.
Minimal mehr Spannung, erst Recht beim Speicher wäre kein Problem.
Hatte halt nur das mit der CommandRate im Kopf und dachte, damit würde man dann eher das System verlangsamen, sofern es ansonsten vom zusätzlichen Speicher nicht profitiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also die Command Rate 1T oder 2T ist grad so messbar aber kaum relevant außer für Instabilitäten zu sorgen.

Was das in Deinem Fall bringt vermag ich nicht abzuschätzen, langfristig wäre das System aber erstmal gerüstet bis DDR4 eine Alternative darstellt und das ganze System erneuert wird.
Und grundsätzlich profitiert dein OS und diverse Spiele von mehr Arbeitsspeicher, einen spürbaren Boost wirst du jedoch nicht feststellen, außer beim "raustabben" auf den Desktop vielleicht, da merkt man das noch am ehesten. 

Würd auch auf dem 1866er bleiben, schneller lohnt kaum, schon gar nicht wenn ein Kit vorhanden ist.

Grundsätzlich abzuraten von Vollbestückung ist mMn. ein Überbleibsel der vorangegangenen Hardwaregeneration, sowie Dau-Schutz bei Aldi PC Käufern. 
Mit der Wärme gibt es auf 1,5V keine Probleme und selbst 1,65V noch nicht. 

Lediglich an den CPU Kühler denken! 
Einige verdecken den ersten RAM-Slot, das fällt den Leuten dann auf, wenn der neue (& zu hohe) RAM bereits aufm Tisch liegt.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok, dankeschön.
Dann bestelle ich mal die Tage.  Lässt mir ansonsten ja doch keine Ruhe.

Kühler ist kein Problem, da ist genügend Platz drumherum.


----------



## Vitec (11. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi!

Bräuchte Speicher für einen 4790 auf einem B85 Board. 

https://geizhals.at/crucial-ballistix-sport-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2cp8g3d1609ds1s00-a739120.html?hloc=at
wird empfohlen allerdings steht keine dual Rank angabe dabei oder sind derzeit schon absolut alle 16GB Kits(2x8) automatisch Dual Rank nur geben es einige Hersteller nicht an?

https://geizhals.at/g-skill-ares-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-1600c9d-16gar-a819495.html?hloc=at
oder dieses Kit wo Dual Rank auch angegeben ist?


----------



## the_swiss (11. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der Crucial reicht vollkommen aus, ist dual-ranked. B85 und H97 unterstützen nicht mehr als 1600er, damit kann man höhere Takte nicht betreiben.


----------



## Vitec (11. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ERledigt durch Swiss post


----------



## hanfi104 (11. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bin auf ein interessantes Video von DigitalFoundry gestoßen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G-7bfPG2dE

Der i3 6100 profitiert teils enorm von schnellerem RAM
Als Extrembeispiel Ryse: Son of Rome. 70% mehr FPS mit DDR4 2666 statt DDR4 2133 RAM


----------



## Vitec (12. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich war mir sicher das der B85 nur 1600 MHZ Speicher genauso wie h97,h87,81. Nur die Z-Board können mehr Ansprechen . WAr halt verunsichert nach deinem Post weil ich dachte es gibt neue Bios revisionen wo das ausgehebelt wird und ich habe es nicht mitbekommen.
Das du kein B85 Board in freier Wildbahn gesehen hast wundert mich .
Die H97 sind mir preislich viel zu nah an den Z97 dran, da kann ich gleich ein Z97 Board kaufen und die Speicher Oc Fähigkeit mitnehmen auch wenn ich keine OC - CPU besitze. 
Die B85 jedoch sind um einiges billiger sollten aber für 80% der Nutzer noch immer genug Anschlüsse bieten im Gegensatz zum schon sehr abgespecken h81 Chipsatz.
Nehme auch nur das B85 von Asus wegen der Cashback Aktion, sonst wäre es wohl eh sowiso ein Z97 geworden da die preislich mittlerweile ok sind.

Digital Foundry hat auch Videos zu anderen CPU`s und Speicherskalierung .
Auch sehr nice ist das der 6100 leicht schneller rechnet als ein 2500 (non K) - finde da sieht man doch den Fortschritt der CPU Generationen ein wenig wenn eini3 heute so schnell ist wie ein 4 Kerner von vor ~5 Jahren und das bei einem wesentlich geringerem Stromverbauch und Kaufpreis.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (13. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die zusätzlichen 8GB sind nun eingebaut und es scheint alles problemlos zu funktionieren.

Spiele habe ich mangels Zeit noch keine getestet, vielleicht klappt das Sonntag kurz.

Aber zumindest 4 Instanzen Memtest á 2047MB, Prime95 custom run und Heaven Benchmark und Firefox funktioniert nun schon seit geraumer Zeit gleichzeitig. Ist aber nun alles ganz schön lahm 

Aber kann mir mal bitte jemand bei den Speicherangaben von HwInfo64 helfen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch 

Habe nun 16GB Ram verbaut, sowie den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher ebenfalls auf 16GB festgelegt

Mit den Angaben komme ich aber nicht klar. Wofür steht "Virtual Memory Commited" und "Virtual Memory Availible.

Zählt der alles zusammen? Ebenso bei "Virtual Memory Load"

Wie und womit kann ich denn nun genau sehen ob und wieviel von der Auslagerungsdatei benutzt wird? Mit dem Ressourcenmonitor?


----------



## Homerclon (13. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Commited und Available zusammen addiert, entspricht 32GiB. Also muss folglich der Physikalische und der Virtuelle addiert worden sein.
Virtual Memory Load ist der Prozentsatz der aktuellen gesamten Speicherbelegung. Der Commited Wert sind ~15% von 32 GiB.

Zieh den Wert "Physical Memory Used" vom Commited Wert ab, das sollte dann eigentlich die aktuell gerade belegte Menge der Auslagerungsdatei sein.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (27. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Will mir jemand spontan einen tip geben für guten DDR3 ram? ich suche für mein system Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 5, Xeon  e31231v3 ein Arbeitsspeicherkit mit 32gb (4x8gb). Was ist sinnvoll und was nicht? Falls es mir zu teuer wird würde ich auch 2x8 gb nehmen. die Riegel dürfen keine großen Kühlkörper haben weil sie sonst mit dem CPU Lüfter kollidieren. 

€dit:Zur Zeit habe ich G.Skill 2x4gb 667 mhz, lohnt es sich die noch 2x zu kaufen oder sind die so langsam das tatsächlich was neues her muss?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Icedaft (27. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bei einer K-CPU die beste Empfehlung für das Board. Keine Sorge, die Kämme kann man abnehmen. Da Du allerdings "nur" einen Xeon verbaut hast, würde auch der reichen:Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schauderwelz (28. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann mir jemand eventuell nen guten DDR4 RAM empfehlen?
bin dabei ein Skylake System mit dem 6700K aufzubauen. 
Als Mainboard kommt entweder ein "ASUS Z170 Maximus VII HERO" oder ein "Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7" zum Einsatz.
eventuell Tipps zu den Mainboards? Welches ist "besser"? 

Brauche da nur einen vernünftigen RAM.

danke euch schonmal


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (28. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Icedaft schrieb:


> G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bei einer K-CPU die beste Empfehlung für das Board. Keine Sorge, die Kämme kann man abnehmen. Da Du allerdings "nur" einen Xeon verbaut hast, würde auch der reichen:Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



vielen Dank für den Tip, eine höhere Taktrate bringt bei dem xeon nichts?


----------



## the_swiss (29. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Doch, da daraus eine höhere Bandbreite resultiert. Allerdings brauchst du, um DDR3-RAM schneller als 1600 zu nutzen, ein Z-Mainboard, welches normalerweise teurer ist als ein vergleichbares H- oder B-MB. Die Leistungssteigerung steht in wenig Relation zum Preisanstieg.


----------



## Meroveus (30. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eventuell nen guten DDR4 RAM empfehlen?
> bin dabei ein Skylake System mit dem 6700K aufzubauen.
> Als Mainboard kommt entweder ein "ASUS Z170 Maximus VII HERO" oder ein "Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7" zum Einsatz.
> eventuell Tipps zu den Mainboards? Welches ist "besser"?
> ...



Kaufberatung für DDR3- und DDR4-RAM: Tests und Bestenliste [Oktober 2015]

für 16 GB: Kingston HyperX Fury

für 32 GB: G.Skill Ripjaws 4 oder Crucial CT4K8G4DFD8213

Schnelleren Ram zu kaufen, macht nicht wirklich sinn. 

Single GPU: Memory Scaling on Haswell: Single GTX 770 Gaming - DDR4 Haswell-E Scaling Review: 2133 to 3200 with G.Skill, Corsair, ADATA and Crucial

SLI : Memory Scaling on Haswell: 2x GTX 770 SLI Gaming - DDR4 Haswell-E Scaling Review: 2133 to 3200 with G.Skill, Corsair, ADATA and Crucial


----------



## the_swiss (30. November 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Kaufberatung für DDR3- und DDR4-RAM: Tests und Bestenliste [Oktober 2015]
> 
> für 16 GB: Kingston HyperX Fury
> 
> ...



Haswell-E unterstützt allerdings auch Quadchannel, wodurch ohnehin eine sehr hohe Bandbreite zur Verfügung steht. Skylake-K unterstützt dagegen nur Dualchannel, und zieht deswegen mehr Nutzen aus einem höheren Takt als Haswell-E.

Im Grunde stimme ich dir aber zu, es lohnt nicht, für 500MHz mehr RAM-Takt Z-MB + schnelleren RAM zu kaufen.


----------



## Flautze (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da ich mich derzeit mit einer Neuanschaffung beschäftige (Skylake / DDR4) , und ich mich natürlich auch vorher informiere, sind zu diesem Absatz noch Fragen aufgetaucht:



der8auer schrieb:


> *Mythos #4:* *"Overclocking-Arbeitsspeicher" mit 2800 MHz und mehr ist das Non-Plus-Ultra*]In den Letzten 6 Monaten haben fast alle großen Arbeitsspeicher RAM-Kits mit extrem hohen Taktraten von 2800 MHz und mehr veröffentlicht. Bereits auf der Computex hatte ich die Möglichkeit bei Avexir mir selbst ein Arbeitsspeicher Kit zu selektieren.
> Dabei hatte ich die besten ICs aus 16000 Hynix MFR zur Auswahl. Diese Speicherchips konnte ich mit einem speziellen Tool einzeln testen und so genau selektieren. Am Ende habe ich ein Avexir Kit aus 2 Riegeln mit 3200 MHz C12 bei 1,65 Volt spezifiziert bekommen. Dort waren genau meine 16 selektierten ICs verlötet. RAM-Experten werden sich nun fragen: Wieso nur 16 ICs für 2 Riegel?
> 
> Genau das führt mich zum ersten von zwei Problemen. Diese Kits mit 2800 MHz und mehr versprechen die beste Performance, sind aber bei weitem langsamer als ihr euch überhaupt vorstellen könnt. Bei 8 ICs pro Riegel wird nur eine Seite des PCBs bestückt wodurch schon einiges an Performance verloren geht (single Ranked statt dual Ranked).



Einerseits sagst du, "bei 8 ICs pro Riegel....schon einiges an Performance verloren geht", aber andererseits schreibst du, dass bei deinen vorselektierten 16 ICs für 2 Riegel verwendet werden. Zusätzlich wird die Frage: "Wieso nur 16 ICs für 2 Riegel?" garnicht beantwortet.

Somit stellen sich mir nun folgende Fragen (immer bezogen auf DDR4/Skylake)
- Was ist denn nun wirklich besser? Single oder Dual ranked? Wieso hast du 16 ICs genommen und nicht 16 ICs pro Riegel?
- Irgendwo habe ich einen Kommentar gelesen, wo gesagt wurde, dass es bei Skylake nicht so wichtig sei, ob SR oder DR. Kann man diese Aussage bestätigen/wiederlegen?
- Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen, dass 8GB-Riegel immer Dual ranked seien. Was ist da dran?
- Woran erkenne ich denn nun gute RAM-Bausteine (DDR4), bzw. könnt ihr/kannst du gute nennen? (Kaufempfehlungen PCGH für DDR4 fand ich jetzt nicht so passend, da es alles Quad kits sind...). Könntest du da eventuell so eine Liste wie bei Mythos 6 (mit genau verwendetem RAM) für Skylake  erstellen? 

Danke und Grüße,
 Flautze


----------



## the_swiss (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich probiere es mal:

Mit SR und DR kann ich dir keine genaue Auskunft geben.

Allerdings ist es wahrscheinlich billiger, 16x 0.5GB zu verbauen als 8x 1GB-Chips. Dies würde erklären, wieso alle 8GB dual-ranked sind. Dies ist nur eine Theorie und kann gerne widerlegt  werden!

Gute RAMs erkennst du am Takt, an den Latenzen und an der Spannung.


----------



## GermanChrist (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mal ein Frage Roman. Wieviel kann man zum benchen unter Luft, DDR4 Ram zumuten?


----------



## doncamill (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo zusammen

Habe mich hier mal durchgelesen und das ein oder andere sehr interessante gelesen.

Mein Problem ist ich hab gerade auf 16GB aufgerüstet und mein System crashed nach wenigen Minuten im Spielbetrieb.

Hab jetzt ma die Übertaktung rausgenommen und das Bios auf Default gesetzt nun scheint alles zu laufen! Kann das an der (nur leichten, da ja keine K CPU) übertaktung gelegen haben oder war da etwas anderes verstellt?


----------



## Patze (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Mein Kenntnisstand bezüglich Computer-Hardware ist von Anfang 2011. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich vieles vergessen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mich bezüglich RAM-Aufrüstung (auf 16 GB) richtig informiert habe!?

Derzeit habe ich ein  Aus Rampage III Eytreme + Intel Core i7 950 + 8 GB RAM (4 RAM Module a 2 GB:  GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit   4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-28 (GB34GB1600C9DC)  

2 von insgesamt 6 RAM-Slots sind noch frei. 

Jetzt habe ich doch 2 Möglichkeiten bezüglich Aufrüstung auf 16GB: 

1x das Kit kaufen GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-28 (GB38GB1600C9DC) und dann damit die zwei übrig  gebliebenen Slots belegen. Mit dieser Variante hätte ich dann von der Kapazität her, unterschiedliche RAM-Module (4x2 GB und 2x 4GB RAM-Module).

Oder 2x das Kit kaufen und die (alten) 4 RAM Module komplett ausbauen - diese Variante ist doch besser, als unterschiedliche RAM-Module zu mischen, oder??


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da LGA 1366 Trippel Channel unterstützt ist deine momentane Rambelegung leicht suboptimal. Wenn schon neuen Ram , dann würde ich eher sowas kaufen und das dreifach
https://www.alternate.de/GeIL/DIMM-...ml/product/1032624?campaign=DDR3/GeIL/1032624
Oder das von Dir verlinkte Kit zweimal kaufen und einen Ramriegel nicht verbauen

Damit wieder etwas von den Kosten reinkommt würde ich den alten Ram verkaufen


----------



## Homerclon (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

4x2GB und 2x4GB sollte auch gehen, dazu wie folgt installieren:
Je 1x 4 GB in Rot bzw. Schwarz, und je 2x 2GB in Rot bzw. Schwarz.

Ist nicht ideal, aber nahe dran.

Eine Mischbestückung hab ich noch nicht selbst getestet, aber unter anderem in der PCGH gelesen das dies im Dual Channel betrieben werden kann (auf Triple Channel müsste das dann auch zutreffen).
Wichtig bei einer solchen Mischbestückung ist, das es zu keinem Mengenunterschied kommt und in jedem Channel die gleiche Teilmenge installiert ist.
Weicht die Teilmenge in einem Channel ab, wird nur bis zu dem Wert im Dual / Triple Channel gearbeitet, wie in beiden Channels vorhanden ist.
Bei bspw. 2+4GB würden insgesamt 4GB im Dual Channel angesprochen werden und die übrigen 2 GB im Single Channel.


----------



## Patze (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich habe gesehen, dass es ein GeIL Dragon 16GB Kit (2x 8 GB RAM Module) zum praktisch gleichen Preis wie das 8 GB Kit (2x 4 GB RAM & zweimal kaufen) gibt!

Dann gibt ja insgesamt vier Möglichkeiten:


1. Die alten 4 x 2 GB Riegel (DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-28) ersetzen durch neuen 4 x 4 Riegel (DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-28).

Insgesamt dann 4 Riegel und 16GB RAM. Ca. 80€

2. Die alten 4 x 2 GB Riegel (DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-28) + neue 2 x 4 GB Riegel (DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-28).

Insgesamt dann 6 Riegel und 16GB RAM. Ca. 44€



3. Die alten 4 x 2 GB Riegel ersetzen durch 2 x 8 GB Riegel (DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28). 

Insgesamt dann 2 Riegel und 16GB RAM. Ca. 80€


4. Die alten 4 x 2 GB Riegel (DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-28) + 2 x 8 GB Riegel (DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28). 

Insgesamt dann 6 Riegel und 24GB RAM (maximal möglicher RAM bei diesem Board)! Ca. 80€


Laut PC Games Hardware (Welcher Arbeitsspeicher passt? Was beim Kauf und RAM-Einbau zu beachten ist) müssen Takt und Timings der RAM-Riegel nicht alle gleich sein. Besser sei es aber zu Modulen mit möglichst ähnlichen Eigenschaften (Taktrate, Kapazität, Spannung, Timings) zu greifen. Bei korrekter Konfiguration sei es aber auch möglich, mit je zwei unterschiedlich großen Modulen Dual Channel zu betreiben, sofern die Kapazität pro Kanal identisch ist.


Es geht mir bei dieser Aufrüstung nur um mehr RAM für Bildbearbeitung (von 8 auf 16 GB). Dual oder Triple Channel ist für mich jetzt nicht so wichtig, da es ja nach meinem Kenntnisstand für die erwähnte Anwendung keine deutlich spürbaren (Geschwindigkeits-) Vorteile bietet!?

Ich würde jetzt Variante 4 bevorzugen, da diese nicht mehr kostet und ich kann die alten vier RAM-Module weiter verwenden (und das im Dual Channel-Betrieb), oder?

Mainboard deutsches Handbuch ab Seite 44.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Gibt es schon Erfahrungswerte bzgl. maximaler 24/7-Taktraten bei DDR4 @Skylake? Es wäre schön, wenn der Eingangspost dahingehend erweitert werden könnte, _falls _DDR4 und Skylake überhaupt wieder höhere Taktraten als eigentlich spezifiziert erlauben.


----------



## Marv-89 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo ich möchte gerne auf 16gb Ram aufrüsten .Gespielt wird zur Zeit hauptsächlich Battlefield 4, Fallout 4, Witcher 3 sowie Tera .
Nächstes Jahr soll eine GPU der neuen Generation folgen .
CPU : 2600k
Mainboard : Asrock Extreme 3 Gen 3 
Speicher zur Zeit : 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Dieser dient dann in einem Office PC weiter 

Herausgesucht habe ich mir diesen Ram 
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2133, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2133C11D-16GAR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist für 80 Euro vom P/L Verhältnis und guten Eigenschaften nice .

-Wichtig ist , dass er low profile hat wegen dem Silver Arrow auf der CPU 
-dieser hier läuft mit 1.5 volt geht auch problemlos mehr bei sandy bridge als 1.55v ?

Wäre dieser Speicher für das System zu empfehlen oder doch lieber einen anderen ?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Horstinator90 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hey, was wäre der perfekte RAM für sandy Bridge i7 2600k. Denke 2133mhz sollten drin sein oder? Bitte nur 8gb und wenn es geht ein schwarzes oder rotes Kit


----------



## the_swiss (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@Marv-89: Ja, der Ares ist ganz gut, ich würde aber direkt den 2400er nehmen, sind 30ct: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Auch wenn die 2400 nicht laufen sollten, kannst du die Latenzen schärfen, oder die Spannung senken.

@Horstinator90: Hier das 8GB-Kit: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, ist aber blau. Wenn dir die 6€ die Farbe wert sind, würde ich die nehmen: Kingston HyperX Savage DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-14 (HX324C11SRK2/8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, wobei der auch noch schlechtere Latenzen hat.

Der 2133er ist nur unwesentlich günstiger, deswegen würde ich direkt zum 2400er greifen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wären diese hier nichts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Doch, aber als 2x8Gb-Kit nehmen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wollte nur 8 gb erst mal holen, bei ddr4 wollte ich 16 haben. Warum sollte ich den 2x 8 gb kit holen?


----------



## the_swiss (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die 8GB-Riegel sind eigentlich immer dual-ranked, also mit Chips auf beiden Seiten des Riegels. Das bringt oft noch 1-2% mehr Leistung. 

Und falls du von 16GB mal aufrüsten willst, musst du nicht alle neu kaufen.

Die TridentX sind oK, wenn sie rot sein sollen. Gegenüber den Kingston sind die Latenzen noch kleiner. Am besten wären aber die Ares, welche halt nochmal fast 10€ günstiger sind.


----------



## Horstinator90 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dann werdenich von den gepostetet den 16gb kit kaufen.


----------



## chappi666 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einem guten Arbeitsspeicher. Ich möchte einen 16 GB Kit der aus zwei Modulen besteht. Speichertakt 2400mhz.
Ich besitze ein MSI Z97 Gaming 7 Mainboard und einen i7 4790k.
Jetzt gibt es ja von den Herstellern Kompatibilitätslisten. Leider unterscheiden sich die Listen des Mainboard-Hersteller und der Arbeitsspeicher-Hersteller. Mal steht der Speicher auf der einen Liste, mal auf der anderen. Welcher Liste vertraut man den jetzt mehr, die vom Mainboard-Hersteller oder der vom Arbeitsspeicher-Hersteller?

Ausgesucht hätte ich mir folgenden Kits:

16GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit (der steht auf der Liste des Arbeitsspeicher-Hersteller)

oder

8577716 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance Pro (der steht auf der Liste des Mainboard-Herstellers)

Ich tendiere ja eher zu dem von Corsair, mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir das ich mich lieber an die Liste von MSI halten sollte. 

Was meint Ihr, welcher Liste man mehr vertrauen sollte?

Im Moment habe ich folgenden 8GB Kit verbaut mit dem ich immer sehr zufrieden war.  
8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Vg
chappi


----------



## the_swiss (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Im Grunde brauchst du keinen Listen vertrauen. Die Hersteller haben einfach nicht von jeder RAM-Serie alle Module da. Deswegen sind die Listen so kurz. In 99.9% aller Fälle kannst du frei Schnauze entscheiden, den RAM einbauen und er läuft.

Wieso möchtest du ein 16GB-Kit? Kauf doch einfach nochmal 8GB und fertig Der Takt rechtfertigt keineswegs den Aufpreis.


----------



## chappi666 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo,

da mein Kühler etwas über den Arbeitsspeicher ragt, ist es mir lieber nur zwei Riegel zu verwenden um da keinen Konflikt zu bekommen. Ich spiele in 5760x1080 (3 Bildschirme) und da sind die 8GB echt am Limit.
Der alte Kit landet dann bei Ebay so das es unterm Strich auch ned mehr kostet als wenn ich jetzt nur ein 8GB Kit erwerbe. Ich denke ich werde dann den Corsair-Kit kaufen.

Vg
chappi


----------



## Steinadler92 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Grüße ☺

Vielen Dank, für den ausführlichen Bericht!

 Vorab muss ich sagen, dass ich nach langer Recherche immer noch unsicher beim Kauf
eines neuen Ram modules bin.
Ich möchte mir folgendes einbauen: Hyperx Beast HX324C11T3K2/16 (2400 mhz, cl11) 2x8 gb

Mein System:
 Netzteil: sharkoon wpm600 bronze (600 watt)
Motherboard: asus h97-plus
Cpu: i5-4690 
Kühler: arctic freezer extreme rev.2

Meine Frage: ist die Spannung (1,65 volt)für meine Komponenten schädlich?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## the_swiss (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das wirst du nicht zum laufen kriegen, der H97-Chipsatz unterstützt nur bis 1600er. Nimm den Crucial Ballistix Sport mit 1600er Takt, damit fährst du am günstigsten. Für höhere Taktraten bräuchtest du entweder ein Z87 oder ein Z97-Mainboard, nur dafür lohnt sich ein neues MB aber nicht. Die RAM-Riegel meine ich: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die RAM-Spannung ist unabhängig von den anderen Spannungen, wenn der RAM das verlangt, sollte er es auch aushalten. Andere Dinge werden deswegen nicht kaputtgehen. Schau mal ins BIOS, da siehst du, welche Spannungen dein MB alles erzeugt - alle separat aus 12V.


----------



## Zankro (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage, ich nutze derzeit das MB 8573013 - Gigabyte GA-Z87-DS3H Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual
mit ein I5-4670k OC auf 4,2 GHZ
Da ich etwas Geld über habe wollte ich wissen, ob es sich lohnen würde mein alten 1333 Corsair Ram https://www.alternate.de/Corsair/DIMM-8-GB-DDR3-1333-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/575624? gegen diesen auszutauschen ?

G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nicht nur mehr Takt, sondern auch mehr Speicher, da viele jetzt meinen 16 GB sollte man mind schon haben.


Ich Spiele hauptsächlich


----------



## the_swiss (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nein, da reichen weitere 8GB 1333. Der Takt bringt nicht so viel, um eine komplette Neuanschaffung lohnenwert zu machen. Ansonsten mal RAM-OC probieren.


----------



## Steinadler92 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Moin!

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort 
Ok, jetzt ist einiges klar.
Doch nun ist der Ram schon da.. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass über XMP ein Ram mit zu hohem Takt "kompatibel" also quasi runtergetaktet bzw. dem System angepasst wird..
Oder liege ich da falsch? 
Ich würde mir den Ram (nun da er schon da ist und ich da zu voreilig war ^^) trotzdem verbauen.. man weiß ja nicht, was die Zukunft für Mb´s bringt 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Steinadler92 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sry für den doppelten Post..


----------



## the_swiss (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Klar funktioniert es, er läuft halt einfach nur mit 1600er-Takt. Dafür kannst du die Latenzen noch etwas schärfen oder die Spannung senken.


----------



## Zankro (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ram OC funktioniert nicht, der Speicher schaft keine 1400 Stabil zu bekommen, bei 1600 startet der Pc nicht mehr


----------



## the_swiss (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wie sieht es mit den Latenzen und Spannungen aus? Ansonsten würde ich trotzdem bei dem 1333er bleiben, der zusätzliche Takt rechtfertigt m.M.n. keinen neuen RAM.


----------



## chappi666 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht doch gleich auf eine neue Plattform umsteige mit DDR4. Im ersten Post dieses Thread heisst es ja, das es vorkommen kann das Speicher DDR3 über 2800Mhz teils deutlich langsamer ist als mit langsameren Taktungen. Stichwort Singel- und Dual-Ranking.
Gelten diese Regeln auch bei DDR4 Speicherriegel. Ins Auge gefasst hätt ich mir den:
8636225 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V rot
oder ist es auch hier Sinvoller lieber etwas langsameren zu nehmen?

Vg
chappi


----------



## the_swiss (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

DDR4 profitiert nicht so viel von hohen Taktraten, wenn man nicht im CPU-Limit ist. Ausserdem ist RAM über 3000er m.M.n. eindeutig zu teuer. 2133er reicht, teilweise gibt es auch 2666er sehr günstig. Die 8GB sind bei DDR4 alle dual-ranked. Dazu kommt noch, das bei den DDR3-Riegeln bei hohen Takten die Latenzen hoch sind, etc.

@OT: Gratulation zum 1000sten Post hier im Fred.


----------



## Rammler2 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Aber das beantwortet nicht die Frage nach Dual-Rank und Single-Rank. Hat das Auswirkungen auf die Geschwindigkeit? Würde bei Quad-Channel ja eigentlich zu Nein tendieren, aber wissen tue ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht


----------



## Redaim (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo Liebe Ram Experten,

ich habe mir nun einen neuen PC zugelegt und habe nun alles verbaut läuft auch super.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Lohnt es sich mit meinem System (in der Sig.) auf 2400 Ram aufzurüsten ? Mein jetziger Ram ist Kingston 1600 low profil Ram und läuft bei 1866.
Habe da 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit und 8GB HyperX Savage rot DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit
im Auge ( immer 2x da ich gerne 16gb hätte)

Hab hier mal die MaBo Specs.
4 x DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 32 GB of system memory
* Due to a Windows 32-bit operating system limitation, when more than 4 GB of physical memory is installed, the actual memory size displayed will be less than the size of the physical memory installed.
Dual channel memory architecture
Support for DDR3 3000(O.C.) / 2933(O.C.) / 2800(O.C.) / 2666(O.C.) / 2600(O.C.) / 2500(O.C.) / 2400(O.C.) / 2200(O.C.) / 2133(O.C.) / 2000(O.C.) / 1866(O.C.) / 1800(O.C.) / 1600 / 1333 MHz memory modules
Support for non-ECC memory modules
Support for Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) memory modules.

VG
Red

E: gegebenen Falls würde ich diese natürlich auf 3000 OC (wenn das was bring)


----------



## BigBubby (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was heißt lohnen? wenn du das Geld über hast und nichts besseres vor hast, kannst du ein paar wenige Prozent rausholen. Ich glaube aber das Geld kann man besser anders investieren.


----------



## Homerclon (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Warum willst du 4x4GB kaufen? 2x8GB ist günstiger und garantiert mit Dual Ranking.
Bei den 4GB-Riegel ist es inzwischen zur Glückssache geworden.


----------



## jumpel (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi zusammen,
ich betreibe 2x8 GB DDR4 2666 Corsair Vengeance Module auf einem Asus Maximus VIII Ranger.
Steht die Spannung im BIOS auf "auto", so liegen 1,345 Volt an den RAMs. Ist das schädlich auf Dauer, maßlose Übertreibung von Asus? 
Ich bin etwas verwirrt/verärgert, Corsair gibt schließlich 1,200 Volt als Standardsspannung vor. Der Rechner läuft auch absolut stabil mit 1,2 V. Ein XMP Profil ist nicht geladen, Frequenz und Timings habe ich manuell eingestellt.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Stell es manuell auf die 1,2V, wenns stabil ist. Verbraucht weniger Strom und vor allem ist es schonender für den Ram. Du gewinnst (außer einer höheren Raumtemperatur und Stromrechnung) nichts durch die 1,345V


----------



## jumpel (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich verstehe halt nicht warum das Board automatisch soviel mehr Volt ansetzt.
Hätte ich irgendeinen 'Turbo-OC-mode' laufen wäre das was anderes, aber 'Auto' heisst für mich halt (RAM)Herstellerstandard.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich tippe drauf, dass das Board zwei Grenzen hat. Ein Maximum und ein Minimum. Der Automodus kann sich dann nur zwischen diesen bewegen. 1,2V ist ja auch recht niedrig. 1,5 war sonst so das maximum (offiziell) die Riegel gingen/brauchten oft bis 1,65V. Da kann es schon sein, dass es auch eine untere Grenze gibt.


----------



## jumpel (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das waren doch die Spannungen für DDR3, 1,5 war die Norm und 1,65 war "noch nicht schlimm"


----------



## BigBubby (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ach gerade erst gesehen, dass er DDR4 hat. Tja, Macht der Gewohnheit. Dann weiß ich es auch nicht genau...


----------



## steAK79 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sorry wenn ich so "dazwischenposte", aber
in diesem Test sind keine aktuellen Ram Kits vertreten. TridentZ oder Rip`s V oder ähnliches tauchen z.B. gar nicht auf.
Auch sind keine höheren Taktraten dabei.

Kommt da in naher Zukunft ein "QuerdurchdieBank-Vergleich" in dem auch die extrem getakteten aktuellen Riegel/ Kits auf Skylake mit von der Partie sind?

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## fenster86 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

um nochmal auf nummer sicher zu gehen:
wenn ich mir jetzt ein skylake-system anschaffen will, würde der 2133er ram reichen? oder "sicherheitshalber" doch zu 2400er greifen? 2666 würde schon wieder nicht in frage kommen, weil ich dann für nichtmal 10€ mehr 3200er bekommen würde^^

das ganze soll auf ein gigabyte z170x ud3 in verbindung mit enen 6600k (falls das eine rolle bei der wahl spielen sollte).


----------



## the_swiss (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei DDR4 spielt die Wahl eine kleinere Rolle als bei DDR3, da die Taktraten allgemein höher sind. Im "normalen" GPU-Limit kriegst du maximal 1-2% mehr Leistung, nur in seltenen Fällen mal mehr. Bei DDR3 war das noch etwas mehr, und der Preisunterschied zwischen DDR3-1600 und DDR3-2400 war am Ende nicht mehr so gross. Wenn du jetzt aber 100€+ für DDR4-3200 zahlst, steht das m.M.n. in keinem Verhältnis zu der gebotenen Leistung. Normalerweise würde ich dir den empfehlen: 
Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (oder als 8GB-Kit hier).

Da der aber momentan sehr günstig ist, würde ich den nehmen: G.Skill Value 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15D-16GNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (oder als 8GB-Kit hier).


----------



## fenster86 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

vielen dank.
dann werden es die g. skill value werden ^^


----------



## Meroveus (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



fenster86 schrieb:


> um nochmal auf nummer sicher zu gehen:
> wenn ich mir jetzt ein skylake-system anschaffen will, würde der 2133er ram reichen? oder "sicherheitshalber" doch zu 2400er greifen? 2666 würde schon wieder nicht in frage kommen, weil ich dann für nichtmal 10€ mehr 3200er bekommen würde^^
> 
> das ganze soll auf ein gigabyte z170x ud3 in verbindung mit enen 6600k (falls das eine rolle bei der wahl spielen sollte).



Bis auf sehr wenige Einzelfälle und spezielle Anwendungen / Benchmarks, hält sich der Performance Gewinn bei höher getaktetem Ram in Grenzen.

DDR4 Memory Scaling on Intel Z170 - Finding The Best DDR4 Memory Kit Speed - Page 5 of 6 - Legit ReviewsMetro Last Light*and GTA V

Skylake Memory Scaling with Kingston Predator DDR4-3000 | silentpcreview.com


----------



## ultimate57 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo  der8auer,

Ich bräuchte nun einen DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher..

Was haltest du von den?

G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GRK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kingston HyperX Savage (Rev. 2) DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15 (HX430C15SB2K2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich bräuchte 2x8GB DDR4 wird dann mit ein Asus Z170I Pro Gaming  und 6700K zusammengestellt.
Max Budget liegt bei 120€+- für Arbeitsspeicher.


Danke und Gruß Ultimate57


----------



## the_swiss (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich würde dir den empfehlen: G.Skill Value 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15D-16GNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der höhere Takt deiner RAMs bringt in den meisten Fällen nur sehr wenig, ist aber deutlich teurer. Wenn du natürlich die 120€ ausgeben willst, kannst einen von deinen nehmen (von denen wäre der erste der beste), du hast aber kaum einen Unterschied zu dem von mir.


----------



## ultimate57 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo Danke the_swiss für die schnelle antwort.
Preis Spielt nicht so eine Große Rolle.


Von Technischendaten wäre für DDR4 das hier doch besser oder?

Kingston HyperX Savage (Rev. 2) DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL12-12-12 (HX424C12SB2K2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Durch geringe Latenzen.


Also Kaufempfehlung das hier G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GRK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?
Auf die Paar Euros werde ich weder Reicher oder Ärmer.

Falls besseren Arbeitsspeicherspeicher  geben sollte bitte Posten.

Danke.


----------



## the_swiss (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Für die Euros wirst du aber auch keinen Unterschied bemerken. Für den Aufpreis kriegst du schon fast weitere 8GB RAM, welche in gewissen Fällen deutlich mehr bringen würden.

PS: Du suchst nach besserem RAM? G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-4133, CL19-25-25-45 (F4-4133C19D-8GTZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (bitte nicht nehmen!)

Der Takt und die Latenzen machen am Ende eher geringe Unterschiede, weshalb du auch zum G.Skill Value greifen kannst.


----------



## ultimate57 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

haha sehr witzig .

Genau das ist es ja auch. 
Diesen Geringen Unterschied will ich als Maximum haben.


----------



## the_swiss (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



ultimate57 schrieb:


> haha sehr witzig .
> 
> Genau das ist es ja auch.
> Diesen Geringen Unterschied will ich als Maximum haben.



Wenn du möchtest, kannst du den RAM nehmen, den du willst. Nur in äusserst seltenen Fällen kommt es zu Kompatibilitätsproblem (solange man beachtet, das RAM über 2133 nur auf Z170- oder X99-MBs läuft). Wie gesagt, für mich würde sich das nicht lohnen. Aber es ist dein Geld.


----------



## S!lent dob (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane meinem Ram auf follgendem System von 8GB auf 16GB zu erweitern, oder um es genau zu sagen: Alten raus, neuen rein.
P II X6 @ 3,8Ghz
Gigabyte 970 UD3P
Mein derzeitiges DDR1600 Kit läuft leider nur noch mit 1333 Mhz stabil 

Nachdem ich mir den Artikel durchgelesen habe bin ich doch überascht wie groß der Einfluß des Ram ist.
Natürlich möchte ungern FPS, speziel min FPS verschenken von daher würde ich mich gern beraten lassen was für ein AMD System der bestmögliche Ram ist.
Oder tut sich da nix im Vergleich zu Intels aktuellem?
Ist auch bei AMD ein 2400er wie der hier: 
*Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400*

deutlich schneller wie zB ein 1600er?

Avexir Core Series DDR3 1600

Oder 1866er?

Ripjaws 1866

Preislich liegen die ja so eng beisammen, da kann man sich kaum entscheiden...

Ich bitte um Aufklärung und am besten ein paar Vorschläge. Wegen Sichtfenster ist die Farbe Schwarz oder Blau deutlichst bevorzugt!
Schonmal vielen Dank!!


----------



## Meroveus (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das Beispiel in diesem Thread, bezieht sich aber nur auf Battlefield 4. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, wirst du solche Steigerungen nicht erleben. Vor allem da du laut Signatur, kein SLI / CF besitzt und vermutlich nicht in 720p spielst.

Hier noch ein bisschen Input Memory Scaling on Haswell: Single dGPU Gaming - Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3000 Tested with G.Skill


----------



## S!lent dob (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ah, ok, BF spiele ich in der Tat nicht. Ich hocke da schon eher bei WoW und Fußballmanager, sowie TW Napoleon und Empire (Rome II ist jam.M.n.  abartig schlecht).
Grade in den Kern limitierten Spielchen wie TW und WoW rechne ich schon mit einer Steigerung. Zumal die Aufrüstung zu 100% im Februar kommt. Es ist nur eine Frage in welchem Takt 
Gespielt in 1080p mit 2x MSAA + CMAA (WoW) bzw 4x MSAA in den TW Reihen


----------



## Meroveus (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Ah, ok, BF spiele ich in der Tat nicht. Ich hocke da schon eher bei WoW und Fußballmanager, sowie TW Napoleon und Empire (Rome II ist jam.M.n.  abartig schlecht).
> Grade in den Kern limitierten Spielchen wie TW und WoW rechne ich schon mit einer Steigerung. Zumal die Aufrüstung zu 100% im Februar kommt. Es ist nur eine Frage in welchem Takt
> Gespielt in 1080p mit 2x MSAA + CMAA (WoW) bzw 4x MSAA in den TW Reihen



Was mir jetzt erst aufgefallen ist, ist das dein Mainboard dir oberhalb von 2000 MHz Ram Takt, eh einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen wird, da es dafür nicht spezifiziert ist. GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-UD3P (rev. 1.0)


----------



## S!lent dob (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hmm, was heist das dann für mich? Die CPU kann 1333Mhz, das Board, sagen wir sicherheitshalber 1866Mhz.

Was wäre den eurer/deiner Erfahrung nach der beste Ram in 2x8 den ich mir zulegen sollte? Die oben erwähnten RipJaws mit schön knackigen Timmings?

Edit: Und ganz wichtig: Kann ich den Ram auf einem AMD problemlos mit diesen Intel XMP Profilen betreiben?? Was automatische Ramerkennung angeht ist mein Board nämlich ziemlich blöde...


----------



## Homerclon (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja, du kannst RAM verwenden die XMP Profile anbieten. Aber du kannst die XMP-Profile nicht laden.
Die Werte musst du dann selbst eingeben. Oder du nimmst RAM mit AMD AMP (ist das gleiche wie XMP, aber für AMD-Systeme).


----------



## S!lent dob (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hmm, Laden bietet der mir an bei meinem derzeitigen Geil Kit, aber irgendwie funzt es damit nich so.

Aber zurück zum Hauptproblem: 1866er Ram oder doch lieber "nur" 1600er???
Und wären meine ausgesuchten RJ ne gute Wahl?


----------



## Meroveus (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Hmm, Laden bietet der mir an bei meinem derzeitigen Geil Kit, aber irgendwie funzt es damit nich so.
> 
> Aber zurück zum Hauptproblem: 1866er Ram oder doch lieber "nur" 1600er???
> Und wären meine ausgesuchten RJ ne gute Wahl?



Ich würde die hier nehmen https://www.alternate.de/Crucial/DI...product/1109427?campaign=DDR3/Crucial/1109427 die stehen hier sehr gut beschrieben DDR3- und DDR4-RAM: Test, Kaufberatung und Bestenliste [Januar 2016]. Wenn sie auf 1866 nicht laufen (sollte aber gehen), kannst du sie mit 1600 und straffen Timings betreiben.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

So mal ne ganz doofe Frage.

Ich habe 4 RAM-Bänke belegt; und zu Testzwecken (wegen Bluescreens) 2 von 4 Rigel endfernt.
Soviel dazu.

Aus Design Gründen habe ich regulär die Roten Rigel in den Schwarzen Slots, und andersrum, Schwarze Rigel in Rot . Aber ich habe zurzeit halt nur die Schwarzen Slots belegt (DIMM: A1 und B1)

Jetzt sah ich aber durch Zufall im Handbuch das bei 2-Rigel nutzung die beiden Roten Bänke Vorrangig genutzt werden sollten. Was dann DIMM A2/B2 währen.
Das ich jeweils wenigstens 2 gleichwertige Rigel in A und einen in B haben muss für D.C. is mir klar das brauch jetzt keiner erklären.

Zur Frage:
Warum ist das so das ich A2 u. B2 prioritär nutzen soll, statt A1 u.B1? 
Und macht es einen Unterschied in jeglicher Form?
Ich konnte nichts Feststellen bisher. Aber ich mache ja auch keine Benchmarks und leistungsvergleiche Diesbezüglich? 
Weiß da einer was zu?


----------



## BigBubby (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenns laeuft dann mach dir keinen Kopf. Frueher war es manchmal so, dass boards nicht gestartet sind, wenn in der ersten bank kein riegel war.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenns laeuft dann mach dir keinen Kopf. Frueher war es manchmal so, dass boards nicht gestartet sind, wenn in der ersten bank kein riegel war.



joa läuft ich wollte nur wissen ob das nicht eventuell einen Unterschied macht. Adressierung oder so. also welchen sin das macht? Meine Bluescreens sind ja warscheinlich RAM bezogen. Page fault in non Page Area und Memory Managment

Wie geschrieben bin grad am testen indem ich die 4 Rigel hin und her stecke es gestalltet sich nur langwierig weil die Fehler Sporadisch sind.
Gedanken mach ich mir nicht ich wollte es nur wissen.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich konnte damals fehler ganz gut mit memtest provozieren. Einfach 4-5 mal parallel anschalten.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ich hab es als Boot Version 13,5 Stunden laufen lassen ohne Fehler.. aber dafür habe ich eigens ein Thread auf gemacht


----------



## iReckyy (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wieviel Speichertakt macht der i5 6500 im Schnitt mit? Sind 3200MHz immer drin?

Gruß.


----------



## Horstinator90 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Für 3200mhz ist ein z170 Board erforderlich, sonst gehen nur 2133mhz. Und ob es geht musst du testen. Jede CPU ist anders. Mein 6400 läuft mit 3000mhz ramtakt


----------



## iReckyy (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das mit dem Z-Board weiß ich, nur halt nicht, wie es aus sieht mit dem Takt, also keine Chance oder manchmal möglich.


----------



## Horstinator90 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Möglich ist es, wie gesagt mein 6400 läuft mit 3080mhz, 3200 wäre bestimmt auch drin wenn er 3200 nicht schafft geh ne Stufe runter und mach schärfere timings


----------



## the_swiss (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ist wie immer beim OC: Wir wissen nicht, was deine CPU schafft. Kaputt gehen dürfte gar nichts, höchstens gibt es Bluescreens.


----------



## HisN (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

<--- würde ja gerne das Benchmark auf der ersten Seite hinterfragen.

Es ist bewusst so ausgesucht dass man im absoluten CPU-Limit hängt, dazu wird das CPU-Limit "verschlimmert" indem man ein SLI-Gespann benutzt.
Selbst heute, schafft mein 4.5Ghz Haswell nicht in FHD und Ultra in BF4 auch nur eine Sekunde aus dem CPU-Limit rauszukommen.

Was aber passiert in einem Game das GPU-Limitiert läuft.
Wenig? Gar nix?
Jedenfalls bekommt man auf keinen Fall 10% hin. Die gibts nur im CPU-Limit.

Schade dass es dazu auf der 1. Seite keinen Gegentest gibt. So geht jeder davon aus, das schnelles RAM beim zocken 10% Leistung geben kann, wenn man die Bandbreite verdoppelt.
Was wohl eher nicht so oft vorkommt. Oder? Wer betreibt denn seine Games tatsächlich im durchgehenden CPU-Limit?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4oMBmmrpDrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Heavygunner (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Leute die Arma 3 spielen.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



HisN schrieb:


> <--- würde ja gerne das Benchmark auf der ersten Seite hinterfragen.
> 
> Es ist bewusst so ausgesucht dass man im absoluten CPU-Limit hängt, dazu wird das CPU-Limit "verschlimmert" indem man ein SLI-Gespann benutzt.
> Selbst heute, schafft mein 4.5Ghz Haswell nicht in FHD und Ultra in BF4 auch nur eine Sekunde aus dem CPU-Limit rauszukommen.
> ...


Widersprichst du dir da gerade selber? Oder habe ich deine Aussage nicht ganz verstanden?


----------



## HisN (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nein, das ist ein GPU in der Mitte


----------



## BigBubby (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dein Satz ist sehr missverständlich geschrieben.
Wenn ich nie aus einem Limit rauskomme, dann verstehe ich, dass ich dadrin gefangen bin. Also ständig im Limit.
Wenn ich ein Limit nicht erreiche, dann bin ich ständig unterm Limit.

Zweiteres meintest du vermutlich beim ersten Unterstrichenden Satz.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@hisn

hatten wir das nicht schon 1000 mal ?
natürlich bringt der ram "in erster linie" was im cpu-limit.

ein cpu-limit gibt es ja aber doch eigentlich immer mal wieder in fast allen spielen, denn woher sonst kommen die min-FPS?

und es ist für das spielgeschehen doch immens wichtig, wenn man höhere min-FPS hat bzw. eben weniger starke FPS-drops 

mfg


----------



## HisN (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich finde es ja toll, wenn gezeigt wird wo schneller RAM Punkte bringt. Mich stört halt immer der fehlende Gegentest und ich finde es sehr einseitig wenn man Benchmarks extra so anlegt dass entsprechende Zahlen dabei rauskommen.
Ich bekomme diesen Thread ständig gelinkt wenn es um die RAM-Diskussion geht. Es ist halt einseitig, und es gibt unbedarfte User die daraus viel mehr machen, als es eigentlich ist.


----------



## Scalon (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

den Gegentest findest du vielleicht nicht hier, dafür gibt es im Internet welche: Speicher fur Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.    im Vergleich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## HisN (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Komisch, dass die Leute die schnellen RAM propagandieren immer nur diesen Test hier aus der Tasche ziehen^^
Woran liegt das wohl?


----------



## BigBubby (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jetzt versteh ich dich gar nicht mehr. Erst beschwerst du dich, dass kein Gegentest gemacht wird. Dann macht ihn einer und ist dir auch nicht recht?


----------



## HisN (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nicht mitgedacht.
Der Gegentest gehört hier rein. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es einseitig.


----------



## Meroveus (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Theoretisch ist ein Gegentest vorhanden (1080p Single GPU + 4xMSAA), dort ist zwar auch ein Anstieg der Min. FPS zu verzeichnen (zumindest wenn man mit 1333 SR unterwegs ist), auf die Avg. FPS hat es aber weniger Einfluss. 

In wie weit sich eine 780 Ti bei diesen Settings aber in Richtung GPU Limit bewegt, kann ich leider nur raten .


----------



## Rolk (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

In der aktuellen PCGH Print habt ihr einen Gegentest. Leider nur in 4K, also absolutes GPU Limit und damit Null Mehrwert für schnellen Speicher. Ich selbst gehe davon aus das man schon unter 1080p mit üblichen Gamesettings meistens soweit im GPU Limit hängt das schnellerer Speicher nur noch wenig bis gar nichts bringt und spätestens ab 1440p wird man lange benchen müssen um ein Szenario zu finden das weit genug im CPU Limit hängt, damit schneller Speicher noch etwas bringt.


----------



## luki0710 (5. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke sehr für die Ausführliche Erklärung


----------



## youbetterknow (6. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Im Überbliick ist alles DDR3 Ram, gelten die Aussagen auch für DDR4 Ram? Also mir gehts vor allem darum welchen Takt ich mir holen sollte, auch die Kombination mit dem H oder Z Board für einen i5 6500 oder i7 6700
Was ist denn die aktuelle DDR4 Ram Kaufempfehlung für 2x 8GB DDR4 Ram?


----------



## BigBubby (6. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Geh in geizhals und nimm das billigste kit und du hast das richtige ausgewählt


----------



## Meroveus (9. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



youbetterknow schrieb:


> Im Überbliick ist alles DDR3 Ram, gelten die Aussagen auch für DDR4 Ram? Also mir gehts vor allem darum welchen Takt ich mir holen sollte, auch die Kombination mit dem H oder Z Board für einen i5 6500 oder i7 6700
> Was ist denn die aktuelle DDR4 Ram Kaufempfehlung für 2x 8GB DDR4 Ram?



Ja das gilt auch für DDR 4. Die Unterschiede zu DDR 3 sind :

- 288 anstatt 240 Kontakte für zusätzliche Signale
- höhere Taktfrequenzen für höhere Transferraten
- mit 1,2 V geringere Leistungsaufnahme anstatt 1,5 V oder 1,35 V bei DDR3
- bessere Signalqualität
- jedes einzelne Modul direkt an CPU-Controller angebunden
- bessere Fehlererkennung und -korrektur

somit verrichtet DDR4 die gleichen Aufgaben in Spielen wie DDR3 und profitiert in GPU limitierten Szenarien (trotz unglaublicher Taktraten von über 3000 MHz ) genauso wenig von höherem Takt.

Also befolge ruhig den Rat über mir .


----------



## die.foenfrisur (18. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklÃ¤rt - der groÃŸe Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

hier habe ich noch eine kleine sammlung von tests.
das problem ist ja, das es kaum gute und sinnvolle tests gibt.

Endlich mal fur unglaubige, dass schneller RAM was bei Spielen bringt - ComputerBase Forum

jetzt wo bf4 weniger cpu-power braucht nach einigen patches, stimmen natürlich die benches von mir auch nicht mehr so ganz.

nachwievor gilt aber jedoch:

schneller ram bringt einem keine nachteile, langsamer schon (denn er kann für z.b. framedrops verantwortlich sein) 
kein plan, wieso man da immer gegen anstinken muss. ja wohl nicht wegen 5€ teuerer oder den sinnlosen specs-geschwafel.

mfg


----------



## BigBubby (20. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Naja teilweise sind es 50%+ preisunterschied. Daher wird oft die Effizienz in Frage gestellt.


----------



## metalstore (20. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklÃ¤rt - der groÃŸe Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> hier habe ich noch eine kleine sammlung von tests.
> das problem ist ja, das es kaum gute und sinnvolle tests gibt.
> 
> Endlich mal fur unglaubige, dass schneller RAM was bei Spielen bringt - ComputerBase Forum
> ...



Naja, allerdings bleiben da noch einige offene Fragen und Unklarheiten:
haben die mit 1, 2 oder 4 DIMMs gebencht?
wieso wurden so viele unterschiedliche Kits verwendet, es gibt ja noch viel mehr (Sub)Timings soweit ich weiß, hätte man ein Kit genommen und dass dann übertaktet und die Timings verändert (die die hier angegeben wurden, also CL, tRCD, tRAS und tRP) um eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit zu schaffen

abgesehen von dem ganzen, ist schnellerer RAM bei den meisten Spielen nur für marginal höhere minFPS da, weil diese Spiele zum Großteil im GPU-Limit hängen


----------



## Meroveus (23. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklÃ¤rt - der groÃŸe Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> hier habe ich noch eine kleine sammlung von tests.
> das problem ist ja, das es kaum gute und sinnvolle tests gibt.
> 
> Endlich mal fur unglaubige, dass schneller RAM was bei Spielen bringt - ComputerBase Forum
> ...



Natürlich gibt es 5 von 100 Fällen wo schneller Ram was bringt. Wenn  man genau diese 5 Titel spielt, kann man sich glücklich schätzen, schnellen Ram gekauft zu haben. In der Masse bringt schnellerer Ram aber quasi kaum nutzen. Zumindest auf die FPS, Frametimes wären eine andere Sache, danach wird aber meistens nicht gefragt .

Nach wie vor gilt das schneller Ram nur in CPU limitierten Szenarien nutzen bringt und nicht mal dort überall, siehe Memory Scaling on Haswell: Single dGPU Gaming - Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3    Tested with G.Skill. Ein weiterer Fall ist die Verwendung der IGPU, dort hat schnellerer Ram ebenfalls seine Daseinsberechtigung.

Wahrscheinlich würde ein Test mit min. FPS, avg. FPS und Framtimes unter Berücksichtigung von mindestens 20 Titeln unter 720p (CPU Limit), 1080p (Standard Auflösung der Mehrheit) und 2160p (GPU Limit) endlich mal die Erleuchtung bringen.


----------



## metalstore (23. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklÃ¤rt - der groÃŸe Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Meroveus schrieb:


> [...] Zumindest auf die FPS, Frametimes wären eine andere Sache, danach wird aber meistens nicht gefragt . [...]



einfach mal so als Verständnisfrage: gibt nicht beides (also FPS und Frametime) im Prinzip das selbe an?
also FPS: Bilder pro Sekunde (mehr ist besser) und Frametime: wie lange ein Bild angezeigt wird, bevor es durch ein neue/aktualisiertes ersetzt wird (weniger ist besser) ?


----------



## Icedaft (23. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

FPS Versus Frame Time


----------



## metalstore (23. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

also doch genau das was ich gesagt habe, oder?
also während FPS Bilder pro Sekunde sind, sind Frame Times der Kehrwert (Sekunden pro Bild) dazu?


----------



## Icedaft (23. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die Frametime ist aber wohl wichtiger für ein "flüssiges" Spielvergnügen, siehe SLI/Crossfire-Problematik.


----------



## the_swiss (23. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklÃ¤rt - der groÃŸe Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



metalstore schrieb:


> einfach mal so als Verständnisfrage: gibt nicht beides (also FPS und Frametime) im Prinzip das selbe an?
> also FPS: Bilder pro Sekunde (mehr ist besser) und Frametime: wie lange ein Bild angezeigt wird, bevor es durch ein neue/aktualisiertes ersetzt wird (weniger ist besser) ?


Mehr oder weniger ja. Aber einen Grund haben die Frametime-Messungen.

Dazu ein Beispiel: Angenommen, du hättest 12 fps. Wenn wir nun eine Sekunde genauer anschauen, ist Bild 1 nach 1s/12 = ca. 0.08s fertig. Das zweite Bild ist dann aber erst nach 0.5s fertig, z.B. weil eine Textur von der HDD nachgeladen werden muss. Die restlichen 10 Bilder sind regelmässig mit ca. 0.042s. Du siehst, du hast 12 fps. Vom Spielgefühl hast du trotzdem nur 2 fps, weil eben der Abstand zwischen zwei Bildern bei 0.5s lag. Die Framerate zeigt also eigentlich ein akzeptables Niveau, das Gefühl liegt aber deutlich drunter.
Explizit die 970 hat da Probleme. Wenn Dinge auf die 0.5GB langsamen Speicher ausgelagert werden, fehlen sie im normalen Betrieb und es kommt zu den Mikrorucklern. Nur in den Balken fällt das aber weniger auf.

Dazu kommt, dass der Monitor auf solche Frametime-Schwankungen nicht ausgelegt ist. Wenn das nächste Bild fehlt, wird das alte nochmal angezeigt. Das Problem nennt sich glaube ich Tearing (Edit: Falsch, Tearing ist was anderes). Abhilfe schafft da erst Adaptive Sync, also G- oder FreeSync.

SLI- oder CrossFire-Systeme sind davon speziell betroffen. Da die Karten sich gegenseitig abstimmen müssen, wer wann welches Bild berechnet, und dann nicht alle Bilder gleich lang zu berechnen sind, sind da die Mikroruckler, also die hohen Frametimes ein grosses Problem.
Abhilfe würde hier nur eine neue Rendertechnik schaffen, wo beide zusammen statt immer abwechselnd arbeiten.

Der Grund, warum man trotzdem eher die fps vergleicht, hat mit der Psyche zu tun. Besser = Kleiner passt einfach nicht.


----------



## Homerclon (23. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklÃ¤rt - der groÃŸe Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Wenn das nächste Bild fehlt, wird das alte nochmal angezeigt. Das Problem nennt sich glaube ich Tearing. Abhilfe schafft da erst Adaptive Sync, also G- oder FreeSync.


Nein, Tearing wird das Phänomen bezeichnet, wenn zwei Teilbilder angezeigt werden. Das Bild wirkt "zerrissen".
Dies passiert wenn, während ein Bild vom Monitor aufgebaut wird, die GraKa das nächste beendet und somit für den Monitor zur Ausgabe bereitstellt.
Mit VSync wird Tearing verhindert, da der Framebuffer doppelt vorhanden ist und abwechselnd genutzt wird. So liegt dem Monitor immer ein vollständiges Bild bereit.
Natürlich mit dem Nachteil dass die fps stark fallen können, wenn die GraKa zu langsam ist. Mit tripple Buffering wird noch ein dritter Framebuffer genutzt, um fps-drops zu verhindern, dafür steigt der Inputlag.

Adaptive Sync geht, neben dem Tearing, das Problem des Inputlag an, das auch bei VSync mit Double Buffering auftritt.


----------



## the_swiss (23. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke für die Korrektur, beim Tearing war ich mir da nicht ganz sicher.

@Mods: Sorry für das OT.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (25. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

wie sieht den eigentlich der Leistungszuwachs/FPS zuwachs bei UHD aus?
Spiel selber auf 3840x2160 mit folgendem System:

Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Intel I7-4930K@4,2Ghz
16GB G-Skill Ripjaws @1600Mhz <--4 Riegel laufen im quad channel
2x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 8GB 

Würde ein 2400Mhz Ram einen FPS Zuwachs bewirken bzw die minimum fps erhöhen?
Das es sich Preislich nicht auszahlen würde ist klar.


----------



## LudwigX (25. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Schneller Ram bringt dir nur im CPU Limit Vorteile.   
Bei 4k bist du aber fast immer im GPU Limit


----------



## Zocker85 (31. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

sollte man eigentlich weiterhin bei DDR4 auf DUAL Rank achten? Bei den meisten GSkills ist es ja unbekannt, mir geht es um ein Kit aus 2x8 GB, Kingston kosten zum Teil spürbar mehr bei niedrigerem Takt


----------



## Icedaft (31. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ab 2x 8GB sollte es eigentlich immer Dual-Channel sein, wenn Du diese als Kit kaufst.


----------



## Zocker85 (31. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

sicher? irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben dass bei den ganz neuen GSKILSS 8GB Riegel Single-Rank Module verbaut werden


----------



## Icedaft (31. März 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wichtig ist, das die Module im Dual-Chanel laufen, Dual-Rank wäre da noch eine Dreingabe:

Dual Channel – Wikipedia

Arbeitsspeicher – Wikipedia


----------



## Vitec (8. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es gibt auch bei Crucial und Kingston 8gb kits die single rank sind, aber wohl nur die billigsten.Das Problem ist das man bei Geizhals als auch der Herstellerseite oft keine Angaben dazu findet.
Da bleibt nur einen Speicher kaufen wo es dabeisteht oder zur Not beim Hersteller vor dem kauf nachfragen per E-Mail.

Also hier im Unterforum für g.skill im Support hat der Mitarbeiter (glaube Phil) mir versichert das alle 8Gb DDr4 Module bei g.skill dualrank sind. 

Bei Geil hatte ich auch mal angefragt wegen den weissen dragon ram ic und da konnten sie es mir nicht versichern das diese dual rank sind,obwohl ich die genaue Ram Bezeichnung mitgeschickt hatte. Also könnten dort auch single Rank vorhanden sein wenn auch unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

MIN-FPS
MIN-FPS

wie oft denn noch....immer wieder der selbe kram.

MIN-FPS steigen auch unter 4K....und somit bringt es auch dann etwas....herrje....

mfg


----------



## cHrIzZzI (11. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

macht es bei DDR4 einen unterschied ob man 2x8 oder 4x4 Riegel hat?

Grüße


----------



## the_swiss (11. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja. Genau den gleichen wie bei DDR3. Wenn du eine Haswell-E/Sockel 2011-3-CPU hast, würde ich zu 4x4 greifen, da du dann Quad-Channel nutzen kannst. Bei Skylake/Sockel 1151 lieber 2x8, da man da ggfs nachrüsten könnte.


----------



## Meroveus (12. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> MIN-FPS
> MIN-FPS
> 
> wie oft denn noch....immer wieder der selbe kram.
> ...



Anhand dieses Beispieles Memory Scaling on Haswell: Single dGPU Gaming - Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3 Tested with G.Skill, steigen nicht mal die Min. FPS im CPU Limit, um ein Nennenswertes. Im GPU Limit und somit in 4K steigen folglich auch keine Min. FPS. Das kann man übrigens auch in der PCGH März (wenn ich richtig liege ) nachprüfen. Dort ändert sich an den Min. FPS (unter 4K) überhaupt nichts, in keinem der Beispiele.

Selbst anhand des Beispieles in diesem Thread (Battlefield 4), sind es in 1080p Single GPU, gerade einmal 3 Min. FPS von 1333 MHz zu 2666 MHz.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Stimmt es das die Latenzen und Mhz von Arbeitsspeichern nicht wirklich eine sehr große Rolle spielen? Beim Server als auch Mutlimedia PC merke ich da keinen Unterschied. Bei spielen kann ich sowas auch nicht exakt bemerken. Sind das bspw. von 1600 auf 2400 deutliche Performancezuwächse denn das konnte ich hier nicht rauslesen. Scheint das es immer so 5% Differenzen sind.


----------



## HisN (17. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn überhaupt, denn dazu ist ja ein CPU-Limit nötig, in dem Du Dich nicht immer befindest.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also kann man das getrost vernachlässigen es sei denn ich bin Purist?


----------



## BigBubby (17. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja. Wie such in den letzten Seiten deutlich ausgeführt wurde.


----------



## jumpel (25. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi zusammen,
wollte mal fragen ob bei RAM-Latenzen immer gilt "weniger ist besser" bzw. ob die irgendwie in Zusammenhang stehen bspw. ein bestimmtes Verhältnis haben müssen.
Ich hab im Moment 2*8 GB DDR4 2666 mit 16-18-18-35 bei 1,274 Volt am laufen.
Darf ich daraus einfach 15-17-17-34 machen?


----------



## metalstore (25. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

je größer das Verhältnis Takt zu Latenz ist, desto besser im Prinzip (also egal ob eins von beiden gleich beleibt und das andere geändert wird oder beides), es kommt halt drauf an, wie das die CPU, der RAM und das Mainboard mitmachen 
Also ja, sofern du danach keine Probleme hast, sollte erstmal nichts dagegen sprechen, die Latenzen runter zu schrauben


----------



## Marzee (27. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kurze Frage: 
Aktuell hab ich 2x4GB DDR3-2400 drinnen. Nun wollte ich aufrüsten mit 2x8GB DDR3-2400. (Beide  G.Skill TridentX) 
 Damit wären 24GB möglich, jedoch liest man immer wieder mal was von erhöhter Belastung für den Speichercontroller.  Ist das überhaupt relevant ? 

Da ich sowieso schon mit den Temperatur zu kämpfen habe (mein 4790k scheint da echt nochmal ein Ausreißer zu sein. Selbst ein Noctua NH-D15 kriegt den nicht unter 70°C bei Last ), mach ich mir Sorgen, dass die Temperaturen nochmal hochgehen.


----------



## HisN (27. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Menge und Geschwindigkeit belasten den Speichercontroller.
Je mehr und je schneller, desto mehr muss er arbeiten.
Aber bei 2.4Ghz hört sich das für mich noch nicht nach arger Belastung an^^


----------



## Meroveus (27. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



jumpel schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> wollte mal fragen ob bei RAM-Latenzen immer gilt "weniger ist besser" bzw. ob die irgendwie in Zusammenhang stehen bspw. ein bestimmtes Verhältnis haben müssen.
> Ich hab im Moment 2*8 GB DDR4 2666 mit 16-18-18-35 bei 1,274 Volt am laufen.
> Darf ich daraus einfach 15-17-17-34 machen?



Du Zugriffszeit in Nanosekunden, setzt sich durch Command Latency (also 15) : Ramtakt x 2000 zusammen. Bei Gleichbleibendem Takt ist eine niedrigere Latenz also immer besser.

CL 16 : 2666 x 2000 = 12 ns

CL 15 : 2666 x 2000 = 11,25 ns

Somit ist im Umkehrschluss auch 2400 MHz Ram mit CL 10, schneller als 2666 MHz Ram mit CL 12 (bezogen auf DDR 3 Ram)

Erhoffe dir aber von einer geringeren Latenz, keine Performance / FPS Wunder. Die Unterschiede sind bestenfalls Messbar,.



Marzee schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Aktuell hab ich 2x4GB DDR3-2400 drinnen. Nun wollte ich aufrüsten mit 2x8GB DDR3-2400. (Beide  G.Skill TridentX)
> Damit wären 24GB möglich, jedoch liest man immer wieder mal was von erhöhter Belastung für den Speichercontroller.  Ist das überhaupt relevant ?
> 
> Da ich sowieso schon mit den Temperatur zu kämpfen habe (mein 4790k scheint da echt nochmal ein Ausreißer zu sein. Selbst ein Noctua NH-D15 kriegt den nicht unter 70°C bei Last ), mach ich mir Sorgen, dass die Temperaturen nochmal hochgehen.



Bei voller Belegung der Speicherslots, wird der Controller natürlich stärker belastet. Das wird deine CPU keinesfalls Grillen, oder zu signifikanten Temperatur Erhöhungen führen. Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben, das bei einer vollen Bestückung, der Ram Takt (das kommt immer auf den Ram Takt an) gegebenenfalls nicht mehr stabil sein kann (muss nicht aber kann). Das sollte man ab 2400 MHz (bei DDR3 Ram) im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## eQliza (27. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich schreibs mal hier rein, dem neuen einwandfreien Kit fehlen zwei Stickerl auf der Plastickverpackung in der die Sticks liegen (im Vergleich zum selben Kit wo anders bestellt, da war ein Stick fehlerhaft),"Packstücklabel SIMM" Stickerl mit Barcode und Nummer und noch ein anderes Stickerl "Beim entfernen dieses Aufklebers Gewährleistungsverlust" auch mit Code und irgendeiner Nummer.

Was hat das zu bedeuten?


Auch haben die zwei Sticks die eine Nummer nicht beisammen wie z. B. beim vorherigen selben Kit 37 und 38 am Ende sondern ganz andere Ziffern.

Kommt mir beides leicht suspekt vor...


----------



## jumpel (30. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@ Meroveus, danke für die Erklärung.
Kann man dein Beispiel von DDR3 auch auf 4 beziehen?

Denn dann wäre ich ja theoretisch mit 
CL 15 bei 2666 schneller wie mit CL 16 bei 2800
(15/2666)*2000 = 11,25 ns
(16/2800)*2000 = 11,43 ns
In dem Fall also doch eher lieber geringere Latenz als höherer Takt?


----------



## HisN (30. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



eQliza schrieb:


> Was hat das zu bedeuten?



Das Kit läuft, oder es läuft nicht. Zu viel Gedanken.


----------



## the_swiss (30. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



jumpel schrieb:


> @ Meroveus, danke für die Erklärung.
> Kann man dein Beispiel von DDR3 auch auf 4 beziehen?
> 
> Denn dann wäre ich ja theoretisch mit
> ...



Die Latenz ist ja nur das eine, aus dem Takt ergibt sich auch die Bandbreite. Und da liegt 2800 halt vor 2666er. Die Frage ist nun eher, was bringt mehr? Die kürzere Latenz, oder die höhere Bandbreite?


----------



## HisN (30. April 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das ist beides Prökeln im Promille-Bereich.
Weder das eine noch das andere wird bemerkbar sein.

Alles was ihr damit machen könnt, ist es erbenchen. Auswirkungen auf das System hat es NULL.


----------



## jumpel (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ah ok, gut!
Naja das macht ja nix, ich probier grad eben ein wenig herum und es macht mehr Spaß wenn man ein bisschen (mehr) versteht was man da so anrichtet ;]


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

das es keine auswirkungen auf "das system" (was auch immer damit genau gemeint ist) haben wird, ist natürlich falsch 

siehe ersten post.

das der unterschied zwischen den beiden modulen evtl. nicht wirklich merklich ist, das kann man schreiben.... 

tendenziell werden höhere datenraten wichtiger, weil die dateien immer größer werden, als noch früher, wo die latenz wichtiger war.
dennoch ist die latenz auch wichtig.

mfg


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wir haben da beide unsere Standpunkte. Für mich ist eine Änderung der Systemgeschwindigkeit unterhalb von 5% etwas, was man nicht erwähnen braucht, während Du jedesmal einen Elefanten daraus machst. Das ist einfach nur unsere Sichtweise.
Besonders DANN NICHT, wenn sie nur unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen zu erkennen ist (meistens auch noch künstlich herbeigeführt werden muss, siehe 1. Post, BF4, 720P und SLI), und nicht dauerhaft anliegt. Das ist Dein übliches Cherry-Picking in dieser Hinsicht


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

immer der selbe blödsinn, den man dir zeigen muss. 

min-FPS....klingelt es bei dir da?
und dann machen auch die 720p-messungen sinn.

und es sind oft mehr als nur läppische 5%.

skyrim ist ein sehr gutes extrem-beispiel 
DDR3 / DDR4-RAM 2 16: Test, Vergleich, Kaufberatung und Bestenliste [Februar]

und solche spiele gibt es viele, also wieso sollte ich die performance verschenken ??

mfg


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Schau Dir noch mal an, an was Du Dich gerade hochziehst.



> Denn dann wäre ich ja theoretisch mit
> CL 15 bei 2666 schneller wie mit CL 16 bei 2800
> (15/2666)*2000 = 11,25 ns
> (16/2800)*2000 = 11,43 ns
> In dem Fall also doch eher lieber geringere Latenz als höherer Takt?



Und wenn ich mir da in Deinem Beispiel die Min-FPS von Witcher3 anschaue. Da ändert sich zwischen 2133er und 3000er RAM genau: NIX in UHD. Nicht ein einziger FPS. 
Wo man eine Änderung sieht: Im künstlichen CPU-Limit 720P ohne Antialiasing. Also ... wieviele Leute nutzen das heute noch? Niemand? Fast niemand? Gibts echt jemand der 720P ohne Antialiasing zockt? Und der kauft sich dann 3000er RAM? Echt jetzt? Anstatt einem neuen Monitor^^ Da kannst Du Dir stundenlang einen drauf schütteln. Mich macht es nicht an. Da steck ich die Kohle lieber in die Grafikkarte oder in die Speicher-Menge.



Skyrim finde ich da übrigens gar nicht.


Speicher fur Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.    im Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## Meroveus (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



jumpel schrieb:


> @ Meroveus, danke für die Erklärung.
> Kann man dein Beispiel von DDR3 auch auf 4 beziehen?
> 
> Denn dann wäre ich ja theoretisch mit
> ...



Die Formal kann 1:1 auf DDR4 Ram übertragen werden. Alles andere wurde ausreichend von HisN beantwortet.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ja, weil UHD komplett GPU-limitiert ist mensch.

fhd fehlt ja mal wieder leider. und hier liegt die wahrheit eben dazwischen 
im cpu-limit wie schon 1000-fach gesagt siehts nunmal leider anders aus. dazu zählt eben kein UHD aktuell.
erst mit der neuen generation grakas wird sich das evtl. erst mal minimal ändern. momentan ist UHD nicht state of the art 

und ich ziehe mich natürlich nicht an dem unterschied 2666 vs. 2800 auf. der unterschied ist wahrlich zu vernachlässigen. steht auch schon oben 

mfg


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Warum reitest Du dann drauf rum, wenn ich sage dass dort der Unterschied im Promillebereich liegen wird, wenn Dir das klar ist?




HisN schrieb:


> Das ist beides Prökeln im Promille-Bereich.





die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> das es keine auswirkungen auf "das system" (was auch immer damit genau gemeint ist) haben wird, ist natürlich falsch


----------



## BigBubby (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die absolute Mehrheit der PC Zocker ist im GPU limit, denn die meisten drehen die Grafik nur so weit runter, damit sie gerade spielen können, und nicht so weit runter, dass sie auf 100+ fps kommen. Ich zähle auch dazu, dass ich es lieber ein wenig schöner habe, als unterbewußt etwas flüssiger.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



HisN schrieb:


> Warum reitest Du dann drauf rum, wenn ich sage dass dort der Unterschied im Promillebereich liegen wird, wenn Dir das klar ist?



weil es FALSCH ist, wie du es geschrieben hast. mehr nicht.
der unwissende, der mitliest, hält es für bare münze. zudem klingt es so allgemein, und nicht nur auf diese 2 module bezogen.

ich habe geschrieben:
_"das der unterschied zwischen den beiden modulen evtl. *nicht wirklich merklich ist*, das kann man schreiben.... "_

also lese lieber mal richtig 

@bigbubby
auch wieder falsch.
fast jeder spielt auch im cpu-limit. denn min-FPS haben wir ja wohl alle und hier liegt fast immer ein cpu-limit vor.
bei UHD verschwimmt es, weil aktuelle grakas noch zu schwach sind. aber wer spielt in UHD?

und wenn man mit 3 komponenten jeweils 5% leistung rausholen kann, dann sind das auch ~15% 
warum wohl versucht jeder hier zu übertakten, wenn es doch so unwichtig ist und wenig bringt?


mfg
mfg


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

<-- zockt in UHD.

Und "merklich" ... schon mal drüber nachgedacht was merklich ist? 
Studenten im Blindtest: 30% Unterschied werden langsam bemerkt
Profis im Blindtest: 15% werden langsam bemerkt.

Der Unterschied zwischen den Modulen: Promillebereich folglich wissenschaftlich bewiesen: Unmerklich. Und zwar völlig. Und zwar selbst dann wenn man vom schlimmsten Fall ausgeht.


----------



## Meroveus (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Für die unwissenden Mitleser,

gehen wir von diesem Beispiel aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html

- haben wir im CPU Limit, (erzeugt durch eine Auflösung von 720p + SLI) eine Verbesserung von 15,5%, (von 2666 MHz DR zu 1600 MHz DR Ram) was in einem Anstieg der Min. FPS von 16 resultiert. 

- Unter der gleichen Auflösung (720p), dafür aber mit einer GPU, sind es nur noch 4,9%, (von 2666 MHz DR zu 1600 MHz DR Ram) was in einem Anstieg der Min. FPS von 5 resultiert. Wir nähern uns schon dem absoluten GPU Limit, selbst in einer Auflösung von 720p .

- In einer Auflösung von 1080p (Die Auflösung des Durchschnittsanwenders) mit einer GPU sind es nur noch 2,89%, (von 2666 MHz DR zu 1600 MHz DR Ram) was in einem Anstieg der Min. FPS von 2 resultiert. Wir sind dem absoluten GPU Limit ganz dicht auf der Spur.

- Unter 2160p mit einer GPU sind es glatte 0,00% (von DDR4 2133 MHz zu DDR4 3000 MHz) Steigerung der Min. FPS, da das absolute GPU Limit erreicht wurde, hier anhand des Beispiels The Witcher 3 (ein bisschen Scrollen und Diagramm anpassen):

DDR3 / DDR4-RAM 216: Test, Vergleich, Kaufberatung und Bestenliste [Februar]

Fazit: Wenn man nicht im harten CPU Limit unterwegs ist (SLI + niedrige Auflösung) , oder die IGPU seiner CPU zum Spielen nutzt, ist der Zugewinn an Leistung durch höher getakteten Ram völlig zu vernachlässigen. Außer man hat Lust 60,70,80 Euro für 5 FPS (720p) bzw. 2 FPS (1080p) mehr auszugeben, dann spricht nichts dagegen .

Edit: Angaben beziehen sich nur auf Battlefield 4, Werte können sich von Spiel zu Spiel unterscheiden, die Essenz des ganzen bleibt aber die selbe.


----------



## BestNoob (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ihr habt folgende wichtige Mythen vergessen:

In Apple Systeme kann kein normaler Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut werden. (Falsch)
In fertig PC´s von Fujitsu, HP etc. funktioniert nur vom Hersteller zertifizierter Arbeitsspeicher.  (????? Ja oder Nein ???? )


----------



## Andregee (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

In der Rennsimulation Assetto Corsa steigen die Fps von 44 auf 53 während des Rennstarts durch ein erhöhen des Ramtaktes von 1333 auf 2400mhz was knapp 20% entspricht. Am start hinter größeren Fahrzeugdfeldern limitiert mein 3770k selbst die Alte 7970 trotz Triple Screen Setup, da hilft der RAM doch mehr als erwartet 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aslinger (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mein neuer RAM von Crucial hat eine TRFC von 208. Das liegt wohl an der hohen RAM Dichte von 8GB pro Modul, weil meine alten 4GB Riegel hatten noch eine TRFC von 128. 182 sind derzeit eingestellt bei 1600MHz. 174 habe ich auch schon versucht, aber da lief dann LinX (mit voller RAM Auslastung) nicht mehr stable. HyperPI hingegen schon. LinX scheint also empfindlicher zu sein. Zumindest ist das bei meinem S1366 Sys so. Andere Plattformen reagieren da viell. anders.

Jedenfalls habe ich noch kein 16 oder 32 GB Kit gefunden welches sehr niedrige TRFCs hat. Das niedrigste war 174 bei DDR3 1333. Die hohe TRFC scheint also normal zu sein.


----------



## econaut (16. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann mir jemand von euch Profis RAM für dieses System empfehlen?

6800K OC
Asus X99-Deluxe II
Titan X (Pascal)

Ich hatte an 4*8GB = 32GB gedacht. Idealerweise sind die Riegel schwarz oder schwarz/weiß, dies ist aber kein Muss.

Das Board kann laut Handbuch maximal DDR4-3333, im Handbuch sind aber auch DDR4-4200 erwähnt, was mich irritiert. Hat wohl irgendwas mit der BCLK zu tun, an der ich mich aber wohl nicht zu schaffen machen werde.

Danke euch schon mal sehr!


----------



## HisN (16. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die Geschwindigkeit vom RAM kommt bei Dir über den Quadchannel.
Ich würde 2.4Ghz RAM Deiner Wahl empfehlen. Mehr bringt in der Regel kaum Mehrwert im Gegensatz zum Mainstream-Chipsatz.


----------



## pihsa (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo zusammen,

will die Tage meinen RAM Aufrüsten, von 8GB auf 16GB. 
Welcher von diesen beiden ist zu empfehlen, was ist wichtiger die Timings oder die Frequenz, preislich sind die ja gleich.

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB)

Mein aktuelles System:
ASRock Z97 Extreme4  + I7-4790K
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400

Ich will den alten  RAM nicht weiter nutzen, weil dieser mit meinen CPU Kühler kollidiert, also den gleichen dazu kaufen und reinpacken funktionier nicht.


----------



## the_swiss (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vom TridentX kannst du die Heatspreader auch abmontieren (Test : G.Skill TridentX 2600 MHz DDR3 Overclocking RAM für Z77 - Technische Daten und Details (2/6)) Vielleicht passt er ja dann.

Ansonsten würde ich eher auf die G.Skill Ares gehen, den Takt würde ich den Latenzen vorziehen.


----------



## pihsa (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Vom TridentX kannst du die Heatspreader auch abmontieren (Test : G.Skill TridentX 2600 MHz DDR3 Overclocking RAM für Z77 - Technische Daten und Details (2/6)) Vielleicht passt er ja dann.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich eher auf die G.Skill Ares gehen, den Takt würde ich den Latenzen vorziehen.



Das hatte ich schon versucht aber das Ergebnis gefällt mir nicht. Zum einen muss ich den Kühlkörper bis zum Anschlag zur Seite verschieben und dann berühren sich Kühlkörper und RAM immer noch leicht. Was zur Folge hätte das ich mechanischen Druck auf den RAM Riegel ausüben würde, was ich vermeiden will.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@econaut

für gewöhnlich ist schneller ram ähnlich schnell in den meisten spielen.
aber es gibt immer wieder spiele, die auch bei quadchannel noch sehr gut von schnellem ram profitieren 
würde daher nicht den langsamsten nehmen.

Fallout 4 Performance Heavily Influenced By RAM Speed, According To Report

mind. 2666er oder gleich 3000er oder 3333er wäre ein guter kompromiss:

Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), Kitgröße: ab 32GB, Speichertakt ab 3000MHz, CAS Latency (CL): 14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), Kitgröße: ab 32GB, Speichertakt: 3333MHz, Speichertakt ab 3000MHz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mfg


----------



## HisN (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Er sagt er hat keinen Bock auf BCLK-Gefummel. DAS wird aber mit 3Ghz-Ram wohl zwangsläufig auf ihn zukommen.

Nur so für den Hinterkopf.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

für gewöhnlich sollte das doch alles über das xmp 2.0 profil laufen oder irre ich da?

mfg


----------



## HisN (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Und was macht das XMP-Profil? Es hebt den BCLK an wenn kein passender Teiler vorhanden ist, und damit auch den Prozessor-Takt.
Genau das meinte ich doch mit meinem Einwand.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

er will sich nicht "alleine" bzw. "händisch" oder "manuell" an die einzelnen werte machen 

also kann er den ram beruhigt nehmen, weil er da nix manuell selber ändern muss. das passiert also alles automatisch, dank xmp.

mfg


----------



## HisN (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Muss nur funktionieren. Ist bei X99 nicht automatisch gegeben. Und spätestens dann fängt das Fummeln an.
Aber hey, muss jeder Wissen.


----------



## Devury (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei mir laufen 3.200 MHz über das XMP-Profil ohne eine BCLK-Erhöhung auf 125 MHz.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

95-99% funktioniert das auch tadellos.
unnötige panikmache.

für jeden "möglichen" einzelfall ist man eh niemals gewappnet.

mfg


----------



## econaut (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke für die Hinweise. Das X99 manchmal beim RAM OC Probleme macht, hatte ich auch schon mal irgendwo gehört. 

Dazu zwei Fragen:

1. Woher weiß ich, bei welchen Taktfrequenzen der BCLK ins Spiel kommt?

2. Wenn ich z.B. 3200 oder 3333 Module nehme und es Probleme gibt, meinetwegen auch wegen BCLK OC, kann ich sie dann die selben Riegel einfach auf 2400 oder so betreiben, aber dann mit besseren Timings?


----------



## Devury (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

1. Das weißt du erst, wenn du die jeweiligen Taktfrequenzen bzw. das XMP-Profil einstellst.

2. Wenn ein Modul-Kit für eine bestimmte Frequenz spezifiziert ist, lässt sich dieses auch mit allen darunter liegenden betreiben.


----------



## HisN (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



econaut schrieb:


> 1. Woher weiß ich, bei welchen Taktfrequenzen der BCLK ins Spiel kommt?



An den Erfahrungen der Leute mit gleicher CPU und Board.


----------



## econaut (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da die Preisunterschiede jetzt nicht so riesengroß sind, würde ich einfach so was hier nehmen und ggf. im Takt runtergehen, falls es Probleme gibt. Oder Corsair, ist mir im Grunde egal.

G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14Q-32GVK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## die.foenfrisur (17. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

genau.

mfg


----------



## Meroveus (19. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



econaut schrieb:


> 1. Woher weiß ich, bei welchen Taktfrequenzen der BCLK ins Spiel kommt?



Haswell-E: Das Mysterium der DDR4-Taktfrequenzen - Hardwareluxx


----------



## dercoole127 (19. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ich hab mal eine frage: wann kann ich einen zweiten riegel einbauen? z.b. ich habe jetzt 1x8gb 1333. ich bekomme jetzt noch einen von einem freund, was muss der ram riegel haben das ich ihn einfach dazupacken kann?


----------



## HisN (19. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

bei gleichem Takt die gleiche Versorgungsspannung. Den Rest passt das Bios an.


----------



## dercoole127 (19. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



HisN schrieb:


> bei gleichem Takt die gleiche Versorgungsspannung. Den Rest passt das Bios an.


wo sieht man die versorgungsspannung?


----------



## HisN (19. August 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Im BIOS,  da stellst Du sie ein.
Auf dem Aufkleber der auf dem RAM klebt.
Du Googelst nach dem Rammodul, das wird ja irgendwo eine Bezeichnung haben.


----------



## Greutel (2. September 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo, 
Was würdet ihr mir zwecks RAM-Aufrüstung empfehlen (System siehe Signatur)? Die 8GB werden ja in einigen Spielen sehr knapp. Ich habe schon überlegt, mit einem 16GB-Kit auf 24GB aufzustocken. Macht da ein schnelles 16er-Kit alleine mehr Sinn? Anscheinend nutzen einige Spiele ja schon >10GB Arbeitsspeicher, wie lange reichen dann 16?


----------



## HisN (2. September 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hängt von Deinen Spielen und Deinen Settings ab, und nicht von den Spielen die Du nicht spielst^^

Bild: dxmd_2016_08_24_14_41ggult.jpg - abload.de
Bild: mirrorsedgecatalyst_2jnu4l.jpg - abload.de


Ich hab mir sagen lassen, das auch Leute mit "nur" 8GB diese Games zocken. Eventuell dann nicht in UHD und mit max Details, möglicherweise. 
Also je nachdem wie Du "es reicht" definierst geht die Zeitspanne von vor ein paar Jahren bis hin zu ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Greutel (2. September 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Stimmt, wäre schlau gewesen das gleich dazu zu schreiben: Ich werde die nächsten Jahre definitiv bei FHD bleiben aber so ziemlich jedes größere Spiel spielen, demnächst z.B. Battlefield 1 und Deus Ex: HR.
Forza Horizon 3 empfiehlt ja auch schon 12GB RAM und Battlefield 4 profitiert auch von mehr als 8GB Speicher, deshalb habe ich mich halt gewundert, wie lange 16GB noch genug sind und ob es sich da nicht lohnen würde, die 8GB weiter zu verwenden und so auf 24GB zu kommen.


----------



## HisN (2. September 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Je nachdem wie Du "es lohnt sich" definierst ist die Menge schon immer wichtiger gewesen als die Geschwindigkeit. Jedenfalls die letzten 20 Jahre^^ Erst wenn man genug hat, bringt auch die Geschwindigkeit was.
Solange Du im GPU-Limit bist, bringt die Geschwindigkeit jedenfalls keine Vorteile. Erst wenn Du Deine Games im CPU-Limit bewegst, bringt schneller Speicher Punkte.
Das musst Du für Dich alleine bewerten. Ist ja kein Problem ein 16GB-Kit zusätzlich zu stecken und dann mal Deine Games zu testen, was Dir mehr Punkte bringt. Menge oder Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Greutel (5. September 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Alles klar. Was wäre denn dann momentan ein empfehlenswertes und nicht zu teures 16GB-Kit?


----------



## blackstar_88 (20. September 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wo in Aida 64 kann man nachsehen, ob man single- oder dual-Ranked Ram hat?


Sind die Werte normal für Kingston Hyper X 2666 CL 15 DDR4 Ram?


----------



## -Ultima- (23. September 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Splitt25 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Guten Abend

ich habe eine frage. ich habe mir gestern nochmal 2 neue Rams gekauft habe jetzt insgesamt 4 stück also vollbestückung der ram bänke. jetzt habe mit hwinfo die Ram Spannung ausgelesen dort wird angezeigt das die rams mit 1.52v laufen ist das ok so oder zu viel sollte eigentlich ja nur 1.50v sein machen die 0.02v was aus?

Edit: bios einstellung für die ram spannung sind auf Automatisch

Ram ist der Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600mhz


----------



## HisN (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ob nun 0.02v oder der Sack Reis in China^^
Zu viele Gedanken.


----------



## Schranzid (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo Leute. 

Kann ich auf meinem P9x79 (Sockel 2011) 2133 Ram nutzen,statt bisher 1600 ?

Danke schon mal  !


----------



## Icedaft (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

1. Welches ? P9x79 | Geizhals Deutschland

2. http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...M_QVL.pdf?_ga=1.1746289.1103277664.1420462219


----------



## Schranzid (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das ganz einfache P9x79 (weder Pro o.ä.) .Schaue aber gerne Zuhause nochmal genau nach. 

2.
Aus der Liste werde ich nicht ganz schlau. Woran erkenne ich ob das Board diesen Ram unterstützt?

Danke


----------



## Icedaft (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

O.K., nur mal für Dich:
Du folgst meinem Link auf Geizhals und klickst auf das passende Board.

ASUS P9X79 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Neben dem 3. Tab findest Du den Link zum Hersteller: P9X79 | Motherboards | ASUS Global 

Hier klickst Du auf "Support" und anschließend auf Memory device support: P9X79 | Motherboards | ASUS Global 

Du findest 6 Dateien, wovon Du die 2. von Oben herunterlädst: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb..._QVL.pdf?_ga=1.95062364.1103277664.1420462219

Dies ist die QVL (Qualified vendor List = "Short for _*Q*ualified *V*endor *L*ist_,  QVL is a list of pre-qualified vendors who have third-party products or  services that a manufacturer has approved as suitable and compatible  with their own products or services."). *Eine Liste von Herstellern und RAM-Riegeln die als funktionierend vom Boardhersteller freigegeben wurden.*


----------



## HisN (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der Speichercontroller vom Sandy schafft 2133er und wenn Du einen Ivy hast, dann sind auch 2400er drinne. Das Board hat damit nix zu tun, der Speichercontroller sitzt in der CPU.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schranzid (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich habe den I7-3820 und auf der Intel Seite steht : DDR3 1066/1333/1600


Wer hat nun Recht ?


----------



## HisN (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Intel wenn Du kein OC betreibst.
Zu meinem 3930 K hat Intel 1333 dazu geschrieben, und gelaufen ist er mit 64 GB 2133er.

Verständlicher?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schranzid (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Doch ich betreibe OC. Dann weiß ich Bescheid,ich kann ihn verwenden.


----------



## Schranzid (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Eine Frage dann doch noch.  Lohnt sich der Umstieg von 1600 auf 2133 überhaupt z.b. in Spielen wie Bf4-1 ? Bei einer Single GPU dann wohl nicht laut Artikel?

30€ für 2x 8Gig 2133 von einem Kumpel....


----------



## flotus1 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Deine CPU hat vier Speicherkanäle. Mit 4 "langsamen" DIMMs (z.B. DDR3-1600) erreichst du deshalb in Sachen Speicherbandbreite viel mehr als mit 2 noch so schnellen DIMMs. Falls du also jetzt schon 4 DIMMs hast wäre dein Plan ein Downgrade.


----------



## Schranzid (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Derzeit habe ich 4x4Gig DDR3-1600. Könnte aber wie gesagt 2x8Gig 2133 bekommen. Also lieber so lassen...downgrade muss nicht sein.


----------



## flotus1 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du könntest die 6 DIMMs natürlich so stecken dass quad-channel erhalten bleibt. Einfach so stecken dass pro Kanal 8GB vorhanden sind. Dann hättest du immerhin die doppelte Speichermenge.
Dass das so läuft kann ich natürlich nicht zu 100% garantieren, aber bei 30€ für 16GB RAM kannst du den Versuch mal wagen. Zur Not verkaufst du die 16GB eben wieder.


----------



## Schranzid (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ein Versuch ist es allemal wert. Zur Zeit sind die 4x Riegel jeweils in den Blauen DIMM Slots, jetzt sind noch 4x Schwarze über. Mal gucken wie die dann alle angeordnet gehören...

Danke


----------



## HisN (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Aber Dein Rechner wird sie nicht unterschiedlich schnell betreiben. Die laufen dann alle mit 1600


----------



## drebbin (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,
die Frage geht zwar tendenziell Richtung Roman, aber wenn mir jmd anderes die Antwort geben kann, natürlich sehr gerne.
Bei Broadwell (Sockel 1150) war ja immer die Rede davon, dass DDR3 mit 1600MHz und 1,35V das Limit darstellen.

Ich habe mir eben mal das Data Sheet zu meinem 5775c angeschaut und dort steht es als 1,5V angepriesen, abgesehen davon das Broadwell-E ja auch mit 2400MHz (DDR4) angegeben wird.
Könnte mir jmd ne Meldung geben ob ich meinem System mit 1,5V für den Ram nun schade, oder ni?
Mein Ram läuft momentan mit 2400MHz bei 1,59V und seit Stunden ohne Probleme, Cinebench lief auch mehrmals durch..

Hier ist der Link zum Datasheet
Desktop 5th Gen Intel(R) Core™ Processor Family Datasheet, Vol. 1
Seite 97


----------



## Homerclon (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Bei _Skylake_ wurde es auf 1,35V (DDR3L) gesenkt. Haswell und Broadwell sind bis 1,5V freigegeben.

Die Lebenserwartung sinkt nicht dramatisch. Bevor die CPU aufgrund der höheren RAM-Spannung die Arbeit einstellt, wirst du die CPU höchstwahrscheinlich eh ausgetauscht haben.


----------



## drebbin (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok, also brauche ich mir da keine großen Gedanken machen.
Dann teste ich die nächsten Tage mal den Leistungsunterschied zwischen 1600 und 2400Ram-Takt bei einem Broadwell 
Und vlt noch den Maximaltakt meiner Riegel bei 1,5V, da könnte man das als Zwischenstufe mit einfügen.

Danke dir.


----------



## Pook1953 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hey,
wirklich erste Klasse dein Unterfangen. (Y) Hat mir und meinen Ansichten im Mainboard Overclocking sehr viel weiter geholfen. Mach´ weiter so.


----------



## Lambda79 (7. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vielen Dank für die Mühe. Eine große Hilfe!


----------



## Apollux012 (19. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo, 
Habe ein Gigabyte mobo z87 d3h mit i5 4670k und 8gb RAM  ddr3 crucial 1600mhz (2x4gb). 

Jetzt habe ich 16Gb gskill Ares mit 2400mhz gekauft. Und gerade den Thread gelesen. Wär es besser gewesen auf 4x4 1600 mhz aufzurüsten?

Ist es vorteilhaft den RAM zu mischen um so auf 24Gb RAM zu kommen. Oder soll ich einfach die 2x8Gb RAM gskill einbauen?

Danke schon mal ☺️


----------



## flotus1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nein, von 4 Riegeln hast du keinen Vorteil. Nur den Nachteil dass du so hoher Taktfrequenzen nur mit Mühe stabil bekommst.
Es ist doch so einfach, dennoch wird es immer falsch verstanden: Hat die CPU einen dual-channel Speichercontroller hat man keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von mehr als 2 DIMMs.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (19. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

2x 8GB und glücklich sein.

lieber 16GB schneller ram, als 24gb langsamen, der auch noch sinnlos ist.

selbst 16GB bekommst du vermutlich nicht voll.

mfg


----------



## HisN (19. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Und wenn die 16GB nicht reichen, dann fährt man mit 24 besser, egal wie lahm sie sind. 
Und darf ich fragen was so schwer daran ist 16GB zu füllen? Schließt Du da vielleicht von Dir auf andere?

Und ich dachte unser einziger gemeinsamer Nenner war: Beim Aufrüsten bringt es keine Punkte extra schnellen Speicher zu nehmen, was beim Neukauf eines PCs ganz anders aussieht.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (19. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

omg....geh lieber schlafen und verunsichere ihn nicht unsinnig und unnötig mit deinem geschreibe 

er will spielen und da wird dir jeder mit etwas verstand bestätigen, das 16GB locker ausreichen.

sonst dreh ihm doch gleich noch einen 6-kerner an mensch....

mfg


----------



## HisN (19. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hmm.. also mir fallen sofort Spiele ein, die 16GB restlos füllen/überfüllen.
Wenn Du die noch nie gesehen hast, dann ist es Dein Tellerrand, und nicht meiner^^

Aber ich geh mal schlafen, Deine Ignoranz in manchen Beziehungen sorgen bei mir für sofortige Schlafanfälle.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

sehr schön. gn8 

diese spiele sind dann aber auch so schlecht im speichermanagement programmiert, das dann auch keine 24GB reichen würden 

pcgh schreibt es bei ihren tests außerdem selbst, das 16GB noch immer locker ausreichen und mehr keinen vorteil bringen, außer eben in absoluten spezialfällen 
wohingegen "schneller" speicher je nach spiel und mit der tendenz zum cpu-limit sinnvoll ist 

bei einer i5-cpu ist cpu-limit noch nicht mal abwegig....pffffft

mfg


----------



## HisN (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



> diese spiele sind dann aber auch so schlecht im speichermanagement programmiert, das dann auch keine 24GB reichen würden



Genau, und deshalb gehst Du zum Programmierer und sagst: Bring das in Ordnung, oder ich spiele es nicht mehr?
Todschlag-Argument.

D.h. jedes mal wenn ich in einem Game vom schnellen Speicher profitieren würde, gehe ich ab heute zum Programmierer und sage: Du bist ein Idiot, Dein Spiel läuft CPU-Limitiert. Änder das.
Oder gehe ich vielleicht doch eher einkaufen?

Besonders weil das ja jeder von seiner eigenen Warte aus sieht. Was ist mit dem Rechner von Tante Erna, der noch aus Dos-Zeiten stammt? Sind die ganzen Games die bei ihr nich mehr laufen jetzt schlecht otpimiert? Nach Deiner Argumentation müsste das ja so sein. Oder liegts vielleicht doch daran dass Tante Erna mal neue Hardware bräuchte?

Dein Argumentation greift an einer Stelle, an der Du nichts ändern kannst. Ist also völlig umsonst, bzw. untergräbt Dich selbst. Warum sägst Du am Stuhl auf dem Du sitzt?

Wenn ich eine Software habe, das auf meiner Kiste nicht anständig läuft, dann heule ich nicht den Programmierer voll, und erzähle was von "schlecht Optimiert", sondern schaffe mir die Hardware an, die ich für diese Software brauche. Das ist der einzig mögliche Weg, sofern mir diese Software wichtig genug ist.


----------



## BigBubby (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Interessant Ansicht. 
Ich beschwere mich in der Regel und wenn keine Besserung in Sicht ist, wechsele ich, soweit möglich, auf eine andere Software bzw. bei Spielen lass ich es einfach liegen.

16GB ist verdammt viel Speicher. Selbst heutzutage, wo spiele bei 40-50GB liegen, wäre das damit 30-40% des gesamten Spiel, der gerade im Speicher ist. Ok rechnen wir Windows etc runter, sind das immernoch 25-30% des Spiels. Man bedenke auch, dass die aktuellen Konsolen die Hälfte zur Verfügung haben und dort müssen die Spiele meist auch laufen 
Wenn also wirklich mehr als 16GB gebraucht werden, ist es entweder schlecht Programmiert (Gothic 3 like) oder du betreibst gerade Videoschnittbearbeitung/3D-Rendering. Aber sicherlich zockst du kein vernünftiges Spiel. 

Den meisten Spielen reichen 8GB aus. Von 16GB profitiert man noch eher selten. Von mehr als 16GB eben nur bei den zwei bereits genannten Fällen.


----------



## HisN (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mir fallen auf Anhieb schon mal drei Games ein .. die auf keinen Fall AAA-Titel sind, und deshalb extrem ******* Programmiert wurden. (Wer die Ironie findet^^). Und ich kenne bei weitem nicht alle Games die es so gibt. Das maße ich mir nicht an.
Ganz ehrlich .. die werden auch auf 8GB-Maschinen laufen ... die Frage ist nur wie lange, in welcher Detailstufe und mit was für Nebeneffekten.
Und es ist nebenbei auch immer eine Frage: Was läuft sonst noch. Oder mach ich alle Programme die ich gerade geöffnet habe (Browser, Tools etc.) zum Zocken erst mal zu. Gibt ja Leute, für die ist das kein Problem. Aber das bedeutet ja nicht sofort dass das für jeden von uns gilt.

http://abload.de/img/anno2205_2016_10_12_2f8uut.jpg
http://abload.de/img/mirrorsedgecatalyst_2jnu4l.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dxmd_2016_08_24_14_41ggult.jpg

Aber Du bringst die Sache auf den Punkt. 
Entweder Du lässt die Games links liegen, oder Du gehst einkaufen. Die beiden Möglichkeiten hast Du. (Abgesehen natürlich vom Rumheulen in den Foren, was in der Regel zu gar nix führt).
Wenn Dein Lieblingsspiel betroffen ist, lässt Du es dann auch links liegen? Solange bis es "optimiert" wurde? Oder solange bis Du doch losrennst und neue Hardware kaufst?

Und das coolste an der Sache ist ja: Wenn genug Speicher vorhanden ist .. .dann kann man ihn auch (sinnvoll) nutzen. Also ganz abgesehen davon, was das Game braucht.
Ich nutze ihn z.b. als Zwischenspeicher für Shadowplay im Shadow-Modus (und jetzt erklärt ihr mir gleich wieder dass ich natürlich der einzige Mensch auf der Erde bin, der Shadowplay benutzt^^), und schon sind auch 32GB voll, ganz abgesehen davon dass Windows auch gerne noch ein bisschen Speicher hätte 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIhF93NsKis:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich was über Computer in den letzten Jahren gelernt habe, dann zwei Sachen: Eine Graka bekommt man immer klein, Speicher bekommt man immer voll. Egal wie groß die Graka ist, egal wie viel Speicher verbaut ist.


----------



## BigBubby (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hast du bei deinen Screens auch die Nutzung des Rams angezeigt?  Bei mir nimmt win10 von 16gb im losbetrieb etwa die hälfte und speichert zeug rein,  der eventuell genutzt werden könnte,  aber nicht aktiv ist.  Der Speicher gilt als benutzt.  In dem moment wo aber welcher gebraucht wird,  wird er freigegeben.

Edit: kleiner nachtrag.  Und nur weil die screens und das video die nutzung von mehr zeigt,  heisst es nicht,  dass es mit weniger nicht genau so flüssig laufen würde,  sondern nur,  dass er den ram solange vollaufen lässt wie es geht und erst dann guckt,  was er wieder rausschmeist,  was aber nicht heisst,  dass der gesamte ram gerade gebraucht wird und noch weniger,  dass er so schnell gebraucht wird, dass er nicht ausreichend schnell von der festplatte geladen werden könnte.

Edit2: anno hat btw ein bekanntes ram problem das ist schlecht programmiert.  Aber tritt bei 16gb ram meist erst nach 3h+ auf. Also würde ich sagen noch tragbar.  Aber ja G3 z. B.  hab ich bis heut nie weiter als bis zum ersten Dorf gespielt wegen der Ram probleme und nein ich mecker nicht hier im Forum.  Dafür gibts Publisher...


----------



## HisN (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



HisN schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich .. die werden auch auf 8GB-Maschinen laufen ... die Frage ist nur wie lange, in welcher Detailstufe und mit was für Nebeneffekten.



Öhm... ich sage doch nix anderes.
Und geh doch nicht immer gleich vom Extrem aus. Es reicht doch wenn ab und zu was von der HDD nachgeladen werden muss.
An kritischer Stelle passiert und Du hast einen Ruckler im Game.
Viele halten das für normal. Aber wer weiß wie viele Ruckler man weniger hätte, wenn mehr Speicher in der Kiste stecken würde. Wenn die entsprechenden Daten im RAM vorgehalten werden könnten.

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. 
Manche User wollen/können das Honorieren, andere nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ist natürlich die Frage, wer von welchem extrem ausgeht.
Nach aktueller Faktenlage sind mehr als 16GB momentan nicht von Nöten, wenn man nicht extreme nimmt (wie z.B. 5h+ Anno). 
Natürlich wird auch die Zeit kommen, wo mehr was bringen wird, und auch ich bin der Meinung Ram ist nur durch mehr Ram zu ersetzen. Momentan ist das aber nicht der Fall. 
Ich muss nur meine eigene Aussage revidieren, dass 8gb idR ausreichen. Inzwischen sind es wohl eher 10-12GB, die ausreichen. Bei 8gb kann es bei aktuellen Spielen schon zu signifikanten Einflüssen führen (hat sich im laufe des letztens Jahres wohl mal wieder stark geändert.).


----------



## HisN (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der Fragesteller, der 24GB in den Rechner stecken möchte, hat seine Software nicht mal beschrieben, und wird dafür verdammt^^
Keiner von euch weiß welches Extrem er zockt  Und wie lange er mit der Kiste noch hinkommen möchte.


----------



## BigBubby (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Naja ich hatte zu Apollux nichts geschrieben. Aber wenn du dazu eine Einschätzung willst: Macht keinen Unterschied ob 4x4 oder 2x8gb. Zweiteres tendenziell etwas stabiler und daher mein Favorit. Besonders da es die Möglichkeit lässt später noch mal nachzulegen. Wenns überhaupt nötig sein sollte.

Ich habe auf die sich verselbstständigte Diskussion angesprochen.


----------



## Scalon (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklÃ¤rt - der groÃŸe Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

macht "normal" schon ein Unterschied: die 8 Gb Module sind meist bzw immer Dual-ranked was einen Vorteil ggü den Single-ranked 4Gb Modulen bringt:

AMD Kaveri: Dual-Ranked-RAM sorgt fur erhebliche Leistungsgewinne
DDR3-RAM mit Dual-Rank-Garantie? Leserbrief der Woche <- Dual-ranked 8 GB
"Die Riegel werden vergleichsweise warm und sind (wie für 8-GiByte-Riegel üblich) dual-ranked organisiert, in der Praxis also etwas schneller als Single-Rank-Sticks." -> DDR3-/DDR4-RAM 2016: Test, Vergleich, Kaufberatung und Bestenliste [September] siehe unten die Ballistix 1866 DDR3


----------



## Apollux012 (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Kann man den RAM einbauen wenn das Mobo im Gehäuse ist, oder sollte man es besser einbauen. Nicht das es sich stark verbiegt.

@ Dikussion: Habe jetzt 16 GB RAM statt den 24GB und lieber Dual Channel mit 2400 Mhz statt alle 4 Bänke voll mit 1600Mhz. Merke aber einen deutlichen Schub in BF 1, CPU auslastung ist da schon recht stark und es profitiert davon sehr stark


----------



## Scalon (20. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst du ja mal messen für dich "recht stark" heißt


----------



## HisN (21. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Apollux012 schrieb:


> @ Dikussion: Habe jetzt 16 GB RAM statt den 24GB und lieber Dual Channel mit 2400 Mhz statt alle 4 Bänke voll mit 1600Mhz. Merke aber einen deutlichen Schub in BF 1, CPU auslastung ist da schon recht stark und es profitiert davon sehr stark



Wenn in beiden Kanälen die gleiche Menge Speicher ist, dann würde das auch Dualchannel geben mit 4 vollen Bänken


----------



## BigBubby (21. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

@scalon
Schön, dass du quellen mitgibst.   Jede sagt auch,  dass es große unterschiede macht.  Nur irgendwie hat keine testergebnisse dazu, wie groß diese sind und wo sie auftreten.  

@appolux
Bleib ruhig bei 16gb. Die alten kannst du noch immer reinschieben,  wenn dir irgendwann in einem spiel mal auffällt,  dass der ram zur neige geht.  Bis dahin hadt du die schnellere geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Cleriker (21. November 2016)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Einfach mal CPU Auslastung und frames mit beiden Varianten messen, wäre wohl meine Methode. Das kannst du ja auch mal mit der 24GB Variante machen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Firefox83 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

hallo 

wollte kein neuer Thread aufmachen. wollte nur fragen, ob 12GB Ram bei 1333MHz besser oder schlechter sind als 8GB bei 1666MHz...

Danke


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Was ist das denn für eine Frage? Oo

Wenn dir der RAM vollläuft, nützen dir die 1600MHz nichts, anders rum bringt bei RAM-lastigen Anwendungen die Geschwindigkeit mehr als die Masse.

Läuft dir bei 8GB der RAM voll --> 12GB 1333
Benötigst du die Geschwindigkeit aber nicht soviel GB --> 8GB 1600

Willst du beides --> 16GB 1866MHz+


----------



## Firefox83 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

alles klar.

ging nur darum, dass ich nun zuhause 2 Stk. 4GB 1333MHz und 4 Stk. 2GB 1600Mhz RAM Riegel auf dem Schreibtisch habe und ich nach meinem PC Crash und mit meinem PC-Provisorium bis zum nächsten PC Kauf im Herbst irgendwie über die Runde kommen muss. BF1 lief zumindest mit 8GB auf der alten Kiste... war halt nur die Frage ob sich generell lohnt auf mehr RAM zu setzen, auf Kosten der Geschwindigkeit.

aber OK. Deine Antwort hat Licht ins Dunkle gebracht! 

Danke dir PC Bastler...


----------



## BigBubby (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mehr Ram wird dir vermutlich häufiger positiv auffallen als mehr geschwindigkeit, zumindestens bei dem kleinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> alles klar.
> 
> ging nur darum, dass ich nun zuhause 2 Stk. 4GB 1333MHz und 4 Stk. 2GB 1600Mhz RAM Riegel auf dem Schreibtisch habe und ich nach meinem PC Crash und mit meinem PC-Provisorium bis zum nächsten PC Kauf im Herbst irgendwie über die Runde kommen muss. BF1 lief zumindest mit 8GB auf der alten Kiste... war halt nur die Frage ob sich generell lohnt auf mehr RAM zu setzen, auf Kosten der Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> ...



Ach, sag doch vorher was Sache ist ^^

In dem Fall würde ich die Vollbestückung wählen, oder mit den 1333er etwas spielen, ob die auch 1600 mitmachen


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Gibt's irgendwo eine Vergleichsliste für DDR4 OC? Mein _Ballistix Sport LT Red 8GB DDR4-2400 16-16-16 _läuft aktuell auf 2133mhz 12-12-12 und ich hätte gerne ein paar vergleichswerte, ob ich noch wesentlich weiter gehen kann oder nicht.


----------



## -Nightfly- (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich muss zugeben, ich habe den Thread nicht ganz gelesen, aber 120 Seiten wäre auch zu viel verlangt. Aber auf der ersten Seite wäre doch als Mythos (oder eben Tatsache?) die Verwendung von 2x8GB oder 4x4GB um auf 16GB zu kommen generell interessant. Ich selbst habe damals 4x8GB gekauft statt 2x16GB, warum weiß ich nicht


----------



## BeaverCheese (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo.

Ich habe meinen Arbeitsspeicher von 2x8GB DDR4 2133 auf 2x16GB DDR4 3200 gewechselt.
Jetzt sagen manche, man müsste nach einem RAM-Wechsel einen CMOS-Reset durchführen und andere sagen, das wäre nicht nötig.

Bis jetzt bootet und läuft der PC auch ohne CMOS-Reset.

Was stimmt denn jetzt?

Gruß


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Moin zusammen,

mein RAM ist wohl kaputt, siehe:PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht
Ich brauche also neuen RAM,  ASUS Z170 Pro Graming.
32Gb wäre gut, es soll schneller RAM sein. Möglichst gerine Latenz.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen?
Danke!


----------



## BeaverCheese (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Darfs etwas teurer sein?
Dominator(R) Platinum Special Edition 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C14 Speicherkit — Chrome (CMD32GX4M2C3200C14C)


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok... krass .... da ist wahrscheinlich zu teuer. 
Gibt's was gutes für max 200,-?


----------



## Homerclon (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ungünstiger Zeitpunkt um RAM zu kaufen. Hättest vor 9-12 Monaten kommen sollen.

Wenn es 32GB sein soll, dann gibts aktuell bis 200€ nur diesen. Alle anderen (nicht viele) sind z.Z. nicht Lieferbar.
Bei 4x8GB-Kits sind diese Verfügbar.


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Woran liegts, dass soviel Speicher nicht verfügbar ist?
Wie siehts denn mit 16Gb aus? Gibts da was?


----------



## BigBubby (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Man reguloert den Preis über die Produktion,  sonst müssten die draufzahlen wenn du was kaufst


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Also wird nur ne bestimmte Menge produziert und auf den Markt geworfen? Kommt da nochmal was?


----------



## amdahl (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ab Mitte des Jahres sollen die Preise anfangen zu sinken. Bis dahin gehts weiter bergauf.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da ddr5 noch etwas dauert,  ist es gut möglich,  wenn lagerbestände sich wieder einpendeln. Aber keiner kann sagen,  wann das der fall sein wird


----------



## amdahl (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Doch.
DRAM-Preise steigen weiter: Besserung im zweiten Halbjahr?
Preise fur PC-DRAM sollen weiter deutlich steigen - fast 40 Prozent im 1. Quartal
Micron will mit 18-nm-DRAM den Markt fluten


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke für die links!
Aktuell hab ich diesen RAM verbaut:
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM

Ist von dem nix zu halten?


----------



## Meroveus (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



jackdanielspcgh schrieb:


> Aktuell hab ich diesen RAM verbaut:
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM
> 
> Ist von dem nix zu halten?



Der ist so gut wie jeder andere Arbeitsspeicher auch, schneller als jede andere Komponente im System und mit 16GB ausreichend dimensioniert.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Amdahl: fragezeichen,  soll und will sind dir aber schon bekannt und der unterschied zu wird und werden?  Wahrscheinlich,  ja.  Sicher,  nein!


----------



## amdahl (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Fragezeichen? Soweit ich das sehe verzichtest du in deinen Beiträgen komplett auf derartige Interpunktion.
Natürlich sind Vorhersagen immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, speziell dann wenn sie die Zukunft betreffen. Aber man muss ja nicht absichtlich so tun als hätte man gar keine Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Anscheinend sind alternative Fakten doch weiter in die Gesellschaft eingedrungen als ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.  Aber schön,  dass du auf meine Interpuktion hinweist.  Stimmt, meist vergesse ich den Punkt beim letzten Satz eines Posts. Davon abseits scheinst du meine Posts mit jemanden anderem zu verwechseln. 

Nur damit es nicht zu weiteren Unstimmigkeiten kommt.  Mein letzter Absatz im vorherigen Post ist keine Bewertung deines Wissens,  sondern der Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit der termingerechten Preisänderungen.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Sacht mal, was kann man aktuell für n ryzen an Speicher empfehlen? 

Um so mehr ich mich damit beschäftige um so schwieriger wird es. 

Ideal wären wohl scheinbar 3200er dual ranked 2x8 GB cl 14

Aber da findet mal was.... Bezahkbares


----------



## 4B11T (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

beste kompatibilität besteht bei Modulen mit Samsung B-Die Chips:

also irgendwas aus dieser Liste, je nach Budget Größe usw.

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...iste-alle-hersteller-170-modelle-1161530.html


----------



## Murdoch (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Dank dir. 

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist nun, worauf kommt es beim ryzen tatsächlich an? 

Früher wurde gesagt dass die frequenz bei RAM zu vernachlässigen wäre. 

Der. Ryzen sollte aber nun hierüber skalieren? 

Momentan habe ich diesen Speicher im Auge :

BLE4C4G4D32AEEA


----------



## amdahl (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

"Früher" waren CPUs nicht so leistungsfähig.
Die Geschwindigkeit von CPUs steigt seit Jahrzehnten schneller als die Geschwindigkeit von Arbeitsspeicher. Dadurch stimmt die in Foren immer wieder gerne aufgewärmte Behauptung "schneller RAM bringt nichts" schon lange nicht mehr.
Und das ist nicht erst seit Ryzen so, auch die aktuellen Intel-CPUs für den Mainstream profitieren in ähnlicher Weise von schnellerem RAM. Es wurde nur plötzlich wichtig weil die Leute nicht wahr haben wollten dass Ryzen im CPU-Limit bei vielen Spielen ein paar Prozent hinter Intels Mainstream-Prozessoren liegt. Deshalb musste schneller RAM her um das Defizit auszugleichen. Damit war die Welt dann wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nebenbei, was wäre zb von dem kit zu halten das ich oben genannt habe. 

Schoss ich für 127€. Nur nicht sonderlich zukunftssicher wegen aufrüsten etc. Habe ich aber bislang eh nie gemacht


----------



## amdahl (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Würde mich wundern wenn der tatsächlich dual-ranked ist.
Und falls doch wirst du damit keine hohen Taktfrequenzen auf einem Ryzen-System erreichen. Insgesamt halte ich so ein Kit für eine suboptimale Wahl.
Der hier wäre gerade "günstig" zu haben: Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLE2C8G4D30AEEA/BLE2K8G4D30AEEA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und ist auch laut Aussage des Crucial-Support dual-ranked.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

So gesehen besser als 4 Module. 

Kannst du mir den Grund nennen warum dieses besser ist als das andere kit? 

Laut den test soll das auch dual ranked sein. 

Und ist mit 3200 MHz angegeben was wegen dem teiler einfacher sein soll als 3000ender?


----------



## amdahl (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



> Kannst du mir den Grund nennen warum dieses besser ist als das andere kit?


Die Antwort gibst du selbst: "So gesehen besser als 4 Module"



> Laut den test soll das auch dual ranked sein.


Habe noch keine 4GB DDR4 UDIMMs gesehen die dual-ranked sind. Die vorherrschende Meinung ist dass es sowas wirklich nicht gibt.



> Und ist mit 3200 MHz angegeben was wegen dem teiler einfacher sein soll als 3000ender?


Auch mit dem anderen Kit kannst du DDR4-3000 umgehen falls das Probleme macht. Es wird ganz sicher nicht der Speicher sein der DDR4-3200 verhindert. Wenn dann ist es die CPU, und du hättest mit 4 DIMMs sicher keine besseren Chancen es zum Laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Supes (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Frage auch mal hier, weil vermutlich kein eigenes Thema sein muss:

Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten 2x4 und 1x8 GB von folgendem RAM verbaut: 8GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Nun hat sich leider der 8GB Riegel verabschiedet. Bekam den damals von einem Kumpel geschenkt, der auf Konsole umgestiegen ist und seinen Rechner aufgelöst hat.

Ich will nun natürlich was neues kaufen um wieder 16 GB zu haben. Dazu zwei Fragen:

1. Wie wichtig ist es, dass ich wieder den gleichen RAM nehme? Frage, weil RAM gerade relativ teuer ist und es immer mal wieder Angebote gibt, bei denen man gut was sparen kann - aber natürlich ist das dann nicht genau meiner. Mehr MHz müsste ja egal sein, weil der neue sich dann einfach auf meine 1600 runtertaktet? Wie ist es aber was die Timings angeht? "Muss" der neue RAM da die gleichen haben wie meine bisherigen? Was wenn er bessere hat? Taktet sich auch runter, oder kann das richtige Probleme machen? Was, wenn sie schlechter sind? Wird das in Games richtig spürbaren Leistungsverlust bringen, oder bewegt sich alles im Rahmen von "In Benches messbar, sonst egal"?

Habe gelesen, dass es sogar Fälle gibt, in denen die Kiste mit unterschiedlichem RAM gar nicht läuft und will nun keinen Fehler machen...

2. Unbedingt 2x4 GB wegen Dualchannel, oder bringt 2x4 GB + 1x8 GB keine/kaum Einbußen? Hat mich damals nicht interessiert, einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man bekanntlich nicht ins Maul. Und ich habe gelesen, dass man auch mit 2x4 + 1x8 GB DualChannel laufen hat, wenn man alle richtig steckt?

Danke!


----------



## Flautze (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Moin,
hier mal mehr Infos bezüglich deines Problems:
Dual Channel Modus fur DDR, DDR2, DDR3 und DDR4 |         Arbeitsspeicher Blog – Tipps & Tricks, Know-how, Wiki, Tutorials, Troubleshooting, News, Kaufberatung

Ich versuche kurz mein Verständnis (u.a. aus diesem Artikel) zusammenzufassen
zu 1) es ist nicht wichtig den gleichen RAM zu nehmen, vom Aufbau her sollte er aber identisch sein (d.h. single/dual rank, Chip-Größe) sonst kann es zu Problemen kommen.
Es gilt zusätzlich, dass der Gesamtspeicher mit der Geschwindigkeit des langsamsten Speicherbausteins läuft, d.h. nach Möglichkeit nimmt man selbe Frequenz/Timings.
Also wenn der neue RAM z.B. langsamere Frequenz hat und bessere Timings kannst du davon ausgehen, dass der vorhandene runtergetaktet wird. Timings hängt davon ab, was der vorhandene für Timings bei der niedrigeren Frequenz unterstützt.

Es gibt einige Untersuchungen zum Einfluss vom RAM auf Gaming. Soweit ich das sehe ist der Einfluss nicht extrem, aber gerade in Hinsicht auf Frametimes / min.FPS kann es durchaus einen Einfluss haben.

2. Man kann auch 2x4 und 1x8 im Dualchannel betreiben - siehe Link von oben. Du musst dann die 2x4 in den einen Kanal packen und die 1x8 in den anderen. Theoretisch würde es auch anders gehen, d.h. im schlechtesten Fall würden 8 GB im Flexmodus/Dualchannel laufen und die 4GB im Flex/Single Channel - und zwar dann, wenn du den 8GB und 1x 4GB im selben Kanal hast.


----------



## Supes (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke für die Antwort!

Lustig, im Moment finde ich immer direkt nachdem ich hier um Rat gefragt habe genau was ich suche. Habe jetzt den hier für knapp 35€ bestellt: Ballistix Sport XT 8GB Kit

Passt, oder? Auch 1600Mhz und CL9. Kommt zwar erst Anfang/Mitte August, aber so lange kann ich warten. Und zu dem Preis bekommt man sonst kaum was gebrauchtes...


----------



## Babarecords (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich suche eine Kaufempfehlung für meinen 5930k auf Asus x99 E-WS Board.

OC Freudigkeit, 32GB ( 4x8 Quad Channel,  mache viel mit Video/Audio Bearbeitung nebenbei ) und dual ranked sind erwünscht.
Leider haben sich zum 2ten mal inzwischen meine Corsair Dominator Platinum verabschied und ich suche deswegen nach einem ansehnlichen Ersatz, ehrlichgesagt bin ich auch am überlegen überhaupt noch bei Corsair zu bleiben, bei so hochpreisigen Rams erwarte ich einfach deutlich bessere Qualität !

Hoffe jemand kann helfen und mir ein Top 32GB dual ranked Kit empfehlen, kann auch gerne 2133er sein, wenn es möglich ist, zumindest 2666 damit zu erreichen.

Sowas wie Kingston HyperX Predator DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU kommt meinem Wunsch schon sehr nahe ( genau die hatte ich mal fast 1 Jahr lang, NULL Probleme, den verkauf bereue ich bis heute extremst ) leider ist dieser Ram nicht mehr zu bekommen, zumindest nicht als 32 GB kit


----------



## die.foenfrisur (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

viel bleibt da ja nicht.

ich würde aber mal eher behaupten, da ist was an deinem system faul. oder dein OC ist nicht korrekt.

normalerweise geht ram nicht einfach so kaputt.

ab 3000er wird es eng mit dual-rank und kein corsair 
oder 370,-€ für kingston

Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), Packungsgröße ab 32GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Speichertakt ab 3000MHz, Rank: dual Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), Packungsgröße ab 32GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Speichertakt ab 2666MHz, Rank: dual Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

mfg


----------



## Babarecords (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> viel bleibt da ja nicht.
> 
> ich würde aber mal eher behaupten, da ist was an deinem system faul. oder dein OC ist nicht korrekt.
> 
> ...





Danke bin fündig geworden, nach langem hin und her gucken und viel lesen , wurden mir am Ende am meisten dieses Kit empfohlen Kingston HyperX Fury schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Hoffe ich werd happy auf lange Zeit damit


----------



## bilaboong (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo

Ich suche eine 16GB DDR3 Kaufempfehlung für mein Sytem. Ich habe die Ram Mythen gelesen aber komm damit nicht ganz klar  Verstehe ich das richtig, dass obwohl mein MainBoard H81M-D2V max nur 1600MHz und 1,5 V unterstützt aber trotzdem eine 16GB DDR3 2400 und 1,65 V laufen würde ?

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: Gigabyte H81M-D2V 
CPU: i7- 4790 @ 3,60 GHz Haswell (Socket 1150 LGA)
Arbeitsspeicher: Nanya Technology 2x4 GB DDR3 800MHz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB

Über ein paar schnelle 16GB Ram Kaufempfehlungen die auf meinem Sytem laufen wäre ich sehr dankbar...


----------



## amdahl (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Da ist wohl etwas falsch rüber gekommen. Mit dem H81 Chipsatz deines Mainboards ist kein RAM-OC möglich. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Du kannst ja einfach selber mal im Bios nachchauen: Du wirst keine Möglichkeit finden die Taktfrequenz des Speichers einzustellen.

Wenn ich dann gleich noch einen weiteren RAM-Mythos in die Runde werfen darf: DDR3-1600. Da gehören keine MHz hin, höchstens MT/s. DDR3-1600 macht 1600 MT/s, läuft dabei aber mit 800MHz. Die Verdoppelung der Transferrate kommt wie der Name schon sagt von DDR - double data rate.


----------



## frekj (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hier scheint man was die "RAM und CPU"-Combo angeht ja richtig aufgehoben zu sein.

Ich stelle mir zz. nach mehreren Notebooks meinen ersten Desktop zusammen und mir stellt sich die Frage, was für ein RAM zur jeweiligenGPU passt, da ich sehr unterschiedliches Feedback bekommen hatte.

Meine CPU (eine der beiden wird es):

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X, 8x 3.40GHz, tray Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ram (der empfohlen wurde hier und außerhalb des Forums):
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18-35 (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Mainboard (falls das ieine Rolle spielen sollte):https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144068.html


Vielen Dank für eure Zeit.



Ps: 
Rechner für ca 900-1100

Im letzten Eintrag von mir ist das aktuelle Set-Up, falls das etwas mit der "RAM/CPU"-Geschichte zu tun haben sollte.


----------



## amdahl (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nimm den hier, damit kommt Ryzen am besten klar: G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Alternativ Gskill TridentZ DDR4-3200 CL 14


----------



## frekj (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wodran liegt es, dass der RYZEN mit denen besser klar kommt?
An der Taktung des Prozessors und der RAM-Riegel?


----------



## amdahl (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Daran dass der Speichercontroller und die Boards noch nicht so ausgereift sind wie bei Intel.


----------



## bilaboong (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke für deine Antwort.  Okay dann hab ich es also falsch verstanden und muss mich bei meinem Mainboard mit DDR3 1600 zufrieden geben 

Danke für den Hinweis mit der MHz lass ich in Zukunft weg.


----------



## Butcherl1ke (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo zusammen,

welche Werte sollten eurer Erfahrung nach mit G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZ) und MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon (7A32-001R) standartmäßig erreichbar sein?
Bei mir taktet der Ram nämlich nicht auf 3200 sondern maximal auf 2933 mit CL16-16-16-36 einigermaßen stabil.
Bios ist 7A32v19 (aktuelle Version).


----------



## amdahl (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Genau das ist der Bereich in den auch Andere kommen. Dein RAM hat eben nicht die begehrten Samsung b-dies.


----------



## Butcherl1ke (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Aber wenn 3200 angegeben ist, solllte das nicht auch der eigentlich erreichbare Standartwert sein?


----------



## amdahl (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Für den Ram ja. Das heißt es gibt irgendwo auf dieser Welt ein Board und eine CPU mit der das problemlos läuft. vermutlich Intel.
Mit deiner CPU und deinem Board geht es eben nicht. Das ist bekannt und auch kein Mangel den du dem Hersteller oder Händler ankreiden könntest.
Für CPU und Board ist DDR4-3200 eben eine Übertaktung, da wird dir nichts garantiert. Bessere Chancen hättest du mit der CL14-Variante deines Arbeitsspeichers gehabt.
[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (22.11.17)


----------



## Butcherl1ke (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hmmm, mist... Wie sind die groben Prognosen bzgl. Biosupdates und dadurch bessere Stabilität?


----------



## metalstore (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



amdahl schrieb:


> Da ist wohl etwas falsch rüber gekommen. Mit dem H81 Chipsatz deines Mainboards ist kein RAM-OC möglich. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
> Du kannst ja einfach selber mal im Bios nachchauen: Du wirst keine Möglichkeit finden die Taktfrequenz des Speichers einzustellen.
> 
> Wenn ich dann gleich noch einen weiteren RAM-Mythos in die Runde werfen darf: DDR3-1600. Da gehören keine MHz hin, höchstens MT/s. DDR3-1600 macht 1600 MT/s, läuft dabei aber mit 800MHz. Die Verdoppelung der Transferrate kommt wie der Name schon sagt von DDR - double data rate.



jein

soweit ich weiß, ist das wie folgt: ja, DDR3-1600 läuft (tatsächlich) nur mit 800 MHz, die effektive Frequenz beträgt allerdings 1600 MHz
ebenso bei allen anderen "Sorten" (DDR4-2400: real/effektiv 1200/2400 MHz z.B.)


----------



## amdahl (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das deckt sich doch mit meiner Aussage.
Die effektive Übertragungsrate bei DDR ist immer doppelt so hoch wie man sie mit gleich getaktetem SDR hätte. Dennoch taktet bei DDR3-1600 nichts mit 1600MHz. Sondern die Übertragungsrate beträgt 1600MT/s.
Ist ein Stück weit Haarspalterei. Es hat aber auf der anderen Seite schon oft für Verwirrung bei Anfängern gesorgt. Im Stil von "ich will meinen RAM auf DDR3-1600MHz aufrüsten, denn der den ich jetzt drin habe taktet laut CPU-Z nur mit 800MHz".


----------



## Homerclon (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



amdahl schrieb:


> Das deckt sich doch mit meiner Aussage.
> Die effektive Übertragungsrate bei DDR ist immer doppelt so hoch wie man sie mit gleich getaktetem SDR hätte. Dennoch taktet bei DDR3-1600 nichts mit 1600MHz. Sondern die Übertragungsrate beträgt 1600MT/s.
> Ist ein Stück weit Haarspalterei. Es hat aber auf der anderen Seite schon oft für Verwirrung bei Anfängern gesorgt. Im Stil von "ich will meinen RAM auf DDR3-1600MHz aufrüsten, denn der den ich jetzt drin habe taktet laut CPU-Z nur mit 800MHz".


Die Hersteller selbst geben aber auch den Effektiven Takt in MHz an, der Reale Takt wird da gerne mal verschwiegen. Das gleiche wird auch beim Takt des Grafikspeichers gemacht, es wird immer mit der größeren Zahl geworben.

Das wird man also leider nicht so leicht mal eben korrigieren können. Ich würde es auch besser finden, da es dann weniger Missverständnisse gäbe.


----------



## metalstore (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Die Hersteller selbst geben aber auch den Effektiven Takt in MHz an, der Reale Takt wird da gerne mal verschwiegen. Das gleiche wird auch beim Takt des Grafikspeichers gemacht, es wird immer mit der größeren Zahl geworben.
> 
> Das wird man also leider nicht so leicht mal eben korrigieren können. Ich würde es auch besser finden, da es dann weniger Missverständnisse gäbe.



naja, mMn ist es kein Missverständnis in dem Sinne,  es ist ähnlich wie "wenn jeder dopt ist's doch auch wieder fair", da alle (soweit ich weiß) RAM-Hersteller (und auch die GPU-"Hersteller" für den verbauten VRAM) ja die höhere Angabe angeben, ist es ja weiterhin ohne Probleme vergleichbar und ob da jetzt (ein "fiktives") DDR3-800 oder DDR3-1600 steht, ändert sich ja nichts an der reellen/messbaren/spürbaren Performance, oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## Homerclon (22. November 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Das mit dem Missverständnis bezog sich auf den letzten Satz von amdahl.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

da ich gerade an der Planung zu einem neuen Rechner sitze, wüßte ich gerne nochmal, wie sich Takt und Timing beeinflussen, bzw worauf ich eher achten sollte
Als CPU soll es ein Threadripper 1900X werden, der bekanntlich Quad Channel PC4-21300U (DDR4-2666) unterstützt.
Das Motherboard hingegen ermöglicht Quad-Channel PC4-28800U/​DDR4-3600 (OC).
Von der Menge her schwanke ich noch zwischen 32 GB und 64 GB (meine ARK-Speicherstände sind schon arg (5€ in die Schlechte-Wortspiel-Kasse ) groß) und ich im "Notfall" möchte das Maximum rausholen können: 128 GB über 8 Bänke verteilt, heißt: ein Modul sollte 16 GB haben.
Ich habe mir jetzt 16 GB DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35 rausgesucht, irgendwo im Mittelfeld, gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis von einem Hersteller, dem ich vertraue. Lieber höheren Takt oder lieber schärfere Timings?
Und was hat es nochmal mit single/dual rank auf sich? Da sollte man bei den neuen AMD-CPUs doch auch was beachten, richtig?


----------



## 4B11T (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt 16 GB DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35 rausgesucht, irgendwo im Mittelfeld, gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis von einem Hersteller, dem ich vertraue. Lieber höheren Takt oder lieber schärfere Timings?
> Und was hat es nochmal mit single/dual rank auf sich? Da sollte man bei den neuen AMD-CPUs doch auch was beachten, richtig?



Der Hersteller ist egal, es zählen einzig die verbauten Ram Chips

Variante 1: Ram mit Samsung B-Die: teuer, enge Timings und hoher Takt (3200 CL14) aber läuft garantiert wie er soll

[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (29.11.17)

Variante 2: kauf irgendwas anderes: läuft eventuell wie er soll, vielleicht auch nicht, viel Einstellungsaufwand aber dafür günstiger


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

nimm 32 oder vielleicht auch erst nur 16 und geh mitte ende nächsten jahres hoch. Man kann kaum teurer kaufen als jetzt


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Gibt es eine bestimmte Steckreihenfolge wie ich den Speicher in die Steckplätze muss: so was wegen Dual-Channel oder so? Oder egal wie?
Habe Ryzen 1700x CPU  mit Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero Mainboard und dem Speicher 
G.Skill DDR4 16GB PC 3200 CL14 KIT (2x8GB) 16GTZR Tri/


----------



## BigBubby (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ja gibt es. Kleiner Tipp: Mainboardhandbuch


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Danke, habe hoffentlich das richtige gefunden.

Mal was anderes: aktuell scheint mit dem Ryzen 1700x CPU  mit Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero Mainboard und dem Speicher 
G.Skill DDR4 16GB PC 3200 CL14 KIT (2x8GB) 16GTZR Tri/  *irgendwie 2700Mhz angezeigt wird. Der Speichert soll an sich ja mit 3200 Mhz laufen. Kann ich das irgendwie im Bios Menü umstellen, oder muss ich was ausser vielleicht ein aktuelles Bios Update zu machen was beachten. Die meisten meinten nämlich der Speicher sollte mit 3200 Mhz laufen.
*


----------



## BigBubby (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Aktuelles Bios ist immer gut. Wenn er es dann nicht automatisch macht, kann man die Einstellungen wie man den Ram betreiben möchte manuel im Bios ändern. Auch dazu sollte ein wenig was im Handbuch stehen, wie/wo konkret es bei dem Board gemacht wird. Wenn dann noch was unklar ist, helfen wir gerne weiter


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok Merci. schönen Tag.


----------



## amdahl (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Wenn man hier so liest wird dein RAM eher nicht als DDR4-3200 laufen. DDR4-2933 scheint das Maximum an Übertaktung zu sein was damit bei Ryzen-Prozessoren erreicht wird. Also nicht wundern wenns mit dem neuen Bios nicht getan ist,


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Habe aber von einigen gelesen wo es wohl ohne Probleme mit 3200 Ghz ging.


----------



## amdahl (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Edit...hoppla du hast ja den CL14. Mein Fehler


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

JA genau und kein Problem!!!!


----------



## Pretender1 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Habe jetzt im Bios Version von Ende November beim Asus Crosshair VI Hero und den Ryzen 1700x, manuell den Speicher auf 3200 geschaltet. Hoffe das passt so und läuft dann auch so.


----------



## Pretender1 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Aktuell zeigt HWinfo, jedes Speichermodul mit 1600 Mhz Clock an. Sollten also beide mit 3200 Mhz laufen?


----------



## amdahl (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

3200 Mhz MT/s


----------



## Pretender1 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Der Trident G.Skill DDR4 16GB PC 3200 CL14 KIT (2x8GB) 16GTZR Tri/ sollte dann aber mit der Angabe in Hwinfo mit 3200 laufen? Oder muss ich noch was umstellen wo?


----------



## amdahl (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nochmal, Einheiten sind wichtig. *DDR*4-3200 läuft mit 1600MHz, das entspricht 3200MT/s. Also alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Pretender1 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Super danke. Ich habe es jetzt im Bios halt manuell auf 3200 gesetzt was ging. Vorher war es nur automatisch auf 2133.


----------



## Pretender1 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Mhh komischwerweise kommt der Wert halt bei HWinfo. Wenn ich Infos im Bios mache kommt der Speicher wieder mit 2133.

Noch was: wie stelle ich den die Beleuchtung beim Trident RGB Speicher mit der Software ein? Kommt immer ich hätte den Speicher nicht installiert, wenn ich die Software starte. Oder geht das nur mit der Asus Aura Software?


----------



## amdahl (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ohne genauere Angaben was wo genau steht kommen wir hier nicht weiter. Screenshots ooder Fotos würden helfen. Auch was CPU-Z im Reiter "Memory" sagt wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Pretender1 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok danke mache ich später mal.


----------



## Pretender1 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Frohes Gesundes neues Jahr erstmal an alle. Mögen alle eure Wünsche iner Erfüllung gehen und ihr immer schön Gesund bleiben.

Also CPU-Z sagt im Reiter Memory: Channel Dual, NB Frequenzy: 1596,2 Mhz

Eine Frage: die Trident RGB Software geht irgendwie nicht weil der bei mir sagt, der Speicher wäre nicht installiert.
Und Asus Aura startet bei mir nicht. Jemand eine Info?


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Pretender1 schrieb:


> Frohes Gesundes neues Jahr erstmal an alle. Mögen alle eure Wünsche iner Erfüllung gehen und ihr immer schön Gesund bleiben.
> 
> Also CPU-Z sagt im Reiter Memory: Channel Dual, NB Frequenzy: 1596,2 Mhz
> 
> ...



Hi, 

das ist ein bekanntes Problem - sind die Module im Dual-Channel aufgesetzt / installiert? Wenn du zusätzliche Software nutzt, die via "SMBUS" läuft (bspw. Mystic Light von MSI oder das von dir angesprochene Aura), kann es zu Problemen kommen. Nutze bitte testweise nur eines der Programme. Ggf. empfiehlt es sich auch über "services.msc" den "AsRogAuraSevice" neuzustarten.


VG


----------



## excruciate (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo zusammen. Kenne mich in der PC welt nur mäßig aus un bin bei einigen spielen mittlerweile an der leistungsgrenze meines 2012 gekauften pcs angekommen....
Grafikkarte und Festplatte hab ich vor 2 jahren bereits ersetzt (GeForce GTX 960 und ne 250GB SSD), jetzt fehlt noch der arbeitsspeicher. möchte die bestehenden 8GB auf 16GB aufrüsten und hoffe ihr könnt mir da den passenden nennen da ich bei den ganzen mhz und volt etc mal so garnicht durchblicke... 
Aktuell verbaut sind 2x corsair XMS3 CM3X4GAD1600C9A4 4GB DDR3 1600mhz 1,5 volt 9-9-9-24 ver5.12

am besten ich geb euch mal den auszug aus dem dxdiag damit ihr ne übersicht über mein system habt:

 Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_ldr.171231-1547)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: MSI
       System Model: MS-7758
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 06/19/12 13:51:57 Ver: 04.06.05
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3550 CPU @ 3.30GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.3GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8140MB RAM
          Page File: 9375MB used, 6903MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 64bit Unicode

Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 960
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1401&SUBSYS_36AA1458&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 3730 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 4011 MB
      Shared Memory: 3814 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
      Monitor Model: E2442
         Monitor Id: GSM58C6
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HDMI
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 23.21.0013.8813 (English)
     Driver Version: 23.21.13.8813
        DDI Version: 11
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 11/9/2017 04:32:44, 18375312 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes


----------



## BigBubby (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Einfache welche suchen, die gleiche Spannung, gleiche Mhz und gleiche CL Timings haben. Rest ist egal


----------



## excruciate (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

ok danke!


----------



## BigBubby (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

achso ddr3 sollte es natürlich auch sein, aber für so schlau hielt ich dich :o)


----------



## iReckyy (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die Frage wurde hier bestimmt schonmal gestellt, aber wie sieht das mit den Ranks beim Quadchannel aus. Beispielsweise bei X99.

Singlerank-Module lassen sich ja etwas besser takten. 
Ist es sinnvoller 4x8Gb Singlerank zu nehmen oder als Dualrank.
Oder gibt es Dualrank-Riegel die sich gut Takten lassen? Man findet selten gute Beschreibungen der Riegel.

Habe beim Kauf meines 4x8Gb Kit darauf geachtet das es Dualranks sind. Jetzt komme ich nicht über 2800Mhz, was nach langem Testen defintiv an den Riegeln liegt. Hatte vorher 4x4Gb auf 3200Mhz. Die Peformance ist laut Aida64 mehr oder weniger identisch. 

Also sind irgendwo Dualrank-Riegel bekannt, die sich gut takten lassen, oder liebe Singlerank nehmen?


----------



## amdahl (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



> 2800Mhz, was nach langem Testen defintiv an den Riegeln liegt. Hatte  vorher 4x4Gb auf 3200Mhz. Die Peformance ist laut Aida64 mehr oder  weniger identisch.


Das ist doch schon ein Teil der Antwort: du brauchst weniger Takt für die gleiche Leistung.
Außerdem gehe ich stark davon aus dass hier nicht der Speicher limitiert, sondern der Controller. Unwahrscheinlich dass du mit höher "gebintem" RAM höhere Taktfrequenzen erreichst.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich bin mir jetzt leider unsicher und muss fragen:

DDR4 3600Mhz aber CL18 ist weniger empfehlenswert als 3000er mit CL15 oder? beide dual ranked

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-19-19-39 (CMK16GX4M2B3600C18) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
vs.
Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM 8GB, DDR4-3000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

um 20,- auf oder ab kommt es nicht an. ich möchte relativ zukunftssicher kaufen. 
Also weniger CL ist besser als etwas mehr Mhz - hab ich das richtig verstanden.
PC wird ausschließlich für Gaming verwendet

danke für die Rückmeldungen und entschuldigung wenn die Frage auf den 127 Seiten schon mal gestellt wurde



edit: die Venegance sind single ranked - mein fehler


----------



## amdahl (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

CL-Angaben sind immer in Taktzyklen. Deshalb hat schneller getakteter RAM tendentiell höhere Latenzen.
Teile 18 durch 1800MHz bzw. 15 durch 1500MHz. Dann siehst du welcher RAM tatsächlich die geringeren Zugriffszeiten hat. In diesem Fall schaffe ich das noch im Kopf , sie sind identisch. In dem Fall gewinnt dann die höhere Taktfrequenz.
Edit: sicher dass die 3600er dual-rank sind? Woher stammt die Angabe?


----------



## Wanderer1980 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

edit: eigenes Thema aufgemacht


----------



## garrett3k (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich bin mir sicher, das ist eine Noob-Frage sondergleichen, aber bevor ich mich jetzt durch 100 Seiten lesen muss:
4 RAM Bänke - 2 mit je 2GB besetzt - kann ich in die dritte Bank einen 4 oder 8 GB Riegel einbauen oder verhaut das den Dual-Channel für alle? Danke!

Die alten zwei haben 1333Mhz - kann der dritte auch eine höhere Taktrate haben, obwohl das keinen Mehrwert bringt?


----------



## Homerclon (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

2x 2GB + 1x 4GB = 8 GB im Dual Channel.
2x 2GB + 1x 8GB = 8 GB im Dual Channel, + 4GB im Single-Channel. Da für die 8 GB keine Priorität gilt, würde es zu unvorhersehbaren Leistungseinbußen kommen. Immer dann wenn Daten im Speicherbereich landet der nur per Single Channel angebunden ist.
Die Variante mit den 12GB wäre nur empfehlenswert, wenn der Leistungszuwachs durch den größeren Speicher höher ist als durch die höhere Transferrate des Dual Channel.

Aber damit Dual Channel auch bei dieser Bestückung klappt, müssen die Riegel in den korrekten Slots stecken. Wirf dazu ein Blick ins Handbuch deines Mainboard.


----------



## iReckyy (6. Februar 2019)

*RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich habe mein RAM-Overclocking mit Stresstest, wie Prime95, HyperPi oder Memtest Pro auf Instabilität überprüft. Stundenlang habe ich die Tests laufen lassen und es gab keine Abstürze oder Fehlermeldungen.
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich in Spielen einfach so Crashes auf den Desktop bekomme, manchmal mit, manchmal ohne Fehlermeldung.

Während der Stresstests wurden ja nur der RAM und die CPU belastet, die WaKü lief dabei auf Vollgas. 
Ist es möglich, dass der RAM beim Spielen einfach zu warm wird?

Habe 6x120 intake mit Radiator, 2x120 intake für den normel Airflow, 3x140 oben als Abluft.

Die Grafikkarte ist eine ebenfalls übertaktete 980Ti unter einem Morpheus.

Die Luft die da oben rauskommt ist schon sehr sehr warm.

Kann zu heißer Arbeitsspeicher instabil werden? Habe jetzt leider keine Temperatursensoren im/am RAM.

Gruß


----------



## kadney (27. August 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Vielleicht liest das noch jemand. Zum Thema RAM-Mythen, wie sieht es aus mit RAM im z.B. Dual-Kit gegen RAM im Single-Kit?
Ist RAM in Kits tatsächlich besonders aufeinander abgestimmt oder packen die da doch nur zwei Sticks vom Band in eine Packung und gut ist?

Beispiel:
Man möchte 32GB Speicher haben und hat die Wahl zwischen:

*2x* Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM *16GB*, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLS16G4D30AESC)
*1x* Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM *Kit 32GB*, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLS2C16G4D30AESC/BLS2K16G4D30AESC)

Also auf den Papier komplett identische Sticks, gleiches Modell, gleiche Spezifikationen, gleicher Hersteller.

Einmal gekauft als zwei einzelne Sticks und einmal als Kit mit 2 Sticks in einer Packung.

Gibt es da einen Unterschied in Bezug auf Stabilität und Übertaktbarkeit?


----------



## HisN (27. August 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Du siehst das eigentliche Problem nicht.
Die meisten Ram-Hersteller kaufen ihre Ram-Chips doch auch nur bei den drei großen Big-Playern ein.
D.h. wenn es die Chips nicht mehr gibt, oder andere Chips preiswerter sind, dann werden die Chips unter dem HS einfach getauscht. Nicht aber der Name vom RAM-Riegel.
Die Kits garantieren Dir eigentlich nur, das unter dem HS gleiche Chips sitzen.
Beim Kauf einzelner Sticks gibts die Garantie nicht, aber in der Regel wirst Du natürlich auch dort identische Chips unter dem HS haben, und es fällt überhaupt nicht auf, das Du kein Kit gekauft hast.


----------



## ToflixGamer (28. August 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ich hab mir nun alles neu zusammengesucht und möchte dieses Mal auch direkt RAM mitkaufen, um Kompatibilitätsproblemen aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Mainboard wird das X570 Aorus Elite, die QVL hab ich mir schon angeschaut.

RAM soll dann voraussichtlich die Standard-Empfehlung Ballistix Sport LT werden, hier dann direkt 32GB. Weil was solls. 
Im Endeffekt dürften die Zugriffszeiten doch aufs selbe hinauslaufen, egal, ob ich 3000Mhz@CL15 kaufe, oder 3200Mhz@CL16, oder? Weil grundsätzlich hab ich ja eh nur 1500 bzw. 1600Mhz, also sind es typisch 10ns, die der Zugriff dauert, das aber auch bei beiden Sets, oder?
Grund: die 3000er sind auf Amazon gute 15€ günstiger als die 3200er. Groß rumbasteln wollte ich grundsätzlich nicht, nur einfach direkt XMP laden und evtl. mit dem DRAM-Calculator noch die Safe-Settings einstellen.

Jemand Empfehlungen? Vielleicht sogar Alternativen?

Bisher habe ich die HyperX Fury 2400Mhz in schwarz, die scheinen aber mit den neuen Boards nicht so wirklich klarzukommen, so war mein Gedanke. Daher einfach direkt neuer RAM.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Nach etwas Belesung hab ich rausgefunden, dass es letztendlich komplett aufs selbe rauskommt. Spare mir also 15€.


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. September 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

32GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U)


32GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de

Gibt es hier signifikante Unterschiede? 
Ich würde diesen RAM gerne gegen meine 2x8Gb 3200/14 tauschen. RAM OC hab ich noch nie gemacht möchte es aber nicht ausschließen sollte ich ein AMD Prozessor kaufen der mehr kann als mein 2700x. 

Ist ein MSI B450 Tomahawk mit einem 2700X. 

Grund: Würde es gern einfach haben wollen und selber schauen ob ich etwas merke z.B. In BF5 oder FF15. 
Danke


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. September 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die 3200er CL14 lohnen sich absolut nicht, die sind einfach zu teuer. Die CL16 sind ok, aber ich würde eher Crucial Ballistix Sport LT nehmen

Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLS2C16G4D30AESB/BLS2K16G4D30AESB) ab €' '139,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ist vom P/L her so ziemlich der beste RAM momentan. Lässt sich dank dem Micron E-Die idR auch ziemlich gut übertakten


----------



## fotoman (5. September 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> 32GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U)
> 
> 
> 32GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de
> ...


Das steht doch sogar schon imm Titel ohne auf die Händlerseite gegehen  zu müssen: zugesicherte CL14 zu CL16, dazu dann halt 115 € Aufpreis.

Ob es Dir das wert ist? Für das einfache "haben wollen" oder "Geld verschwenden" ist es dies sicherlich wert.

Da Du schon 3200 CL14 Ram hast, kannst Du ja einfach im UEFI die CL16 Werte einstellen und weisst, ob Du dann von 3000 fps auf 3 fps kommst oder doch vielleicht nur von 61 auf 60, weil die GPU mit 4k@Ultra Details sowieso am Limit ist.


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. September 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok danke dir @der pc-nutzer. Hab mir sowas schon fast gedacht weil jene ziemlich teuer sind. Dachte nur die Unterschiede könnten größer sein weil damals wurde mir dringend 3200/14 empfohlen für Ryzen.

Edit: und was ist mit diesem hier? Soweit ich gelesen habe sind die Zugriffszeiten ja dann dennoch dieselben und dann würde der mit mehr Takt vorne liegen korrekt? Hab ich hier vor 1-2 Seiten gelesen sowas. 
Danke dennoch, hatte die Null auf dem Schirm und.


----------



## HisN (5. September 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Weil damals der IMC vom Ryzen schwach war, und man mit den teurem RAM praktisch eine Garantie auf die 3.2Ghz bekommen hat.
Dabei ging es gar nicht so sehr um CL14.


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. September 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ok danke euch. Denke habe es. 

Sind ja auch gute Bewertungen. Soll ja auch Oc Freudig sein. Dann werde ich mich damit mal in Zukunft beschäftigen. Zum Glück macht es mir Spaß am Pc zu basteln


----------



## -Shorty- (5. September 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ok danke euch. Denke habe es. ...
> Zum Glück macht es mir Spaß am Pc zu basteln


Viel entscheidender ist deine Vorgehensweise, nicht wild drauf los zu basteln/kaufen und hinterher erst nachzufragen. Damit sparst du dir Frust und sicherst dir hier Helfer. Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. September 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ja da hast du recht. 
Hab jetzt welche bestellt und gleich ein 3800X dazu  Schande über mich aber mal schauen was da so geht, hab einfach Bock drauf und die Börse hat sich ziemlich verbessert mit dem neuen Job 

Freu mich drauf, RAM OC ist komplett neu für mich. 
Bin hier gerade auf fleißig am lesen. 

[Sammelthread] Micron 8GBit E-Die DDR4 - Seite 5

Kann ich sehr empfehlen.


----------



## TommCraft (16. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hallo

Gibt es eine Listee wo die Ram aufgeführt sind und welche B-Die sind und welche zu empfehlen sind.
Hatte glaube schon einmal eine Liste gesehen finde die nur nicht mehr.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



TommCraft schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gibt es eine Listee wo die Ram aufgeführt sind und welche B-Die sind und welche zu empfehlen sind.
> Hatte glaube schon einmal eine Liste gesehen finde die nur nicht mehr.


Im Luxx hatte ich mal eine gefunden.
Ob es sowas auch hier im Forum gibt, weis ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf ... Ich poste mal eben die, welche ich kenne


----------



## Mike- (24. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi, ich würde gerne meine 8GB RAM auf 16GB erweitern, muss ich jetzt genau den gleichen Riegel kaufen wie der Erste oder ist das egal wenn ich einen DDR3 nehme mit 1600mhz, das hat glaub der erste 8GB Riegel.


----------



## HisN (24. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

genau der gleiche gibt am wenigsten Probleme.
Je größer die Abweichungen, desto eher wird es nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Mike- (24. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Ah okay, würde es sich überhaupt lohnen zwei bessere Riegel zu kaufen? Ich kenne mich hioer überhaupt nicht aus, sehe gerade es würde schon DDR4 geben, aber kein Plan ob es noch mehr als 1600mhz gibt.


----------



## HisN (24. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Es gibt mehr als 1.6Ghz DDR3. Der Speichercontroller auf Deiner CPU kommt mit 2.4Ghz klar. Aber Dein Mainboard nicht. Alles was schneller als 1.6Ghz ist kannst Du nicht benutzen. Genau so wie Du ja auch das OC von Deiner CPU nicht nutzen kannst, weil Du nur ein H-Board angeschafft hattest.


Was sich "lohnt" oder nicht müsstest Du definieren.
Ab wann "lohnt" sich denn schnellerer RAM für Dich?

Und wie lange möchtest Du das alte System noch nutzen? Denn "mitnehmen" kannst Du den neuen RAM ins nächste System nicht mehr. Erwägst Du in 6 Monaten einen Neukauf, würde ich gar kein Geld mehr in das System stecken.


----------



## Mike- (24. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Die wären ja auch nicht teurer als DDR3 mit 1600mhz, das sind DDR4 mit 3200mhz: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS2K8G4D32AESBK 3200 MHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


Nächstes Jahr kommt ein AMD Mainboard und Prozessor dann ist der PC so gut wie neu, daher die Überlegung gleich bessere Riegel zu kaufen.


----------



## HisN (24. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Nur das Du auf dem alten Board keine DDR4-Riegel betreiben kannst.
Die passen nicht. Hätte Dir das Handbuch auch verraten.


----------



## hutschmek (24. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*



Mike- schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde gerne meine 8GB RAM auf 16GB erweitern, muss ich jetzt genau den gleichen Riegel kaufen wie der Erste oder ist das egal wenn ich einen DDR3 nehme mit 1600mhz, das hat glaub der erste 8GB Riegel.


Sag mal lese ich das richtig raus das du nur 1x 8GB also nur 1 Riegel hast? Weil dein Board kann Dual Channel und du würdest so ne ganze Ecke an Leistung verschwenden.


----------



## Mike- (24. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Jups ich habe aktuell nur einen Riegel drin. 

Edit: In dem Fall kaufe ich einfach einen zweiten Riegel dazu, damit ich wenigstens 16GB habe. Ich schaue den verbauten Riegel aber nochmal genau an, damit ich von den Daten her wirklich den gleichen kaufe, der Hersteller wird egal sein? Es ist ein günstiger von Kingston.

@hutschmek, macht das echt so viel aus?


----------



## Mike- (26. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Hi,

ich wollte eben den zweiten Riegel kaufen, ich habe ihn kurz ausgesteckt, auf dem Aufkleber steht folgendes: Kingston KVR16N11/8, das reicht ja aus um den richtigen zu kaufen? Gebe ich das bei Google ein lande ich hier, kann ich so kaufen? Kingston KVR16N11/8 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Es ist also ein 8GB 1600mhz 1G x64bit DDR3 CL 11 SDRAM mit einer Standard Latenz von 11-11-11 ?

Datasheets: https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KVR16N11_8.pdf

Edit: Muss ich den zweiten Riegel im dritten Steckplatz verbauen oder nutze ich dann Steckplatz 2 & 4? Steckplatz 1 & 3 sind schwarz, 2 & 4 sind grau, aktuell steckt der einzelne im ersten Steckplatz.


----------



## Mike- (26. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

.... Doppelpost, kein plan wie das passiert ist...


----------



## -Shorty- (26. November 2019)

*AW: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest*

Anstatt diesen Thread für deine Zwecke zu missbrauchen hätte man auch einen eigenen Thread incl. Kaufberatung starten können.

Zu deinen Fragen: Ja es werden die passenden Riegel angeboten.

Wie bereits erwähnt ist es fragwürdig erneut so lahmen RAM zu kaufen.

Wo die Riegel stecken müssen sagt dir der Hersteller deines Mainboards. Entsprechende Anleitungen findet man auch als PDF online. 

PS: Viele Beiträge solltest du nicht erwarten, da in diesem Thread keine Kaufberatungen im Fokus stehen. Darum eigenen Thread eröffnen und die benötigten Informationen werden schneller verfügbar sein.


----------



## Crasher (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich benötige eure Hilfe in Form von einer Kaufberatung.
Ich würde gern meinen PC aufrüsten mit einem neuen Arbeitsspeicher,
und kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus.Es heisst doch je niedriger die CL9 Latenzen sind umso schneller ist der RAM.
Warum haben aber die Arbeitsspeicher eine höhere Angabe als die mit niedrigeren Mhz ?
könntet ihr mir bitte einen Ram ampfehlen ?

im Auge hab ich diesen hier:
KINGSTON HX318C10FBK2/16 HyperX FURY Kit 16 GB (2 x 8 GB)
und aktuell besitze ich diesen:
2x Kingston-KVR1333D3N9K2/8G
mein System besteht aus einem Asus Mainboard P8Z77V
mit einem I7-3770k
und einer Asus Grafikkarte GTX1080

und lohnt sich da der Umstieg von 1333 auf 1866 ?
Der PC wird zum zocken verwendet

Vielen Dank schon mal
Grüße Crasher


----------



## Andregee (22. Mai 2020)

Wenn dann würde ich 2400er nehmen der hat mir knapp 20 Prozent bessere min Franes bei der gleichen gebracht aber jetzt extra neu kaufen, lohnt denke ich nicht für die alte Plattform 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (22. Mai 2020)

> Warum haben aber die Arbeitsspeicher eine höhere Angabe als die mit niedrigeren Mhz ?


Latenzen wie "CL11" werden in Taktzyklen angegeben. Was aber eigentlich wichtig dabei ist, sind die Zugriffszeiten. Dahin kommt man, wenn man die Latenzen durch die Frequenz teilt. Ein Beispiel:
DDR3-1333 CL9: 9 / 667MHz = 13.5ns
DDR3-2133 CL 11: 11 / 1067MHz = 10.3ns

Außerdem kommt es auf die Anwendung an, ob niedrige Speicherlatenzen, höhere Taktfrequenz oder gar nichts von beidem den größeren Einfluss auf die Performance hat. Es bringt jedenfalls Nichts, extra niedrig getakteten Speicher zu kaufen, nur weil da die Latenzen auf den Aufkleber niedriger aussehen. Ist leider ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, der wohl nie aussterben wird.
Jetzt noch neuen, besonders schnellen RAM für so eine alte Plattform zu kaufen, sehe ich auch kritisch. Die Zeiten von DDR3 sind vorbei, du kannst diese Investition nicht für das nächste CPU-Upgrade übernehmen.
Und dass du DDR3-2400 auf Ivy-Bridge zum Laufen bekommst, ist auch nicht garantiert. Eindeutig billiger wäre es, den vorhandenen RAM zu übertakten.


----------



## Crasher (22. Mai 2020)

Danke amdahl,
schön erklärt.
Hab ein gutes Angebot bekommen für ein 2x8gb - 2400 RAM
wenn ich den hab hab kann ich hier ja mal Bescheid geben ob das System läuft.


----------



## Lexx (10. Juni 2020)

Crasher schrieb:


> Bescheid geben ob das System läuft.


s'läuft?


----------



## chriz024 (6. Juli 2020)

Hab mal eine Frage an die Profis hier.
Folgende Hardware:
Asus x99-E
4x 8GB (32GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 - CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
i7 6850k

Eigentlich hab ich mit der Kombination bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt, außer das ich immer in Egoshootern Micro Ruckler hatte. Ansonsten lief das System egal was ich sonst gemacht habe 24/7 stabil und ohne Probleme.
Wie ich dann raus gefunden habe kommen diese Micro Ruckler vom Arbeitsspeicher.
Im Bios habe ich mal das XMP Profil deaktiviert und auf Auto gestellt. Anstatt mit 3200Mhz 16-18-18-36 / 1.35v lief der Arbeitsspeicher nun mit 2133Mhz 15-15-15-36 / 1.2v.
Auf 2133Mhz 15-15-15-36 sind die Micro Ruckler verschwunden und die Egoshooter laufen nun Butterweich.
Danach bin ich nochmal ins Bios und habe die Werte 3200Mhz 16-18-18-36 1.35v manuell eingetragen ohne das XMP Profil zu aktivieren.
Wieder im Windows, Spiel gestartet um zu testen, stellte ich fest das es eine erhebliche Verbesserung gab und das Spiel ebenfalls nun viel flüssiger läuft.
Ich muss aber hier anmerken das 2133Mhz 15-15-15-36 einfach noch einen Tick besser ist als manuell 3200Mhz 16-18-18-36 1.35v.
Jetzt meine Frage, wenn ich bei 3200Mhz die Timings änder, könnte das den Arbeitsspeicher so stabilisieren das er wie unter 2133Mhz läuft?


----------



## Rorschach123 (23. September 2020)

Macht es noch Sinn diesen Beitrag oben anzukleben? Ist ja mal fast in jeder Hinsicht outdated  ?!


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2020)

Das ist jetzt eigentlich (auch) Spam, aber im gesamten Forum gibt es noch zahlreiche Andere, völlig veraltete, angepinnte Themen...


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2021)

Guten Abend,

es geht um *Memory Try it *von meinem MSI Board.
Mit welchen Programm kann ich das "OC" auf Stabilität testen??

Ich mag es eher einfach (:


----------



## chill_eule (3. Januar 2021)

Wie wärs mit: einfach loszocken, einfacher gehts kaum


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2021)

> Mit welchen Programm kann ich das "OC" auf Stabilität testen??


Ein paar Durchläufe Wprime 1024m reichen


----------



## Lexx (4. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ein paar Durchläufe Wprime 1024m reichen


Oder MCI Memtest Pro...


----------



## iReckyy (27. Mai 2021)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen auf welchen Riegeln (2x16GB) ich mit Sicherheit Micron E-Dies bekomme?
Farbe: unauffällig, kein RGB oder Rot/weiß oder sowas.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chill_eule (27. Mai 2021)

Also zu 99,99% bei Crucial RAM, weil Crucial = Tochtergesellschaft von Micron 

Kauf dir die "Ballistix", die sind top.
Hab davon 4x8GB drin, allerdings verschiedene "Jahrgänge".
"Ballistix Sport LT" und normale "Ballistix" gemischt.
Aber alle mit E-dies.
Statt 3200MHz@CL16 laufen die (seit heute endlich wieder) mit 3600Mhz@CL16 bei mir


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2021)

Crucial verbaut immer Micron.
Je nach dem wie viel man zahlt halt besser oder schlechter vorsortiert. Mit Glück können selbst die Values von denen top laufen.


----------



## iReckyy (27. Mai 2021)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2021)

Haha ......als Roman 2014 diesen Thread gestartet hat habe ich in der Werkstatt einen Rechner angemacht  und bis heute nicht aus 

Und was soll ich sagen ....die rams laufen immer noch nach 7 Jahren mit 1,85v statt 1.5v (Gskill 2800er) .....und funzen


----------



## Don_Dan (5. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Crucial verbaut immer Micron.
> Je nach dem wie viel man zahlt halt besser oder schlechter vorsortiert. Mit Glück können selbst die Values von denen top laufen.


Crucial verbaut nicht _immer_ Micron, es gibt auch DDR3-Kits mit PSC Chips und DDR4-Kits mit Samsung B-Die.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Juni 2021)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Crucial verbaut nicht _immer_ Micron, es gibt auch DDR3-Kits mit PSC Chips und DDR4-Kits mit Samsung B-Die.


Wo?
Wann?
Bitte zeigen, sonst glaube ich das nicht


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2021)

Mir ist nicht bekannt ob die Liste stimmt, aber laut dieser Liste sind welche mit dabei.





						B-Die Finder
					

Find Samsung B-Die DDR 4 memory kits on Amazon, Newegg and many more.




					benzhaomin.github.io
				




Meine Patriot Viper habe auch welche und sind dort auch gelistet.


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2021)

Das was @Don_Dan sagt! Ich hab hier sogar ein Crucial Ballistix Pärchen mit Samsung E-Die liegen.

Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Crucial-Module mit Micron ist natürlich sehr, sehr groß.


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wo?
> Wann?
> Bitte zeigen, sonst glaube ich das nicht


Die PSC X-Chips gab es zum Beispiel in den Ballistix 2133 9-10-9-24, Teilenummer BL25664FN2139.Z16F64.
Link zum Review

Für die DDR4-Kits mit Samsung 8Gb B-Die findest du sehr viele Beispiele mit Belegen in der HardwareLUXX B-Die Liste.
Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gbit B-Die Liste

Es gibt sicher auch noch andere Beispiele, wie etwa die von @McZonk genannten Kits mit Samsung (4Gb?) E-Die.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juni 2021)

Russisch kann ich nicht, aber die Liste aus dem Luxx-Forum akzeptier ich mal


----------



## McZonk (7. Juni 2021)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Samsung (4Gb?) E-Die


Exakt  BLE4G4D32AEEA.K8FE als 16 GB Quad-Kit.


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Russisch kann ich nicht, aber die Liste aus dem Luxx-Forum akzeptier ich mal


Das fünfte Bild im Review anschauen und darunter *Powerchip Semiconductor Corporation (PSC*) lesen kannst du aber doch, oder?


----------



## trichter75 (7. Juni 2021)

Moin, ich muss meine RAM-Settings neu machen, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern, wie.
(Kurzversion: Synapse kaputt, neu installiert, "kann ja eigentlich auch mal BIOS updaten", danach Sound kaputt und RAM-Settings auf "Auto"; Sound ist wieder heile, aber RAM weiss ich nix mehr; hab das einmal beim Zusammenbau gemacht, mir aber nichts aufgeschrieben).

Habe Ryzen 2700X auf einem MSI X470 Gaming Plus. RAM sind die hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind so erstmal auf 2133 mit 15-15-15-36 eingestellt. Ich kann im BIOS zwei XMP Profile wählen (2800 und 2933), aber im Betrieb wird das ignoriert. Auch während des Zockens zeigt CPU-Z mir 2133 an (müsste JEDEC 6 sein).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum wird das BIOS ignoriert, und warum zeigt das BIOS mir nur die beiden Profile aber nicht das laut CPU-Z unterstützte Profil mit 3000 Mhz an? Wie würdet Ihr das das machen?

Dachte, ich muss dafür keinen Thread aufmachen. Für Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2021)

Das XMP-Profil ist im Grunde nichts Besonderes, dort sind nur die Settings vom Hersteller hinterlegt, um sie automatisch auszulesen. Wenn es damit nicht klappt, kannst einfach dieselben Settings manuell eingeben.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2021)

MSI   

Wenn du das MSI Center in Win installiert hast ist das in der Bios priorität vorne.
Falls das installiert ist könnte das der Grund sein.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juni 2021)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Das fünfte Bild im Review anschauen und darunter *Powerchip Semiconductor Corporation (PSC*) lesen kannst du aber doch, oder?


Könnte ich versuchen, wenn mein FF nicht eine dicke Warnung rausgeben würde beim deinem russischen Link 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles gut, ich erkenne meine _Niederlage_ an 
Ja, es gibt auch Crucial RAM mit anderen als Micron-Dies
Ich lerne ja auch nie aus


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Könnte ich versuchen, wenn mein FF nicht eine dicke Warnung rausgeben würde beim deinem russischen Link
> 
> Alles gut, ich erkenne meine _Niederlage_ an
> Ja, es gibt auch Crucial RAM mit anderen als Micron-Dies
> Ich lerne ja auch nie aus


Oh, die Warnung gibt mein FF nicht aus. Modlabs ist aber _eigentlich_ seriös. 

Mittlerweile habe ich auch mein Kit der Ballistix mit PSC-Chips gefunden, so ein Kuriosum musste ich natürlich haben.


----------



## Homerclon (8. Juni 2021)

Die Warnung kam nur, weil das Sicherheitszertifikat zufällig gestern abgelaufen war (rechts unten auf "Erweitert..." klicken). Inzwischen wurde es erneuert --> Keine Warnung mehr.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juni 2021)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Geil, sogar "*bleifrei*" 

Die Farbe ist ja aber mal...


----------



## GEChun (2. Februar 2022)

Kurz mal zwei allgemeine Frage zum RAM mit AMD Setup.

Wenn ich ne andere CPU kaufe und einbaue dann hat diese doch einen anderen Speicherchip integriert.
Folglich könnte RAM OC auf der neuen CPU theoretischer weise auch besser klappen oder?

Wenn der passende RAM dazu allerdings auf 3600 bei der alten CPU schon weniger Performance zeigt als auf 3466Mhz. Kann man dann überhaupt mehr Performance von den Kits bei anderer CPU erwarten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2022)

GEChun schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne andere CPU kaufe und einbaue dann hat diese doch einen anderen Speicherchip integriert.


Einen anderen IMC, das ist kein separater Chip sondern ein Teil der CPU selbst.


GEChun schrieb:


> Folglich könnte RAM OC auf der neuen CPU theoretischer weise auch besser klappen oder?


Wenn du von unterschiedlichen CPUs redest: klar.
Wenn du vom gleichen CPU-Modell redest: Dann kanns besser oder schlechter werden im Rahmen der Serienstreuung.



GEChun schrieb:


> Wenn der passende RAM dazu allerdings auf 3600 bei der alten CPU schon weniger Performance zeigt als auf 3466Mhz


Dann ist etwas grundlegend falsch eingestellt, das hat nichts mit dem Speichercontroller oder der CPU zu tun.
Wenn 3600 MHz langsamer als 3466 MHz sind ist entweder das Setting instabil oder andere Werte (beispielsweise die Timings/Latenzen) sind bei 3600 wesentlich schlechter als bei 3466 MHz.


----------



## GEChun (2. Februar 2022)

Denke das die Riegel dann instabil werden, laufen zwar auch mit 3600 Mhz CL16 aber minimal schlechter als mit 3466Mhz und ja meine quasi den selben CPU Typ.

Kann aber auch daran liegen das die CPU einfach durch alle 4 RAM bänke etwas überfordert ist..

Aber denken ist nicht wissen.


----------



## Homerclon (2. Februar 2022)

Wenn alle 4 Bänke belegt sind, werden geringere Taktraten / höhere Latenzen erreicht.
Wenn man 4x Dual Ranked RAM verbaut sind, werden meist nochmal geringere Taktraten mitgemacht.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Februar 2022)

GEChun schrieb:


> ja meine quasi den selben CPU Typ.


Was heißt denn "quasi"?

Die selbe CPU oder eben doch Verschiedene? *Und um welche geht es denn überhaupt?*?
Auch was den memory-controller angeht, ist jede CPU erstmal ein Unikat.

Mit 3600MT/s bist du, unabhängig von der CPU, bei allen aktuellen AMD CPUs im Bereich *OC*, und da ist ja leider nix mehr garantiert.

Mein 3600X schafft bspw. 4x8GB@3600MT/s@CL16

Aber da habe ich evtl. einfach nur Glück gehabt? 
Taktrate kann meine CPU nicht, dafür läuft mein RAM ganz gut ^^ 

Dass du mit 3466MT/s besser dran bist, als mit 3600MT/s kann, wie oben erwähnt, an den unterschiedlichen Settings der Timings liegen.

RAM-OC und der Test auf Stabilität ist aber eine ***************...
Das dauert und man muss sich zahlreiche setting und/oder screenshots speichern und vergleichen um weiter zu kommen als: _"XMP activated!" _


----------



## GEChun (3. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "quasi"?


z.B. wenn man einen 5800X3D kaufen wollen würde und vorher einen 5800X besitzt, denke da tut sich nicht viel von dem Speicherchip. Daher quasi der gleiche.

Was die Timings angeht habe ich schon rumgetestet aber egal wie ich es eingestellt habe hab immer minimal weniger Performance gehabt wie mit 3466Mhz, musste natürlich die CL etwas lockern glaub es war 16 16 16 36 oder 38 statt 32 wie bei 3466Mhz.

Aber Speicherdurchsatz AIDA so wie andere Benchmarks hatten wirklich minimal geringere Scores... da dacht ich mir das ist doch quatsch dann auf 3600Mhz zu takten.

Und da ich wie bereits erwähnt vielleicht die CPU tauschen will, kann man den Speicher ja nochmal neu austesten, weil ich denke das ein neues Kit für 3600Mhz es einfach nicht bringt.



Homerclon schrieb:


> Wenn alle 4 Bänke belegt sind, werden geringere Taktraten / höhere Latenzen erreicht.
> Wenn man 4x Dual Ranked RAM verbaut sind, werden meist nochmal geringere Taktraten mitgemacht.



Jo so kenne ich es auch aber mein 5800X macht 4x Dual Rank 3466Mhz bei CL 16 16 16 32 ohne murren mit.


----------



## hornhautman (12. Februar 2022)

Moin Leute!
Wie sollte man die Ranks im Dual Channel verteilen, wenn man 2x Single Rank und 2x Dual Rank Module mit der gleichen Kapazität hat? Also 3 Ranks pro Channel oder ein Channel mit 2 Ranks und der andere Channel mit 4 Ranks? 
Dabei handelt es sich um meine Crucial Ballistix 3600 CL16 mit jeweils 16GB. 
Oder doch lieber eines der Kits verkaufen und welche besorgen mit der selben Rankanzahl?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2022)

Einzige zwingende Vorgabe ist, dass jeder Channel die gleiche Speichermenge enthalten muss um über die gesamte RAM-Menge DualChannel nutzen zu können.
Persönlich würde ich es so stecken dass
Channel A = 16 GB mit 2 Ranks
Channel B = 16 GB mit 4 Ranks
ist.

Begründung:
Erstens ist eine ungerade Rankzahl pro Channel eher unüblich aber vor allem sind zweitens bei dieser Bestückung die Module in einem Channel die gleichen, du hast also keine Mischbestückung in einem Channel - das sollte kompatibilitätstechnisch am problemlosesten sein.


----------



## hornhautman (12. Februar 2022)

Okay, dann stecke ich sie mal um! Hatte nur etwas gefunden, da hieß es, es sollten pro Channel die gleiche Rankanzahl bevorzugt werden, aber natürlich wurde eine ungerade Variante nicht berücksichtigt.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2022)

Ich würde immer gleiche Anzahl an Ranks pro Channel verbauen.

So jetzt haste die Wahl


----------



## hornhautman (14. Februar 2022)

Na, also meine Tests haben ergeben, dass die 2 zu 4 Konstellation besser und smoother läuft. Mit der 3 / 3 gabs häufig framedrops!


----------



## DARPA (15. Februar 2022)

Top,  fürs testen.
Kommt es doch wie immer auf die Details und Komponenten an.


----------

